# !2020 INDIANA *MORELS*, *CHANTERELLES* and all other *FUNGI* CONVERSATION and UPDATES post here!



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hard to believe 2020 season is upon us.
It should start here in Indiana around mid-April, which is a mere 14 weeks away.
Last year was a once every 10 or 20 year bounty.
Rain is coming down heavy here in Kokomo and hopefully moisture stays with us.
We had an incredible thread last year, so let’s get this year going with a bang.

Thanks
BR5


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy Br5... and Everyone! 
Wade here...
it is so Exciting !! may as well say its already here..
im getting my gear ready and hoping to Hunt somewhere in Georgia again this year Georgia usually finds their first ones around February 17th..
then Man i would Love to Hunt Southern Kentucky March 17th...
Then PopPopPop they will be up in Southern Indiana and Illinois immediately there after..and Monroe county Indiana by April 17th ...
We have Huge Hunting Plans in this 2020 Season..
Lets all post a bunch pictures and Stories from Our 2019 Season ..
to give us good memories and Encouragement, 
While we Watch and Wait 
Happy 2020 Season Everyone 







picture of Robinbluebird and Chewy Crossing Back Over, After an Awesome Hunting at Big Beaver May 2019


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for starting the thread Br5. Let’s hope for another great shroom season this year can’t wait for April good luck shrooming


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Let’s all do it again


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Defiantly our best season over 40 lbs one weekend.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Hell yeah all it's here again n ready to go(hopefully)... Was a good deer season for myself n for others so now we need some fresh shrooms to go with the deer steaks lol


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@tommyjosh .. i remember yall Hunting Oklahoma last year..is that what we see in your picture?


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

tommyjosh said:


> Defiantly our best season over 40 lbs one weekend.


Hell yeah good haul for ya bub


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Ummm cant wait to get in touch and get in the woods


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@guff76 ... oh Man that sounds so... Good..post some pics of you deer and Hunting


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@engalwood ...interesting pictures..
im assuming those are ?? Marion co.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Chewy found ... 8 Morels that we know of last season in 2019...
Now that I am finally learning how and when he is trying to show me...
i think back now of how many times he must have been trying to show me, as i just said come on bub lets go.


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

hunting season is over, doesn't look good for ice fishing this year might as well start thinking about mushroom's thanks Wade for the invite


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@scoondog and Everyone.. Wow those are some Beautys are those some you found last year?
yep I say...and with these temps folks are finding some Healthy and Fresh FUNGI out there Right Now...
mine is not real freshly but..
here is a pic of what i found yesterday


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Counting down the days...


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> Counting down the days...


Yup they are getting less n less


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

guff76 said:


> Yup they are getting less n less


Me and you got the deer meat now we need some shrooms


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Yes we did! N some shrooms, eggs n deer steaks sounds awesome bout right now on this Tuesday morning!
Can't show my deer pic though lol


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 24112
> View attachment 24114
> 
> Me and you got the deer meat now we need some shrooms


That was a good sized doe you got!


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

wade said:


> @scoondog and Everyone.. Wow those are some Beautys are those some you found last year?
> yep I say...and with these temps folks are finding some Healthy and Fresh FUNGI out there Right Now...
> mine is not real freshly but..
> here is a pic of what i found yesterday
> ...


yup, last years haul, pretty good for me , hope we have another year like last and I have a little more time to get out


Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 24112
> View attachment 24114
> 
> Me and you got the deer meat now we need some shrooms


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

My son and I both got a descent buck and doe a piece ,time to fire up the smokehouse, got to have some snacks for hunting turkey and mushrooms this spring, ready to see the lilacs start blooming


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@Kokomorel how many days till we fimd some?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@scoondog Man i love building with old lumber and materials 
.that lil smokehouse is Awesome


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> @Kokomorel how many days till we fimd some?


Tomorrow lol The earliest I have ever found them is March 30 2001 in Miami Co Indiana Let’s here from everyone on there earliest finds


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

April 8th 2018.. is my recent Earliest 
in Monroe county Indiana


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

scoondog said:


> View attachment 24138
> View attachment 24140
> My son and I both got a descent buck and doe a piece ,time to fire up the smokehouse, got to have some snacks for hunting turkey and mushrooms this spring, ready to see the lilacs start blooming


 Nice smoke house and buck looks like you got a great shot on him


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

wade said:


> @scoondog Man i love building with old lumber and materials
> .that lil smokehouse is Awesome


thanks. it does a great job


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Kokomorel said:


> Nice smoke house and buck looks like you got a great shot on him


thanks man, didn't go 20yrds, he was a buck I would normally pass and kinda regretted on opening of shotgun but he was good sized @ 165# dressed and my finger just couldn't hold back.love getting them with a bow


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

scoondog said:


> thanks man, didn't go 20yrds, he was a buck I would normally pass and kinda regretted on opening of shotgun but he was good sized @ 165# dressed and my finger just couldn't hold back.love getting them with a bow


My Dad always told me you can’t eat the antlers


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Kokomorel said:


> My Dad always told me you can’t eat the antlers


HAHA, he is right, A man can starve to death waiting on a wall hanger, I take em' as they come


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

guff76 said:


> That was a good sized doe you got!


Yup, that's a fat one


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> My Dad always told me you can’t eat the antlers


If you wait for big antlers most generally will be eating tag soup, n it's kinda bland


----------



## bmeister (May 5, 2013)

I was back in the wood in Dec on my birthday. Another year older, ugh, but still young enough to hunt! Hurry up spring


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

My earliest find huh hmm was when I was out walking n found some lol but really don't rec


bmeister said:


> I was back in the wood in Dec on my birthday. Another year older, ugh, but still young enough to hunt! Hurry up spring


Yup that is a true statement their


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

bmeister said:


> I was back in the wood in Dec on my birthday. Another year older, ugh, but still young enough to hunt! Hurry up spring


Well Happy Birthday to You.. So Very Glad You are Here with us again..
My,..We are All feeling so Good and Excited.. We Will Find um!!














Heres some of last year's 2019 Find


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

About 5 years ago found a black morel in PA on March 24. Hunted morels for 25 years in PA and never had found one in March before. March morels in PA are like hens teeth. Happy Hunting!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

br5 said:


> Hard to believe 2020 season is upon us.
> It should start here in Indiana around mid-April, which is a mere 14 weeks away.
> Last year was a once every 10 or 20 year bounty.
> Rain is coming down heavy here in Kokomo and hopefully moisture stays with us.
> ...


BR, Thanks for you effort on setting up the thread.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> View attachment 24018
> View attachment 24024
> View attachment 24026
> Chewy found ... 8 Morels that we know of last season in 2019...
> ...


Give that pup a steak every time he finds one.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

mmh said:


> Give that pup a steak every time he finds one.


thats funmy.
.so far as we know he hasn't eaten any in the woods..but he does love them cooked at home and we serve him plenty Everytime we're fixin um for Ourselves


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

wade said:


> Howdy Br5... and Everyone!
> Wade here...
> it is so Exciting !! may as well say its already here..
> im getting my gear ready and hoping to Hunt somewhere in Georgia again this year Georgia usually finds their first ones around February 17th..
> ...


That creek water was really cold, brr... and a little refreshing.


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

Yo' I found a gold mine... left from last year. Still smells fresh like yesterday.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Robinbluebird said:


> Yo' I found a gold mine... left from last year. Still smells fresh like yesterday.
> View attachment 24158


Well good deal! When you cooking them or have you already?


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Some of last years finds Getting the itch ever so much....


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@engalwood ...
so Beautiful that Zombie Dust
oh and those Morels are Nice..


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> @engalwood ...
> so Beautiful that Zombie Dust
> oh and those Morels are Nice..


Tried that zombie dust n wow it has quite the different taste


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@guff76 yep ya know i prefer Dreadnought







and Space Station Middle Finger







but oh..Man Remember the Dark Lord that Stelthshroomer Provided..it looked like we where drinking Blood.. and the taste..
was the best drink I've ever had in my life








and i like walking in the wood Morel Hunting


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> @guff76 yep ya know i prefer Dreadnought
> View attachment 24178
> and Space Station Middle Finger
> View attachment 24180
> ...


The selection is very limited in my area but will keep a lookout for those so can give them a whirl lol
Yup be nice to be out in the woods bout now in some nice sunny 50-60 degree days!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

yep... @guff76 you already know that 50-60
is where to be..


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> yep... @guff76 you already know that 50-60
> is where to be..
> View attachment 24186


Hell yeah lol most definitely better than the teens that getting tonight plus the high winds which gonna make it feel like single digits and into the negatives ugh...


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

guff76 said:


> Well good deal! When you cooking them or have you already?


Had them last night mix in some ravioli. Boy' it was delicious!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

an Encouraging Picture from Our Usual Season here in Monroe county Indiana
April 15th 2017








Last two weeks of April thru...
First two weeks of May...its held true for my Past 55 years Hunting at Home here..
Now that is Huge Information TMI


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Yep!*

Over here in Central Ohio, I tell people that I wait till the last day to file my income tax and then go out looking for Morels! Ha!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

it is gonna be so very Enjoyable, Walking in the Spring time Woods once again...
finding Peace ....and Morels


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

guff76 said:


> Tried that zombie dust n wow it has quite the different taste


Hello one and all. I too was able to try the Zombie Dust I have heard about on here, enjoyed them greatly. 
Just as anxious as everyone else to start finding. 
As Scoondog noted, doesn't look good for ice fishing this year, that usually fills the gap somewhat from deer season to mushroom season, although my beagle keeps looking at me wondering when he get's to do some hunting.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

jashroomer said:


> Hello one and all. I too was able to try the Zombie Dust I have heard about on here, enjoyed them greatly.
> Just as anxious as everyone else to start finding.
> As Scoondog noted, doesn't look good for ice fishing this year, that usually fills the gap somewhat from deer season to mushroom season, although my beagle keeps looking at me wondering when he get's to do some hunting.


We still have rabbits to hunt till the end of February I’ve still been fishing with this crazy weather


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

Has anyone been in the woods recently?


----------



## fishinbrad (Apr 7, 2017)

wade said:


> @Kokomorel how many days till we fimd some?



My earliest finds are as follows( going from south to north):

Clark County: 4/15
Monroe County: 4/17
Hancock County: 4/22


----------



## fishinbrad (Apr 7, 2017)

Robinbluebird said:


> Has anyone been in the woods recently?


Not since Jan 5. Deer season ended and so did my “woods pass”!


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Robinbluebird said:


> Has anyone been in the woods recently?


Found a nice fresh bunch of blewits, lepista nuda, about two weeks ago. With this crazy cold and warm rainy weather, there are still shrooms popping!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

wade said:


> it is gonna be so very Enjoyable, Walking in the Spring time Woods once again...
> finding Peace ....and Morels


Know Morels - Know Peace!


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Well I’ve tried to stay off of here as long as possible but here I am. It’s not that I dislike you all. I just can’t handle the excitement and long wait until spring. I’ve always thought that time crawls in January and February. But since you all are talking of earliest finds, mine are a few blacks on March 7th and a few greys on March 10. Both finds in Montgomery county and that was super rare year. The season was over almost just as April was starting. I’ve never seen anything like it before.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@jslwalls and Everyone, so good to see you up and on here..
The Mystery and Our Love for the Hunt
Will Always Be...
i feel so Overwhelmed, just thinking about how Fortunate we are, as we
are all about to share Our Wonderful Morel Hunting season... R.O.C.K. in the U.S.A


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

I predict Texas will be first on the board!!!!! Weather already just right for them to make a surprise visit early this year. Rain and lack of a real winter should make for an early season for us.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

A find was posted January 7th on the California page. Hoping for early and often for all.


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

LIES!!!!!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Just read a book about hunting truffles in Italy and France and how they train dogs to find them. Some are born to hunt. People actually steal the dogs over there due to the price of wild truffles. Looks like your dog may have a knack you did not know of. I don't remember the breed they use over there.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@kb .. Thank You Man, Chewy Really is such a good one..
and as i said, im Just begining to learn how to listen to him..
Perhaps he will be the first one to walk up on a Mother Load and just be sit'n there Smiling Looking at me.. Until i listen


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

jashroomer said:


> A find was posted January 7th on the California page. Hoping for early and often for all.


@jashroomer Nothing.. already this year?


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

wade said:


> @kb .. Thank You Man, Chewy Really is such a good one..
> and as i said, im Just begining to learn how to listen to him..
> Perhaps he will be the first one to walk up on a Mother Load and just be sit'n there Smiling Looking at me.. Until i listen
> View attachment 24268


I see nothing.


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

Here guys I found some good sweets for valentine's day ..








Yes, they are made of Chocolate


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> @kb .. Thank You Man, Chewy Really is such a good one..
> and as i said, im Just begining to learn how to listen to him..
> Perhaps he will be the first one to walk up on a Mother Load and just be sit'n there Smiling Looking at me.. Until i listen
> View attachment 24268


Man's best friend right there in so many ways!


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Robinbluebird said:


> Here guys I found some good sweets for valentine's day ..
> View attachment 24274


What are those? Carvings or a actual candy looking like a shrooms?


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

60 yesterday got me to thinking about the up coming season. I thought it was time to check the boards as I know we are in for a early season this year. I am not suprised to see you guys already got 4 pages up. Thats awsome! I got out Saturday and found some nice fresh oysters growing on a dead birch tree and I found what looked like a nice clump of Noki mushrooms on the dead birch next to the oysters. My three hour hike did not turn up any other finds. Still nice to find good food in the forests of Chicago land in febuary what a crazy winter.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

wade said:


> View attachment 24018
> View attachment 24024
> View attachment 24026
> Chewy found ... 8 Morels that we know of last season in 2019...
> ...


Hey Wade, I always thought about training my Lab to sniff out shrooms! I figured if they can train pigs to hunt truffles, why not? But she was 12 years old and really just wanted sit on the tailgate and watch me. Those are real cool photos too! (I love Labs!)


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Got your message Wade, thanks. Jd they quite using pigs for the truffles cause they tend to eat them and tear up the ground disturbing the growth for future years. Dogs are the go to animal now. Easier to use and train for obvious reasons. The book I read on truffles was really interesting. Due to the prices of European truffles the competition to find them and who gets to pick where has reached dangerous levels. Thieves steal good dogs if not guarded. Competitors set out poison to kill the competitions dogs when hunting. According to the book many of the truffles sold in restaurants as European are actually cheaper Chinese versions, but priced as if from Italy or France. Never had a truffle in my life. Wish I could remember the name of the book to pass on. The most interesting part to me was on their growth and their symbiotic relationship with certain Oak trees and types of limestone soil. Made me think about morels and their relationship with some trees and soils. Looking forward to the season. I tend to do a lot of scouting of timbers this time of year to keep the legs ready and not waste time in bad areas in season.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Chewy looks like a winner to me Wade. I'm sure like most dogs if he thinks you will like it he will do his best to find them. There used to be a hunter in Mid- Missouri a decade or so ago that had two dogs he called Thunderbolt and Lightfoot that he said would locate morels for him and bark to let him know. Not sure what breed they were. Have not seen him post in many years though.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

kb said:


> Got your message Wade, thanks. Jd they quite using pigs for the truffles cause they tend to eat them and tear up the ground disturbing the growth for future years. Dogs are the go to animal now. Easier to use and train for obvious reasons. The book I read on truffles was really interesting. Due to the prices of European truffles the competition to find them and who gets to pick where has reached dangerous levels. Thieves steal good dogs if not guarded. Competitors set out poison to kill the competitions dogs when hunting. According to the book many of the truffles sold in restaurants as European are actually cheaper Chinese versions, but priced as if from Italy or France. Never had a truffle in my life. Wish I could remember the name of the book to pass on. The most interesting part to me was on their growth and their symbiotic relationship with certain Oak trees and types of limestone soil. Made me think about morels and their relationship with some trees and soils. Looking forward to the season. I tend to do a lot of scouting of timbers this time of year to keep the legs ready and not waste time in bad areas in season.


Thanks for the info kb; very interesting for sure! Good luck this season!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Stelthshroomer said:


> 60 yesterday got me to thinking about the up coming season. I thought it was time to check the boards as I know we are in for a early season this year. I am not suprised to see you guys already got 4 pages up. Thats awsome! I got out Saturday and found some nice fresh oysters growing on a dead birch tree and I found what looked like a nice clump of Noki mushrooms on the dead birch next to the oysters. My three hour hike did not turn up any other finds. Still nice to find good food in the forests of Chicago land in febuary what a crazy winter.


@stealthshroomer. 
Thats Awesome, and Thank You for the Excellent Reporting


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@pastorj ...
pastorj... is out of Southern Georgia
some of us have already seen his Avatar picture..some may not have yet..
this just might Remain The Cutest Morel Hunting Picture for all time.....


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I got an itch I can’t wait to scratch 
Happy 2020 just thought I’d check in


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@Tool fan ....
Wade here...
Good to See you Again Sir
and Glad you are out here Early ....
A Happy New Season is headed straight for us...
Can you Post Us a few Encouraging pictures from Your years past..


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I have tons and tons of pics but here are a few and I swear I did not put the skull over it it was growing like that


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@Tool fan 
i don't see how folks find those little mico pops


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I have this spot they are there every year it’s like my go to tells me it’s time


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone want to play a game ?
Identify that fungi


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Robinbluebird said:


> Here guys I found some good sweets for valentine's day ..
> View attachment 24274
> 
> Yes, they are made of Chocolate


So where can we acquire those yummy chocolate shroomies...?


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 24292


I think that's the smallest dang Morel I ever did see! Good eye! (I found these little guys, but they aren't edible)


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Happy to see you guys back at it early this year. Looking forward to season according to ground temps I follow we are 7-10 degrees warmer on average ground temps then this time last year so expect earlier season. Last year was great for me. 1643 total in 14 trips out. Actually quit going out probaly could’ve hit 2000 but had enough in fridge and had given away to all the people I do so said heck with it about May 10th. Here’s pictures from each outing. Last year I had more variety than ever while picking. Usually you get blacks early and greys/yellows later but almost everyday I was picking fresh blacks along with greys yellows and dog peckers. Hope you all have a great season looking forward to seeing how y’all do!


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)




----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)




----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Lol here’s my smallest micros...I have a similar area as tool fans where the micros pop everywhere.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice pics all though I hear there is nothing wrong with the pecker heads 
I personally don’t take them but last year I seen this one spot had easily over 100 pecker heads in like a thirty foot square


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Was looking through and this is my favorite picture I’ve taken


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 24354
> Was looking through and this is my favorite picture I’ve taken


oh...Man.. that is a Beauty..
We have a spot "Small Paradise" where We Find That type..just like that..
Right by a really old falling, decaying Elm
same as i see in your picture. 
So... Cool !!


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Yeah with the dog peckers I usually put into a morel potato soup for flavoring or sauté just the caps. Depends on freshness of the stem.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#1


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#2


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#3


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#4


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#5


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#6


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#7


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#8


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#9


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#10


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#11


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#12


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#13


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#14


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#15


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#16


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#17


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#18


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#19


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#20


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#21


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#22


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#23


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#24


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#25


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#26


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#27


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#28


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok I’ll stop hopefully I didn’t annoy anyone but I’m board and why not figure out what I’m looking at half the time I know some of these but not all and maybe this will help someone out if they come across any of these 
Again I’m not saying these are good for eating!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Ok I’ll stop hopefully I didn’t annoy anyone but I’m board and why not figure out what I’m looking at half the time I know some of these but not all and maybe this will help someone out if they come across any of these
> Again I’m not saying these are good for eating!


i see where you are coming from Now
@Tool fan i think it a good idea, and a good thing to put our heads together on and enjoy and prepare together for our new 2020 season 
picture #24 we call it "Pheasant Back"
and Yes we Harvest and Eat them.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

#8 is chicken of the woods and yes it taste like chicken we harvested this exact ones and fried it up me and my son enjoyed it wife not do much


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

wade said:


> @pastorj ...
> pastorj... is out of Southern Georgia
> some of us have already seen his Avatar picture..some may not have yet..
> this just might Remain The Cutest Morel Hunting Picture for all time.....
> View attachment 24280


Thanks Wade, I’ll be sure to share your post with my daughter. It’s hard to believe that picture was take 2 years ago.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

pastorj said:


> Thanks Wade, I’ll be sure to share your post with my daughter. It’s hard to believe that picture was take 2 years ago.


Yes Sir @pastorj .. Yall gonna be standin right in the middle um , Pretty soon Right
Have you been Out Scouting Early yet?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

gutterman said:


> View attachment 24298
> View attachment 24300
> View attachment 24302
> View attachment 24304
> ...


Last year was one for the record books in Indiana that's for sure. Funny thing was, I hunted Mississinewa numerous times and found two, not two pounds either. Picked just at five lbs. in my yard though.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 24414
> #23


Toolfan, are those the page numbers in the mushroom identification guide? LOL
How many different ones have you eaten?


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

br5 said:


> Last year was one for the record books in Indiana that's for sure. Funny thing was, I hunted Mississinewa numerous times and found two, not two pounds either. Picked just at five lbs. in my yard though.


 That’s awesome on the yard picking. I never really weigh them I just write down how many I get on calendar each day I go so I can keep track of where and when and weather variables. I’ve never had any found in my yard however I did sacrifice hundreds of them last couple years and will continue to each year I’m blessed with having found enough to do it. Tried out morel slurry method. Did lots of research on it and tried different substrates for spore reproduction. Hoping for the best. Would like to get them established now in the yard so when I’m older I can pick em there lol. Going all out have planted tulip poplars, elm, and fruit trees in hopes they will become the host as the trees roots grow and absorb the substrates I’m providing.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

br5 said:


> Toolfan, are those the page numbers in the mushroom identification guide? LOL
> How many different ones have you eaten?


 Hey br5 good to c you I put the numbers on them so we could reference the number I’ve eaten only three of them #8 #24 #27


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

oh..Man ,
Look what "sb" posted on trahn008 's
Pennsylvania 2020 chit chat Thread


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 24292





wade said:


> @Tool fan
> i don't see how folks find those little mico pops


Same here! And I look pretty close! 



Tool fan said:


> Nice pics all though I hear there is nothing wrong with the pecker heads
> I personally don’t take them but last year I seen this one spot had easily over 100 pecker heads in like a thirty foot square


Yep! Nothing wrong with dog peckers if they are true morels. If they are Verpas you could have a problem!


----------



## hikethehills (Dec 15, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 24360
> #2


devils dipstick


----------



## hikethehills (Dec 15, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 24370
> View attachment 24372
> #6


i think this would be a type of Lactarius or Russala


----------



## hikethehills (Dec 15, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 24376
> #8


chicken of the woods. They are very tasty and can be cooked any way you would cook chicken


----------



## hikethehills (Dec 15, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 24374
> #7


white coral slime


----------



## hikethehills (Dec 15, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 24392
> #14


# 13 is a coral of some kind, but this one #14 looks like part of a lobster. Which is typically a Lactarius or Russula which is the host of Hypomyces lactifluorum. They have a mild taste of lobster, very good.


----------



## hikethehills (Dec 15, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 24412
> #22


oysters it looks like from the picture


----------



## hikethehills (Dec 15, 2018)

there are also cuped fungus and what looks to be a tinder poloy pore(18). thank you for sharing Tool Fan, i look forward to others thoughts and knowledge.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

YW I as well look to learn more any fungi I come across I snap a pic as I’ve gone along I learned to take pics on top bottom and sides so some pics I only have bad angles or only one pick


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

And as for #8 me and my son came across that morel hunting and I looked it up so we took some home and breaded it and fried it up it was good but we found it in the spring normally a fall fungi but I think it was unseasonably warm that year


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Three things I like about this time of year.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

When I'm not upstairs watching fire and birds I retreat to the frog room in the basement.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

These guys heard me and thought they were getting fed.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

That's quite the set-up br5. How many frogs and types do you have?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

gutterman said:


> That’s awesome on the yard picking. I never really weigh them I just write down how many I get on calendar each day I go so I can keep track of where and when and weather variables. I’ve never had any found in my yard however I did sacrifice hundreds of them last couple years and will continue to each year I’m blessed with having found enough to do it. Tried out morel slurry method. Did lots of research on it and tried different substrates for spore reproduction. Hoping for the best. Would like to get them established now in the yard so when I’m older I can pick em there lol. Going all out have planted tulip poplars, elm, and fruit trees in hopes they will become the host as the trees roots grow and absorb the substrates I’m providing.


I found most around an apple tree I cut down three years ago. The rest were by some dead ash I'd also cut down. I do throw morel soaking water in area I found some in but can't say for sure that was reason they were there.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Have 


morelsxs said:


> That's quite the set-up br5. How many frogs and types do you have?


Have only four types now, used to raise them about 6 years ago. Still have 14 terrariums though. I've always been into reptiles and amphibians. Are you familiar with dart frogs?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

br5 said:


> These guys heard me and thought they were getting fed.
> View attachment 24462


Now that is interesting @br5 and pretty Amazing. ..what do you think about the Rattlesnakes DNR decided were needed to be turned loose in Morgan Monroe Forest @jashroomer has come across them while hunting, not sure how many he has seen over the years


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

My earliest find.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

That is So Awesome @pastorj and all Yall down there.. seems like you get to have fun sooner than us up here..but its still the same years wait in between Right...
i like the looks of Yalls Morels, 
and i hope to Eventually get down there and find me some so i can have a Real look at them


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

i can't sleep..im ready to be finding Morels in the morning
but it ain't gonna happen in Monroe County Indiana for 60 more days..
60 more days.. 60 more days..
Gloom Despair and Agony on Me
Ooooh
Get a grip Wade. ..ok ok ok.. don't talk to yourself/ i mean myself Me... ok stop it, just
just
be patient..patients is a Ver..Ver...Veerr..
V V V Very Big Hillside covered with Bunches of Golden Morels illuminated by the Early morning sun..and i have all day to do nothing else but Relax and Enjoy the Harvest....They're are so many, Giant Shining Golden Nuggets. Everywhere ..
its like Magic Man..its Like LUCY IN THE SKY !!! WITH DIAMONDS LUCY. .LUSAY AA Ahh..
its the "Hundred Year Hunt"
the "Hundred Year Hunt" its finally here
I've Waited so long and Hunted all these Years...i think I'm just gonna lay back under a tree here and take a Rest and nap
a while...When i wake, i will just sit here and look and look and look.... it is so Beautiful......


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

wade said:


> Now that is interesting @br5 and pretty Amazing. ..what do you think about the Rattlesnakes DNR decided were needed to be turned loose in Morgan Monroe Forest @jashroomer has come across them while hunting, not sure how many he has seen over the years


 This is from May '18, not far from Bear Lake in Morgan Monroe. The thing was 6' long, huge snake. I couldn't get the pics to load.
Page 274 from 2018 has a pic.
A buddy saw 2 catching some sun on the road in the early fall several years ago.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

br5 said:


> These guys heard me and thought they were getting fed.
> View attachment 24462


Cool frogs br5, looks like guite the setup. Can't wait to hit the woods and see everyone again this year.


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

This is my spare time in the winter


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

engalwood said:


> This is my spare time in the winter


just made deer bacon this weekend,,,, just made this deer bacon this weekend, pretty good


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

scoondog said:


> just made deer bacon this weekend,,,, just made this deer bacon this weekend, pretty good


Damn that looks good tell me how you do it


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Kokomorel said:


> Damn that looks good tell me how you do it


its done with about 60/40 ground deer and pork , not real hard, there are some commercial premix seasonings and cures out there Curly's,Walton's are a couple. I do a lot of sausage curing so I made my own, its not the same as curing pork bellies as everything you use stays in the meat ,are you are familiar with with cure salt#1 its a must ?,it would be easier for you to get one of these premix cures,(comes with all the instructions) but if you want I can send you my ingredients if you feel comfortable with trying yourself


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

jdaniels313 said:


> So where can we acquire those yummy chocolate shroomies...?


I found a link on Facebook. If your interested. I'll try to find the link.


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 24364
> #4


Pheasant back


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

Oyster


Tool fan said:


> View attachment 24404
> View attachment 24406
> #20


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Darn!! For a minuet there this morning I thought my crab apple tree was blooming.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes, nothing quite like a minuet in the morning. Might as well start the day dancing!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*From Buckeye Nation*

I went out foraging (at the grocery store) this morning and found these Brown Capped Mushrooms with Cream Stems.

I must be getting desperate . . .

But . . . someone told me they were a 'medicinal mushroom' . . . good for 'treating depression'.

I ate a handful . . . and then another!

I feel pretty good right now!!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

scoondog said:


> its done with about 60/40 ground deer and pork , not real hard, there are some commercial premix seasonings and cures out there Curly's,Walton's are a couple. I do a lot of sausage curing so I made my own, its not the same as curing pork bellies as everything you use stays in the meat ,are you are familiar with with cure salt#1 its a must ?,it would be easier for you to get one of these premix cures,(comes with all the instructions) but if you want I can send you my ingredients if you feel comfortable with trying yourself


Scoondog Thanks for the info I give it a try let you know how it goes


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

sb said:


> *From Buckeye Nation*
> 
> I went out foraging (at the grocery store) this morning and found these Brown Capped Mushrooms with Cream Stems.
> 
> ...


Really...Well that is Very interesting


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Good Morning
so..you are 3 hours west of Chicago, Near??
@Tool fan


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Quad cities


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Have a buddy still lives in that area. He was more in the rock island/East moline area. Went to visit him a few times. It’s AMAZING how big that John Deere factory is. Seems like you drive down that road beside it forever.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Wade - The chocolate mushrooms were made in Japan, but showed up in a local Columbus grocery store.

Can you ask Robin to post the link (if she has it) to the Chocolate Morels she posted the pic of last week. Those Chocolate Morels looked fantastic. Thanks!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Rock island here


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

oh yes ..i remember now.. Rock Island..
rock Island..that has a cool sound to it


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

It’s not


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

We have John deer and the arsenal


----------



## newtimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

Wasnt there some guy named Vern on here a year or two ago that brought bad luck to all of Indiana and beyond. What became of him ?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

scoondog said:


> View attachment 24478
> View attachment 24480
> View attachment 24482
> 
> just made deer bacon this weekend,,,, just made this deer bacon this weekend, pretty good


Now that's what I'm talking about scoondog


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

newtimmy said:


> Wasnt there some guy named Vern on here a year or two ago that brought bad luck to all of Indiana and beyond. What became of him ?


Timmy, it feels like you're trolling. If you can stay on topic fine. If not you won't be here long.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

newtimmy said:


> Wasnt there some guy named Vern on here a year or two ago that brought bad luck to all of Indiana and beyond. What became of him ?


The topic you brought up is a thing of the past and the good people here are looking 
forward to a new Mushroom season so lets focus on that.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jashroomer said:


> Cool frogs br5, looks like guite the setup. Can't wait to hit the woods and see everyone again this year.


Looking forward to another great time as well. Hopefully my luck in MN will change this year.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> And as for #8 me and my son came across that morel hunting and I looked it up so we took some home and breaded it and fried it up it was good but we found it in the spring normally a fall fungi but I think it was unseasonably warm that year


You're well on your way to making an Indiana mushroom guide.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

engalwood said:


> View attachment 24470
> View attachment 24474
> View attachment 24476
> This is my spare time in the winter


That looks so unhealthy, I bet it's great!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

wade said:


> i can't sleep..im ready to be finding Morels in the morning
> but it ain't gonna happen in Monroe County Indiana for 60 more days..
> 60 more days.. 60 more days..
> Gloom Despair and Agony on Me
> ...


Pabst can cause interesting dreams dude. Hundred year year hunt, hundred year hunt, reminds of 30 point buck song. LOL


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> And as for #8 me and my son came across that morel hunting and I looked it up so we took some home and breaded it and fried it up it was good but we found it in the spring normally a fall fungi but I think it was unseasonably warm that year


 just one thing was doing so reading and this grows in spring summer and fall


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok I’m not trying to bring up anything but what do you guys think of Matherly


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Ok I’m not trying to bring up anything but what do you guys think of Matherly


i Think he likes Morels, and seems just about as Normal or Similar as most of us on here..i don't keep up or Follow him..
i just pop in on his site once or twice a year..to observe Morel Progression


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

wade said:


> i Think he likes Morels, and seems just about as Normal or Similar as most of us on here..i don't keep up or Follow him..
> i just pop in on his site once or twice a year..to observe Morel Progression


Are you a member


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Are you a member


No


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Kokomorel said:


> Scoondog Thanks for the info I give it a try let you know how it goes


Hope so, its different but a real treat, I read a lot that the Curly's is really good, trying to make my own turned out pretty well but next time with a little adjustment hoping to be like ,hell yes this is really good,be glad to share once I am happy with my mix .


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

ScoooonDoooog....You bout ready to get going on somethin ....
Out in the woods Brother !!
@scoondog


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> Ok I’m not trying to bring up anything but what do you guys think of Matherly


I have his book 250 Edible and Medicinal Mushrooms and use it all of the time. I however would never recommend it for a beginner because it has many errors and needs to be edited. I think he is passionate about fungi but he is a bit sloppy.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Half a foot of snow on the ground and more coming down. Wade, I wanna go with you when you hunt GA.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok Your In
@celticcurl


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 24510


That is so Cool. and Funny


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

its on down in Georgia Yall..
on @pastorj pastorj 's Thread.
get ya 2 pair a boots and a rain coat Ready !


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

so see on my map that it is...
less than 600 miles crow fly to near Athens Georgia,
Where those New Morels are Confirmed Popping/ Found Yesterday ...
Now..we know the Mystery will always be
and there is No sure Formula,
But Our Morel Progression...
figured at 75 to 100 miles per week
Hmmm . i dont know..there are just so many Variables... but We always find in Monroe county Indiana by April 14th so do that math..
We are bout to find out !
Our Morels and the answers are on the way


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Hopefully the morels take the fastest route, they hate tolls.
Great to see 2020 finds.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> Hopefully the morels take the fastest route, they hate tolls.
> Great to see 2020 finds.


You are so ..Punny
@jashroomer
Good morning Man.... im ready to just get out there walking Enjoying


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Wade you got the fever


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Wade you got the fever


i think i am just being to notice this about Myself


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

wade said:


> ScoooonDoooog....You bout ready to get going on somethin ....
> Out in the woods Brother !!
> @scoondog


Going try try and get out a little and do some scouting( which I have never really done) and work on my tree identification,and head a a little south, prob Hoosier mostly down by deer camp but most of it is really steep,but I never see too many people in this area so maybe I can find a couple spots , I am a busy guy but going to make some time this year, never been as serious as most of you on here but obsession can grow on a man haha


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

scoondog said:


> Going try try and get out a little and do some scouting( which I have never really done) and work on my tree identification,and head a a little south, prob Hoosier mostly down by deer camp but most of it is really steep,but I never see too many people in this area so maybe I can find a couple spots , I am a busy guy but going to make some time this year, never been as serious as most of you on here but obsession can grow on a man haha


To some shrooming is like deer hunting is to you, it's just are passion of the outdoors that brings us all together


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

sb said:


> *From Buckeye Nation*
> 
> I went out foraging (at the grocery store) this morning and found these Brown Capped Mushrooms with Cream Stems.
> 
> ...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@Tool fan and Everyone how much did you get..we have zero snow or very little south of Indianapolis


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

wade said:


> @Tool fan and Everyone how much did you get..we have zero snowor very little south of Indianapolis


 we got an inch inch and a half


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

We got about 3” unfortunately and is now stupid cold outside. Felt like zero most of the day now it’s a crisp 18 feed like 8 lol


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ya very cold here


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

so we finally got us a little bit of a winter.
i wouldn't mind seeing and Blizzard..
as long as nobody gets hurt or dies..
its pretty Amazing and Beautiful all that snow


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

I'd say we got bout 3 inches snow here around Marion and the frickin single digits temps


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Robinbluebird said:


> View attachment 24534


Well . . . I'm speechless . . .

. . .perhaps, drooling a little bit . . . Ha!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

i use to act Tuff when i was young and act like the cold didn't bother me..
but now im telling the truth..i feel it !!
and i don't like it so much..it is COLD


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

sb said:


> Well . . . I'm speechless . . .
> 
> . . .perhaps, drooling a little bit . . . Ha!


Yea those look mighty sweet! Look like have good detail to them for a candy


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> i use to act Tuff when i was young and act like the cold didn't bother me..
> but now im telling the truth..i feel it !!
> and i don't like it so much..it is COLD


Yup I hear that, the damn cold will bring out a person's aches n pains. I know I can definitely tell difference


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

guff76 said:


> To some shrooming is like deer hunting is to you, it's just are passion of the outdoors that brings us all together


Going out this morning to church aka the woods to look for sheds (antlers) and do some early scouting


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

where I'd like to be, mountains of TN






but what I have instead lol


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> Going out this morning to church ak the woods to look for sheds (antlers) and do some early scouting


Cool have you been out any other time?
Just heads up it was 4 degree out when I got off work at 2.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

guff76 said:


> Cool have you been out any other time?
> Just heads up it was 4 degree out when I got off work at 2.


 I was out last weekend checking out the pond tried to do a little fishing but the Lure just bounced off the thin ice lol looked for some sheds then nothing yet going to go to a big bedding area today


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

@Inthewild hey what's the good word brother? Are ya surviving it up north or are ya just hibernating? I know you all have been getting snow


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

guff76 said:


> Cool have you been out any other time?
> Just heads up it was 4 degree out when I got off work at 2.


Them temps will keep me moving


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 24548
> View attachment 24550
> View attachment 24552
> 
> I was out last weekend checking out the pond tried to do a little fishing but the Lure just bounced off the thin ice lol looked for some sheds then nothing yet going to go to a big bedding area today


Good deal! Middle pic, is that the land you hunt? Looks well maintained and made for deer lol


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> Them temps will keep me moving


Yea you'll have to keep moving or won't take long to turn into a damn popsicle!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

guff76 said:


> Good deal! Middle pic, is that the land you hunt? Looks well maintained and made for deer lol


Ya that’s the farm next to the pond I don’t know if you can see it in that pic but in the center row there’s a tall tree at the end my tree stands up in the air about 30 feet up in the air


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

guff76 said:


> Yea you'll have to keep moving or won't take long to turn into a damn popsicle!


I’ll be alright got to get in shape for April


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> Ya that’s the farm next to the pond I don’t know if you can see it in that pic but in the center row there’s a tall tree at the end my tree stands up in the air about 30 feet up in the air


Yea can't see it but can tell where you talking about. Be damn sweet to own a parcel of land like that!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

guff76 said:


> Yea can't see it but can tell where you talking about. Be damn sweet to own a parcel of land like that!


I wish I owned it just damn lucky I’ve been hunting it for 25 years I like getting out there with snow on the ground


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> I wish I owned it just damn lucky I’ve been hunting it for 25 years I like getting out there with snow on the ground


Yea I bet makes a lil easier to do some tracking. A woods with a blanket of snow is like a whole different woods, you can see things in a different perspective


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

good Morning @guff76 
what you doin for the weekend. 
you gonna be in the woods any?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

oh yeah...at age 15... i tracked dear for bout a half mile in the snow.. @guff76 @Kokomorel 
but suddenly the tracks ended..
as i stood there trying to figure out if i was at the beginning of their trail or end of their trail or ....... HERE COMES THIS GIANT BUCK jus 15 foot away from me...Lunging out of a little patch of corn the farmer had left..He Bounced and Ran and was gone a quarter mile cross that field into the woods in only 9 seconds...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

so..we should here a lot of Reports from Georgia today.
..if anyone finds reports and pictures of Morels being found from down south please take a screenshot and post them here for all of us to see


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

wade said:


> so..we should here a lot of Reports from Georgia today.
> ..if anyone finds reports and pictures of Morels being found from down south please take a screenshot and post them here for all of us to see


WHen are we going? I'm ready!!! All this snow up here has me down. Shoulda stayed in AZ or TX


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

guff76 said:


> @Inthewild hey what's the good word brother? Are ya surviving it up north or are ya just hibernating? I know you all have been getting snow


Guff, Just trying to survive. Cold, Snow, cloudy days and Ice Fishing or some say Ice Drinking. Now I have to sit back and watch Morel Progression for 90 days. Might as well yank out my heart and stomp on it. My stockpile of Morels is near depletion. Only 1-1/2 quarts of dried Morels left. I do enjoy the frozen ones throughout the winter, where as I clean, cut, flour and freeze on baking sheet. Can't wait to refill. I do enjoy watching other Morel Crazies on their quest for the Motherload. Wishing you and yours only the best.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

celticcurl said:


> WHen are we going? I'm ready!!! All this snow up here has me down. Shoulda stayed in AZ or TX


You don't like a little snow?
as of right now i am unable to break loose
for a Georgia trip.. and as much as i want to
i.may not get to travel to south at all.this time.
i just have so much to tend to here at Home before April


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

They have been spotted south


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> Ok I’m not trying to bring up anything but what do you guys think of Matherly


I joined his club a few years back to see what the special secrets were. As far as making a living out of hunting mushrooms he's as close as anybody to doing it. I still get all his alerts to help track season.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

celticcurl said:


> I have his book 250 Edible and Medicinal Mushrooms and use it all of the time. I however would never recommend it for a beginner because it has many errors and needs to be edited. I think he is passionate about fungi but he is a bit sloppy.


You only get to be sloppy once with mushroom identification.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

engalwood said:


> View attachment 24558
> View attachment 24556
> 
> They have been spotted south


Where's this at Engalwood?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

guff76 said:


> To some shrooming is like deer hunting is to you, it's just are passion of the outdoors that brings us all together


Nice buck and beard my man.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

wade said:


> @Tool fan and Everyone how much did you get..we have zero snowor very little south of Indianapolis










Took this picture about 8 this morning, I'm guessing 3" in Kokomo.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

guff76 said:


> Yup I hear that, the damn cold will bring out a person's aches n pains. I know I can definitely tell difference


Speaking of aches and pains, this was a few days after rotator cuff surgery on January 6th. I get to stop wearing sling on Monday. Have about 4-6 weeks of physical therapy. Hoping to have decent mobility by shroom season.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

celticcurl said:


> WHen are we going? I'm ready!!! All this snow up here has me down. Shoulda stayed in AZ or TX


Celtic, Did you make it out west last year?


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

br5 said:


> Speaking of aches and pains, this was a few days after rotator cuff surgery on January 6th. I get to stop wearing sling on Monday. Have about 4-6 weeks of physical therapy. Hoping to have decent mobility by shroom season.
> View attachment 24562


Ya, best wishes for fast recovery!!!! Ouch.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

i just woke up from a nap..How many days left now, till Go time!!?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Wade it just ended you slept through the whole season I bet if you leave now you can catch them crossing over into Canada Eh!


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

br5 said:


> Speaking of aches and pains, this was a few days after rotator cuff surgery on January 6th. I get to stop wearing sling on Monday. Have about 4-6 weeks of physical therapy. Hoping to have decent mobility by shroom season.
> View attachment 24562


Dammmnnn, get better soon!


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

br5 said:


> Where's this at Engalwood?



Says 
Aiken County
County in South Carolina


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

br5 said:


> Speaking of aches and pains, this was a few days after rotator cuff surgery on January 6th. I get to stop wearing sling on Monday. Have about 4-6 weeks of physical therapy. Hoping to have decent mobility by shroom season.
> View attachment 24562


 ouch get better soon buddy


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

This is a picture of my home made bag just some shorts I got at goodwill and I sewed the legs up


----------



## Patricia Mitchell (Feb 1, 2020)

wade said:


> @pastorj ...
> pastorj... is out of Southern Georgia
> some of us have already seen his Avatar picture..some may not have yet..
> this just might Remain The Cutest Morel Hunting Picture for all time.....
> View attachment 24280


Love it


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> Guff, Just trying to survive. Cold, Snow, cloudy days and Ice Fishing or some say Ice Drinking. Now I have to sit back and watch Morel Progression for 90 days. Might as well yank out my heart and stomp on it. My stockpile of Morels is near depletion. Only 1-1/2 quarts of dried Morels left. I do enjoy the frozen ones throughout the winter, where as I clean, cut, flour and freeze on baking sheet. Can't wait to refill. I do enjoy watching other Morel Crazies on their quest for the Motherload. Wishing you and yours only the best.


Yea I'd say we all are in that winter funk n ready for it to be over so we can get back outdoors


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

br5 said:


> Nice buck and beard my man.


Thanks to both lol @br5


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

br5 said:


> Speaking of aches and pains, this was a few days after rotator cuff surgery on January 6th. I get to stop wearing sling on Monday. Have about 4-6 weeks of physical therapy. Hoping to have decent mobility by shroom season.
> View attachment 24562


Hopefully you will have good mobility by that time


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> Wade it just ended you slept through the whole season I bet if you leave now you can catch them crossing over into Canada Eh!


O damn what a bad nightmare that would be


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

gutterman said:


> That’s awesome on the yard picking. I never really weigh them I just write down how many I get on calendar each day I go so I can keep track of where and when and weather variables. I’ve never had any found in my yard however I did sacrifice hundreds of them last couple years and will continue to each year I’m blessed with having found enough to do it. Tried out morel slurry method. Did lots of research on it and tried different substrates for spore reproduction. Hoping for the best. Would like to get them established now in the yard so when I’m older I can pick em there lol. Going all out have planted tulip poplars, elm, and fruit trees in hopes they will become the host as the trees roots grow and absorb the substrates I’m providing.


Hey gutterman if your really serious about growing mushrooms in the yard do some google searching, there is a guy who has a pattent on elm trees that come with a guarantee to grow morels. You used to get ten trees for 150 dollars that was some years ago not sure whats going on now. Good luck!


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Stelthshroomer said:


> Hey gutterman if your really serious about growing mushrooms in the yard do some google searching, there is a guy who has a pattent on elm trees that come with a guarantee to grow morels. You used to get ten trees for 150 dollars that was some years ago not sure whats going on now. Good luck!


 I will definitely look into that would be nice to plant a tree already infused with the host spores. I used over 500 mushrooms last year in different slurry batches. Used rye grain and wood chips as mediums to grab the spores. Even if I get one I’ll be excited lol. Guess I’ll see here in about month and a half.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

guff76 said:


> Yea I bet makes a lil easier to do some tracking. A woods with a blanket of snow is like a whole different woods, you can see things in a different perspective


 Just wanted to show you what I found this weekend pretty decent deer come to find out a 12-year-old boy quarter-mile from my farm shot it during youth season I brought it home clean it up I’m gonna take it back to him come to find out he has pictures of this deer on trail cam he says it appears to be about a 240 pound deer on the hoof and appears very old


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I am not a big NASCAR fan but I always watch Daytona as it reminds me Spring
and Morels are just around the corner.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

br5 said:


> Speaking of aches and pains, this was a few days after rotator cuff surgery on January 6th. I get to stop wearing sling on Monday. Have about 4-6 weeks of physical therapy. Hoping to have decent mobility by shroom season.
> View attachment 24562


As long as you can bend over you will be able to pick with your right arm. I hope you mend 
quickly my friend.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

mmh said:


> I am not a big NASCAR fan but I always watch Daytona as it reminds me Spring
> and Morels are just around the corner.


im watching it as well


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

im listening on the Radio


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

engalwood said:


> View attachment 4840
> 
> Mayappels startn to come alive in Indianapolis.


 wade these are the quote unquote bushes that I find 90 % of my finds


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Wow that was crazy car flew through the air I hope he is ok


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

mmh said:


> As long as you can bend over you will be able to pick with your right arm. I hope you mend
> quickly my friend.


Went to first physical therapy today after removing sling. I asked when I could get back to weights. They said I may be able to bench a dowel rod in 90 days. I was blown away. Can't believe it will take that long to heal.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 24676
> This is a picture of my home made bag just some shorts I got at goodwill and I sewed the legs up


That's like double bagging.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

br5 said:


> Went to first physical therapy today after removing sling. I asked when I could get back to weights. They said I may be able to bench a dowel rod in 90 days. I was blown away. Can't believe it will take that long to heal.


Hang in there bud


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Stelthshroomer said:


> Hey gutterman if your really serious about growing mushrooms in the yard do some google searching, there is a guy who has a pattent on elm trees that come with a guarantee to grow morels. You used to get ten trees for 150 dollars that was some years ago not sure whats going on now. Good luck!


Stelth,
Have been able to confirm you can grow morels with the spores you collect? Last year they were all over a hill that had 0 elms. I dumped old morels and rinse water there for the previous 8 years. If they come up again I'm a believer.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

gutterman said:


> I will definitely look into that would be nice to plant a tree already infused with the host spores. I used over 500 mushrooms last year in different slurry batches. Used rye grain and wood chips as mediums to grab the spores. Even if I get one I’ll be excited lol. Guess I’ll see here in about month and a half.


Awsome, can't wait to here. This is how it's going to happen, someone will create a concoction and have they're own patch year after year.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

mmh said:


> As long as you can bend over you will be able to pick with your right arm. I hope you mend
> quickly my friend.


Yep, it will take more than a bump should to keep me out of the woods. My only fear will be in Minnesota, I can't afford to take a hard fall. Slow and steady will be my strategy there.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

br5 said:


> Went to first physical therapy today after removing sling. I asked when I could get back to weights. They said I may be able to bench a dowel rod in 90 days. I was blown away. Can't believe it will take that long to heal.


My buddy has been through this. It will be a long, hard slog! Another friend was a possible candidate for the surgery. My buddy asked if he was married, or had some "help" around, because for a while after surgery you can't pick up a gallon of milk with your GOOD arm, let alone your bad one! 

Don't mean to be a bummer, but the medical profession doesn't really have shoulders completely figured out yet!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Robinbluebird said:


> I found a link on Facebook. If your interested. I'll try to find the link.


That would be awesome Robinbluebird, Thanks!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

sb said:


> Wade - The chocolate mushrooms were made in Japan, but showed up in a local Columbus grocery store.
> 
> Can you ask Robin to post the link (if she has it) to the Chocolate Morels she posted the pic of last week. Those Chocolate Morels looked fantastic. Thanks!


Ditto!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

gutterman said:


> Lol here’s my smallest micros...I have a similar area as tool fans where the micros pop everywhere.
> View attachment 24352


Wow, those are cool! I've never seen any that small! (of course the way my eyes are getting, I'd probably miss 'em anyway!) Good eye Tool fan!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

gutterman said:


> View attachment 24340
> View attachment 24342
> View attachment 24344
> View attachment 24346
> ...


Ok, ok already, I'm jealous! I don't even think that many grow out here in CA.! That was a hella-haul last year gutterman! Great job!


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Thanks. Hope everyone’s sacks are full this year.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> wade these are the quote unquote bushes that I find 90 % of my finds


Not sure what they are called


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 24678
> 
> Just wanted to show you what I found this weekend pretty decent deer come to find out a 12-year-old boy quarter-mile from my farm shot it during youth season I brought it home clean it up I’m gonna take it back to him come to find out he has pictures of this deer on trail cam he says it appears to be about a 240 pound deer on the hoof and appears very old


Great thing to do, help keep the youth interested


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Not sure what they are called


 anyone know?
Also seen my first cardinal of the year today 
good sign spring is coming


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

scoondog said:


> Great thing to do, help keep the youth interested


Ya made me feel good just to hear how excited he was on the phone I cleaned it up and taking it to him this weekend


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> Ya made me feel good just to hear how excited he was on the phone I cleaned it up and taking it to him this weekend


thats an Awesome find


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> anyone know?
> Also seen my first cardinal of the year today
> good sign spring is coming


It could be a Amur Honeysuckle. Does it have a blossom that looks like honeysuckle and red berries in the fall???


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

redfred said:


> It could be a Amur Honeysuckle. Does it have a blossom that looks like honeysuckle and red berries in the fall???


I’m not sure this year I will get full pictures I was going over some old posts and seen the post and was telling wade about them most my big finds are under these


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> I’m not sure this year I will get full pictures I was going over some old posts and seen the post and was telling wade about them most my big finds are under these


@Tool fan. yes Man...post more pictures


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 24678
> 
> Just wanted to show you what I found this weekend pretty decent deer come to find out a 12-year-old boy quarter-mile from my farm shot it during youth season I brought it home clean it up I’m gonna take it back to him come to find out he has pictures of this deer on trail cam he says it appears to be about a 240 pound deer on the hoof and appears very old


That's cool, he definitely has a funky rack


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> im listening on the Radio


The year Dale Earnhardt won the 500 me n buddy listened to the race while coming back from Ohio after after picking up my first *******. Think we hit up every drive through liquor store we went by. That was a epic day in so many ways, Dale won his Achilles heel n I got the start of many good memories


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> anyone know?
> Also seen my first cardinal of the year today
> good sign spring is coming


The last few years i have noted on here when the Robins return to central Indiana. Normally the end of Jan, first of Feb. Two yrs ago, the season of few mushrooms, the first Robins returned very late in Feb that season. Last year they returned as normal. This year I noticed some never left and hung around all year.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

guff76 said:


> The year Dale Earnhardt won the 500 me n buddy listened to the race while coming back from Ohio after after picking up my first *******. Think we hit up every drive through liquor store we went by. That was a epic day in so many ways, Dale won his Achilles heel n I got the start of many good memories


i miss my Dogs..
Red, Liza, Lead, Snapper, Jack, Barney, Jake...... i start Hurt'n & Crying Remembering them.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> The last few years i have noted on here when the Robins return to central Indiana. Normally the end of Jan, first of Feb. Two yrs ago, the season of few mushrooms, the first Robins returned very late in Feb that season. Last year they returned as normal. This year I noticed some never left and hung around all year.


Very interesting Reporting 
Thank You


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

wade said:


> i miss my Dogs..
> Red, Liza, Lead, Snapper, Jack, Barney, Jake...... i start Hurt'n & Crying Remembering them.


I feel your pain


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> The last few years i have noted on here when the Robins return to central Indiana. Normally the end of Jan, first of Feb. Two yrs ago, the season of few mushrooms, the first Robins returned very late in Feb that season. Last year they returned as normal. This year I noticed some never left and hung around all year.


Well my mom just ruined that she said the cardinals have been eating out of there bird feeder all winter


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Wade hows it goin over your way !


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Wade hows it goin over your way !


Doin Real good over here ! not to bad of temperatures sun shining.. feelin Good


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

wade said:


> Doin Real good over here ! not to bad of temperatures sun shining.. feelin Good


Glad to hear your feeling better


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Glad to hear your feeling better


yep im all good Thank You.
im gonna be early Scouting soon


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

All I got left think I’m going to make it shhhhheeewwww wasn’t optimistic


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> Well my mom just ruined that she said the cardinals have been eating out of there bird feeder all winter


Do the Cardinals migrate south? Didn't think they did cause I see them year round


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> i miss my Dogs..
> Red, Liza, Lead, Snapper, Jack, Barney, Jake...... i start Hurt'n & Crying Remembering them.


Yes I feel your pain I've had a couple hounds that where really special n some damn good coondogs, n haven't had good ones since...


----------



## fishinbrad (Apr 7, 2017)

wade said:


> You don't like a little snow?
> as of right now i am unable to break loose
> for a Georgia trip.. and as much as i want to
> i.may not get to travel to south at all.this time.
> i just have so much to tend to here at Home before April





Stelthshroomer said:


> Hey gutterman if your really serious about growing mushrooms in the yard do some google searching, there is a guy who has a pattent on elm trees that come with a guarantee to grow morels. You used to get ten trees for 150 dollars that was some years ago not sure whats going on now. Good luck!


Let’s plant some at the cabin!!!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

guff76 said:


> Do the Cardinals migrate south? Didn't think they did cause I see them year round


Ya I thought they did and she said no


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> Ya I thought they did and she said no


Yea didn't think they did, they are just more elusive


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Well I hope you guys/gals are hungry 
Tonight’s dinner!!!!
Onion garlic lil green pepper chicken morels salt and pepper and butter


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes..that looks Gooood..... @Tool fan


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

i am getting so very very Anxious to get t Walking in the wood for some early Scouting areas that i haven't been for Decades..so im wanting to get in there now while its easy to see and cover Quickly...and Make the Most Excellent Plan of approach for later..
When its Morel..Poppin time !


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

wade said:


> Yes..that looks Gooood..... @Tool fan


They where from may 19 2019


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Lost a little flavor but still was great


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Robinbluebird and Myself. are just now arriving back Home from Cincinnati..
to Rest up.. and make another Cincinnati Run in the Morning..there are so so so so so...So many Excellent Woods to be Hunted that we see along I-74 ... 
on Journeys between Indianapolis and Cincinnati.. Some of Yall Probably already know all those woods through there that im talking about.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

scoondog said:


> View attachment 24688


 I never get to fish the crappie when they are spawning. I'm always in the woods at that time!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

cwlake said:


> I never get to fish the crappie when they are spawning. I'm always in the woods at that time!


We have to have our priorities


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Has anyone ever checked out what the fungus I’m hooked lol seems to know his stuff


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Now that sounds Very interesting


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

YA check them out on utube


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

guff76 said:


> Do the Cardinals migrate south? Didn't think they did cause I see them year round


That's kind of what confused me about Tool fan's post. The post he quoted was all about robins, but he posted about cardinals. Cardinals stick around all Winter. And a lot of robins head south, but some stick around through the Winter as well. I've seen little flocks of them come through the woods when I'm out bowhunting.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> That's kind of what confused me about Tool fan's post. The post he quoted was all about robins, but he posted about cardinals. Cardinals stick around all Winter. And a lot of robins head south, but some stick around through the Winter as well. I've seen little flocks of them come through the woods when I'm out bowhunting.


I think there is a miss understanding here


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I thought they did because I never see them in the winter then my mom told me they have been eating out of her bird feeder all winter and guff was 
Trying to tell me no they don’t he had referenced robins do the reason I quoted his post so everyone new who or what I responded to should have just replied my bad


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> That's kind of what confused me about Tool fan's post. The post he quoted was all about robins, but he posted about cardinals. Cardinals stick around all Winter. And a lot of robins head south, but some stick around through the Winter as well. I've seen little flocks of them come through the woods when I'm out bowhunting.


I live in N.E. Indiana and the wife has had bird feeders out for years. Cardinals are a year round
bird.
Robins are a migratory bird but if their summer range is far north they may not go as far South
for the winter as Robins with a more southern home range. My wife calls the first Robins we
see here "Michigan" Robins as they are on their way farther North. It makes sense and I am not
about to argue with her or I will not get any more lasagna. Shroom on my friends


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Toolfan. I sent you a P.M. check it out if you like


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

closer...Closer...CLOSER. .!!!
I'M gettin something ready Everday...
* Huge backpack,
i carry a minimum 35 lbs of Equipment
for 5+ miles Daily....
* xtra Prithium spray
*Rubber shoe covers
*4 pair socks, enough to share
*Camo Frogg toggs Paints & Jacket
* Xtra huge bags and Ziploc style containers, for the Mother load
*all the Boy Scouts/ Woodsman Gear
* knife, saw, Rope, string, pliers, lighter
* spray can of Camouflage paint
* Emergency shelter 8 x10 -Tarp
* compass, flashlight, Headlight
* Emergency Florescent, roll of ribbon
* solar panel phone charger..
* First aid kit and Benadryl, eye drops
* Toilet paper, baby wipes, some good chafing gel, or cortisone cream..
cause i ain't try'n to walk around out there for miles and miles hurt'n
* Nutrition snack bars, bottles of Water
* Leash, Dog food & snacks for Chewy
* Firearm, ammo, Shovel
* misalanious ect..


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Looking at this list I am never ready for the woods lol


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Back pack extra bags knife water 
Walking stick


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

I can see why @wade carries so much stuff cause it's so much different in southern Indiana than up in northern Indiana cause the woods are so big could go few miles into the woods compared to the patch woods up where I live


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@guff76 it is true..but you got me remembering how very well i have done in some small Patch woods.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Thinking my biggest spot is 1000 acres


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Saw my first group of sandhill cranes flying back North today, which in turn means it's getting closer hurray!!!


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> @guff76 it is true..but you got me remembering how very well i have done in some small Patch woods.


That all u have, other than resiviors, up here


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

jashroomer said:


> The last few years i have noted on here when the Robins return to central Indiana. Normally the end of Jan, first of Feb. Two yrs ago, the season of few mushrooms, the first Robins returned very late in Feb that season. Last year they returned as normal. This year I noticed some never left and hung around all year.





Tool fan said:


> Well my mom just ruined that she said the cardinals have been eating out of there bird feeder all winter


Here's why I was confused.



Tool fan said:


> I think there is a miss understanding here





Tool fan said:


> I thought they did because I never see them in the winter then my mom told me they have been eating out of her bird feeder all winter and guff was
> Trying to tell me no they don’t he had referenced robins do the reason I quoted his post so everyone new who or what I responded to should have just replied my bad


And now I understand!


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

br5 said:


> Have
> 
> Have only four types now, used to raise them about 6 years ago. Still have 14 terrariums though. I've always been into reptiles and amphibians. Are you familiar with dart frogs?


Very little other than they're poisonous and not here is the states??


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

pastorj said:


> View attachment 24464
> View attachment 24466
> My earliest find.


Nice!


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

sb said:


> *From Buckeye Nation*
> 
> I went out foraging (at the grocery store) this morning and found these Brown Capped Mushrooms with Cream Stems.
> 
> ...


SB, are those real or some kinda candy mushroom w/additivies?


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

br5 said:


> Speaking of aches and pains, this was a few days after rotator cuff surgery on January 6th. I get to stop wearing sling on Monday. Have about 4-6 weeks of physical therapy. Hoping to have decent mobility by shroom season.
> View attachment 24562


Hope the healing is going well! Be sure to keep the wound clean; no infections wanted!!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

guff76 said:


> Saw my first group of sandhill cranes flying back North today, which in turn means it's getting closer hurray!!!


I heard some Sandhill cranes too. Its a good sign.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

morelsxs said:


> SB, are those real or some kinda candy mushroom w/additivies?


Since you asked morelsxs, here's the story.

They are from Japan. Meiji "Chocorooms". The stem is crisp and sweet crackery. The chocolate is milk chocolate. Right now, I can't recall which store I bought them at.

They are yummy!

. . . and in humor . . . I call them "medicinal mushrooms" . . . well, bcause after eating some I have a nice feeling of "Wellbeing"!! Ha!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

My husband and I saw a solitary sandhill crane standing on one leg the other day in the snow. Poor thing came back too early. In southern Michigan. A few migratory birds have returned to the bird feeder and I think I saw a flock of red wing black birds yesterday.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

What was that app called that you guys where using to gps your spots


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> What was that app called that you guys where using to gps your spots


I use Hunt stand


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 24728
> 
> I use Hunt stand


Fifty bucks wow


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ty


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Is there a free one or all just seven day trial


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

I use GAIA maps to mark my spots


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

i suppose i should start keeping a map of all my spots..
Otherwise all the Handed down and well kept Secrets from miles and miles and decades of Hunting will be lost
when i Die.
i got Nothing Against our phones gps and online map / app tracking..
but i have Always just made my way back to my spots by memory only
and i only started carrying a compass 5 years ago. and only so when i have hunted till Dark and need the shortest straight trail back to the car


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

wade said:


> i suppose i should start keeping a map of all my spots..
> Otherwise all the Handed down and well kept Secrets from miles and miles and decades of Hunting will be lost
> when i Die.
> i got Nothing Against our phones gps and online map / app tracking..
> ...


I just want to scout and mark some new trees


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

[


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

I’m just checking in on you all. Wow! You guys got quite a few pages already. 

So, I’m heading to Panama City beach March 20th with the family. The wife will probably kill me but I don’t think I’ll be able to resist not stopping somewhere to hunt on the way down or back up. I’m going to drive into a area where everything is just right and the call will be to hard to overcome. Now that I’m thinking about it, she’ll probably have to drive or I’ll wreck the van from starring out the window at trees. Lol

I look forward to another great year from everyone.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> i suppose i should start keeping a map of all my spots..
> Otherwise all the Handed down and well kept Secrets from miles and miles and decades of Hunting will be lost
> when i Die.
> i got Nothing Against our phones gps and online map / app tracking..
> ...


I have been hunting in Northern Michigan where you would think there was enough space for every one but an individual who was looking down at his GPS, I assumed he was looking for a spot he had found them before and came within 15 yards of me before I became vocally "aggressive" I said 
#&%^ and then *%^, he finally left the area.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I hunt 90 % public land so you got to get there first around here but I’m sneaky like a wade now you see me now I’m poopin in the woods


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

wade said:


> i suppose i should start keeping a map of all my spots..
> Otherwise all the Handed down and well kept Secrets from miles and miles and decades of Hunting will be lost
> when i Die.
> i got Nothing Against our phones gps and online map / app tracking..
> ...


Yup, I’m same as you Wade, got em in my head. Anyways spots always change year to year & good tree’s/spots just seem to tucker out in time. Those Dang kids of mine wanted me to have deal put on my phone so they could find me, but that ain’t gonna happen, cause I sure don’t trust em! Ha Ha


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> Yup, I’m same as you Wade, got em in my head. Anyways spots always change year to year & good tree’s/spots just seem to tucker out in time. Those Dang kids of mine wanted me to have deal put on my phone so they could find me, but that ain’t gonna happen, cause I sure don’t trust em! Ha Ha


YA I was think the same about those apps all my spots I know as well just wanted to expand expand expand


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

You guys got this snow coming?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> Yup, I’m same as you Wade, got em in my head. Anyways spots always change year to year & good tree’s/spots just seem to tucker out in time. Those Dang kids of mine wanted me to have deal put on my phone so they could find me, but that ain’t gonna happen, cause I sure don’t trust em! Ha Ha


Thats Right...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jslwalls said:


> I’m just checking in on you all. Wow! You guys got quite a few pages already.
> 
> So, I’m heading to Panama City beach March 20th with the family. The wife will probably kill me but I don’t think I’ll be able to resist not stopping somewhere to hunt on the way down or back up. I’m going to drive into a area where everything is just right and the call will be to hard to overcome. Now that I’m thinking about it, she’ll probably have to drive or I’ll wreck the van from starring out the window at trees. Lol
> 
> I look forward to another great year from everyone.


yep...you'll know it when you see it
and as you say, an irresistible calling


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

mmh said:


> I have been hunting in Northern Michigan where you would think there was enough space for every one but an individual who was looking down at his GPS, I assumed he was looking for a spot he had found them before and came within 15 yards of me before I became vocally "aggressive" I said
> #&%^ and then *%^, he finally left the area.


i agree thats way way to close to be coming up on / at me when im Hunting..
last year we had one kid who kept spotting our car..he'd park near by and get in the woods with us.
i don't mind sharing the hunt with others
but i do have limitations and lines that shouldn't be crossed, 
but Rather should be Respected..
the few times that i and another hunter have accidentally blindly walked upon one another.. i said Howdy how are yall today.. then i pointed and said im Hunting on that a way.. Yall have a good one and we went opposite directions...
but if im standing in a patch and anyone tries to walk up to me.. 
oh.. i will send them away ...
if needed i will escort them back to there vehicle..


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> I hunt 90 % public land so you got to get there first around here but I’m sneaky like a wade now you see me now I’m poopin in the woods


yep, gotta live it like that


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> You guys got this snow coming?


oh..i see it ...we might get a light snow by Thursday.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> Fifty bucks wow


The version I use is 25 a year but it gives you landowners names that part is what I love about it


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Four to eight inches of snow on its way here 

Twenty five bucks not that bad would be cool for the land owner part so I know who to ask 

Seems now a days people don’t want someone on there property or is it just me


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> Four to eight inches of snow on its way here
> 
> Twenty five bucks not that bad would be cool for the land owner part so I know who to ask
> 
> Seems now a days people don’t want someone on there property or is it just me


Its tough getting new land to hunt now days it does help if you know there name


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> The version I use is 25 a year but it gives you landowners names that part is what I love about it


yep.. i do love maps..and Reference to property lines and owners names


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> Its tough getting new land to hunt now days it does help if you know there name


when i was a teenager and young Man 
i always ask permission to "**** hunt carrying guns, running dogs at night"
and i Ran 367 traps Daily and bought fur from Every other Hunter and Trapper around..it was a wonderful Time in my Life..
Myself and sometimes a closet friend would be checking traps all day, we always had a lil something with us "Whiskey/ Other" 
My buddy's Dad would stay at Our Fur Shed buying Fur all day.. We'd get in about sunset and skin um out for Hours and Hours..We got so Fast at skinning 
and when finished. We grab my Dogs and Headed out Hunting often all night till Daylight..We were Young and sometimes would not sleep all week
we'd just keep going Round the clock.
Loving it Loving it Loving it!!
in 1983 i was awarded Exclusive Permission to hunt and trap "Jenny hole"
"Sawhebier" and " Duncan tract"
Over 8,000 acres all to Myself of ..
Game Reserves Sloughs Woods and Land.. No One Else Was Aloud in...
i Really don't want to Hunt and Kill animals anymore, but i will if Hungry 
i just Love Walking around in the Woods 
And Fungi Hunting Now, Mostly Morels 
but We have Never in My Life ask permission to Morel Hunt..


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

br5 said:


> Stelth,
> Have been able to confirm you can grow morels with the spores you collect? Last year they were all over a hill that had 0 elms. I dumped old morels and rinse water there for the previous 8 years. If they come up again I'm a believer.


So what I am learning, and found to be quite reliable, is that when I go to a place that is perfect looking in every way but I dont find morels, when I spread my spores their I am having real good luck getting them to grow. You may remember that I dry my shrooms to collect the spoores I then put quarter tea spoon of spoores in a pump sprayer about a gallon and a half of hard well water table spoon of mollases and spray on a rainy spring day. I cant wait to see what this year brings. Hopefully in a couple years I will have enough private property seeded well enough that I wont have to go to the public stomping grounds and fight for babies. LOL! br5 I hope your arm heals fast, just doing some simple math looks like rehab comes in the middle of the season. It would'nt be bad if everyone thought you were at rehab when you are actually in the field shroom huntin. Good luck with recovery!


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

fishinbrad said:


> Let’s plant some at the cabin!!!


I should make it up this year and if I do I will bring spoores and a pump sprayer we'll do the woods all around the cabin!


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

wade said:


> i am getting so very very Anxious to get t Walking in the wood for some early Scouting areas that i haven't been for Decades..so im wanting to get in there now while its easy to see and cover Quickly...and Make the Most Excellent Plan of approach for later..
> When its Morel..Poppin time !


Remember blaks come early. No need for 50 degree ground temps. Mine start 2-3 weeks befor the regular season.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Stelthshroomer said:


> Remember blaks come early. No need for 50 degree ground temps. Mine start 2-3 weeks befor the regular season.


Wow what’s the temps you are seeing them I have yet to find any in my four short years of hunting not sure if they 
Come up here but would love to try/Hunt them


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> Wow what’s the temps you are seeing them I have yet to find any in my four short years of hunting not sure if they
> Come up here but would love to try/Hunt them


I will be in the woods every two to three days untill we start finding them. I start getting in the woods 4-6 weeks before the season starts. I dont pay as much attencion to temps as I do the look of the forest. When early spring signs start showing up in the woods I start paying attencion to the forest floor as I hunt the blacks. Sorry I cant be more specific thats just my style and way.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Stelthshroomer said:


> I will be in the woods every two to three days untill we start finding them. I start getting in the woods 4-6 weeks before the season starts. I dont pay as much attencion to temps as I do the look of the forest. When early spring signs start showing up in the woods I start paying attencion to the forest floor as I hunt the blacks. Sorry I cant be more specific thats just my style and way.


Hey no worries just absorbing any and all info I can they find them north of me and south of me so they must be around just never seen anyone in my area with some or heard of anyone finding them but that doesn’t mean there not there most of the people I have talked to are fare weather hunters not like me 
I’m like the mail man no weather will stop me from going


----------



## coding goddess (May 20, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> Hey no worries just absorbing any and all info I can they find them north of me and south of me so they must be around just never seen anyone in my area with some or heard of anyone finding them but that doesn’t mean there not there most of the people I have talked to are fare weather hunters not like me
> I’m like the mail man no weather will stop me from going


Also I've found you have to hike so many miles to find a spot that you can only pick for 2 weeks. So when someone finally finds a spot, sometimes they'll give up their first born before it. I've been foragin for over 30+ years and all I can say about morels is they grow where they're grown..elms, popple, even pine trees..my favorite are the goldens that I find in old gravel pits. You just gotta get out and hike 100s of miles and you'll find them.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ty and I never ask for spots they wouldn’t tell me anyway like you said 
But I have asked about blacks they say o ya I find them all the time but 
Never any I think they don’t know what there talking about
Like me


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Hows the snow pack looking back in the woods down there?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Hows the snow pack looking back in the woods down there?


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> Ty and I never ask for spots they wouldn’t tell me anyway like you said
> But I have asked about blacks they say o ya I find them all the time but
> Never any I think they don’t know what there talking about
> Like me


 look for blacks in places you wouldn’t think too...along stone roadways thru the forest, old foundation areas etc. also if you find a BIG tulip poplar it will 80% of time have mushrooms around it either blacks or big yellows. That’s where I find my blacks is around giant tulip trees early in year and like others have said blacks will be 2-4 weeks ahead of prime mushroom season usually


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Stelthshroomer said:


> I should make it up this year and if I do I will bring spoores and a





Old Elm said:


> Hows the snow pack looking back in the woods down there?


Every where south of Indianapolis has ZERO snow pack


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> Yup, I’m same as you Wade, got em in my head. Anyways spots always change year to year & good tree’s/spots just seem to tucker out in time. Those Dang kids of mine wanted me to have deal put on my phone so they could find me, but that ain’t gonna happen, cause I sure don’t trust em! Ha Ha


Haw! Reminds me of something my buddy's wife told us. Back when she and her Brother were kids, her Dad would employ them as beaters on rabbit and pheasant hunts to go through the thickets and get the game moving. She also told us about her Dad gathering "sponge mushrooms", or morels. He'd have breakfast, grab a wicker basket, stick a flask of whiskey in his hip pocket and head out. He'd show back up at lunchtime, well pickled and with a basket of morels! 

My buddy and his wife live not far from where she grew up. We thought to exploit this, and asked her where her Dad used to get those morels. She told us that her Dad never took them along on a mushroom hunting trip, even though they asked to go! Nope! They'd only get asked along when hunting small game. 

Now there's a true morel hunter!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

celticcurl said:


> I use GAIA maps to mark my spots


No offense to anyone but after playing around with a few I landed on this one it’s free I don’t know how much I’ll actually put on there as we said I’m not going to put my go twos on there but maybe some promising looking trees/spots I will go to when it starts so ty again to all who helped


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> The version I use is 25 a year but it gives you landowners names that part is what I love about it


I just use the free version can get like 10 landowners names free every month. I learned of the huntstand app from someone else on here couple years ago


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> Every where south of Indianapolis has ZERO snow pack





Stelthshroomer said:


> I will be in the woods every two to three days untill we start finding them. I start getting in the woods 4-6 weeks before the season starts. I dont pay as much attencion to temps as I do the look of the forest. When early spring signs start showing up in the woods I start paying attencion to the forest floor as I hunt the blacks. Sorry I cant be more specific thats just my style and way.


I agree you just get that right look, smell n feeling from the woods that it's time


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 24770


No snow hour north of Indianapolis either, at this moment anyways saying 6-8 Tuesday through Thursday


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

guff76 said:


> No snow hour north of Indianapolis either, at this moment anyways saying 6-8 Tuesday through Thursday


 and ya know..i got t think'n bout Old Elm's Question;
"Hows the snow pack down there?"
thinking back i realized, i'd had to figure out what he ment by "snow pack" and i had assumed what "snow pack" is....
Because we don't get enough snow down thru South central Indiana to have the term "snow pack" in my winter words Vocabulary @Old Elm and Everyone


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> and ya know..i got t think'n bout Old Elm's Question;
> "Hows the snow pack down there?"
> thinking back i realized, i'd had to figure out what he ment by "snow pack" and i had assumed what "snow pack" is....
> Because we don't get enough snow down thru South central Indiana to have the term "snow pack" in my winter words Vocabulary @Old Elm and Everyone


I was just guessing from his picture n the term "snow pack" that means the standing snow, but down here it comes n goes, just doesn't stay around like it does further up north


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

wade said:


> and ya know..i got t think'n bout Old Elm's Question;
> "Hows the snow pack down there?"
> thinking back i realized, i'd had to figure out what he ment by "snow pack" and i had assumed what "snow pack" is....
> Because we don't get enough snow down thru South central Indiana to have the term "snow pack" in my winter words Vocabulary @Old Elm and Everyone


Yup, just wondering what holds the moisture for ya back in the woods?
Our snow pack gets as hard as ice & can really prolong the season with a slow moisture release.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> Yup, just wondering what holds the moisture for ya back in the woods?
> Our snow pack gets as hard as ice & can really prolong the season with a slow moisture release.


that's interesting


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

They where saying four to eight inches of snow here went under us looks like you guys are in for some


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I wanted that snow for that reason a good slow melt but not going to happen there forecasting rain later in week


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Seen a Georgia find on the great morel 02/20/2020 no prof with the pick just a FYI for y’all


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Hows the snow pack looking back in the woods down there?


No snow on the ground in N.E. Indiana but expecting anywhere from 3 to 5 inches.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Robinbluebird and Myself..
are on our way to Nashville Tennessee
via; greyhound bus...







we know some Excellent spots to hunt Near our Hotel there...But its way too early still..
so i doubt that we even step into the woods...
Then we will be driving back Home
tomorrow afternoon..
Now if we are delt, this same scenario in 30 days from now.. we will definitely be stopping Hunting Finding


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Old Elm said:


> Yup, just wondering what holds the moisture for ya back in the woods?
> Our snow pack gets as hard as ice & can really prolong the season with a slow moisture release.


I thinks what holds our moisture in KY is the reduced amount of sunlight on the East and North facing hillsides which is where I tend to find most of my blacks and small greys and yellows. I think the West and South facing hills dry out quicker. What I noticed the few times that I have hunted Michigan is how flat the leaf litter is from the snow pack. Sure makes it easier to see the morels.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Well my wife just text me this just some info for ya


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Excellent Reporting @Tool fan 
Thank You!!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Why am I being told my posts are spam?


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Wade I tried to reply to the photo of you and Robin and was told it was spam. I was trying to say I wish you two were headed up here... and it was May... and we were going after those Smoky Bones.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Wade ,wouldn’t it be nice if so much life didn’t happen and we could just toss the GPS out the window and let the morel progression guide us home.... travel safe...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

redfred said:


> Wade ,wouldn’t it be nice if so much life didn’t happen and we could just toss the GPS out the window and let the morel progression guide us home.... travel safe...


Hey.. looky there Yall redfread is a Happy little Dreamer..
Dreamer... such a little Dreamer ..
i seen Super Tramp... in Evansville Indiana back in 1980..
@redfred yes what a wonderful world that would be...and i did live it really similar to that "following the Progression Home" when i was a young man..
i was so so Free..
i never really thought much beyond the day i was enjoying myself in...
Thank You Our Brother redfread
for Sharing your Cool Dreamy thoughts


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Stelth or anyone are you seeing may apples when you are finding blacks or if u can maybe what stage there are in if up


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

rick said:


> I thinks what holds our moisture in KY is the reduced amount of sunlight on the East and North facing hillsides which is where I tend to find most of my blacks and small greys and yellows. I think the West and South facing hills dry out quicker. What I noticed the few times that I have hunted Michigan is how flat the leaf litter is from the snow pack. Sure makes it easier to see the morels.


I hunt Michigan every year and I agree, the packed down leaf litter early in the season is a plus.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> Robinbluebird and Myself..
> are on our way to Nashville Tennessee
> via; greyhound bus...
> View attachment 24790
> ...


i


Old Elm said:


> View attachment 24770





Old Elm said:


> Hows the snow pack looking back in the woods down there?


When I was in high school (40) years ago we would take our cars out on the ice. Some of the past years
people didn't get out to fish until mid January with the exception of some protected channels or coves. 
We have dedicated sled trails but might only be able to use them once or twice a year and the snow 
melts fast.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@celticcurl ..Hhhmmm...
ok i will try to figure that out


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Well.... im standing out side near EAST of Nashville Tennessee..








looking off at the woods in the distance.
and Man its a Great Feeling.
i can really feel it.. seeing just a few little buds on landscaping and ornamental trees.. surly looks like should be popping time in 3 weeks here..
but i don't know what the locals would have to say about it..
Because Everyone ive spoken to here acts like they have never heard of 
Morel Mushroom Hunting


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

They don’t want u finding there honey holes


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Wow 62 degrees on sun


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Now All of us ...Knowing that any prediction is just a Guess.. coupled with information and Our past seasons to compare it to...
Still i Feel compelled to post that...
from what i see and am Feeling is !!!
This looks like the Making of a Very Normal Season for Everyone of Us
from South and all the Way Northward
as Our Progression Pop Pop Pops.
but we just don't Really know, do we
as for what is Certain;
*The Mystery and Our Love of the Hunt
Will Always Be....
and in My Head and Heart I'm again and always, Waiting, Watching and Scouting and Hoping and Hunting & Hunting & Hunting, BELIEVEING and Knowing that one of these Seasons We Will all find Ourselves...
Out There Standing right in the middle of the Biggest Popping FLUSH of Morels and Fungi
that any of Us alive today have Ever seen..
" The Hundred Year Hunt "
" The Hundred Year Hunt "
" The Hundred Year Hunt "
i Remember My Great Grandad talking about it when i was just a Boy...
There were So.. So Many Morels its all They ate for Months... Any Place a They would step in the woods.. 
Morels Were Everywhere...
i Believe and am sure this Same ..
" Hundred Year Hunt "
will happen again in Our Time....
i Expect it.. i Have a Love for it..
" I Won't Know if I Don't Go "
So i keep Hunting....


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Here in CA we had the driest February ever recorded, (0.00 for the month) and the temperature this week is in the 75-80 range. All the trees and bushes are budded out and it is absolutely beautiful, but we are gonna pay this summer if we don't get rain. It's already really dry in the forests. I went out yesterday along the Sacramento River just hoping and wishing the Morels into existence but.....it didn't work! I'll check again this weekend just in case. The weather is so weird that I'm thinking they may show up early this year. I'll give a report if they show! Happy Shroomin'.........


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> Well.... im standing out side near EAST of Nashville Tennessee..
> View attachment 24824
> 
> looking off at the woods in the distance.
> ...


Well I know they do cause my ol lady got friend down their n she told me about them finding some last year lol
Hell look how green the grass is


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

guff76 said:


> Well I know they do cause my ol lady got friend down their n she told me about them finding some last year lol
> Hell look how green the grass is


yep ..they'll be coming in soon here..
i hope i can get back down here then


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Smocky Bones @celticcurl
I Loved Hunting There..
and the Color of those Morels 
Felt so Good.


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

wade said:


> Smocky Bones @celticcurl
> I Loved Hunting There..
> and the Color of those Morels
> Felt so Good.
> ...


Ya.. seeing those smokey bones was a surprise. Never thought to see them in that color.


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

..


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

Available Now !! thru April 1st







Available Now !! thru April 1st







Available. Now !! thru April1st







. Available Now !! thru April 1st
@sb @morelsxs @jdaniels313 @guff76


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

??? What does Everyone have to say About,
Your Own local areas Weather. ..???

as for Myself Our Resent and Currant Weather Pattern has been a lot of ..
* 3 days on Raining .. then
* 3 days off no Rain. ... then again
* 3 days on Raining .. then
* 3 days off no Rain ..Again and again
with temperatures very Mild
mostly 25 - 50 degrees all Mild Mild
Never enough time for any ground to dry
out..before its Raining again..
Weather patterns last usually 3 weeks
then there is a change to an unstable
3 weeks of Weather with no Pattern..
After this Unstable and Change period
Our Weather will Again settle into another Pattern for 3 weeks....
this is the one im waiting for.
after these next 10 days in March
Our New Pattern Will set in..
What will it do ?? We don't know
But i Hope we get 4+ off No Rain
and less of on yes Rain..Rainy days
because its so wet outside here in Monroe county Indiana...
that being outside trying to work around the yard or Farm..is just Muddy..
and likewise in the woods...
Hey i love being in the woods anytime
But i prefer to be able to get around Out there a bit more Comfortably.. less mud


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

wade said:


> View attachment 24870
> ??? What does Everyone have to say About,
> Your Own local areas Weather. ..???
> 
> ...


Man, the weather is unusual all over the USA. I don't think there even is a "normal year" anymore! (damn chemtrails!...)


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Robinbluebird said:


> Available Now !! thru April 1st
> View attachment 24868
> Available Now !! thru April 1st
> View attachment 24864
> ...


Thank you Robinbluebird! They look yummy!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jdaniels313 said:


> Here in CA we had the driest February ever recorded, (0.00 for the month) and the temperature this week is in the 75-80 range. All the trees and bushes are budded out and it is absolutely beautiful, but we are gonna pay this summer if we don't get rain. It's already really dry in the forests. I went out yesterday along the Sacramento River just hoping and wishing the Morels into existence but.....it didn't work! I'll check again this weekend just in case. The weather is so weird that I'm thinking they may show up early this year. I'll give a report if they show! Happy Shroomin'.........


Keep the faith my friend


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> Smocky Bones @celticcurl
> I Loved Hunting There..
> and the Color of those Morels
> Felt so Good.
> ...


@wade, celticcurl,robin and chewy. A nice crowd to hang with


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

I believe the weather here is ahead of schedule. We have had the same significant rainfall patterns but they are basically on course for prior years according to my research. Also the ground temps are at least 3 degrees ahead of what they usually are at this time and even though it’s super cold outside now it was warm before the snow fell and it just created a blanket of insulation so the actually ground temps are staying up. I found my first one around home here April 13th last year and I believe it will be earlier than that this year. I usually make southern Ohio trip around April 20-25 for prime time but I’m thinking it’s gonna be 7-10 days ahead of that. Just my opinion based off different research variables I look at each season. Mother Nature is a odd one to predict but I’m getting better year by year.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

it is gonna be so very awesome and interesting to watch..as Our season
start popping in all of our home areas
Then we will have the Answers to many of Our questions, observations, and estimates ..
Thank You. @gutterman


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

wade said:


> View attachment 24870
> ??? What does Everyone have to say About,
> Your Own local areas Weather. ..???
> 
> ...


It's sure wet looking down there. It's white up here and cold. Just disgustingly cold.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

celticcurl said:


> It's sure wet looking down there. It's white up here and cold. Just disgustingly cold.


Sorry bout that


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> I’m just checking in on you all. Wow! You guys got quite a few pages already.
> 
> So, I’m heading to Panama City beach March 20th with the family. The wife will probably kill me but I don’t think I’ll be able to resist not stopping somewhere to hunt on the way down or back up. I’m going to drive into a area where everything is just right and the call will be to hard to overcome. Now that I’m thinking about it, she’ll probably have to drive or I’ll wreck the van from starring out the window at trees. Lol
> 
> I look forward to another great year from everyone.


Headed there as well on the 17th I'm gonna stop at a few spots I checked out last year in Alabama


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Yup, I’m same as you Wade, got em in my head. Anyways spots always change year to year & good tree’s/spots just seem to tucker out in time. Those Dang kids of mine wanted me to have deal put on my phone so they could find me, but that ain’t gonna happen, cause I sure don’t trust em! Ha Ha


Right! I took my daughter on a weekend trip to Michigan last year her first time hunting in along time.... then I here her planning a trip...BACK TO MY SPOT!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Outside this afternoon, absolutely beautiful out today here in Putnam county Indiana


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank You for the Beautiful Pictures @elmgirl


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> Outside this afternoon, absolutely beautiful out today here in Putnam county Indiana
> View attachment 24924
> View attachment 24926


Glad to see you still got a bit of snow.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Glad to see you still got a bit of snow.


Coming down today then 59 by Sunday that's Indiana for ya


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Right! I took my daughter on a weekend trip to Michigan last year her first time hunting in along time.... then I here her planning a trip...BACK TO MY SPOT!


Have you heard the term “Terry Bradshawing” someone,you may need to do this.....


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

redfred said:


> Have you heard the term “Terry Bradshawing” someone,you may need to do this.....


I'm like'n the sound of this....
Please..do tell..


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

redfred said:


> Have you heard the term “Terry Bradshawing” someone,you may need to do this.....


Lol I'm not seriously worried about her...if she goes back itll be with me


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

i like this Picture from Our 2018 Media


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

and this one from Our 2018 Media .
i want to begin Hunting these Regularly


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

i just remembered this Dream i had last night. all i really remember is;
That Suddenly Red buds were Bloomed out in all stages of Blooming Everywhere in front of me and All Around Me..
i got Really Excited and begain Reaching-Out, with my hands and Arms ... Only to then find Myself waking up to realize it was just a Dream







I Can Feel this Picture .. 
it so very Well Expresses, 
i think, How We all Feel ... Out there....


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Here is an Amazing Woods i Hunted Near Hoffman Estates Illinois May 24th 2019







i think i was about 7 day too late..
i didn't find any Morels..
But there was a lot of Other Large Old Growths of Fungi


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> Lol I'm not seriously worried about her...if she goes back itll be with me


Funny story - my oldest daughter busted me one time in her spot, caught me flat out lying. If it hadn’t been morel season I would of been embarassed.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

gutterman said:


> look for blacks in places you wouldn’t think too...along stone roadways thru the forest, old foundation areas etc. also if you find a BIG tulip poplar it will 80% of time have mushrooms around it either blacks or big yellows. That’s where I find my blacks is around giant tulip trees early in year and like others have said blacks will be 2-4 weeks ahead of prime mushroom season usually


OOH! You just made me think of some places to look! One thing I read, and I think it was on this forum, was that if you want to hunt blacks, the first thing you have to do is forget everything you know about yellows!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Isn't it Amazing what starts to sound good and the unusual combinations you can come up with,
that turn out to be Delicious,
when you're gettin low in Refrigerator..
* Im out of Morels
* don't tell "Everyone" these are babybellas
* flour tortilla
* then something all natural Homemade
* a Gift from @celticcurl her homemade jalapeno jelly
* warmed in microwave 22 seconds
* Eaten, Loved and Gone in 44 seconds


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Well I've been down sick for too long double kidney infections and ear infection that came AFTER I had been down from a fall down some steps that left me with a back ache for 2 weeks but today I'm going out looking for blacks it's my 46th birthday Friday so I'm hoping for a birthday present from the woods! 
I've heard from a friend in Georgia that has found 4 morels! I cant wait to head to Florida I'm checking 3 states 6 spots on the way there!


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

elmgirl said:


> Well I've been down sick for too long double kidney infections and ear infection that came AFTER I had been down from a fall down some steps that left me with a back ache for 2 weeks but today I'm going out looking for blacks it's my 46th birthday Friday so I'm hoping for a birthday present from the woods!
> I've heard from a friend in Georgia that has found 4 morels! I cant wait to head to Florida I'm checking 3 states 6 spots on the way there!


Wow elmgirl.  Hope you get to feelin' better soonest!! And hopefully before your birthday. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

Mushroom fans... are you ready...set....Go! It's time to be finding them. It's time for the early birds to find their favorites








Here.. I got this off of celticgirl's page. It's a confirmation on how to identify mushrooms. I hope it will be helpful..







As everyone will be looking for the small ones... I'm going to be looking for the big ones like this..


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Thank you!


morelsxs said:


> Wow elmgirl.  Hope you get to feelin' better soonest!! And hopefully before your birthday. Happy Birthday![/QUOTE
> Thank you!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Well today was a beautiful day! No morels unfortunately. However, we scouted some very promising places jaw dropping elms everywhere not to mention some huge poplars, ash mannnnnn the trees lol I


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Well today was a beautiful day! No morels unfortunately. However, we scouted some very promising places jaw dropping elms everywhere not to mention some huge poplars, ash mannnnnn the trees lol I
> View attachment 25008


That's a Great Picture.
Very Encouraging 
and Some Excellent Reporting!!
Thank You elmgirl


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

elmgirl said:


> Well I've been down sick for too long double kidney infections and ear infection that came AFTER I had been down from a fall down some steps that left me with a back ache for 2 weeks but today I'm going out looking for blacks it's my 46th birthday Friday so I'm hoping for a birthday present from the woods!
> I've heard from a friend in Georgia that has found 4 morels! I cant wait to head to Florida I'm checking 3 states 6 spots on the way there!


Hope you know someone in Florida or already know of some spots. Their page here is a waste of time. Apparently no one hunts morels there. Feel better and good luck.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> Well I've been down sick for too long double kidney infections and ear infection that came AFTER I had been down from a fall down some steps that left me with a back ache for 2 weeks but today I'm going out looking for blacks it's my 46th birthday Friday so I'm hoping for a birthday present from the woods!
> I've heard from a friend in Georgia that has found 4 morels! I cant wait to head to Florida I'm checking 3 states 6 spots on the way there!


Happy Birthday! Hope to see you soon!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

i do agree @kb
Howdy Yall Wade here..
by the time we find most of our Morels
they are already of size and opened and have spread a Huge amout of spors..
i will always carry my Harvesting mesh bag around my Neck..to help spread Some More spores, and with it hanging from my Neck its right their as i reach to cut and snatch Morels and Easily put them up right in my mesh bag.
i carry them in it for a long ways..
trying not to cause to much damage to them.. as i hope im spreading more spores.
But i also have stacking plastic food containers in my back pack.. and after a while i transfer them all into the containers so that they will survive my journey and make it home still in good shape.








yep... it was like...
i could hear & feel it Ringing like on... vibe..
so im like... Hello


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Happy birthday @elmgirl n get to feeling better


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> i do agree @kb
> Howdy Yall Wade here..
> by the time we find most of our Morels
> they are already of size and opened and have spread a Huge amout of spors..
> ...


@wade is holding that shroom up like it is talking to him. What is it telling ya? Did it tell ya the motherload spot?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

guff76 said:


> @wade is holding that shroom up like it is talking to him. What is it telling ya? Did it tell ya the motherload spot?


yep...it was like..
i could hear & feel it Ringing like on.. vibe..
so im like... Hello


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Wow, what a contrast; we're already in a drought with 75+ degree weather and no real rain in the forecast. Right now I'd love to trade a batch of this sunshine for a 'smidge' of rain! But, a positive attitude is all we can do at this point. (and a little prayin' never hurt either!) Happy Shroomin'.......


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

wade said:


> Smocky Bones @celticcurl
> I Loved Hunting There..
> and the Color of those Morels
> Felt so Good.
> ...


Yeah, those are a cool color; we don't see any quite like that here in far northern CA. I've found some on the gray side but not to that extent. My mouth is watering......


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

mmh said:


> Keep the faith my friend


I will for sure, thanks!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

guff76 said:


> Happy birthday @elmgirl n get to feeling better


Thanks!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

celticcurl said:


> Happy Birthday! Hope to see you soon!


Thank you! And yes cant wait to see you!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

shroomsearcher said:


> Hope you know someone in Florida or already know of some spots. Their page here is a waste of time. Apparently no one hunts morels there. Feel better and good luck.


Wont be hunting Florida 
Just the way down! 
Thanks


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

guff76 said:


> @wade is holding that shroom up like it is talking to him. What is it telling ya? Did it tell ya the motherload spot?


Your reply to Wade gave me some grins, Thank You


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

@elmgirl, glad to hear you are doing a lot better and happy b-day.


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

br5 said:


> Hard to believe 2020 season is upon us.
> It should start here in Indiana around mid-April, which is a mere 14 weeks away.
> Last year was a once every 10 or 20 year bounty.
> Rain is coming down heavy here in Kokomo and hopefully moisture stays with us.
> ...


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Ya I'm down in West KY. South west of Paducah KY. I'll post as soon as I find them. They've come up in March before down here! I'm getting the Fever


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

wade said:


> View attachment 24018
> View attachment 24024
> View attachment 24026
> Chewy found ... 8 Morels that we know of last season in 2019...
> ...


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Now that's a good dog!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

mmh said:


> @elmgirl, glad to hear you are doing a lot better and happy b-day.


Thanks! Jeremiah says hi


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

wade said:


> i do agree @kb
> Howdy Yall Wade here..
> by the time we find most of our Morels
> they are already of size and opened and have spread a Huge amout of spors..
> ...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Found, Confirmed, Posted by Englewood
on April 4 2017.. @engalwood 
He knows a Guy that Knows someone
So now somehow Knows where to find early








its weird Really Every Year i will be Hunting 50 miles south of him finding ZERO in my spots in Monroe county..
and I will finally find in my spots
but always 2 weeks later..
samething to my East South West of me
Every Year Reports and Confirmation of Morels found all around me..
Popping up in Patches Eventually reported from Everywhere in a 100 mile Radius of me


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

That is why I carry my chainsaw with me. Wow!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

April 8th 2017







@scottyg11 is finding 50 miles south of me in Martin county Indiana Every year and a week later im still waiting for them to start in Monroe county


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

April 10th 2017
rmday Finding in Putnam county 50 miles west of me..
and i am still waiting for them to start in Monroe county


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Then here they come a Popp'n in Monroe 
and so they will be over the next 3 weeks


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

and again


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@jslwalls is always finding hundreds of Really Beautiful Morels at this time Every year..i keep forgetting where he is near


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@scottyg11 still finding fresh Ones in Martin county


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@funamongus finding big in Monroe county


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

and likewise Myself and Robinbluebird begin finding More And More Monroe county


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

by now we are receiving Confirmation of finds from west in Illinois and from east in Ohio and North in Michigan and from top to bottom everywhere across Our Entire State of Indiana


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Robinbluebird sounds the Morels Trumpet .. 
Here Ye ...Everyone to the woods !!
and we keep finding and finding


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@funamongus .. Kill'n it !!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

And so it Was by April 18th 2017 and usually Every April here in Monroe county Indiana.. Morels are Popping Daily..
And ...They are still fresh popping Huge in Southern Indiana..this continues slowly Northward Fresh Popping Everywhere across Indiana for the next 3 weeks


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

wade said:


> And so it Was by April 18th 2017 and usually Every April here in Monroe county Indiana.. Morels are Popping Daily..
> And ...They are still fresh popping Huge in Southern Indiana..this continues slowly Northward Fresh Popping Everywhere across Indiana for the next 3 weeks
> View attachment 25068


You are really killing me. I think my heart rate actually went up as i read the time line, if only this season would arrive as quick.
Lots of 50's even a 62 degree day in the long range here in the central part of the state. Things should really start to green up.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> You are really killing me. I think my heart rate actually went up as i read the time line, if only this season would arrive as quick.
> Lots of 50's even a 62 degree day in the long range here in the central part of the state. Things should really start to green up.


yep..i like what im seeing, its looking very good..stayn overcast a lot.. misty Rain 
but whatever it turns into We will be surrounded by Morels in Only 45 day


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Up here on the Michiana line we just had a 6" snow melt and I'm seeing daffodils already popping. That's always a sure sign that spring has arrived!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

It's getting close, daffodils up about 3" or more in Kokomo city limits. Thought I'd show Indiana timing chart I've kept for last 
eight years. Everyone remember 2012? Average daytime high was 68 from 3/9 - 3/14. 3/15 to 3/25 averaged 77. Never got below 50 at night after the 15th. I feel like this will be an early year.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

br5 said:


> It's getting close, daffodils up about 3" or more in Kokomo city limits. Thought I'd show Indiana timing chart I've kept for last
> eight years. Everyone remember 2012? Average daytime high was 68 from 3/9 - 3/14. 3/15 to 3/25 averaged 77. Never got below 50 at night after the 15th. I feel like this will be an early year.
> View attachment 25082


@br5 My data collection pales in comparison. I applaud your "intense" dedication.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

wade said:


> @jslwalls is always finding hundreds of Really Beautiful Morels at this time Every year..i keep forgetting where he is near
> View attachment 25052


I’m hunting Montgomery, Fountain and Parke counties Wade


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I believe in 2014 it was a very warm spring and a very hot summer. Mushroom Mary and I were about two and a half hours N.W (as the crow fly's) of Angola in Michigan and found small blacks in the first week of April. 
I haven't had any Morel dreams yet but expect them to start soon. 
I will again this year ask for any professional, semi-professional or totally unprofessional
mental health care providers to explain to me why the Morels in my dreams have a sticky substance on them?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

My my... can Everyone one else Feel the Mornings that we are getting now...
They Feel so Awesome..Birds singing..
and ... well.. just the way its feeling! 
Here it comes...
Our Morel Hunting Mornings are Easing in on us..


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> My my... can Everyone one else Feel the Mornings that we are getting now...
> They Feel so Awesome..Birds singing..
> and ... well.. just the way its feeling!
> Here it comes...
> Our Morel Hunting Mornings are Easing in on us..


 Wishing I was sitting on the bank of the pond listening to them birds singing


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Can’t wait for fresh morels and fish on the dinner plate


----------



## sheababy (May 5, 2018)

I lost my property this past year. Deeply upset. Now I’m in Greenwood and I absolutely hate it. My old property will be untouched but I’m upset at the fact I won’t be in the woods everyday now. And that there will be beautiful mushrooms that won’t be picked for quite a while if ever again. Meh ☹ I know the neighbors so I might trespass back to my old area. Hell im only 4’11 so I could play stupid? Had property for over 20 years. So I’m kind of speechless.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

wade said:


> yep..i like what im seeing, its looking very good..stayn overcast a lot.. misty Rain
> but whatever it turns into We will be surrounded by Morels in Only 45 day


Man, I'm so excited after reading all that I'm sure I'll be seeing Morels in my dreams! Thanks for the adrenaline shot!......


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> Can’t wait for fresh morels and fish on the dinner plate


Now that's the breakfast of champions! Mm mm good!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

sheababy said:


> I lost my property this past year. Deeply upset. Now I’m in Greenwood and I absolutely hate it. My old property will be untouched but I’m upset at the fact I won’t be in the woods everyday now. And that there will be beautiful mushrooms that won’t be picked for quite a while if ever again. Meh ☹ I know the neighbors so I might trespass back to my old area. Hell im only 4’11 so I could play stupid? Had property for over 20 years. So I’m kind of speechless.


@sheababy At 4' 11 you should probably be able to fly under the radar.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

mmh said:


> @sheababy At 4' 11 you should probably be able to fly under the radar.


Several years ago my wife and I were picking morels on my KY farm that we purchased in 1999. We walk back up to the barn and see another car parked next to ours. We had left the locked gate unlocked and open. We waited for the owner of the car to show and when they did they wanted to know if it was ok to pick morels on our farm that her family had owned 30 years earlier. We kindly told her no because I hunt the morels along with my wife, kids, grandkids and a couple of friends. She left a little miffed but has not shown up again. She can always pick at Mammoth Cave National Park 2 miles down the road.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Out for a run yesterday and noticed some Spring Beauty's open and in bloom, they weren't so open this morning in the frost. 
Also heard a loud chorus of Spring Peeper's as I passed a nearby pond in the afternoon. Everyday is one more day closer. Carpe Shroomem.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes its So..Feeln Good..
and So... Almost Here..


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

mmh said:


> I believe in 2014 it was a very warm spring and a very hot summer. Mushroom Mary and I were about two and a half hours N.W (as the crow fly's) of Angola in Michigan and found small blacks in the first week of April.
> I haven't had any Morel dreams yet but expect them to start soon.
> I will again this year ask for any professional, semi-professional or totally unprofessional
> mental health care providers to explain to me why the Morels in my dreams have a sticky substance on them?


Thay always end up being stink horns in my dreams. I actually have had true morel nightmares where we found largest patch in our life that was rotten. You just stand there and look at it.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

rick said:


> Several years ago my wife and I were picking morels on my KY farm that we purchased in 1999. We walk back up to the barn and see another car parked next to ours. We had left the locked gate unlocked and open. We waited for the owner of the car to show and when they did they wanted to know if it was ok to pick morels on our farm that her family had owned 30 years earlier. We kindly told her no because I hunt the morels along with my wife, kids, grandkids and a couple of friends. She left a little miffed but has not shown up again. She can always pick at Mammoth Cave National Park 2 miles down the road.


Have you tried mammoth cave before?Ranger told me to hunt cedars. I thought he was giving me a line until last years Oklahoma thread. I'm a believer now!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

sheababy said:


> I lost my property this past year. Deeply upset. Now I’m in Greenwood and I absolutely hate it. My old property will be untouched but I’m upset at the fact I won’t be in the woods everyday now. And that there will be beautiful mushrooms that won’t be picked for quite a while if ever again. Meh ☹ I know the neighbors so I might trespass back to my old area. Hell im only 4’11 so I could play stupid? Had property for over 20 years. So I’m kind of speechless.


I've lost numerous properties over the year for fishing, deer hunting, and mushroom hunting. I now make sure and compensate the owner to hold on to choice land. Thankfully the majority of my mushroom hunting is on public land.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

br5 said:


> Have you tried mammoth cave before?Ranger told me to hunt cedars. I thought he was giving me a line until last years Oklahoma thread. I'm a believer now!


I used to hunt Mammoth Cave @15 years ago but quit after discovering the potential that my farm had and it is 1 mile away from the park as the crow
flys. There is decent hunting at the park and I’ve heard the same about the cedars. Most of my luck in that part of KY has been in poplar woods on East and North facing hillsides. I personally have had very little luck hunting in woods primarily consisting of cedars. That being said, I do have 1 huge cedar on my farm that will usually produce 1 or 2 big yellows every year.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@rick do you have any caves on your place


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

br5 said:


> I've lost numerous properties over the year for fishing, deer hunting, and mushroom hunting. I now make sure and compensate the owner to hold on to choice land. Thankfully the majority of my mushroom hunting is on public land.


Good for you. If you have a farm pond to fish, follow the rules. If it's C&R, that's what it is. If the owner doesn't mind you keeping a few, ask if they'd like some, and offer to clean them! Same with morels.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

wade said:


> @rick do you have any caves on your place


Yes but the openings aren’t large enough for a body to enter.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rick said:


> Yes but the openings aren’t large enough for a body to enter.


i loved slipping into smaller cave openings when i was a 90 lb kid


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

20 years ago one of our most consistent producing spots for the small yellows and greys was at the opening of one of the caves. The opening was a large rock overhang @ 50 ft long and we would find shrooms across the entire length of the opening! Haven’t found one there for the past 3-4 seasons.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank You to @shroomsearcher
and Yall Others whom have found a simple and Polite and still Straight forward way of addressing and Posting about this..
hey Man, Morels and other Fungi are such an Important part of us..
as for me when im out there im gathering information the whole time before During and After.. and when im not in the woods driving, Home or even sleeping im thinking and feeling that information..
so yes can .. can you understand my Head & Heart and the EQUATION Needs and aims towards accuracy
simple as a recipe..
Especially if we are only just beginning to know a new member..
if We already Know you i will trust you if you sends some pictures of finds without a receipt EVERYTIME not a worry..
or write in the dirt with a stick..
But Refuse to prove it..that ain't Cool..
if anyone thinks they are being Cute or funny by turning it into a Headgame
let me make clear i do Not Appreciate it.
and i sure ain't gonna be like'n on you
Don't be a Trouble Maker
its Better to be Friends


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

"Oh it's Christmas, all over, again"
Am i the only one that sings stupid stuff in the woods?

getting closer!


----------



## missd (Mar 6, 2020)

wade said:


> View attachment 24018
> View attachment 24024
> View attachment 24026
> Chewy found ... 8 Morels that we know of last season in 2019...
> ...


Hi! Is Chewy a " morel dog "? How would you " train" for that? I don't know any morel hunters nearby, but have 7 dogs. Their eyes are Much better than mine, their smellers,too! They could be Really helpful if I could enlist them to help me hunt!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 25150
> 
> "Oh it's Christmas, all over, again"
> Am i the only one that sings stupid stuff in the woods?
> ...


Beautiful picture


----------



## missd (Mar 6, 2020)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 25150
> 
> "Oh it's Christmas, all over, again"
> Am i the only one that sings stupid stuff in the woods?
> ...


Hi. I'm new, but Yeah, I sing in the woods, too- I'm in Central Alabama, though. If you hear voices singing, I'm the one who is off-key! Excited about morel "season" in AL.- although from those with experience, I guess the term "season" for my area is a stretch. My late father in law grew up on a farm in Poseyville, Indiana. He talked about morel hunting as a child- collecting and eating by the thousands !!! Ever since, I've kept a lookout. I'm 69 now, and Once about 6 years ago, I found 5 in one front yard of an old abandoned farmhouse- Totally unexpected- But they Did give me my first taste! I'd love to find more.
Keep on singing in the woods and good hunting!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

missd said:


> Hi. I'm new, but Yeah, I sing in the woods, too- I'm in Central Alabama, though. If you hear voices singing, I'm the one who is off-key! Excited about morel "season" in AL.- although from those with experience, I guess the term "season" for my area is a stretch. My late father in law grew up on a farm in Poseyville, Indiana. He talked about morel hunting as a child- collecting and eating by the thousands !!! Ever since, I've kept a lookout. I'm 69 now, and Once about 6 years ago, I found 5 in one front yard of an old abandoned farmhouse- Totally unexpected- But they Did give me my first taste! I'd love to find more.
> Keep on singing in the woods and good hunting!


Looks like it’s about to get started in your area get out there and look can’t find them sitting on the couch lol


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 25150
> 
> "Oh it's Christmas, all over, again"
> Am i the only one that sings stupid stuff in the woods?
> ...


Feeling Good


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

As we are in the final stretch before we start finding in Indiana..
i want to Start and Add a topic to Our Thread.. just for some additional fun along Our Wait...
i hope some of Yall can Join in and add to it with me.. Thank You
I'm Calling it...
** FUN WITH STEALTH HUNTING **








i love finding the right colors and materials to Match and blend in with Woods and time of year it is..
Watch Robinbluebird and Myself Having Fun, Finding and trying to Blend in and Disappear into the Woods


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Shag, or Scaly Bark Hickory Tree







standing by a tree and in the shade or shadows is part of the technique..
Never stand in the open and with the Sun Shining on You...
if your standing in the sun..it lights you up and you are more Easily seen..


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

That's one of my turkey tactics for sure. I always camo up when in the woods as well. Except deer rifle season of course.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

wade said:


> i loved slipping into smaller cave openings when i was a 90 lb kid[/QU





wade said:


> @rick do you have any caves on your place


I wanna go check out the caves. It's snowing here in southern Michigan today Wade. I'm trying to get myself warmed up enough to go dump sap bags. Going to boil tonight. Wish you and Robin could be here for the boil and dinner. Probably going to fire up the grill even though the weather sucks.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

celticcurl said:


> I wanna go check out the caves. It's snowing here in southern Michigan today Wade. I'm trying to get myself warmed up enough to go dump sap bags. Going to boil tonight. Wish you and Robin could be here for the boil and dinner. Probably going to fire up the grill even though the weather sucks.


 that would be Nice.. I'll try to talk her into driving up


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Not wanting to be seen by a passing car
Robinbluebird hides in the shadow of a Tree as she looks as far as she can in every direction Hunting for Morels on ..
*Big Little Greensnake Hill* a Micro Climate
Then She Will Move to another tree ..
then another..and so on..
Stealth Hunting ...


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

wade said:


> As we are in the final stretch before we start finding in Indiana..
> i want to Start and Add a topic to Our Thread.. just for some additional fun along Our Wait...
> i hope some of Yall can Join in and add to it with me.. Thank You
> I'm Calling it...
> ...


Yup, dang it all in the last few years we’ve had to start carrying camo head nets & mesh! Those mellenials got trail cams everywhere! Really annoying if you’ve maybe/possibly wandered into that gray area of public/private land.
We also like camo cause its easier to sneak up on the morels.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@Old Elm ... That is Exactly what im talkin about, Man
Here Robinbluebird ..
is So so Peaceful and Blending in with the Surroundings ..
She Makes Slipping up on this ..
Mature Morel look.. so... Easy


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 25150
> 
> "Oh it's Christmas, all over, again"
> Am i the only one that sings stupid stuff in the woods?
> ...


I love pics like that! 



wade said:


> Not wanting to be seen by a passing car
> Robinbluebird hides in the shadow of a Tree as she looks as far as she can in every direction Hunting for Morels on ..
> *Big Little Greensnake Hill* a Micro Climate
> Then She Will Move to another tree ..
> ...


Camouflaged just like that green snake climbing up that plant!


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

br5 said:


> Have you tried mammoth cave before?Ranger told me to hunt cedars. I thought he was giving me a line until last years Oklahoma thread. I'm a believer now!


Cedars are the way to go! Morel's don't like white pine, tho


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Robinbluebird said:


> Cedars are the way to go! Morel's don't like white pine, tho


You come up here in June and I'll change your mind about the white pine.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Where I’m at I found a spot last year all pines idk type but did ok funny thing was there where like three stages of morels there these all picked same day same land bigger ones where along the grass out side the canopy small ones all under
There was a crap load of the small ones me and my dad split them so this is a little less then half I think there are a certain species that don’t get big but idk


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Also this makes me break my phone


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

celticcurl said:


> I wanna go check out the caves. It's snowing here in southern Michigan today Wade. I'm trying to get myself warmed up enough to go dump sap bags. Going to boil tonight. Wish you and Robin could be here for the boil and dinner. Probably going to fire up the grill even though the weather sucks.


Make your own mayple syrup huh, that's cool. I know it's time consuming but roughly how long does that take to do?


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> Not wanting to be seen by a passing car
> Robinbluebird hides in the shadow of a Tree as she looks as far as she can in every direction Hunting for Morels on ..
> *Big Little Greensnake Hill* a Micro Climate
> Then She Will Move to another tree ..
> ...


What kind of snake is that? Never seen a green snake in Indiana


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Good Morning Guys


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Yellow


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> Good Morning Guys


Where alive


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Can you only follow four people?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> Can you only follow four people?


I tried only let me do 3


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 25186
> Also this makes me break my phone


Never seen that before. I would ask what you typed, but you'd break your phone.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Now here is an interesting acurance 10 years ago on "Turtle toe Hill" when these dogwoods began to Die....
We would find Big Yellow Morels ..
but not now, they stoped producing Three years ago..
Seems that once they get to this point that they are Done....








Her Camouflage jacket and pants are Comfortable.., the Colors and pattern are good..but not the best..
need more Brown and a Realtree Pattern for this time of year


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

wade said:


> Now here is an interesting acurance 10 years ago on "Turtle toe Hill" when these dogwoods began to Die....
> We would find Big Yellow Morels ..
> but not now, they stoped producing Three years ago..
> Seems that once they get to this point that they are Done....
> ...


Been my experience generally speaking that once the pheasant back appear on the old elm’s that tree is way past producing morels.
Typically for me, I give the fruiting mycelium about a three year life span on any injured or dead tree. Just my observations.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 25150
> 
> "Oh it's Christmas, all over, again"
> Am i the only one that sings stupid stuff in the woods?
> ...


I cant sing but I do talk to the Morels.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

One of my favorite things is to put on some headphones and wonder around the woods alone some times I catch myself singing along then I freak myself out because I’m in the middle of nowhere and I’m singing and the Noam’s can hear me


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

wade said:


> @engalwood ...interesting pictures..
> im assuming those are ?? Marion co.


No, they were in Btown


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

The Hill of MMF Morgan Monroe Forest 
look so awesome today..with that Sun Shining across... My my how we a Love and Love and Love Our Morel Season


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Robinbluebird said:


> Cedars are the way to go! Morel's don't like white pine, tho


I don't know if we have white pine where I hunt, but I have never found a morel anywhere near a pine tree. I find other shrooms like amanitas and nondescript boletes.


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

One of my main honey holes is nothing but pine trees and immature black cherry 4-6” diameter scrub brush area. The morels are everywhere but mostly of the tulip variety never getting more than 2-5” tall. Can go and pull hundreds of them every year though like clockwork....Don’t overlook pines. Idc what type they are. Notice the ground litter it’s pine needles not leaves. Otherwise just sandy soil and pine needles


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

If you see scarlet cups there are morels to be had. Talk about stealth in the woods look at the one picture it’s not a morel in it but something else we will see if people see it. Blends in like crazy. This last picture is stealth at its finest I was running a trap line and walked right up on this NICE buck missing half his rack sleeping. Look how tall the one antler is I looked forever and couldn’t find it.


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

The picture doesn’t do it justice. It had mass and was tall rack from his head to that branch. Big head he had I was 10’ away he heard second camera picture click stood up stomped and bolted opposite direction.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

gutterman said:


> The picture doesn’t do it justice. It had mass and was tall rack from his head to that branch. Big head he had I was 10’ away he heard second camera picture click stood up stomped and bolted opposite direction.


Nice


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

engalwood said:


> No, they were in Btown


Oh Oooo..k. my memory started slipping back 17 years ago.. and hasn't gotten any better...
Well @engalwood i thought you would be on to correct my guesses. 
so Thank You..
still its even more odd.. to me How you can find in Bloomington..and im only 10 miles away and stoll waiting 10 days later for my spots to begin..


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Timing having been similar in Recent years, @engalwood your receipt shows we Could be Finding...
in the First Week of April again.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I was "up here" in the yard trimming trees in just a sweatshirt and my brother told me he had seen a Robin today. Getting closer.......Giddy up


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

68 degrees here today seen some robins also


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Skunk cabbage just coming up. Always reminds me of pods from original invasion of the body snatchers. Also checked large mayapple spot today, no signs of them sprouting yet.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Here is another look at me trying to break up the outlines of Our Human silhouette
and match my colors and lines to a Hickory tree















Our Human silhouette is so Easily recognizable... 
but the Colors of Robinbluebird's Choice of Camouflage is perfect here...


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

br5 said:


> View attachment 25244
> Skunk cabbage just coming up. Always reminds me of pods from original invasion of the body snatchers. Also checked large mayapple spot today, no signs of them sprouting yet.


Dang br5, that's a good early indicator in my book, you thinking an earlier than average flush coming this year?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Then she steps just 30 feet over and blends in perfectly.... in only 5 more steps she would completely disappear


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I saw you guys discussing cedars and morels. I had never thought of the two going together here in N.Mo. but in Ok. and parts of Kan. in real wet years like last year they go crazy in some spots. I do believe it has to do with the limestone/dolomite like they have in the Flint Hills and Cross Timbers regions. They do not seem to do it every year in abundance so far as I know. A place that produced close to #100 back in 2013 has had almost none since, but it gets checked every year just in case. So that limestone like around the Mammoth Cave area would make sense to maybe have morels on the cedar. It can be very hit and miss as I found out last year when I made a road trip south due to all the posts. Maybe only involve a few counties where the rain was right. If the cedar is real thick they will come later than the other places due to lack of sunlight to warm the ground. I never have had as much luck in other states like Mo. and Iowa on cedar, but maybe that is just because there are more cedar in Ok. and Kan. But I rarely walk by a patch of cedar in season anywhere anymore without at least giving it a glance just in case. So add that tree to your toolkit it might pay off. Enjoy reading your posts om in Ind., seems my neck of the midwest is not awake yet. We are real dry, but I see rain in the forecast.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Very early young immature blacks but we have Tennessee and Kentucky on the map!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jslwalls said:


> Very early young immature blacks but we have Tennessee and Kentucky on the map!


i seen that.. @jslwalls .. its gonna be interesting over the next three weeks..
it Usually comes up and all around me here in Monroe county Indiana lika big Horseshoe..Kentucky and southern Indiana near the Ohio River..Illinois border up along and near the wabash River .
and up through and along Our Ohio Border Progression beginning in Patches of Micro Climates..then day by day and week by week filling in across the whole state... Now that's the Usual for Us...
its gonna be so Cool to see How it goes
We are all about to find out.!
They will be Popping !!
Picture is May 1st 2018 Monroe county Indiana


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

This Picture is May 12th 2019 Monroe county Indiana








Thats a 38 day Progression and Popping just in Monroe county Indiana..
from @engalwood first find April 4th 2017
till this picture of mine on May 12th 2019


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Then this picture May 13th 2019
you can see they are about done now.
but i would have kept finding for another week even some fresh late season new pops on the Northern side of hills near bottom of northern slopes..and other cooler north side Micro Climates..







but this week is the tail end of um..as this tail end is Quickly swinging back and forth across the state headed Northward
Also; folks have already been finding Huge amounts in Wisconsin and Michigan by now


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

gutterman said:


> View attachment 25214
> View attachment 25216
> View attachment 25218
> View attachment 25220
> ...


@gutterman Your Deer Sleeping Photo..
and the Example of a Bucks choice of Color blending and lines in which to catch a little sleep... is Awesome and..
an Award Winning Photo
Thank You


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

guff76 said:


> Make your own mayple syrup huh, that's cool. I know it's time consuming but roughly how long does that take to do?


The entire process can take a month or two or 3 depending on the weather conditions. Last time we tapped was in 2018 and it was an epic year, the sap ran for nearly 2 months after we tapped. This year we tapped too late and it's warming up so I'm going to say it will be almost 2 weeks. I see a little bit of sap in some of the big tree's bags but the smaller tree's bags are being blown by the wind so there isn't anything in them. I'd say the smaller diameter trees are done producing sap for the year.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

wade said:


> @gutterman Your Deer Sleeping Photo..
> and the Example of a Bucks choice of Color blending and lines in which to catch a little sleep... is Awesome and..
> an Award Winning Photo
> Thank You
> View attachment 25272


I walked up on a sleeping buck while hunting black trumpets last fall. I was so surprised to see him I said "hello buddy" out loud and woke him up and he ran away. I should have just let him sleep.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> Been my experience generally speaking that once the pheasant back appear on the old elm’s that tree is way past producing morels.
> Typically for me, I give the fruiting mycelium about a three year life span on any injured or dead tree. Just my observations.


 I've had a big black cherry that produced blacks for 6 or 7 years and apple trees will sometimes go for 5 years but the elms only go 2 or 3 years and sometimes only one year! I found 16 lbs of big yellows on a huge elm and the next year was nothing!


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Good to see the Indiana thread up and running again! Back to watch as always and share some info on finds! 

Some of last year's finds


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

So, like many, I spent the nice weather this past weekend getting some yard work out of the way. As i raked leaves at the edge of the woods, out of the corner of my eye, I turn excited to find a small gray morel, nope, just my brain messing with me, darn walnut shells.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Get ready Hoosiers because they’re coming your way. Found 6 blacks today in hills near the Ohio River in KY. They were in a poplar/pine mix with poplar being the primary host trees.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> The entire process can take a month or two or 3 depending on the weather conditions. Last time we tapped was in 2018 and it was an epic year, the sap ran for nearly 2 months after we tapped. This year we tapped too late and it's warming up so I'm going to say it will be almost 2 weeks. I see a little bit of sap in some of the big tree's bags but the smaller tree's bags are being blown by the wind so there isn't anything in them. I'd say the smaller diameter trees are done producing sap for the year.


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

wade said:


> Oh Oooo..k. my memory started slipping back 17 years ago.. and hasn't gotten any better...
> Well @engalwood i thought you would be on to correct my guesses.
> so Thank You..
> still its even more odd.. to me How you can find in Bloomington..and im only 10 miles away and stoll waiting 10 days later for my spots to begin..


Was more in the”city area” and not in the forest


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

engalwood said:


> Was more in the”city area” and not in the forest


The wooded areas in close proximity to the city will warm
up quicker than the rural areas. I typically find my 1st black morel of the season in the Louisville metro area. It’s almost always earlier than my 1st find on my farm that is 80 miles south of Louisville.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

engalwood said:


> Was more in the”city area” and not in the forest


yep..and You Probably notice all the daffodils always blooming out in Bloomington bout this similar time
in town


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Yum yum


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

rick said:


> The wooded areas in close proximity to the city will warm
> up quicker than the rural areas. I typically find my 1st black morel of the season in the Louisville metro area. It’s almost always earlier than my 1st find on my farm that is 80 miles south of Louisville.


I live in town, and while I watch the progress of the forsythia, apple, lilac, dogwood and such, I always remember that stuff growing in suburban yards will always be ahead of wild stuff growing out in the woods.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 25296


Looks almost identical to my set up. I think we just finished up tonight. Still have bags on the trees but I don't think we will get much.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 25296


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

I don't have many maples where I'm at. I tap black walnut trees. It's not nearly as efficient as maple but it is delicious. It's a loonngg boil but well worth it.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Man look at these temps and rain


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

rick said:


> View attachment 25294
> Get ready Hoosiers because they’re coming your way. Found 6 blacks today in hills near the Ohio River in KY. They were in a poplar/pine mix with poplar being the primary host trees.
> View attachment 25292










With all the info coming in, looking at mileage, taking in consideration they will have to swim the river, morels should arrive March 26th in southern indiana.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

jashroomer said:


> View attachment 25338
> With all the info coming in, looking at mileage, taking in consideration they will have to swim the river, morels should arrive March 26th in southern indiana.


I see what your calculations and it all checks out!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> Looks almost identical to my set up. I think we just finished up tonight. Still have bags on the trees but I don't think we will get much.


Yup, our sap pretty much done running, pulled the bags yesterday. Still cooking though, got about 20 gallons of sap to go. Started with 220, so getting close to done.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jashroomer said:


> So, like many, I spent the nice weather this past weekend getting some yard work out of the way. As i raked leaves at the edge of the woods, out of the corner of my eye, I turn excited to find a small gray morel, nope, just my brain messing with me, darn walnut shells.


Your post gave me a chuckle' I cant count how many times Ive had that feeling of excitement when it ends up being something that was not a morel.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 25314
> View attachment 25316
> View attachment 25318
> View attachment 25320
> View attachment 25322


WOW, looks great.


----------



## Jiffy (Mar 29, 2018)

wade said:


> Man look at these temps and rain
> View attachment 25332


I like to stay positive, but Indiana likes to throw curveballs weather wise.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Went back to check the growth of the 6 I found yesterday and they had grown by @ 50% in 24 hours, but left them to grow for a couple of more days. Surprised to not find any more new ones in those 2 patches. I did find 1 new 2” black in another spot that always produces early. It wasn’t there yesterday.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rick said:


> Went back to check the growth of the 6 I found yesterday and they had grown by @ 50% in 24 hours, but left them to grow for a couple of more days. Surprised to not find any more new ones in those 2 patches. I did find 1 new 2” black in another spot that always produces early. It wasn’t there yesterday.
> View attachment 25340


that is Awesome..Thanks for the Report @rick


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

rick said:


> Went back to check the growth of the 6 I found yesterday and they had grown by @ 50% in 24 hours, but left them to grow for a couple of more days. Surprised to not find any more new ones in those 2 patches. I did find 1 new 2” black in another spot that always produces early. It wasn’t there yesterday.
> View attachment 25340


A very beautiful specimen, love coloring and pore density.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Countdown;.....
Only 38 days, till April 17th
on April 17th..we will be Surrounded.
Here in Monroe County Indiana and...
Every County, Across the Entire State of Indiana will be finding Morels Morels Morels and ... Mo Morels...
and like a 15 yr old kid that has Nothing else to do, Our Hearts will get away from it all..
and Away into the Woods All day We Will Go Go Go !!







Picture of Me, Mom and Dad,
back in April 14th 1965.. my Birthday
55 years ago, i was 2 yrs old, it was my first season Morel Hunting. i still Remember my Dad Carrying Me in the woods with Him..
Mom would Come sometimes..
and i Remember Us coming Home immediately stripping off the clothes checking for ticks and taking a bath.
the little house we lived in along ..
old st rd 37 south is still there..well Maintained.. as was back then..
but we didn't have an inside toilet..
we had a real nice little out house
it was still the way of most Rual Homes back Then...
i remember in the Coldest Winter times..
i would use a bucket or trash can..
then carry it out later...
im so Proud to'v been taught how to walk out there and use the out house all by myself..
i still Hunt all those same woods. it is the Most Wonderful thing in my Life to be out there, Enjoying and Loving the Hunt and Remembering childhood Hunting with Dad.
Last year 2019, Some of Yall got to see..
and now know how Beautiful it is out there.
i had always kept my Hunting and Spots Private.. until last year..
and i had No idea how Happy it was about
to make me,
until i got yall out there, Sharing My Old Lifetime spots with You.
I'm still feeling that Happiness
Thank You








im Gonna take us Even Deeper this Year..
So Get Your Stealth on Yall..
Our 2020 season is Here..
I'm intending to make the Very Most of it !!
Be Ready Everday !!


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Illinois Indiana and Missouri Tennessee all reported finds now. How close are you to this place @wade ?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Just a deferent view


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Amazing @Tool fan and Everyone
what a Wonderful time of Our Life


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> Countdown;.....
> Only 38 days, till April 17th
> on April 17th..we will be Surrounded.
> Here in Monroe County Indiana and...
> ...


Thank you for taking me (us) to the spots that are so dear to your heart last year. It showed me how much the people on the board mean to you.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> Countdown;.....
> Only 38 days, till April 17th
> on April 17th..we will be Surrounded.
> Here in Monroe County Indiana and...
> ...


If I had the capabilities I would photo shop some cammo on that cute little kid in the picture.


----------



## skydog32 (Mar 24, 2013)

Took my thermometer into my early spot here in south west Indiana to check soil temps and came out with a little snack!







It'll make a good side for supper tonight. Was figuring on another week, but my honey hole never disappoints. Good luck this year fellow hunters and stay safe!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Dang br5, that's a good early indicator in my book, you thinking an earlier than average flush coming this year?


Looking at temps, my prediction is maybe a week earlier. We're supposed to drop into high 20s at night this weekend. So winter still has us for now. I've never tracked skunk cabbage against go date so I don't know timing based on it.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

wade said:


> Then she steps just 30 feet over and blends in perfectly.... in only 5 more steps she would completely disappear
> View attachment 25254


That's cool.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

kb said:


> I saw you guys discussing cedars and morels. I had never thought of the two going together here in N.Mo. but in Ok. and parts of Kan. in real wet years like last year they go crazy in some spots. I do believe it has to do with the limestone/dolomite like they have in the Flint Hills and Cross Timbers regions. They do not seem to do it every year in abundance so far as I know. A place that produced close to #100 back in 2013 has had almost none since, but it gets checked every year just in case. So that limestone like around the Mammoth Cave area would make sense to maybe have morels on the cedar. It can be very hit and miss as I found out last year when I made a road trip south due to all the posts. Maybe only involve a few counties where the rain was right. If the cedar is real thick they will come later than the other places due to lack of sunlight to warm the ground. I never have had as much luck in other states like Mo. and Iowa on cedar, but maybe that is just because there are more cedar in Ok. and Kan. But I rarely walk by a patch of cedar in season anywhere anymore without at least giving it a glance just in case. So add that tree to your toolkit it might pay off. Enjoy reading your posts om in Ind., seems my neck of the midwest is not awake yet. We are real dry, but I see rain in the forecast.


Great feedback kb, as the season gets closer the post activity can prompt us to go to extremes. I know, I drove 500 miles one way before to find notta.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Toastyjakes said:


> Good to see the Indiana thread up and running again! Back to watch as always and share some info on finds!
> 
> Some of last year's finds
> View attachment 25282
> ...


notts. Good year for all last year it was.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone seeing Corona in your area. I can't post what I want to say is happening in Kokomo, it keeps kicking me out.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

br5 said:


> Anyone seeing Corona in your area. I can't post what I want to say is happening in Kokomo, it keeps kicking me out.


Not far from me. Cynthiana KY had a case or 2.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

another nice forecast, Man its time to get out there.. look'n around... Enjoying !!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Daffodil's are first preseason indicator I track. Based on last four years when they're blooming in rural areas we have about 15-18 days before major flush. People will be finding first grays sooner than that though. This excludes micro-climates and flowers next to your house. It looks like they'll start blooming around Kokomo during the week of the 23rd. This has us trending for an earlier season then normal. I have a huge woods 20 yards from my house so that makes for an easy walk in the woods to check things out. Really excited to put my trail cam up on first early ones.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

May apples sprouting, a couple of 70 degree days and two week from now may apples will be up. Keep in mind in Indiana the ground never froze deep. I took pictures last year when they were up slightly more than this and when they popped. Stay tuned for timing.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

br5 said:


> Daffodil's are first preseason indicator I track. Based on last four years when they're blooming in rural areas we have about 15-18 days before major flush. People will be finding first grays sooner than that though. This excludes micro-climates and flowers next to your house. It looks like they'll start blooming around Kokomo during the week of the 23rd. This has us trending for an earlier season then normal. I have a huge woods 20 yards from my house so that makes for an easy walk in the woods to check things out. Really excited to put my trail cam up on first early ones.


@br5 Thank you for your detailed data base.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

br5 said:


> Anyone seeing Corona in your area. I can't post what I want to say is happening in Kokomo, it keeps kicking me out.


5 cases within 25 miles.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

br5 said:


> Anyone seeing Corona in your area. I can't post what I want to say is happening in Kokomo, it keeps kicking me out.


My whole crew was just notified that we are not allowed back to work for two weeks. We have been exposed as there are two confirmed cases in my crew of 22. Work is actually paying us which is unheard of. Speaking with the two sick, who are both in there thirty’s, they say it’s not that bad. However, I will not be going to my visit my dad because he has esophaguses cancer and is getting chemo and radiation. His immune system is very weak. What seems like a bad cold or mild flu to those two will kill him.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Two paid weeks off just came a month early unfortunately!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jslwalls said:


> My whole crew was just notified that we are not allowed back to work for two weeks. We have been exposed as there are two confirmed cases in my crew of 22. Work is actually paying us which is unheard of. Speaking with the two sick, who are both in there thirty’s, they say it’s not that bad. However, I will not be going to my visit my dad because he has esophaguses cancer and is getting chemo and radiation. His immune system is very weak. What seems like a bad cold or mild flu to those two will kill him.


Take care buddy.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

mmh said:


> 5 cases within 25 miles.


Yea, I landed in Jamaica Wednesday 1 case, then, 9 today, been shaking hands with everyone, hoping to quarantine here for a while


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> Yea, I landed in Jamaica Wednesday 1 case, then, 9 today, been shaking hands with everyone, hoping to quarantine here for a while


Great Plan Man.. @jashroomer and if you Die there..
i will write a song about You Being so Happy, a great big Smile, and shake'n Everyones hand, and How Everyone Really took a liking to Ya, 
The Extra Friendly American...
the Whole Island came to his Funeral Just to see him Smile one more time..
they even propped up the casket..and stretched his hand out to shake...


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

You guys have a cool board. Never thought about the daffodils before. Mine just bloomed this week in NW.Mo. But then it did snow last night also. Timber here is not waking up yet, but as someone on your board noted the ground barely froze last winter except for a few weeks, and even the north slopes have been thawed out for a while now. My areas record lows for this week in March are all below zero still, with record highs almost 80. No wonder morels are hard to predict. Hope everyone avoids the virus. Maybe we will learn something from all this and stop relying on China and other countries to make the stuff we need. The media does not help, they had a guy who wrote a Zombie Apocalypse book on as an expert on one station to give advice. Wish we had a channel on the tube as dedicated to pumping up morel fever so the lines for toilet paper would disappear. Some people must have a room full of it. I know a little off topic, sorry!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> My whole crew was just notified that we are not allowed back to work for two weeks. We have been exposed as there are two confirmed cases in my crew of 22. Work is actually paying us which is unheard of. Speaking with the two sick, who are both in there thirty’s, they say it’s not that bad. However, I will not be going to my visit my dad because he has esophaguses cancer and is getting chemo and radiation. His immune system is very weak. What seems like a bad cold or mild flu to those two will kill him.


Js what do you do? They cancelled 24 of 27 surgeries at local hospital on Monday. ER Dr. and 5 others exposed. Sanitizing hospital to prepare for CV.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> Two paid weeks off just came a month early unfortunately!


No kidding, I work in manufacturing and Chrysler has multiple CV cases right now. If things spread much more in Kokomo I could have time off and not be able to leave. Went to Lowes twice today, it was barren of people.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

kb said:


> You guys have a cool board. Never thought about the daffodils before. Mine just bloomed this week in NW.Mo. But then it did snow last night also. Timber here is not waking up yet, but as someone on your board noted the ground barely froze last winter except for a few weeks, and even the north slopes have been thawed out for a while now. My areas record lows for this week in March are all below zero still, with record highs almost 80. No wonder morels are hard to predict. Hope everyone avoids the virus. Maybe we will learn something from all this and stop relying on China and other countries to make the stuff we need. The media does not help, they had a guy who wrote a Zombie Apocalypse book on as an expert on one station to give advice. Wish we had a channel on the tube as dedicated to pumping up morel fever so the lines for toilet paper would disappear. Some people must have a room full of it. I know a little off topic, sorry!


Toilet paper is like gold now. I switched to Indiana auto and rv for first three wipes. Pages are thin and not that abrasive, plus there's a good supply.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Same area last year on April 5th. May apples are three weeks ahead. It is snowing like crazy right now, so who knows. Daffodils were in full bloom on the 5th as well.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Same may apple area on the 11th.







Morels May 5th ot 2019 within 20 feet of mayapple pictures.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

br5 said:


> Js what do you do? They cancelled 24 of 27 surgeries at local hospital on Monday. ER Dr. and 5 others exposed. Sanitizing hospital to prepare for CV.


I work in a steel mill.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

br5 said:


> Js what do you do? They cancelled 24 of 27 surgeries at local hospital on Monday. ER Dr. and 5 others exposed. Sanitizing hospital to prepare for CV.


I have 2 family members working at the local Hosp. as RN's. No definite cases yet.. six have been sent off. Wish both sides of the gov. had quite fighting over the Ukraine and taken care of our business 2 months ago when it came out in China. Dad is 89 and just had a stent and needs a valve, spent 5 hours in ER the other day trying to get a nose bleed to stop from all the blood thinners, this is not what he needs. I worry about infecting him every time I see him now. Just retired and I was hoping to have a morel season full time for the first time in over 40 years. A lot of good folks working their hardest in medical doing their best, God Bless Them. Morel hunting for me will be a great stress relief. I love the pictures, can't wait for my first ones. It's as big a thrill now as it was as a kid.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

br5 said:


> Toilet paper is like gold now. I switched to Indiana auto and rv for first three wipes. Pages are thin and not that abrasive, plus there's a good supply.


Good idea, I will be back in a bit. going out to pick up a few copies before they are all gone. LOL


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Daffodils on 4/5/19, lilacs on 4/11/19. Main flush was 5/5/19. I also tracked skunk cabbage, and redbuds. My goto to get into woods are lilacs in full bloom and dandelions going to seed.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 25314
> View attachment 25316
> View attachment 25318
> View attachment 25320
> View attachment 25322


That looks really good


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

mmh said:


> Good idea, I will be back in a bit. going out to pick up a few copies before they are all gone. LOL


Used to be able to rely on the old Sears Catalog, sure can't wipe with Amazon.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

br5 said:


> No kidding, I work in manufacturing and Chrysler has multiple CV cases right now. If things spread much more in Kokomo I could have time off and not be able to leave. Went to Lowes twice today, it was barren of people.


If it's people you want to see, go to a grocery store. Idiotic hoarders are out in force!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> That looks really good


Ty


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Gonna sharpen up my Morel Knife today!!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Same people that let their dog like their face after he licks himself are in a panic to buy hand sanitizer.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Gonna sharpen up my Morel Knife today!!
> View attachment 25554


They grow em a lot bigger up north. Plus I'd say you can protect your honey hole.


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

Come on southern Indiana was on the map Tuesday! Those mushrooms would have doubled in size in six days. That means that early blacks are that size now in the middle of the state you guys in the middle need to be hittin it hard now! I would say that south indiana will start to see grays and yellows starting in the coming days I dont think it will take a week now. My guess is we are about a month early. Our season in NW Indiana will end before 5-1 that is my prediction. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

Found 50 pound last year and they ccx were all in the area the size of half a basketball court. My best find since early 90's in switzerland county.


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

All were found d from may 1st to may 5th.


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

East central indiana


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

To many people today think the Gov. has all the answers and should provide everything for them. If you think about it our grandparents and great grand parents would be embarrassed with the hoarding behaviors and panic some people are displaying. Our kids are no longer taught about the hardships in the Great Depression or what people gave up in W.W. 2. My granddad chopped his own wood up into his 80's and my in laws were still canning food 15 years ago. Take your kids to the timber and off the games, teach them to fend for themselves and take care of family. Have them weed a garden and do chores. Teach them to save for a rainy day that always happens. Morel season is a great chance to connect generations, and teach some values that should be passed on. At the same time keep the social distancing we need, keep your space in the timber and don't come pick on my tree! Unless you are on the other side. Ha! Sounds like Ind.. is ahead of Mo season. Keep Pickin and Grinnin


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

One mess


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

All fresh


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

Second trip


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Gonna sharpen up my Morel Knife today!!
> View attachment 25554


@Old Elm I didn't comment on the shoes that I assume were what you wore to your senior prom. LOL
but with the latest post of your "Morel knife" I see you are quite the jokester, I have gotten serious grins from both. Keep it up, I could use it.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

The Provider said:


> Found 50 pound last year and they ccx were all in the area the size of half a basketball court. My best find since early 90's in switzerland county.


If I would have walked into an area that small with so much I would have become so emotional that
I would have set down and came close to tears. I have not experienced anything like that since the mid seventies in northern Michigan when there was still a good amount of elm still around.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

kb said:


> To many people today think the Gov. has all the answers and should provide everything for them. If you think about it our grandparents and great grand parents would be embarrassed with the hoarding behaviors and panic some people are displaying. Our kids are no longer taught about the hardships in the Great Depression or what people gave up in W.W. 2. My granddad chopped his own wood up into his 80's and my in laws were still canning food 15 years ago. Take your kids to the timber and off the games, teach them to fend for themselves and take care of family. Have them weed a garden and do chores. Teach them to save for a rainy day that always happens. Morel season is a great chance to connect generations, and teach some values that should be passed on. At the same time keep the social distancing we need, keep your space in the timber and don't come pick on my tree! Unless you are on the other side. Ha! Sounds like Ind.. is ahead of Mo season. Keep Pickin and Grinnin


Well said


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Provider, nice haul. Great pics. How far south are you in Ind? I am in Mo. just makes me wonder how I would do if I went towards the SE corner. Any type of tree in particular?


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

They were all in an area that had been loggged for giant ash trees about 5 years ago. They were around the stumps. When I first started finding them, I looked up ahead of me and could see them as far as I could see. Made multiple trips because I ran out of room to carry them. It was unbelievable. I probably walked 20 miles on that and other properties and never found another one. But how could I complain?? Lol. Found on the eastern side of the state in henry county


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

They were in clusters that I could pick 4 or 5 at a time.


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

I hope I find them there again this year but not holding my breath.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

if them stumps are 4 or 5 yrs old, the shrooms have already been there a few years. You may get another year or two! Let us know the outcome and good luck!


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

I've checked this location every year for the 10+ years I have been hunting this spot and have never found them there before. And I checked it every year because I always find morels around ash trees. They say you will find them in clogged areas the next year but that has never been the case for me. I think when an area is logged, it changes the canopy where the trees are removed and this affects their growth. Especially if alot of the canopy is removed. It's usually 3 to 4 years after logged that I find them in these areas. And holds true for the 30 years I've hunted them. That's been my experiences anyway.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh.. My my my..What a Beautiful and Enjoyable Spring we've been Having Since December 14th
and it just keeps gettin better Everyday !


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

The Provider said:


> They were all in an area that had been loggged for giant ash trees about 5 years ago. They were around the stumps. When I first started finding them, I looked up ahead of me and could see them as far as I could see. Made multiple trips because I ran out of room to carry them. It was unbelievable. I probably walked 20 miles on that and other properties and never found another one. But how could I complain?? Lol. Found on the eastern side of the state in henry county


Interesting. I have hunted areas of cut timber, but mostly cottonwood, and rarely find much after the 3rd year. They have been cutting a lot of ash here in NW Mo due to the ash borer, many where sick but not really dead. Thanks for the info. I may need to give those areas a better look than I otherwise might have. I have always found them on cottonwood and any elm that have been cut. Have a cousin who had a huge elm removed from his back yard after a wind storm tore it up. He had boxes full grow there for the next 2 years. Sometimes the all knowing Mo. Dep. of Con. sends their minions out to cut timber for reasons beyond my ken, they often do me a favor and improve my picking.


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

No problem KB. And keep an eye on those ash stumps. I probably find 95% of my morels around ash trees here in central Indiana. In Southern Indiana, I have my best finds in the cedars. In 1998 I found a hillside in the cedars that was completely covered from top to bottom. Filled 5 paper grocery bags top the top on that hill side. The best part was right at the top of the hill, the "king" was overlooking his kingdom. It was as tall and as big around as paper towel roll!! I have a picture someplace. If I can find it, I'll post it on here. Good luck out there.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

The Provider said:


> They were all in an area that had been loggged for giant ash trees about 5 years ago. They were around the stumps. When I first started finding them, I looked up ahead of me and could see them as far as I could see. Made multiple trips because I ran out of room to carry them. It was unbelievable. I probably walked 20 miles on that and other properties and never found another one. But how could I complain?? Lol. Found on the eastern side of the state in henry county


I assume the soil was "disturbed" by the logging and have heard that condition will produce Morels.
I have had personal experience where I found Morels in that situation with no other reason for them to be there.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Good morning morning morning 
Wade here...
is anyone headed out Hunting Today?


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

My expected forcast for the next couple weeks.... Getting closer....


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Just wanted to show you Hoosiers how us KY hillbillies are dealing with the Coronavirus. Since I’m isolated from everyone I ain’t sharing my pickings with anyone other than my wife!


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

The Provider said:


> View attachment 25592


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Good morning morning mornin


scoondog said:


> View attachment 25676


Wooo have MERCY !!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

i am so very very very Happy about my Purchasing this little...
1998 Chevrolet 4x4 Tracker 
for Only $400 . i have always wanted one
Runs good Everything works on it Automatic transmission.. and its already all Banged up.. so if i hit a tree in the woods..no Worries !! 
I'll be keeping this One.. and Customizing it for Stealth Mushroom Hunting!!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> I work in a steel mill.


Js, I work in metal (copper) distribution. A copper mill is like tinker toys to a steel mill. We do some steel sheet work in our Indy plant. Cool stuff.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

wade said:


> View attachment 25680
> i am so very very very Happy about my Purchasing this little...
> 1998 Chevrolet 4x4 Tracker
> for Only $400 . i have always wanted one
> ...


Far out! I want one too... keep an eye out for one for me okay?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Stelthshroomer said:


> Come on southern Indiana was on the map Tuesday! Those mushrooms would have doubled in size in six days. That means that early blacks are that size now in the middle of the state you guys in the middle need to be hittin it hard now! I would say that south indiana will start to see grays and yellows starting in the coming days I dont think it will take a week now. My guess is we are about a month early. Our season in NW Indiana will end before 5-1 that is my prediction. Good luck to all!!!


Stelth I think you're spot on. May apples are a solid 3 plus weeks early here in Kokomo.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

We are sl


kb said:


> To many people today think the Gov. has all the answers and should provide everything for them. If you think about it our grandparents and great grand parents would be embarrassed with the hoarding behaviors and panic some people are displaying. Our kids are no longer taught about the hardships in the Great Depression or what people gave up in W.W. 2. My granddad chopped his own wood up into his 80's and my in laws were still canning food 15 years ago. Take your kids to the timber and off the games, teach them to fend for themselves and take care of family. Have them weed a garden and do chores. Teach them to save for a rainy day that always happens. Morel season is a great chance to connect generations, and teach some values that should be passed on. At the same time keep the social distancing we need, keep your space in the timber and don't come pick on my tree! Unless you are on the other side. Ha! Sounds like Ind.. is ahead of Mo season. Keep Pickin and Grinnin


We are slowly losing our ability to be self sufficient. I've made it a point to make sure my kids can use power tools and are handy. My son has mushroom hunted with me in MN the last few years. Best times of my life.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

mmh said:


> If I would have walked into an area that small with so much I would have become so emotional that
> I would have set down and came close to tears. I have not experienced anything like that since the mid seventies in northern Michigan when there was still a good amount of elm still around.


I found about seven lbs. - around 220 mushrooms in one spot in 2009 and I did drop to my knees to take it in. 50 lbs is an unimaginable mother load. These stories are what keep me going to just check one more elm after hunting 8 plus hours.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

kb said:


> Interesting. I have hunted areas of cut timber, but mostly cottonwood, and rarely find much after the 3rd year. They have been cutting a lot of ash here in NW Mo due to the ash borer, many where sick but not really dead. Thanks for the info. I may need to give those areas a better look than I otherwise might have. I have always found them on cottonwood and any elm that have been cut. Have a cousin who had a huge elm removed from his back yard after a wind storm tore it up. He had boxes full grow there for the next 2 years. Sometimes the all knowing Mo. Dep. of Con. sends their minions out to cut timber for reasons beyond my ken, they often do me a favor and improve my picking.










Nice morel around ash trees I cut down in 2018. Picked over 2lbs. around them May 5th 2019.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

celticcurl said:


> Far out! I want one too... keep an eye out for one for me okay?


yep Will do !!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

br5 said:


> View attachment 25692
> Nice morel around ash trees I cut down in 2018. Picked over 2lbs. around them May 5th 2019.


My 11 acre of woods around my house consists of probably 20% dead or dying ash trees. I hunted this property last year for the 1st time and only found 3, all around poplars. Retired now so I will take a lot more time checking out these ash.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

None of us Will Really know until our season comes and goes...
But heres what im Feeling/ seeing
we not so much having an Early Season..
what we are Haveing is a Perfectly Awesome Weather.. and this Perfect Weather is Making the Beginning of our Season enhanced and flourishing.. This will last right on through Our... Normal beginning weeks and ..
this beginning will not End Soon..
we will have a bigger longer flourishing beginning..and move forward thru our Normal weeks.. Hopefully along with this continuing Perfect weather..and Will also have the same Enhanced flourishing Lengthened Mid season and then on into Our final weeks all still producing fresh Morels Every couple of days more..
Untill it is finally Over and Progressing on Northward as always and still Popping along the way it Our usual Timing.
But its Not Coming in Early and gonna be done Earlier than Normal...
Now that all sounds Really good !!
but still..
"We Won't Know If We Don't Go"
Either way ..We are all about to find out
Because here it comes


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

I pos this photo several times but wanted to point out that the morels are actually laying on one of the ash stumps. You can see by the weathering on the stump, it had been cut a while back.


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

I went back through my album and found this photo that shows them growing right next to one of the aged stumps.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

shroomsearcher said:


> Good for you. If you have a farm pond to fish, follow the rules. If it's C&R, that's what it is. If the owner doesn't mind you keeping a few, ask if they'd like some, and offer to clean them! Same with morels.


Excellent advice shroomsearcher! If more people did that there wouldn't be so damn many "No Tresspassing" signs on so much private land. That's a way cool attitude to have!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Oh man, good to be back in morel country. Almost got stuck in Jamaica, Bookit decides to shut down because of corona, and they haven't been paying their bills. We paid Bookit in full 3 months ago, they haven't paid the resort, short story is we couldn't leave until we paid for our trip again, and our transfer didn't show, $200 dollars for a taxi to the airport. Stay away from Bookit.

Can't wait to get out and see what's up in the woods.


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey Provider you will have better luck with mushrooms returning if you cut your shrooms and don't disturb the roots. You will also have a lot less sand in your food when you go to eating them. I was just turned on to a new app its called all ALLTRAILS if you have'nt heard of it, it will tell you all the public walking trails near you. I have found many new places to explore, didn't know there was as many places near me as there was. Definately one of my more usefull apps!


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey BR5 do you usually find blacks around you? I was thinking I might try Walleye fishing and hiking Missasinawa this weekend, not sure waiting to find out if I am working tomorrow.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jashroomer said:


> Oh man, good to be back in morel country. Almost got stuck in Jamaica, Bookit decides to shut down because of corona, and they haven't been paying their bills. We paid Bookit in full 3 months ago, they haven't paid the resort, short story is we couldn't leave until we paid for our trip again, and our transfer didn't show, $200 dollars for a taxi to the airport. Stay away from Bookit.
> 
> Can't wait to get out and see what's up in the woods.


Sorry to hear about your trip. Welcome back, we held up the start of the season for your return.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Stelthshroomer said:


> Hey BR5 do you usually find blacks around you? I was thinking I might try Walleye fishing and hiking Missasinawa this weekend, not sure waiting to find out if I am working tomorrow.


I never have. Seems a little early here. Based on normal signs I'd say were about 3 weeks out. Try a 2" blue rapala at the spill way. It's better to be there before first light. It can get sketchy there so make sure your armed.


----------



## hag7899 (Mar 5, 2015)

wade said:


> View attachment 24018
> View attachment 24024
> View attachment 24026
> Chewy found ... 8 Morels that we know of last season in 2019...
> ...


chewy almost sat on 1 in the 1st photo & 1 in the foreground...lol


----------



## hag7899 (Mar 5, 2015)

with the new shortages I thought I would share this, but in the woods, we don't need this.
ha ha ha!


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

br5 said:


> I never have. Seems a little early here. Based on normal signs I'd say were about 3 weeks out. Try a 2" blue rapala at the spill way. It's better to be there before first light. It can get sketchy there so make sure your armed.


Armed is the only way to roll! My usual plan of attack involves jigs and minnows at the spill way, but I do have a blue rapala so will try next time I am out. I found out that I am working tomorrow so I don't think I will make it. Appreciate the info!


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> Stelth or anyone are you seeing may apples when you are finding blacks or if u can maybe what stage there are in if up


Toolfan sorry for the slow reply to tell you the truth I dont have a recolection of what exactly is happening when its black time. I am always in the woods and the best I can recall is that its just starting to get a little green on the ground. You think if your morel hunting looking around that its early and it is but they do show up. I do notice that there are more oaks in the woods where I find blacks, many times pushing up through the oak leaves. It is a little different than where I find yellows and grays. I hope that helps a little.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

The Provider said:


> No problem KB. And keep an eye on those ash stumps. I probably find 95% of my morels around ash trees here in central Indiana. In Southern Indiana, I have my best finds in the cedars. In 1998 I found a hillside in the cedars that was completely covered from top to bottom. Filled 5 paper grocery bags top the top on that hill side. The best part was right at the top of the hill, the "king" was overlooking his kingdom. It was as tall and as big around as paper towel roll!! I have a picture someplace. If I can find it, I'll post it on here. Good luck out there.


Well now I have morels being picked on cedar in Indiana also. Funny, up until 2013 I had never picked a morel on cedar, then had a pick in S. Kansas like yours. A pure cedar thicket filled with morels. Spent two days picking them. Last year was a big blow up in Okl. Which is why I always figure I can learn something more. In the 70' s is was all elm and cottonwood. As time went on I added river maples. Then came sycamores and last year the river birch in parts of Mo. were stupid with morels. Sometimes young willow groves. Maybe it will be something else this year. Maybe corn fields?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

oh yes ! .. i know some spots that i need to hunt tomorrow . and i really believe i will find some..
if you read my Guess/ Feel for our season. that i posted a page ago..
i think our Beginning middle and finish up of ... will..
all be in normal time frames...but each will be flourishing be cause of this Perfect weather patern..
remember we had this same weather patern last year... and we found in places we had never found and places we hadn't found in years and our regular spots all did Really good..
this perfect weather 2 years in a row
is making a flourishing Bump to our Morels..
which creates the illusion of an early season
but we really won't know untill.it all comes and goes..
But this is what i think and Hope we are Seeing..
So to All i say . Have No Worries.
Buy yourself a FroggTogg Camouflage rain suit from Walmart or Dicks. buy it a size to big for comfort..
and some Tingly rubber pull over boots.
Because its gonna be Raining a lot
And Be Ready to Find Bunches of Morels


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Stelthshroomer said:


> Armed is the only way to roll! My usual plan of attack involves jigs and minnows at the spill way, but I do have a blue rapala so will try next time I am out. I found out that I am working tomorrow so I don't think I will make it. Appreciate the info!


62 degrees here right now, trees really started budding. It's getting closer to go time.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

wade said:


> oh yes ! .. i know some spots that i need to hunt tomorrow . and i really believe i will find some..
> if you read my Guess/ Feel for our season. that i posted a page ago..
> i think our Beginning middle and finish up of ... will..
> all be in normal time frames...but each will be flourishing be cause of this Perfect weather patern..
> ...


Hope you're right, cool temps and tons of rain. Sure is shaping up that way right now.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

hag7899 said:


> with the new shortages I thought I would share this, but in the woods, we don't need this.
> ha ha ha!
> View attachment 25700


Good stuff. Can't believe they're giving away that ring!


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Getting ever so antsy, walked smidge today and could just smell the fungus lol


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

and to Anyone and Everyone ..

You Should Already Know Better ..

** So Don't Even Try to Stop Me **

Get Your Stealth On Yall !!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

We just arrived Home. .. From Cincinnati..
i should be up and awake through most of the night tonight Midnight to 6am
So.. anyone wants to Hitme up
Come ahead with it...


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Stelthshroomer said:


> Toolfan sorry for the slow reply to tell you the truth I dont have a recolection of what exactly is happening when its black time. I am always in the woods and the best I can recall is that its just starting to get a little green on the ground. You think if your morel hunting looking around that its early and it is but they do show up. I do notice that there are more oaks in the woods where I find blacks, many times pushing up through the oak leaves. It is a little different than where I find yellows and grays. I hope that helps a little.


Ty just never found any so just trying to improve my odds


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

The Provider said:


> View attachment 25698


 this is a great pic! however, up around Michiana, I find blacks growing just like this on the ash stumps.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

br5 said:


> I never have. Seems a little early here. Based on normal signs I'd say were about 3 weeks out. Try a 2" blue rapala at the spill way. It's better to be there before first light. It can get sketchy there so make sure your armed.


Lol yea have definitely seen some sketchy characters their. 
When the walleyes are hitting you have to be there early so can get to the better areas. Jigs are always good their, chartreuse, white etc..


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Just saying


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

has anyone watched this Movie..
i finally watched it a couple weeks ago. 
Now for the last 5 days its been Echoed in my Head to watch it again..
So Robinbluebird and Me are having Popcorn and watching it together tonight


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Does anyone already have Exact plans for
What You intend to do with your First Morels you find this year..


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> Does anyone already have Exact plans for
> What You intend to do with your First Morels you find this year..


Strip naked and dance around them chanting nonsensical gibberish. 
Shroom on my friends


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

up to date take it for what its worth


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

mmh said:


> Strip naked and dance around them chanting nonsensical gibberish.
> Shroom on my friends


Yes its Kinda Lovely Like That....
FUNNY @mmh


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 25794
> up to date take it for what its worth


Heading out way. Thanks for progression map.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

wade said:


> Does anyone already have Exact plans for
> What You intend to do with your First Morels you find this year..


Are ya talk'in 1 or 2 or
100 or 200?

I could'a add'd another 0 . . . but . . .
then I'd know I'd died and went to Heaven!!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> Does anyone already have Exact plans for
> What You intend to do with your First Morels you find this year..


Fresh fish and shrooms


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 25806
> View attachment 25808
> 
> Fresh fish and shrooms


Thats Gonna be Good


----------



## scottyg11 (Apr 23, 2016)

Great to hear from everyone. So excited to get out there in the woods. Good
Luck to all and stay safe


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

Its getting close!!!!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Amfb1234 said:


> Its getting close!!!!
> View attachment 25814


oh.. Shit !!...
That Weather looks perfect


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Man just looked on morels of indiana of FB People are finding some good ones already as far north as Bedford.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

wade said:


> View attachment 25680
> i am so very very very Happy about my Purchasing this little...
> 1998 Chevrolet 4x4 Tracker
> for Only $400 . i have always wanted one
> ...


It would be a real stealth-mobile with a camo paint job Wade! Good score!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Hey you guys, on a different note, March 26th is being considered "Fantastic Fungi Day". It's a film by Paul Stamets and Louis Schwartzberg and they are downloading it so everyone can see it for free.(but only that day) It's worth seeing! Just go to: fantasticfungi.com and follow the prompts. I'll post this in a couple other forums too. Happy Shroomin'.......
(Update: it's not free. You can rent for $4.95 or buy for $14.99. Sorry for the misinfo at first)


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

seems a little early but they are finding them in bedford, if hadn't started drinking i'd hop in the truck and go.


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

I havent looked at previous pages and post, but I hope this fourum remains a place to come and discuss our passion for the great MOREL, share pics, enjoy each other, and escape from what is going on in the world.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

funamongus said:


> I havent looked at previous pages and post, but I hope this fourum remains a place to come and discuss our passion for the great MOREL, share pics, enjoy each other, and escape from what is going on in the world.


Yes @funamongus 
We and Everthing are all still... a GO GO GO !!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 25806
> View attachment 25808
> 
> Fresh fish and shrooms


Wow KoKo you have some small feet.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Possibly the largest snow flakes I've ever seen.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

This is what i been thinkin Feeling and Saying We can Expect !!
Reported by @JimBob out of Texas


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

so i have a couple of Fun Topics to blend into Our conversations . just Before Our multi Popping begins...
*#1.. has anyone on here ever Thrown Corn at cars around Halloween time ??

*tell us about it..
? where you scared
? adrenalin rushing
? Any Police Action
? why did we do it
? im age 57 thinkn bout goin Corning again!
Man i can tell you of some old times...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

My Other Topic is...
if you hit the lottery and could Easily Now Buy your Favorite Morels Hunting land..
what would you do with it?
? fence
? share the property 
? close it down only for yourself 
?
?


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

What county @JimBob ?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Look here What @pastorj found over the weekend in Georgia


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

br5 said:


> View attachment 25872
> Possibly the largest snow flakes I've ever seen.


Same here


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

wade said:


> so i have a couple of Fun Topics to blend into Our conversations . just Before Our multi Popping begins...
> *#1.. has anyone on here ever Thrown Corn at cars around Halloween time ??
> 
> *tell us about it..
> ...


Us bullcrappin about our past this weekend brought this on ,didn't it?, the kids today will never get away all the with the stuff we did w/o going to jail, it was just boys being boys, haha


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

br5 said:


> Wow KoKo you have some small feet.


That made me laugh out loud, thanks.


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 25806
> View attachment 25808
> 
> Fresh fish and shrooms


nice red ear


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

wade said:


> has anyone watched this Movie..
> i finally watched it a couple weeks ago.
> Now for the last 5 days its been Echoed in my Head to watch it again..
> So Robinbluebird and Me are having Popcorn and watching it together tonight
> View attachment 25776


your sure it wasn't Chuck Norris,?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

br5 said:


> View attachment 25872
> Possibly the largest snow flakes I've ever seen.


had some flakes like that in NW. Mo. sunday. Even the cat could not believe her eyes. sky was throwing snowballs


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

kb said:


> had some flakes like that in NW. Mo. sunday. Even the cat could not believe her eyes. sky was throwing snowballs


Ya we got several inches and now it’s all gone 50 tomorrow


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Governor Holcomb issued a stay at home order for all non-essential travel. Obviously he's oblivious to the upcoming Morel season. This should be a question in future debates. Now we just need to construct verbiage on how it's essential. I'm just going to dress very formal and say I'm going to work. I'll then continue to my hunting spot where I'll slip into Wade/Robin type gear and become one with the woods.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

wade said:


> View attachment 25680
> i am so very very very Happy about my Purchasing this little...
> 1998 Chevrolet 4x4 Tracker
> for Only $400 . i have always wanted one
> ...


Thats perfect Wade! Take the top off & we’ll be able to shoot morels right off the road.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> Thats perfect Wade! Take the top off & we’ll be able to shoot morels right off the road.


That Exactly what we're gonna do..
cause there's gonna be some Big Ones..


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 25896


i think I'll give Chuck a Call and See if He'd Like to come Morel Hunt'n with us


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

br5 said:


> Governor Holcomb issued a stay at home order for all non-essential travel. Obviously he's oblivious to the upcoming Morel season. This should be a question in future debates. Now we just need to construct verbiage on how it's essential. I'm just going to dress very formal and say I'm going to work. I'll then continue to my hunting spot where I'll slip into Wade/Robin type gear and become one with the woods.


We will survive... We will Get By..
@br5 ..i been in downtown Indianapolis all day..i spoke with a policeman who told me his precinct was told , to just send people home..when they see folks out Rollin around..he was told to not give them a ticket just send them home
told to not worry bout expired plates or license or most anything..no tickets no interaction...just tell um to go home


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

And this site will not let me link it
Thought this was funny


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Yall look what @rango found today..
they are killn it in Oklahoma


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

br5 said:


> Governor Holcomb issued a stay at home order for all non-essential travel. Obviously he's oblivious to the upcoming Morel season. This should be a question in future debates. Now we just need to construct verbiage on how it's essential. I'm just going to dress very formal and say I'm going to work. I'll then continue to my hunting spot where I'll slip into Wade/Robin type gear and become one with the woods.


Just tell them you're going to the grocery store. Not lying! Besides, I don't know anyone who hunts in groups larger than 10 people, so we'll be practicing proper social distancing.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> Just tell them you're going to the grocery store. Not lying! Besides, I don't know anyone who hunts in groups larger than 10 people, so we'll be practicing proper social distancing.


Thank You @shroomsearcher 
that is a good plan


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Perfect weather again and again and again ..week after week..
its looking too good, but its true !!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@iwonagain in Oklahoma interesting
start up of his Season there.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone Hunting Today ?


----------



## Jeff Davis (Mar 13, 2018)

-


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

shroomsearcher said:


> Just tell them you're going to the grocery store. Not lying! Besides, I don't know anyone who hunts in groups larger than 10 people, so we'll be practicing proper social distancing.


What was it Buffet said,

"I shot six holes in my freezer. 
I think I got cabin fever. 
Somebody sound the alarm"

I was out yesterday in the woods here in Morgan Co, and there isn't much green out there yet, but it won't be long.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

_I hope they dont cancel the Buffett shows this summer, but I have a feeling no shows for me this summer._


----------



## Ironworker Eric (Apr 21, 2018)

br5 said:


> Governor Holcomb issued a stay at home order for all non-essential travel. Obviously he's oblivious to the upcoming Morel season. This should be a question in future debates. Now we just need to construct verbiage on how it's essential. I'm just going to dress very formal and say I'm going to work. I'll then continue to my hunting spot where I'll slip into Wade/Robin type gear and become one with the woods.


The state parks are still open and FREE admission! They are encouraging people to get out and hike and exercise... kinda contradicting, but I like it! I think we will be A OK!


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

Now all I need is some mushrooms!!!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> so i have a couple of Fun Topics to blend into Our conversations . just Before Our multi Popping begins...
> *#1.. has anyone on here ever Thrown Corn at cars around Halloween time ??
> 
> *tell us about it..
> ...


Onions not corn


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

We used eggs really original lol
The good old days


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm in the woods in Monroe county Indiana..but seeing ZERO so far


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

wade said:


> Yall look what @rango found today..
> they are killn it in Oklahoma
> View attachment 25926


Those represent the end of that season in OK get out and find what you can they are almost gone.


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

wade said:


> I'm in the woods in Monroe county Indiana..but seeing ZERO so far


Look harder!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Stelthshroomer said:


> Those represent the end of that season in OK get out and find what you can they are almost gone.


@Stelthshroomer ..i think that @iwonagain is telling us differently 
and that he is Exspecting to continue finding for a while..and that it is just the beginning..


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Stelthshroomer said:


> Look harder!


ok ok...


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

wade said:


> so i have a couple of Fun Topics to blend into Our conversations . just Before Our multi Popping begins...
> *#1.. has anyone on here ever Thrown Corn at cars around Halloween time ??
> 
> *tell us about it..
> ...


My cousin Tom and I when we were kids we would dip tennis balls in gas and throw them up on the highway at night when they hit the road you would see this big flash of light from below. Thank god no cars came careening off the highway. I have to say I have done some stupid things as a kid


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

br5 said:


> Governor Holcomb issued a stay at home order for all non-essential travel. Obviously he's oblivious to the upcoming Morel season. This should be a question in future debates. Now we just need to construct verbiage on how it's essential. I'm just going to dress very formal and say I'm going to work. I'll then continue to my hunting spot where I'll slip into Wade/Robin type gear and become one with the woods.


I always new you were a renegade!


----------



## Footballguy6305 (Mar 21, 2018)

So I think next week is going to be the start of the blacks really taking off... definitely my favorite to hunt! They usually seem a bit more hidden, but I like the challenge. How is that foliage looking down there? Fort Wayne here.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Stelthshroomer said:


> My cousin Tom and I when we were kids we would dip tennis balls in gas and throw them up on the highway at night when they hit the road you would see this big flash of light from below. Thank god no cars came careening off the highway. I have to say I have done some stupid things as a kid


now thats a good one ..i will be trying it this year..
Thank You


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Footballguy6305 said:


> So I think next week is going to be the start of the blacks really taking off... definitely my favorite to hunt! They usually seem a bit more hidden, but I like the challenge. How is that foliage looking down there? Fort Wayne here.


 @Footballguy6305 .
i say yes..i is on schedule. .
i had no Huge Expectations today but since im out here for other reasons.
i couldn't resist..its my first time back in the woods..
also check your PM..im bout to send you something


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

wade said:


> Anyone Hunting Today ?


Staying home today and will get back at it tomorrow after today’s rain. Picked 112 blacks so far in KY in the past
2 weeks. Great start to this season! Weather has been really cooperative!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Amfb1234 said:


> View attachment 25952


Dude! Now that is a BLUEGILL!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Stelthshroomer said:


> My cousin Tom and I when we were kids we would dip tennis balls in gas and throw them up on the highway at night when they hit the road you would see this big flash of light from below. Thank god no cars came careening off the highway. I have to say I have done some stupid things as a kid


Be prepare to meet you're local ATF folks anytime. They really have fun with fireyt tennis ball guys in prison.


wade said:


> View attachment 25958


Cane season has begun. Look for them next to sticks by black devils urn.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

wade said:


> Perfect weather again and again and again ..week after week..
> its looking too good, but its true !!
> View attachment 25944


Those three nights close to 50 are a good sign. If we could see some 70 degree days mixed in it will accelerate things a bit.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Even though I'm still not feeling the best spent the entire day n evening in the rain in the woods







View attachment 26012


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Even though I'm still not feeling the best spent the entire day n evening in the rain in the woods
View attachment 26010
View attachment 26014


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

wade said:


> @Stelthshroomer ..i think that @iwonagain is telling us differently
> and that he is Exspecting to continue finding for a while..and that it is just the beginning..


Talked to a friend who travels down to OK. to buy. His pickers are telling him its just getting going in Central to North Ok and to wait a few days . They have had a ton of rain to keep the ground cool, everything is mud, and most are still small. But with 80's coming in will go fast. You guys should be right on schedule as long as the weather stays seasonal.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@iwonagain is still in um Thick and not slowed down Yet, if His Season there is similar to Our Indiana Seasons..Then He and Others Near Him in Oklahoma should Continue finding Bunches for another..
10-days..Then begin changing slowing down towards their Finish for 2020








But what does @iwonagain say/foresee


----------



## leo6960 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> View attachment 25958


I found 3 of those on Saturday almost time


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

leo6960 said:


> I found 3 of those on Saturday almost time


yep should be some Morels up when i return to that spot over the next 10 days
But let me tell you what is For Sure..
is that by April 17th..We Will be Surrounded by Morels of every kind .
here in Monroe county Indiana


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Finally! Now! tonight it feels like morel season. 9:30, 50 degrees I can hear the crickets and bull frogs come to life in a chorus of sound. The smell of campfires. Getting closer!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jslwalls said:


> Finally! Now! tonight it feels like morel season. 9:30, 50 degrees I can hear the crickets and bull frogs come to life in a chorus of sound. The smell of campfires. Getting closer!


So..Good to here ya comin in there..
@jslwalls
im feeling similar over here in only 10 more days we shoud be able to find something..and for sure by April 17th we will be Surrounded by Morels here in Monroe county Indiana


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

br5 said:


> Governor Holcomb issued a stay at home order for all non-essential travel. Obviously he's oblivious to the upcoming Morel season. This should be a question in future debates. Now we just need to construct verbiage on how it's essential. I'm just going to dress very formal and say I'm going to work. I'll then continue to my hunting spot where I'll slip into Wade/Robin type gear and become one with the woods.


Got mine on order, but not the the extent of Wades git up


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Just another update from the great morel It’s Blowing Up!!!!!
Let’s get excited!!!!!!!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Get excited, that happened in Feb. 
I'm at the point now, when see and read about morels being found, i hyperventilate then pass out. They can't get here quick enough.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> Get excited, that happened in Feb.
> I'm at the point now, when see and read about morels being found, i hyperventilate then pass out. They can't get here quick enough.


I know what your saying just trying to build morale for morels thinking we are needing it in this crazy time


----------



## skydog32 (Mar 24, 2013)

Had a good supper last night!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Home from work today I heard mowers running birds singing it’s about time took a little walk in the woods yesterday


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

I’ll be back to check on you in about two weeks, my new giant friend.


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice to see life returning, even from behind hermetically sealed glass...

So far this weather has been wonderful. I hope with all my heart that these reports of a polar vortex to hit us next weekend are exaggerated. This year has been trying enough without old man winter rearing his ugly mug and freezing out the morel crop. 

I will be sacrificing a goat tonight to appease the Eldritch Spirits in hope that our harvest is bountiful. If you have any better suggestions I'm all ears. 
(When I say "goat" I actually mean a 6'er of Space Dust and a hand rolled item that rhymes with scoobie.)


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

indy_nebo said:


> Nice to see life returning, even from behind hermetically sealed glass...
> 
> So far this weather has been wonderful. I hope with all my heart that these reports of a polar vortex to hit us next weekend are exaggerated. This year has been trying enough without old man winter rearing his ugly mug and freezing out the morel crop.
> 
> ...


Lol, we definitely need to start seeing some warmer nights. I don’t see night time temps getting out of the 30’s until after April 6th and I’m really not a fan of cold temps and lots of rain for where I hunt.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Everyone has their "indicators" as to when the season starts for them....and so do I, however, i know the day is fastly approaching when Jeremiah and I are play bickering because he is like a teenager on speed I swear it's the 12 pack of mountain dew everyday! We have a contest every year to see who finds the first morel while I'd say we are both good mushroom hunters we have different techniques that lead us to argue and bicker about where we r gonna hunt then he thinks its necessary to climb up n down every hill, mountain possible to get far back in the woods to find the shrooms no one else will find now...and I gotta agree to that because by time anyone gets to that spot they are going to be too tired to look I on the other hand move like a turtle, but usually land us right on em our season begins and ends with lots of funny stories to last the whole year sadly today still no morels but the false morels tell me it wont be long and I'll be finding that first shroom and then he an I can work as a team lol another great day in the woods though


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Elm girl it sounds like Jeremiah and I have the same hunting methods lol. Of course I’m actually not that good at identifying trees (at least not as good as some hunters) so I got get really deep in the woods. Then ever year as I’m walking back to the car on the trail, there five feet away, are yellow sponge. Never fails


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Everyone has their "indicators" as to when the season starts for them....and so do I, however, i know the day is fastly approaching when Jeremiah and I are play bickering because he is like a teenager on speed I swear it's the 12 pack of mountain dew everyday! We have a contest every year to see who finds the first morel while I'd say we are both good mushroom hunters we have different techniques that lead us to argue and bicker about where we r gonna hunt then he thinks its necessary to climb up n down every hill, mountain possible to get far back in the woods to find the shrooms no one else will find now...and I gotta agree to that because by time anyone gets to that spot they are going to be too tired to look I on the other hand move like a turtle, but usually land us right on em our season begins and ends with lots of funny stories to last the whole year sadly today still no morels but the false morels tell me it wont be long and I'll be finding that first shroom and then he an I can work as a team lol another great day in the woods though
> View attachment 26098
> View attachment 26100
> View attachment 26102


Wow those are great Pics and an Anxious Mind Full of Fun Thoughts you've shared
Thank You @elmgirl


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> Elm girl it sounds like Jeremiah and I have the same hunting methods lol. Of course I’m actually not that good at identifying trees (at least not as good as some hunters) so I got get really deep in the woods. Then ever year as I’m walking back to the car on the trail, there five feet away, are yellow sponge. Never fails


I think that happens to alot of ppl once we hunted all day hours from home nothing walking back to the truck right under the tire stood a yellow we both laughed that we didnt run it over


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> I think that happens to alot of ppl once we hunted all day hours from home nothing walking back to the truck right under the tire stood a yellow we both laughed that we didnt run it over


Yep Anytime We make ourselves slowdown and look right around the car and where we step into the woods at..
we find um right there where We and everyone else run right past um when starting out..and i always find Many like that right on the trails every Year


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> I think that happens to alot of ppl once we hunted all day hours from home nothing walking back to the truck right under the tire stood a yellow we both laughed that we didnt run it over


It could have grown while you was out looking for the shrooms way in the backside of the woods lol


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Walked 4 miles yesterday and picked 13 on my farm. I lay them out on the tailgate to take a pic. After I snap the pic, I find the biggest of the season so far standing tall 5 ft from my truck door!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Everyone has their "indicators" as to when the season starts for them....and so do I, however, i know the day is fastly approaching when Jeremiah and I are play bickering because he is like a teenager on speed I swear it's the 12 pack of mountain dew everyday! We have a contest every year to see who finds the first morel while I'd say we are both good mushroom hunters we have different techniques that lead us to argue and bicker about where we r gonna hunt then he thinks its necessary to climb up n down every hill, mountain possible to get far back in the woods to find the shrooms no one else will find now...and I gotta agree to that because by time anyone gets to that spot they are going to be too tired to look I on the other hand move like a turtle, but usually land us right on em our season begins and ends with lots of funny stories to last the whole year sadly today still no morels but the false morels tell me it wont be long and I'll be finding that first shroom and then he an I can work as a team lol another great day in the woods though
> View attachment 26098
> View attachment 26100
> View attachment 26102


Elmgirl, What and dandelions doing down your way?


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Footballguy6305 said:


> So I think next week is going to be the start of the blacks really taking off... definitely my favorite to hunt! They usually seem a bit more hidden, but I like the challenge. How is that foliage looking down there? Fort Wayne here.


Yo Footballguy, you consistently find blacks every year? Around the Fort? Or do you travel? I moved back to Grant county last year (Marion) and am dead set on finding some blacks this season.
Not for lack of trying, but I have never found a single black in Indiana. The wife actually found one random loner last year in some mulch at Forest Park in Nobletucky (I do not count that for several reasons). 
I grew up in Marion and know a LOT of land between here and Huntington. If you are down to team up on these blacks (wow, that's hands down the most offensive thing I've ever said..) I'd def be willing to share some turf. 
I realize the state of things makes it a bit scary to socialize the way we shroomers are used to in the past, but as long as we use our heads and plan accordingly there's no reason to miss out. I think the norm has been to keep a good 10 ft bubble around your person at all times, which for me has never been a problem when I'm on the hunt. 
If anyone feels the need to be closer than that while walking thru the woods with another hunter, this may be your wakeup call. 
There are extenuating circumstances obvi, like passing a little number 'pon de left hand side, or sharing a bottle of fine 'skee. These are plague times tho, so bring your own and stay the heck in ur bubble people.


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

rick said:


> View attachment 26122
> Walked 4 miles yesterday and picked 13 on my farm. I lay them out on the tailgate to take a pic. After I snap the pic, I find the biggest of the season so far standing tall 5 ft from my truck door!


Beautiful find Rick. What county? 
And I know it's a tired question, but what conditions (trees mainly, elevation, directional exposure...)?


----------



## Footballguy6305 (Mar 21, 2018)

indy_nebo said:


> Yo Footballguy, you consistently find blacks every year? Around the Fort? Or do you travel? I moved back to Grant county last year (Marion) and am dead set on finding some blacks this season.
> Not for lack of trying, but I have never found a single black in Indiana. The wife actually found one random loner last year in some mulch at Forest Park in Nobletucky (I do not count that for several reasons).
> I grew up in Marion and know a LOT of land between here and Huntington. If you are down to team up on these blacks (wow, that's hands down the most offensive thing I've ever said..) I'd def be willing to share some turf.
> I realize the state of things makes it a bit scary to socialize the way we shroomers are used to in the past, but as long as we use our heads and plan accordingly there's no reason to miss out. I think the norm has been to keep a good 10 ft bubble around your person at all times, which for me has never been a problem when I'm on the hunt.
> ...


I live in Fort Wayne and hunt in some of the surrounding areas, but my biggest batch I usually find is in southern Indiana. I definitely get some every year.. just depends on the timing as to the amount.

I wouldn't be opposed to teaming up, but again just depends on timing and this whole Covid thing that isn't fun at all.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

indy_nebo said:


> Beautiful find Rick. What county?
> And I know it's a tired question, but what conditions (trees mainly, elevation, directional exposure...)?


Hart county KY near Mammoth Cave National Park. Everyone of these were on East facing slopes near pignut hickory or Poplar. Big hills where I’m picking with sandstone outcroppings. Many of these were near the stone. This is today’s picking.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Did some analysis today on temps and rain 10 & 20 days before hunts in previous years. Very interesting that average day temps were in low 60's and night temps were in mid 40's. As I look at my notes timing is everything, on off years I was either early or late.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

br5 said:


> Did some analysis today on temps and rain 10 & 20 days before hunts in previous years. Very interesting that average day temps were in low 60's and night temps were in mid 40's. As I look at my notes timing is everything, on off years I was either early or late.
> View attachment 26146


Br5, I was just looking at ten day forecast and thinking this year is going to suck, it’s 35 degrees every night and only 55 during the day. Then I saw your chart and it gave me some hope. According to the chart 2012 was a cold year and I consider it one of my better years. I know some people hated that year but I did pretty good. Thanks for the info and pic me up.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

That’s a damn good chart!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> Br5, I was just looking at ten day forecast and thinking this year is going to suck, it’s 35 degrees every night and only 55 during the day. Then I saw your chart and it gave me some hope. According to the chart 2012 was a cold year and I consider it one of my better years. I know some people hated that year but I did pretty good. Thanks for the info and pic me up.


My best hunt ever in Minnisota was jacket weather the whole time. It spit sleet one day while we were hunting. Once they come up it can get into 30s and they hold till it warms up again. Shoot you're email on a PM and I'll send you loads of temp data starting in 2009 till now. We just need 3 nights around 50 with some intermittent days hitting 70. Cool is best.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

rick said:


> Hart county KY near Mammoth Cave National Park. Everyone of these were on East facing slopes near pignut hickory or Poplar. Big hills where I’m picking with sandstone outcroppings. Many of these were near the stone. This is today’s picking.
> View attachment 26138


Rick do you hunt Mammoth often? Woods there are fabulous. The lodge there is also over the top.


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

The cold temps next week will have a negative affect. Mainly in the southern part of the state Fortunately things are not even close to beginning in my area so should not have any impact around here.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

elmgirl said:


> Everyone has their "indicators" as to when the season starts for them....and so do I, however, i know the day is fastly approaching when Jeremiah and I are play bickering because he is like a teenager on speed I swear it's the 12 pack of mountain dew everyday! We have a contest every year to see who finds the first morel while I'd say we are both good mushroom hunters we have different techniques that lead us to argue and bicker about where we r gonna hunt then he thinks its necessary to climb up n down every hill, mountain possible to get far back in the woods to find the shrooms no one else will find now...and I gotta agree to that because by time anyone gets to that spot they are going to be too tired to look I on the other hand move like a turtle, but usually land us right on em our season begins and ends with lots of funny stories to last the whole year sadly today still no morels but the false morels tell me it wont be long and I'll be finding that first shroom and then he an I can work as a team lol another great day in the woods though
> View attachment 26098
> View attachment 26100
> View attachment 26102


A 12 pack of Dew? A day? Are you serious? I drink a pot and a half of coffee a day, and I'm not nearly as caffeinated as your hubby! No wonder he's hyper!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

br5 said:


> Did some analysis today on temps and rain 10 & 20 days before hunts in previous years. Very interesting that average day temps were in low 60's and night temps were in mid 40's. As I look at my notes timing is everything, on off years I was either early or late.
> View attachment 26146


I can't wait to look at all this info tomorrow, when alcohol isn't clouding my ability to compute. I really need to follow your lead and keep some accurate records. Shroom on.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

How the heck do you pm someone on here. I select start conversation but it always says error


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jslwalls said:


> How the heck do you pm someone on here. I select start conversation but it always says error


you may have to click in through your own Avatar at top of home page..
Then go to Conversations, which is PM
i often have trouble when i try to start in through another Members Avatar on that "convenient" link provided. its often not working correctly and shows error


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Going out to a new spot out in Clayton this early morning. Fingers crossed we find a lil sum sum


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

engalwood said:


> Going out to a new spot out in Clayton this early morning. Fingers crossed we find a lil sum sum


Awesome ....!!
Report in from the woods to us


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jashroomer said:


> I can't wait to look at all this info tomorrow, when alcohol isn't clouding my ability to compute. I really need to follow your lead and keep some accurate records. Shroom on.


My impetus for keeping records is my hunting grounds are 8 hours away. I have some locals I can reach out to, but depending on there schedules they can cost me the season. Less urgency to get in woods to see what's really happening if you're surrounded by them. I also do analyst stuff at work and can be a little OCD. Combine all that and you do data sets on mushrooms.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

br5 said:


> My impetus for keeping records is my hunting grounds are 8 hours away. I have some locals I can reach out to, but depending on there schedules they can cost me the season. Less urgency to get in woods to see what's really happening if you're surrounded by them. I also do analyst stuff at work and can be a little OCD. Combine all that and you do data sets on mushrooms.


oh.... We hadn't Noticed  Ha ha
so Thanks for Confirming that...
Human Dart


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

br5 said:


> My impetus for keeping records is my hunting grounds are 8 hours away. I have some locals I can reach out to, but depending on there schedules they can cost me the season. Less urgency to get in woods to see what's really happening if you're surrounded by them. I also do analyst stuff at work and can be a little OCD. Combine all that and you do data sets on mushrooms.


Br, do you go on the same date every year ? Or are you gathering info to tell you what date to go on?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Went to the woods today and was met with this Miami Co


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Storm pretty good up there was up there around daylight seen seven deer one albino squirrel and a lot of ducks


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

br5 said:


> Rick do you hunt Mammoth often? Woods there are fabulous. The lodge there is also over the top.


I used to 15 years ago, but as I continued to find good patches on my farm I quit. Good shrooming at the Park also.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

in the Black Forest


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Didnt end up going to where I said. Put that on hold. Woods are ever so close! Went south around Camp Atterburry.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

View attachment 26226
Found ZERO


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Gathering info on date to go on.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Gathering info on date to go on.


redfred said:


> Br, do you go on the same date every year ? Or are you gathering info to tell you what date to go on?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Picture from Jeffersonville


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

wade said:


> View attachment 26222
> View attachment 26226
> Found ZERO


Don’t wish that any tree would die but that one might be epic when it does.


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Went to franklin county today a early spot I always do well in nothing found


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 26198
> View attachment 26200
> Went to the woods today and was met with this Miami Co


That size would have hurt if you got caught out in it.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Anybody on the boarder of Kentucky that can show us what dandelions ot lilacs look like? The picture I posted from Jeffersonville would suggest they're just starting. Puts season in Kokomo starting about week of April 13th. That's an early season for us.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> Storm pretty good up there was up there around daylight seen seven deer one albino squirrel and a lot of ducks


To bad you couldn't have gotten.the albino squirrel, would look nice stuffed


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Looked on Morels of Indiana last night they are find them already in far Northern Indiana.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

br5 said:


> Anybody on the boarder of Kentucky that can show us what dandelions ot lilacs look like? The picture I posted from Jeffersonville would suggest they're just starting. Puts season in Kokomo starting about week of April 13th. That's an early season for us.


yea..how bout that


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

guff76 said:


> To bad you couldn't have gotten.the albino squirrel, would look nice stuffed


WHAT !! @guff76 
leave my Albino to Run out there Bro


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Almost unbelievable... This Early..
Some small "White Morels" Have been
Found Already in Far North Canada near the Antarctic region, shown in this Picture...
with grocery Receipt to prove it !








The Man who found these went through Hell and Barley survived His returning with this information to Report for us all...
So don't be Making Fun of it !


----------



## jesterman5 (May 1, 2016)

parrothead said:


> Looked on Morels of Indiana last night they are find them already in far Northern Indiana.


Living in far northern Indiana I have a hard time believing this.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jesterman5 said:


> Living in far northern Indiana I have a hard time believing this.


Thank You
and P.S.
Look Man..None of us will know Exactly What Our Seasons will be until they come and Go... as "The Mystery Will Always Be"
Still, This is how I Feel and see it coming
*Our seasons are NOT EARLY ..
*Our Progression is NORMAL..
*This PERFECT WEATHER ...
* its Simply ENHANCING the Begining
of Our NORMAL seasons..
* Beginning..Middle..to Finish
* We will ALL FIND Ourselves still FINDING
within Our NORMAL REGULAR TIMELINES
* and with the Perfect Weather we have had thus Far its already enough that..
* "ALL of OUR YIELDS" Should be..
*** FLOURISHING ***
** So get ya and EXTRA pair of BOOTS
and some DRY SOCKS...and RAIN SUIT
*** TIME to BE READY NOW ***
We here in the Mid West have an AWESOME and what could be One of Our..
*BEST PERFECT WEATHER PATERNS EVER*
this could be it Our Big One Again !!
*** THE HUNDRED YEAR HUNT ***
I Believe ..
We WILL see it again in Our Lifetime
This Could be it. Get Ready Yall..!!
Because;..
***"You Won't Know if You Don't Go"***
Lets Go !


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

I've been checking my may apple patch that I took this picture of on the 13th. Very little if any change. Skunk cabbage is slowly growing though. Daffodils will be in full bloom by Tuesday. Average time to morel flush is 15 -18 days after they bloom. This coincides with 100 mile per week move of season from Indiana Kentucky line to be about week of 13th. Probably later in that week.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

br5 said:


> I've been checking my may apple patch that I took this picture of on the 13th. Very little if any change. Skunk cabbage is slowly growing though. Daffodils will be in full bloom by Tuesday. Average time to morel flush is 15 -18 days after they bloom. This coincides with 100 mile per week move of season from Indiana Kentucky line to be about week of 13th. Probably later in that week.
> View attachment 26278


Thank You @br5 for Your EXCELLENT 
tracking and Reporting to all of us.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> I think that happens to alot of ppl once we hunted all day hours from home nothing walking back to the truck right under the tire stood a yellow we both laughed that we didnt run it over


Have had many similar circumstances, I feel the Mushroom gods like to mock me.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Can anyone please identify this shroom for me?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

br5 said:


> Picture from Jeffersonville
> View attachment 26228


Hmmm...Ive tried to grow them in the ground but never in a hat. LOL


----------



## WHIT (Mar 29, 2020)

wade said:


> yea..how bout that


I found 13 blacks on Saturday in Jackson county


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

WHIT said:


> I found 13 blacks on Saturday in Jackson county


Fine specimens.


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

.


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

I can tell you that I haven't seen any dandelions in Bloomington, ind. yet. It's still early here in the Hoosier National Forest. Robin birds are starting to come out more, but I haven't seen much violets yet, but we will as the days become warmer. I can definitely say our mushrooms start growing around Wade's birthday which is April 14th, we would go out all day and come back with bunches. So I can say by the time the gathering is here this year, we are all going to be happy.


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

About to go out and check the woods in central Illinois... Hoping with what I see around here that the woods will let me know how much longer I have to walk without my hickory stick and mesh bag...


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

shroomsearcher said:


> A 12 pack of Dew? A day? Are you serious? I drink a pot and a half of coffee a day, and I'm not nearly as caffeinated as your hubby! No wonder he's hyper!


Yes a 12 pack a day! I cant really talk I was drinking 15 plus cups of coffe a day but have HAD no choice but to kick the habit due to continued kidney infections now down to 1 maybe 2 cups of coffe a day but he is unreal I swear theres gotta b something in that mountain dew


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

br5 said:


> Elmgirl, What and dandelions doing down your way?


Have only seen a few. Atleast in my county, I figure I'll find them here this week I will also go back to the Hoosier National forest paoli area and hopefully pick some this week looks really good there lots of scarlet cups and may apples there


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

guff76 said:


> It could have grown while you was out looking for the shrooms way in the backside of the woods lol


True...since we was on one of Jeremiah's endless let's go to the other side of the woods days ! One time we were in Wisconsin left out early in the morning got lost had no idea where we was or how to get back to the vehiclecame out of the woods and saw a gas station with a mcds connected we were starving walked in and I was talking to the cashier who informed me we were now in illinois! Atleast that day we hit the jackpot


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

wade said:


> Yep Anytime We make ourselves slowdown and look right around the car and where we step into the woods at..
> we find um right there where We and everyone else run right past um when starting out..and i always find Many like that right on the trails every Year


Yep so do I that's y I tell Jeremiah we probably pass a couple pounds while hes saying come on let's get back in the woods first


----------



## Love morels (Apr 20, 2019)

wade said:


> yea..how bout that


Was wandering what the day time temperature is to make the soil to that 55 degree I believe for the morels you hatch out ? Thank You Love morels


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> True...since we was on one of Jeremiah's endless let's go to the other side of the woods days ! One time we were in Wisconsin left out early in the morning got lost had no idea where we was or how to get back to the vehiclecame out of the woods and saw a gas station with a mcds connected we were starving walked in and I was talking to the cashier who informed me we were now in illinois! Atleast that day we hit the jackpot


 Elmgirl, please continue to share stories like that. I laughed out loud and read it to Mushroom Mary.
Several years ago up in Michigan we were on the annual family foray (before we had G.P.S. and as you know the "back trails" up there meander in every different direction) we were lost. Fortunately we came across a local and when we explained to him the named road we turned off on he knew where our starting point was so we loaded up in the back of his truck and he took us back. He was thanked repeatedly and given a couple of pounds. Ahhh. Great memories of the joys of mushroom hunting


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

WHIT said:


> I found 13 blacks on Saturday in Jackson county


now i can believe that..i was down in Jackson county 8 days ago and could tell it was so very close..You do mean Jackson county Indiana?? or Kentucky??
@WHIT ??


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

My buddy found these today!! Hes got a good black patch behind his house.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Amfb1234 said:


> My buddy found these today!! Hes got a good black patch behind his house.


well. they look awesome ..
what state and county ??


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

wade said:


> well. they look awesome ..
> what state and county ??


Indiana perry county


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

br5 said:


> Picture from Jeffersonville
> View attachment 26228


Wish my hat looked like that.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

parrothead said:


> Looked on Morels of Indiana last night they are find them already in far Northern Indiana.


Looking at the other states, there are spots that are producing very early, not all, but it won't hurt to check.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

br5 said:


> I've been checking my may apple patch that I took this picture of on the 13th. Very little if any change. Skunk cabbage is slowly growing though. Daffodils will be in full bloom by Tuesday. Average time to morel flush is 15 -18 days after they bloom. This coincides with 100 mile per week move of season from Indiana Kentucky line to be about week of 13th. Probably later in that week.
> View attachment 26278


Thanks for the data, going to be interesting to see where this season stands.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> Have only seen a few. Atleast in my county, I figure I'll find them here this week I will also go back to the Hoosier National forest paoli area and hopefully pick some this week looks really good there lots of scarlet cups and may apples there


None in Morgan Co. Saw a mayapple poking through the leaves on Friday.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Amfb1234 said:


> View attachment 26342


Nice bucket, Westy?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I can't remember if I posted this last season
but it was bigger than a pineapple. I think it was 16" with the stem. (found in Michigan)


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

noskydaddy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I can't remember if I posted this last season
> but it was bigger than a pineapple. I think it was 16" with the stem. (found in Michigan)
> ...


That is a hog.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

And please .. Before anyone starts Worrying Their self to Tears...
Know that a little cold dosen't mean that its been Ruined and Over with


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> And please .. Before anyone starts Worrying Their self to Tears...
> Know that a little cold dosen't mean that its been Ruined and Over with
> View attachment 26370
> View attachment 26372
> ...


I have driven 4 hours North to hunt before and found the ground covered in snow but that made it easier to see the black morels as their tops were sticking out of the snow.


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

rick said:


> View attachment 26308
> Can anyone please identify this shroom for me?


My guess is some species of Panaeolus


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Got the boy out Saturday for a nice long woods walk. I told him that if he found a morel I would buy him a new toy. He did his best, but to no avail. We DID however come across some oysters that were on their way out! Definitely the earliest ever finding those.. oooo-weeeee! Its damn near here!
I anticipate I will have "The Dream" tonight


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Welcome Woodsman I am just up the road from you in Jackson Co. Seymour area.


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Yes, sir.
> 
> I moved to SW MI about 2 yrs ago.
> 
> Ahhhh.... wide open spaces!!!


Congrats on the new location! You sound happy. I love that you are so proud of that giant mushroom you kicked that pretty girl kissing you avatar to the curb. LOL


----------



## HoosierDaisy (Mar 31, 2020)

I kept telling my family I could feel the mushrooms popping up in the woods! The weather just felt right. I talked my 17 year old son into going out and checking. I found one immediately right in the middle of the lane we were walking down. He asks if the south side of the lane was a good spot to check. I replied "Well I have never found any on that side, but I never found any right in the middle of the lane either, I keep thinking they should be there too". He looks down and finds 3 more. We ended up with 25 blacks within 20 minutes. Nice addition to the steaks I was grilling for my daughter's birthday, she sure was happy. Washington County Indiana. Third of the way down an East facing slope.






Happy Hunting Folks!!!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

HoosierDaisy said:


> I kept telling my family I could feel the mushrooms popping up in the woods! The weather just felt right. I talked my 17 year old son into going out and checking. I found one immediately right in the middle of the lane we were walking down. He asks if the south side of the lane was a good spot to check. I replied "Well I have never found any on that side, but I never found any right in the middle of the lane either, I keep thinking they should be there too". He looks down and finds 3 more. We ended up with 25 blacks within 20 minutes. Nice addition to the steaks I was grilling for my daughter's birthday, she sure was happy. Washington County Indiana. Third of the way down an East facing slope.
> View attachment 26518
> Happy Hunting Folks!!!


Very good Reporting @HoosierDaisy 
Thank You


----------



## HoosierDaisy (Mar 31, 2020)

wade said:


> Very good Reporting @HoosierDaisy
> Thank You


Thank You Wade. This was yesterday March 30th. I hope the picture posted. They were not real big but they sure were fresh.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

HoosierDaisy said:


> I kept telling my family I could feel the mushrooms popping up in the woods! The weather just felt right. I talked my 17 year old son into going out and checking. I found one immediately right in the middle of the lane we were walking down. He asks if the south side of the lane was a good spot to check. I replied "Well I have never found any on that side, but I never found any right in the middle of the lane either, I keep thinking they should be there too". He looks down and finds 3 more. We ended up with 25 blacks within 20 minutes. Nice addition to the steaks I was grilling for my daughter's birthday, she sure was happy. Washington County Indiana. Third of the way down an East facing slope.
> View attachment 26518
> Happy Hunting Folks!!!


Congrats, thanks for the info.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

For you whether watchers last year on this date it was in the 30s be thankful for what we have it’s gonna be a great season


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Redbuds Just beginning North of Cincinnati Ohio...in Sharonville /Mason off Hwy 275west...
not Brilliantly Colored Yet...
also Bradford Pears in full bloom
many other trees leafed out


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Been watching the signs as our season approaches and other that weather with temps and moisture I thought I'd post other indicators I've taken note of over the years.
Flowers- 
lilacs in full bloom
Tulips blooming
Dandelions going to seed
Trees-
Red Buds open
Apple trees bloomed and snowing petals
Oak tree leaves about the size of a squirrels ear
Tulip trees sheading blooms
Insects- 
Wasps just emerging
Some bumblebees 
Very few mosquitos
Amphibians-
Frogs very abundant in breeding areas
Toad tadpoles in puddles
Reptiles-
Snakes emerging from hibernation and sluggish
Turtles sunning in abundance
Birds-
Goslings hatched and up to 10" tall
Wrens starting to nest
Robin's on the nest
Cliff swallows nesting

If these things happening you need to be in the woods.


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

br5 said:


> Been watching the signs as our season approaches and other that weather with temps and moisture I thought I'd post other indicators I've taken note of over the years.
> Flowers-
> lilacs in full bloom
> Tulips blooming
> ...


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

Went looking for sheds here in central indiana and it's still really early. May apples just starting to break ground. Very little "green" in the woods. Going to be late season around here again this year. Did not find them until beginning of May Las year. The blacks and greys never even flushed in my area. That's ok though. I'll take another 50 pounds of yellows all the same!!!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

wade said:


> Redbuds Just beginning North of Cincinnati Ohio...in Sharonville /Mason off Hwy 275west...
> not Brilliantly Colored Yet...
> also Bradford Pears in full bloom
> many other trees leafed out


How nice... the only signs of spring up here is the loud chirp of frogs in the swamps. Still pretty much brown grass.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

I can tell already it’s going to be very crowded, chaotic, free for all race for morels on public land this year. Half the state is quarantined, social distancing, or unemployed. Throw free admission on top and hell people don’t have anything to do but go to the woods.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

celticcurl said:


> How nice... the only signs of spring up here is the loud chirp of frogs in the swamps. Still pretty much brown grass.


So Terrible... .im sorry


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

What part of indiana are you from?


----------



## Brian888 (Apr 9, 2019)

MayApples starting to come up good in Warrick Co. Should be finding some Morels by the weekend I hope!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank You... for Reporting this
@Brian888


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> For you whether watchers last year on this date it was in the 30s be thankful for what we have it’s gonna be a great season


It was 35 when I went to work this morning. One month ago we were on track for an early spring then winter decided to come back. I predicted an early season and now its looking like a late start. Funny you just can't tell when it comes to this weather. At least it isn't hot and dry!!


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

jslwalls said:


> I can tell already it’s going to be very crowded, chaotic, free for all race for morels on public land this year. Half the state is quarantined, social distancing, or unemployed. Throw free admission on top and hell people don’t have anything to do but go to the woods.


I was going to say to BR5 there is one more very good indicater, 4-5 cars in every parking area of your favorite hunting grounds. LOL


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Ohio on the board. Picked 17 blacks and left another dozen to grow. All fresh 2-5”. Gonna blow last years total out of the water I have a feeling but will be hard to beat 1600+. 18 days ahead of schedule here around home.other fungus seen scarlet cups and devils urns....how’d your trip turn out wade? Any luck


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Stelthshroomer said:


> I was going to say to BR5 there is one more very good indicater, 4-5 cars in every parking area of your favorite hunting grounds. LOL


Plus people walking out of your hot spot with bags filled. My son had to wait a week before we could head north last year. SE side covered with morel stumps. Very depressing to know your hunting a heavily hit woods.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Woodsman_66 said:


> *Title:The Virus Phenomenon*
> Yesterday was by any other measure would have been a typical Monday March 30th at one o'clock in the afternoon with no special attraction, wouldn't normally see more than 2 or 3 cars pass by in the State Park where i was walking...This particular Monday was like the Indy 500.
> It was hard to just cross the road without making a mad dash not to get run over.
> With all of these people not working and going crazy for something to do, you would have thought it was July 4th weekend there...it was crazy.
> ...


All the rookies in the timber the next big plague is going to be a major outbreak of tick born diseases. If you are reading this and rarely hit the timber in spring please coat your clothing with something like permethrin that will help keep you out of the hospital or crippled for life. A friend of my wife is now wheel chair bound due to Lyme Disease. He did not even know he had been bitten or had it. A year later his joints all started swelling and hurting, got diagnosed with advance Lyme. Even after many treatments it just got worse. Be careful out there and you will have fun and be Ok


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

gutterman said:


> View attachment 26592
> View attachment 26594
> View attachment 26596
> Ohio on the board. Picked 17 blacks and left another dozen to grow. All fresh 2-5”. Gonna blow last years total out of the water I have a feeling but will be hard to beat 1600+. 18 days ahead of schedule here around home.other fungus seen scarlet cups and devils urns....how’d your trip turn out wade? Any luck


*So scarlett cups and devil's urn are the ones I am seeing here in SW MI as well.*
*I'm glad you mentioned these.*

*I am also seeing ramps, small trout lily, etc.*

*I am trying to gauge the scarlett cup to black morel timeline. *
*Last year my pictures time stamp about 2 weeks in between the two.*

*I'm not a good black morel hunter so this is a good post. *
*I**'d be interested in any additional thoughts.*​


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

noskydaddy said:


> *So scarlett cups and devil's urn are the ones I am seeing here in SW MI as well.*
> *I'm glad you mentioned these.*
> 
> *I am also seeing ramps, small trout lily, etc.*
> ...


The place I hunt is sandy which is why it’s earlier than most of the surrounding area that’s clay. You being in Michigan your gonna be on sams schedule do to sand warming faster and draining quicker than mud and muck. In my opinion if scarlet cups are there morels are somewhere too.. find my blacks around poplar and pignut hickory. The woods is barren of green otherwise so you wouldn’t think morels are there. Slow down. Look hard they are NOT easy to see unless fully mature. I did check another spot mile away that is my grey and yellow producer and it’s really not too far away. A lot of green and moss around my elms. Won’t be long. First pic is where I found blacks. Second pic is where I find a lot of




























greys and yellows


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

gutterman said:


> View attachment 26674
> View attachment 26676
> View attachment 26674
> View attachment 26676
> ...


*Very good. Thank you for that feedback, sir.

Yes we are rather sandy here.

I have poplar.

Looks like other favor black cherry. I have those too.

Thank you buddy!*


----------



## mush (Apr 5, 2017)

I lurk here a lot and hunt mostly Illinois and Indiana because I grew up there and have spots. Several of my spots are in state parks and I live in Florida. Been hearing numerous rumors about access in both states. Don't wanna drive all the way up there just to find out they're closed and can't get in. Can someone give me some insight as to park access in both states please? Thanks in advance


----------



## hag7899 (Mar 5, 2015)

wade said:


> so i have a couple of Fun Topics to blend into Our conversations . just Before Our multi Popping begins...
> *#1.. has anyone on here ever Thrown Corn at cars around Halloween time ??
> 
> *tell us about it..
> ...


we did it, climbed trees & dropped them from above. It was a rush till somebody stopped & threatened to call police...we split!


----------



## hag7899 (Mar 5, 2015)

shroomsearcher said:


> Just tell them you're going to the grocery store. Not lying! Besides, I don't know anyone who hunts in groups larger than 10 people, so we'll be practicing proper social distancing.


we are going to the grocery store, it's the only place they sell morels!


----------



## hag7899 (Mar 5, 2015)

wade said:


> I'm in the woods in Monroe county Indiana..but seeing ZERO so far


me too, nothing. Drat!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

br5 said:


> Plus people walking out of your hot spot with bags filled. My son had to wait a week before we could head north last year. SE side covered with morel stumps. Very depressing to know your hunting a heavily hit woods.


shucks..thats all i hunt here now a days
is heavily hit woods..


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Here they come !! South central Indiana


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

jslwalls said:


> I can tell already it’s going to be very crowded, chaotic, free for all race for morels on public land this year. Half the state is quarantined, social distancing, or unemployed. Throw free admission on top and hell people don’t have anything to do but go to the woods.


Also bet in 9-10 months from now their will be alot of babies being born lol they will be known as the corona generation


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Woodsman_66 said:


> *Title:The Virus Phenomenon*
> Yesterday was by any other measure would have been a typical Monday March 30th at one o'clock in the afternoon with no special attraction, wouldn't normally see more than 2 or 3 cars pass by in the State Park where i was walking...This particular Monday was like the Indy 500.
> It was hard to just cross the road without making a mad dash not to get run over.
> With all of these people not working and going crazy for something to do, you would have thought it was July 4th weekend there...it was crazy.
> ...


I agree it feels like a holiday week coming up cause where I work it gets busy couple weeks before then goes back to normal but this time it's no holiday n it's been longer than couple weeks lol. It's crazy to think some people aren't working n others are working more than normal


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Stelthshroomer said:


> It was 35 when I went to work this morning. One month ago we were on track for an early spring then winter decided to come back. I predicted an early season and now its looking like a late start. Funny you just can't tell when it comes to this weather. At least it isn't hot and dry!!


It's just mother nature messing with are minds


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

kb said:


> All the rookies in the timber the next big plague is going to be a major outbreak of tick born diseases. If you are reading this and rarely hit the timber in spring please coat your clothing with something like permethrin that will help keep you out of the hospital or crippled for life. A friend of my wife is now wheel chair bound due to Lyme Disease. He did not even know he had been bitten or had it. A year later his joints all started swelling and hurting, got diagnosed with advance Lyme. Even after many treatments it just got worse. Be careful out there and you will have fun and be Ok


Yup that's one the checklist of things to do before going shrooming is spray the clothes with permethrin, damn stuff does work wanders
Sorry to hear bout your friend


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> Here they come !! South central Indiana
> View attachment 26710


Damn @wade you getting the right weather there!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

mush said:


> I lurk here a lot and hunt mostly Illinois and Indiana because I grew up there and have spots. Several of my spots are in state parks and I live in Florida. Been hearing numerous rumors about access in both states. Don't wanna drive all the way up there just to find out they're closed and can't get in. Can someone give me some insight as to park access in both states please? Thanks in advance


As of now I believe the state parks are open, with no fees. 
That being said, there are reports of community and city parks closing due to congregating. In Morgan Co. they began removing the rims from the outdoor basketball goals so people won't play. Hopefully folks follow the guidelines and they don't feel the need to close the park.


----------



## Brian888 (Apr 9, 2019)

On the board, found 3 little ones in Warrick Co. Found these in a small grove of sycamores. Still a little early it looks like in the woods here


----------



## TJC (Apr 22, 2018)

Finding nothin here in South Madison Co.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Not exactly easy carrying my 30 lb grandson in a pack on my back but we found blacks today Putnam county


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

TJC said:


> Finding nothin here in South Madison Co.
> View attachment 26760


Right on ! Brother @TJC Good to here and see ya again..
Thank You for Reporting in to us all


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Not exactly easy carrying my 30 lb grandson in a pack on my back but we found blacks today Putnam county
> View attachment 26762
> View attachment 26764
> View attachment 26766


im like'n that camo color on that Boy


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

I checked my place in Jennings Co and it is not real green yet. It always runs behind everyone else since its clay out there.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

parrothead said:


> I checked my place in Jennings Co and it is not real green yet. It always runs behind everyone else since its clay out there.


Thank You for Reporting this


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

elmgirl said:


> Not exactly easy carrying my 30 lb grandson in a pack on my back but we found blacks today Putnam county
> View attachment 26762
> View attachment 26764
> View attachment 26766


Hi Elmgirl, Great photo of the forest, and the grandson! People always ask me what's the forest look like when you find blacks and I always say it tends to be a bit more Oaky and when you look around it looks like your to early. I think you photo paints the perfect picture of what the woods look like when your finding blacks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Stelthshroomer said:


> Hi Elmgirl, Great photo of the forest, and the grandson! People always ask me what's the forest look like when you find blacks and I always say it tends to be a bit more Oaky and when you look around it looks like your to early. I think you photo paints the perfect picture of what the woods look like when your finding blacks. Thanks for sharing.


I agree nearly everyone I know will tell me I'm out too early this is why I dont listen!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> I agree nearly everyone I know will tell me I'm out too early this is why I dont listen!


shoot..it ain't to early..there are Morels up somewhere here and around in early spots Now..
and being out a little early is how we learn it..and stay on top of it..
and how we have our chances to get to at least some spots before anyone else does


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Just want to wish everyone luck this year and stay safe


----------



## TJC (Apr 22, 2018)

wade said:


> Right on ! Brother @TJC Good to here and see ya again..
> Thank You for Reporting in to us all[/
> 
> .
> ...


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> Not exactly easy carrying my 30 lb grandson in a pack on my back but we found blacks today Putnam county
> View attachment 26762
> View attachment 26764
> View attachment 26766


The only place i have ever found blacks was Putnam co. Congrats. I was out with the pups and my wife behind the high school tonight on a hike, nothing, but your info makes me want to get back out there.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

So, i have a question for all our morel professors, i was hunting/walking in an area tonight in Morgan Co, go Bulldogs, my question, this area 20 years ago was a field of briers and saplings, now it is a woods. I have found morels nearby, 300 yds across the road. Again, my question, anyone think this spot will be productive. I will keep you posted.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> So, i have a question for all our morel professors, i was hunting/walking in an area tonight in Morgan Co, go Bulldogs, my question, this area 20 years ago was a field of briers and saplings, now it is a woods. I have found morels nearby, 300 yds across the road. Again, my question, anyone think this spot will be productive. I will keep you posted.


 i know you Requested Professors to reply
but if i may .. @jashroomer and Everyone
* My first thought is have spores found their way into there..You got to have spores..
over 20yrs the wind has blown many directions..but our prevailing winds are always out of the south west to north west
is the old 20yr brier/now woods down wind from the 300 foot across the road where you find um
still being across the road plus the 300ft..could be enough of a barrier to have kept spores from making the journey
if the wind is not prevailing in favor makes it even less likely to be finding in the
old 20yr brier/now woods
and Then "The Mystery that Will Always Be"
so "i already know, that i don't really know"
So..and "I Won't Know if I Don't Go"
we are all about to find out...
cause we have Our Brother on the Ground jashroomer Hunting there and Reporting in
This is gonna be Very interesting


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

hag7899 said:


> we are going to the grocery store, it's the only place they sell morels!


I have never paid for a morel in my life! They don't sell them in grocery store where I live, although I have heard of some high end markets in the Cleveland area selling them for outrageous prices. $500 a pound and better! 



jashroomer said:


> So, i have a question for all our morel professors, i was hunting/walking in an area tonight in Morgan Co, go Bulldogs, my question, this area 20 years ago was a field of briers and saplings, now it is a woods. I have found morels nearby, 300 yds across the road. Again, my question, anyone think this spot will be productive. I will keep you posted.


I would ask which way your prevailing wind blows. If it blows from where you've found morels in the past toward that area, hell yes! Go! I figure that even if it doesn't, it's at least worth a quick look. The wind is variable enough around here, that anything could happen. Just how big is the place anyway?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jashroomer said:


> The only place i have ever found blacks was Putnam co. Congrats. I was out with the pups and my wife behind the high school tonight on a hike, nothing, but your info makes me want to get back out there.


Same here only place I've found blacks in Indiana is here and my hunting today was limited since I have my grandson my normal spot where I usually find my first had 0 but imma take my grandson back out looking tomorrow then Saturday I'll have a break and I'm going to hit all my spots! Today was a teaser


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Brian888 said:


> On the board, found 3 little ones in Warrick Co. Found these in a small grove of sycamores. Still a little early it looks like in the woods here


Had a friend find 93 in warrick co today


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

its Go Time..Trust Me this is Exactly what we want to see.. the last 3 weeks weather has been perfect and Now This
Forecast..May as well say Could Not be More Perfect Indiana...
* and it Reallyjust Beco.Becomesa No Brainier at this Piont.
* So Stop thinkink and just Get out There !







Hit the GoGoGo Button ...
*Starting Right Now
* Over and Throughout the next 6 Weeks
*from Cincinnati Ohio t Louisville along the Ohio River t Evansville Indiana t Carmi Illinois and the Shawnee National Forest.
*Then Quickly Popping from East t West and Northward toward Detroit Michigan and Chicogo while Flushing and Filling in Patches and Counties Everywhere in between ..
* it is On On On !!
* and just the Weather we have had thus far is enough to continue supporting what we have already seen Elsewhere this Year..
** One of Our Biggest Years Ever.
a Huge Healthy Flushing Harvesting
for Everyone of Us..
* Get your Rain Gear Boots and Dry socks
and Get Out there..... Smiling & Finding


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

Still to early. Maybe some small blacks by next weekend if it warms up. Central Indiana.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

TJC said:


> Finding nothin here in South Madison Co.
> View attachment 26760


That's very reassuring to see, I'm just a county north of ya, grant. So believe I'll have to give it whirl sometime this weekend. Time to get boots out n start looking!


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

the kiddo keeps asking if it's time to go look for mushrooms so finally this weekend I'll be able to tell him YESSS
Go get them boots on n let's go boy!! Lol


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Back in the woods it’s a beautiful morning


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

jashroomer said:


> So, i have a question for all our morel professors, i was hunting/walking in an area tonight in Morgan Co, go Bulldogs, my question, this area 20 years ago was a field of briers and saplings, now it is a woods. I have found morels nearby, 300 yds across the road. Again, my question, anyone think this spot will be productive. I will keep you posted.[/QUOT if the right kind of trees are there, you can find
> em. I do real well in second growth areas in the northern part of the state. there is typically some small dead elms mixed in where I do good.


----------



## scottyg11 (Apr 23, 2016)

Not a whole lot in central Indiana yet. May apples are just popping but ramps are up. Headed down to Martin county this weekend. Good luck all


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Wow took a few days off of here missed like four pages keep it going out there and be safe p.s @wade can you kick out the idiot trying to take advantage of people selling bs thanks for anything you can do


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

guff76 said:


> View attachment 26910
> the kiddo keeps asking if it's time to go look for mushrooms so finally this weekend I'll be able to tell him YESSS
> Go get them boots on n let's go boy!! Lol


@guff76

Love the picture, not only for the Morel Club used, but for the memories your picture will give your son and future generations your passion for family and Morels. Best wishes.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Wow took a few days off of here missed like four pages keep it going out there and be safe p.s @wade can you kick out the idiot trying to take advantage of people selling bs thanks for anything you can do


yep


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

@wade 
How about you guys going out this weekend ?


----------



## Jiffy (Mar 29, 2018)

I’ll be tackling Franklin county tmoro for hopefully some ramps. If I get lucky to find a spongey friend I’ll take them too


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> @wade
> How about you guys going out this weekend ?


Man i wanted to go yesterday and today and tomorrow and EVERYDAY NOW 
but haven't been Able to


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

wade said:


> Here they come !! South central Indiana
> View attachment 26710


Wow, those day and night temps are in the sweet spot for sure.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

guff76 said:


> Also bet in 9-10 months from now their will be alot of babies being born lol they will be known as the corona generation


LOL, I was born in the Pabst generation.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jashroomer said:


> So, i have a question for all our morel professors, i was hunting/walking in an area tonight in Morgan Co, go Bulldogs, my question, this area 20 years ago was a field of briers and saplings, now it is a woods. I have found morels nearby, 300 yds across the road. Again, my question, anyone think this spot will be productive. I will keep you posted.


Very intriguing question. How long till a new woods can produce morels? Keep us posted.


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Starting to warm up and green up in my area... And found my first falsey of the year so the season should be on shortly for me


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

My Jennings County woods looks just like the pics above.


----------



## leo6960 (May 2, 2014)

Putnam county


----------



## Footballguy6305 (Mar 21, 2018)

Brown County is definitely on the map.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Footballguy6305 said:


> Brown County is definitely on the map.
> View attachment 27006
> View attachment 27008


good ones


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

leo6960 is that sandy soil?


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Wade ur right they are finding so great ones in Oklahoma. Holly Cow.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

While he wont say it Jeremiah's mad I found the first mushroom AGAIN I told him beginning of the season baby quit runnin to the back of the woods and for heavens sake slow down some lol the plus side we are heading out bags packed tent and firewood loaded first mushroom trip of the year destination unknown


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> While he wont say it Jeremiah's mad I found the first mushroom AGAIN I told him beginning of the season baby quit runnin to the back of the woods and for heavens sake slow down some lol the plus side we are heading out bags packed tent and firewood loaded first mushroom trip of the year destination unknown


Poor Jeramiah, you showed him AGAIN he may be running by them or stepping on them as he runs through the woods. Keep us up to date on "destinations unknown" shroom on my friend


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> While he wont say it Jeremiah's mad I found the first mushroom AGAIN I told him beginning of the season baby quit runnin to the back of the woods and for heavens sake slow down some lol the plus side we are heading out bags packed tent and firewood loaded first mushroom trip of the year destination unknown


that is So AWESOME


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

parrothead said:


> Wade ur right they are finding so great ones in Oklahoma. Holly Cow.


@iwonagain gots him a spot..
actually its a little more than just that..
" HONEY !!! HOLE !!! OOOOO OOOLE !!!!! "


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Yesterday’s finds where nothing but fishing was not bad 14 crappie 12 bass and 1 blue gill you can see in the picture the water was muddy so not a bad morning


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kokomo woods














May apples up and unfolding on sunnier side of hill.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Just want to wish everyone luck this year and stay safe


Same to you


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

elmgirl said:


> Same to you


R you going to give us a hint of where you’re hunting


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

so something horrible happened over the winter, I had about 6 ziplock bags of mushrooms in my freezer, each being a good mess, i was planning on having them on special occaisions through out fall, winter months. thanksgiving, christmas, super bowl etc. Well I went to get something out and discovered freezer quit working, I didnt care about some meat and other items , but I about cried over losing my Morels.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yea I’d cry to


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

But at least it is the season to replenish the loss


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

funamongus said:


> so something horrible happened over the winter, I had about 6 ziplock bags of mushrooms in my freezer, each being a good mess, i was planning on having them on special occaisions through out fall, winter months. thanksgiving, christmas, super bowl etc. Well I went to get something out and discovered freezer quit working, I didnt care about some meat and other items , but I about cried over losing my Morels.


I Can Feel That


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

ONe bit of good news. I just paid 1.10 per gallon for gas. I got 43 gallons for 47.30, unreal


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

funamongus said:


> so something horrible happened over the winter, I had about 6 ziplock bags of mushrooms in my freezer, each being a good mess, i was planning on having them on special occaisions through out fall, winter months. thanksgiving, christmas, super bowl etc. Well I went to get something out and discovered freezer quit working, I didnt care about some meat and other items , but I about cried over losing my Morels.


I had the same thing happen a few years ago. The plug came out of the freezer and all my venison, bluegill, perch, mushrooms and frozen foraged edibles went south. 

Even worse, the smell didn't seep out for we guessed 3-4 weeks. It smelled like John Wayne Gacy’s basement for weeks. Lost everything. 

The invention needs to be a text message to your phone when the freezer goes offline. That’s a solution.


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

Spencer county on board!!!!


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Dont they have alarms that you can put in your freezer when it goes below a certain temp it goes off.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

who would have ever Ever thought


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Franklin county my early spot found 12 left them to grow


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

parrothead said:


> Dont they have alarms that you can put in your freezer when it goes below a certain temp it goes off.


About 15 years ago I was working on an old farm house that had a side porch on it that had been closed in. On that porch (now room) was an old International Harvester chest freezer with an alarm. It was part of our job to get rid of the freezer that had clearly been on the porch before it was closed in. After removing all we could we still had to cut it up to get it out. I did save one of the 6 batteries that was in the alarm. If you look at the date I don't think they were ever changed.


parrothead said:


> Dont they have alarms that you can put in your freezer when it goes below a certain temp it goes off.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Ok elmgirl waiting on the recon information from ur fungi mission


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

From Kokomo to br5 and those woods start looking better very soon


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Wade have you still not found anything . Your usually the mushroom whisper?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

i have not been able to get in the woods yet..its a Terrible Terrible Terrible Thing
hopefully I'll be in by Tuesday


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

Going to get down in the low 30's later next week. Went for a walkabout today. Largest mayappme found was 3" and on south facing hill. Most of the woods look dormant. Good thing too with the cold temps heading this way. On track for yellows to flush in early may again this year. Picture is from April 26th last year in switzerland county. If you zoom in, you will see a yellow in the background I used as a seat to take a rest. (Well maybe not THAT big)


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

Like the big yellows!!!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Well I didnt get many pics as I was really enjoying being out today we found about 35 total nothing big I only have a pic of what was left after dinner because we were rushing to get camp set up and dinner done before the rain but we will head back out in the morning and hunt til dark it was a bit of a challenging day because Jeremiah was on another mountain dew high he wanted to search every BIG tree in sight even though I had told him a zillion times wrong trees
Today not a single mushroom was found around an elm, ash sycamore or pine tree! One thing about morels they are mysterious for sure
We have hunted several states and they've all been learning experiences we stayed in indiana however different parts of indiana also mean different hunting environments.... I am a slow hunter and I always take note of the first one I find and where I found it and I target that tree and that type of ground but you know women are never right tomorrow he says hes gonna look around the 2 trees I suggested go figure when we got to camp the deer steaks I had brought were still froze so I had to improvise and cut them in pieces it's been an amazing day even though we didnt find a ton I love the woods it provided sauteed shrooms to go with our deer meat and enough Turkey tail for a hot cup of tea later




























]


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

okay help me with a dispute what is your opinion of identification on this


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 27134
> View attachment 27134
> View attachment 27138
> okay help me with a dispute what is your opinion of identification on this


There was a time..I'd know Absolutely 
but now i can take only a guess..
* Honey Suckle? 
sorry im of no help with a Guess.
*surely someone can tell us..
i know who.. @morelsxs will know


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@iwonagain still bringing it.
in Oklahoma


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

wade said:


> @iwonagain still bringing it.
> in Oklahoma
> View attachment 27140


I look at that pic and i sit here in a pool and sit in a pool of envy, nice finds.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone goin this morning


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@jslwalls posting from April 13th 2017
Very Exciting


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

wade said:


> Anyone goin this morning


Im going if i can get my wife out of the bed,lol about to go with out her!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> Anyone goin this morning


I’m going out this morning to church and check out a burn site and do some scouting


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

wade said:


> Anyone goin this morning



Went yesterday to Attubery again, still early, even tho it all seems so good right now. Need so good rains and some warmer nights.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

funamongus said:


> Im going if i can get my wife out of the bed,lol about to go with out her!


yep, i don't know why Robin won't get up,
will you be in Monroe county


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> I’m going out this morning to church and check out a burn site and do some scouting


i still can't make it yet..hoping by Tuesday


----------



## leo6960 (May 2, 2014)

parrothead said:


> leo6960 is that sandy soil?


Umm, I believe that is what you would call it. We have 4 different soil types that run through our property from the glaciers. My dog actually found these little guys. They were about 2 feet up from a small stream. South facing hill. They were tiny. I’ll walk back in a bit and see what they look like this morning.


----------



## leo6960 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> Anyone goin this morning


I might stroll around for a bit. I don’t want to step on any under the leaves. I always think about how many I could be stepping on. Then I worry about it for the rest of the time I’m looking.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

wade said:


> Anyone goin this morning


Well wade I plan on it at some point I've been up since the crack of dawn made my breakfast and coffee Jeremiah still in the tent its 8:30 where we are hes got about 5 more minutes before I do one of 2 things leave him n tent to sleep (which hed sleep til noon or 1) or tie the tent to the car n drag him however both would probably mean grouchiness and no more mushrooms trips for awhile


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 27134
> View attachment 27134
> View attachment 27138
> okay help me with a dispute what is your opinion of identification on this


I believe it’s bush honeysuckle. There is one spot I check every year and sometimes it’s flooded with morels, not always thou. When it does hit its 
one here one there spread all through out it. The honeysuckle is super thick and it’s hard to get them all. Are finding by them this year?


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Bush honeysuckle is almost the 1st bush/tree to leaf out in spring


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Well wade I plan on it at some point I've been up since the crack of dawn made my breakfast and coffee Jeremiah still in the tent its 8:30 where we are hes got about 5 more minutes before I do one of 2 things leave him n tent to sleep (which hed sleep til noon or 1) or tie the tent to the car n drag him however both would probably mean grouchiness and no more mushrooms trips for awhile


Hhhmmm...... that needs t change.
but what can you do...Hhhmmm...
I Got it !!!!...stand behind the tent where he can't see you..may be 25 feet away..
and Start Shooting a Gun into the ground like one shot every 4 seconds ..
While.. Screaming ..and Screaming
Crying Out for Your Life.. Jeramiah!!!!!!
Ahhhh !!!!! Help Me!!!!!! Shooting that Gun
Boom !!!! Ahhh !!!! Jeremi ..BOOM HELP
when he Jumps Outa that Tent ..
Standing there in Shock....
Ready to Kill something..
Have his Breakfast sitting There Ready
hand Him a Mountain Dew and a Kiss..
and Say Lets Get Going Sweetheart


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> I believe it’s bush honeysuckle. There is one spot I check every year and sometimes it’s flooded with morels, not always thou. When it does hit its
> one here one there spread all through out it. The honeysuckle is super thick and it’s hard to get them all. Are finding by them this year?


That's what I said and i found alot around these last year but never got a pic of it i told my sisters husband i found them around honey suckles last year and he said he never heard of such a thing
Its funny though some woods where i see these i find no morels but then the spot in central indy I find alot around them


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> I believe it’s bush honeysuckle. There is one spot I check every year and sometimes it’s flooded with morels, not always thou. When it does hit its
> one here one there spread all through out it. The honeysuckle is super thick and it’s hard to get them all. Are finding by them this year?


Another crazy thing the ones I do find around honey suckle bushes never get big I left some last year went back 7 days later same size for some reason they remain small


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

leo6960 said:


> I might stroll around for a bit. I don’t want to step on any under the leaves. I always think about how many I could be stepping on. Then I worry about it for the rest of the time I’m looking.


I always obsess about the ones I missed.
_
"I found zero today, ok, now can someone please tell me exactly how many I missed? _
_Is it hundreds? Was it one?"_

Bugs me all the time.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> Well wade I plan on it at some point I've been up since the crack of dawn made my breakfast and coffee Jeremiah still in the tent its 8:30 where we are hes got about 5 more minutes before I do one of 2 things leave him n tent to sleep (which hed sleep til noon or 1) or tie the tent to the car n drag him however both would probably mean grouchiness and no more mushrooms trips for awhile


LOL


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

noskydaddy said:


> I always obsess about the ones I missed.
> _
> "I found zero today, ok, now can someone please tell me exactly how many I missed?
> Is it hundreds? Was it one?"_
> ...


I have a similar issue. When driving by a woods I am thinking, are there any in there, how many, how far in, should I stop? This never ending.


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 27134
> View attachment 27134
> View attachment 27138
> okay help me with a dispute what is your opinion of identification on this


Def honeysuckle. That's what I make my walking sticks from. They are super strong yet incredibly light! Plus each large bush cluster tends to have at least one or two good 4 foot section that's nice and straight without any interruptions. 
I used to favor maple, I like the way the bark doesn't need stripped. But hardwoods get to be gruling and cumbersome if you cover as much ground as I do some years. Honeysuckle is the perfect medium, imo.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> Well wade I plan on it at some point I've been up since the crack of dawn made my breakfast and coffee Jeremiah still in the tent its 8:30 where we are hes got about 5 more minutes before I do one of 2 things leave him n tent to sleep (which hed sleep til noon or 1) or tie the tent to the car n drag him however both would probably mean grouchiness and no more mushrooms trips for awhile


The Mt. Dew high has worn off. Don't be to hard on him, 2 sets of eyes are better than one.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Hunted in MMF, NE Brown Co. for 3-4hours with my son. Checked some spots that have produced in the past, nothing yet. Tried some new areas trying to find some blacks with no luck. Things still look early, some mayapples are up, but many more just sprouting, only a few diff wildflowers. With 70's on the way thing should change quickly.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

indy_nebo said:


> Def honeysuckle. That's what I make my walking sticks from. They are super strong yet incredibly light! Plus each large bush cluster tends to have at least one or two good 4 foot section that's nice and straight without any interruptions.
> I used to favor maple, I like the way the bark doesn't need stripped. But hardwoods get to be gruling and cumbersome if you cover as much ground as I do some years. Honeysuckle is the perfect medium, imo.


I made need to try them, left my stick in the woods after a break. Will look for it in a few days when i return, but may need a new one.


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

still early in monroe county, I think we're a week out for the flush, weather permitting,


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

I dont no about you, but hoping for a good season to build up moral around here! Its nice to get out and walk around in woods even if your not finding any


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

well 3:30 we have a 2 1/2 hr drive home so heres what we managed today... not too bad 4 a spot that was being HEAVILY hunted but we had very little option for places to hunt around here


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice Find, which county or part of state?


----------



## scottyg11 (Apr 23, 2016)

indy_nebo said:


> Def honeysuckle. That's what I make my walking sticks from. They are super strong yet incredibly light! Plus each large bush cluster tends to have at least one or two good 4 foot section that's nice and straight without any interruptions.
> I used to favor maple, I like the way the bark doesn't need stripped. But hardwoods get to be gruling and cumbersome if you cover as much ground as I do some years. Honeysuckle is the perfect medium, imo.


Never thought of that. Great idea. I’ve found small ones in a spot at the cabin, but not every year. I started making my walking sticks (5 yrs ago) out of down cedar trees. Small ones. It’s where I found my first grey morel. Here’s a progression from left to right. Last year, 2 yrs ago, 3 yrs ago, 4yrs what I currently use. I leave some of the skin on and keep in my garage for a year at least. I make them for friends and family. They are super lightweight and strong. Good luck. Nothing for me yet. The woods look dry and just not ready. We shall see, I’ll be back on Tuesday.


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Yea got into my spots in Illinois yesterday, met with this


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> Hunted in MMF, NE Brown Co. for 3-4hours with my son. Checked some spots that have produced in the past, nothing yet. Tried some new areas trying to find some blacks with no luck. Things still look early, some mayapples are up, but many more just sprouting, only a few diff wildflowers. With 70's on the way thing should change quickly.


that is some Excellent information 
Thank You


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

parrothead said:


> Nice Find, which county or part of state?





parrothead said:


> Nice Find, which county or part of state?


Southwestern Indiana I believe warrick county maybe


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Toastyjakes said:


> Yea got into my spots in Illinois yesterday, met with this
> View attachment 27190


Saw slot of people from illinois out hunting in southwestern Indiana today


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok seen this thought you all will like


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

funamongus said:


> still early in monroe county, I think we're a week out for the flush, weather permitting,


well you know i haven't been able to get in the woods.. so @funamongus
Thank You for Haveing a look
and Reporting to Us..
if Morels where gonna be found in Monroe county today my Money would have bet on You to Bring um home.
So if You couldn't find any today then i doubt we hear of much if any at all from anyone else


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Also I was telling @wade about these bushes that I find most of my morels under told him I would get some good pictures well here they are


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

But my second tree here are these no idea what they are I heard possibly Osage orange always look dead and super hard can hardly break small sticks almost every other one has morels


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

May apples just coming up




























Went today lost my thermometer sucks but this is what I seen


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Toastyjakes said:


> Yea got into my spots in Illinois yesterday, met with this
> View attachment 27190


Well that Sucks..and is Stupid..
but i see that they intentionally left off of their little flyer any Mentions of being Ticketed, arrested, prosecuted, Fined, or incarcerated...because they know they ain't gonna do that..
@Toastyjakes ..Howdy..Wade here..
and i say to You and All of us !!
Get Your Complete Stealth Camouflage on..and get Out there and Express Your Constitutional Right to be Foraging for your Native Food..
Get a good plan and Have a Cool headed Driver drop you off with perfect timming. just before daylight..and probably shouldn't call them to come get you till after dark..
Make sure you don't get seen at anytime so nobody will try to come up close to you risking Virus spreading.. so nobody can Complain at you about that...
and have plenty of Morel bags with you..
because that little flyer is probably gonna trick Most folks into going back home
So you should be Finding a bunch of Morels


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 27198
> View attachment 27200
> View attachment 27202
> View attachment 27204
> But my second tree here are these no idea what they are I heard possibly Osage orange always look dead and super hard can hardly break small sticks almost every other one has morels


I believe if there are hedge apples on the ground it Osage Orange. If not it looks like cotton wood. I could be wrong thou I’m not very good at tree identification.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 27192
> Ok seen this thought you all will like


Thank You for Reporting these


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

jslwalls said:


> I believe if there are hedge apples on the ground it Osage Orange. If not it looks like cotton wood. I could be wrong thou I’m not very good at tree identification.


Ya no hedge apples if there are what I think they are like hedge balls big green balls did c some small red crab apples around but I don’t think there off this tree but idk


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Toastyjakes said:


> Yea got into my spots in Illinois yesterday, met with this
> View attachment 27190


 ya same at one of my spots yet there are parents talking there kids for walk and people walking there dog so I’m just say hey I’m here walking my dog if anyone asks


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

I did head out this evening for a few hours to check some early grey spots of mine. Nada! I think I’m at least 14 days out for greys and yellows by the looks of the forest floor. I’ll probably find a black in 7. Montgomery county.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> ya same at one of my spots yet there are parents talking there kids for walk and people walking there dog so I’m just say hey I’m here walking my dog if anyone asks


and have a leash with a collar hanging from it to show..and say he slipped his collar and chased a deer into the woods.
try to look heartbroken and bout to cry as..your bout half frantic trying to find him


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

funamongus said:


> so something horrible happened over the winter, I had about 6 ziplock bags of mushrooms in my freezer, each being a good mess, i was planning on having them on special occaisions through out fall, winter months. thanksgiving, christmas, super bowl etc. Well I went to get something out and discovered freezer quit working, I didnt care about some meat and other items , but I about cried over losing my Morels.


Same thing happened to me a few years back, lost my deer meat and my shrooms. Real buzz kill for sure.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> From Kokomo to br5 and those woods start looking better very soon


First dandelions coming up in town today. I'm now targeting 3rd full week of April for start.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> I always obsess about the ones I missed.
> _
> "I found zero today, ok, now can someone please tell me exactly how many I missed?
> Is it hundreds? Was it one?"_
> ...


I always believe the mother load is just over the next ridge. Always think about it on 8 hour drive home.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Toastyjakes said:


> Yea got into my spots in Illinois yesterday, met with this
> View attachment 27190


That seriously sucks.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 27198
> View attachment 27200
> View attachment 27202
> View attachment 27204
> But my second tree here are these no idea what they are I heard possibly Osage orange always look dead and super hard can hardly break small sticks almost every other one has morels


I'd guess osage as well.


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

When does everyone think southern indiana (spencer county) will be prime time I'm thinking not this Monday but next monday????


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

elmgirl said:


> While he wont say it Jeremiah's mad I found the first mushroom AGAIN I told him beginning of the season baby quit runnin to the back of the woods and for heavens sake slow down some lol the plus side we are heading out bags packed tent and firewood loaded first mushroom trip of the year destination unknown


Nice! Sounds like an adventure in these COVID-19 times! Something we all could use! I agree with you elmgirl. There a 4WD track leading into a woods where I hunt. It was by accident that I found one of the biggest morels of my life growing alongside this track. About 2" from being run over by an ATV tire! Now I've slowed down to where I have the chance to notice things! And I find more morels! Also, don't forget to explore new territory. 

New territory doesn't mean land miles away! It can be 10, 20, 30 ,40 yards from where you are currently finding them. I pushed back a little further into the woods last year from where I was finding morels toward the edge. I found a lot more, and bigger! Keep pushing! Keep pushing the envelope.


----------



## WHIT (Mar 29, 2020)

wade said:


> Anyone goin this morning


I went out again on Saturday to HNF and found 13 Black morels. Haven't found any grey's or yellows. I think those are still early.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

WHIT said:


> I went out again on Saturday to HNF and found 13 Black morels. Haven't found any grey's or yellows. I think those are still early.


Thank You for Reporting to us all


----------



## WHIT (Mar 29, 2020)

A question I have about grey's and yellows. If I find a spot that produces black morels, will that same spot produce grey's and yellow morels later in the season?


----------



## WHIT (Mar 29, 2020)

I stopped by the woods near Story, IN and did not find any. I did notice the Mayapples were starting to come up!


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

Whit
I very seldom find yellows and greys in the same spot as blacks here in central Indiana. I have maybe a couple of times in the 40 years I've been hunting morels. Find most of the blacks in sandy soil which warms quicker. I feel that by the time its warmed up enough for yellows, the sand soil has become way too dry and hot for yellows to flush. Just my way thoughts on it.


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

Ohhhh yeahh!!!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

WHIT said:


> A question I have about grey's and yellows. If I find a spot that produces black morels, will that same spot produce grey's and yellow morels later in the season?


In south central KY I find the Blacks and the little greys/yellows using the same environments. Sandy soil, E and N facing hillsides near poplar and pignut hickory. I’ve been picking this past week with blacks, yellows and greys showing up within 20 ft of each other. These patches have been producing like this for the past 20 years.


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

Tool fan,

Looks like hedge(osage) too me. They may not have seeded last year thus no old hedge apples. Osage and black hawthorn are very tough and match your description. If there are no thorns they are probably hedge. When you break a limb, look at the inner fiber. It will be really orange if hedge. Also, you will be hard pressed to find a section of limb 4' or longer that is straight or does not have a knot. Years ago my dad would hand cut and draw his own long bows out of it and we would have to check alot of trees to find a piece fit for that. Hope this helps.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

WHIT said:


> A question I have about grey's and yellows. If I find a spot that produces black morels, will that same spot produce grey's and yellow morels later in the season?


Well ..that is hard to say.. but..
* knowing that Morels will grow Wherever they want, makes it possible
*my Experience is not as likely to find black, grey, and yellow all within a three foot circle..
*but within 50ft 100ft 300ft+ Yes it is very likely and almost Assured.
Still Ultimately..
** You Won't Know if You Don't Go **
and The Mystery Will Always Be.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

WHIT said:


> I stopped by the woods near Story, IN and did not find any. I did notice the Mayapples were starting to come up!


i love Story Indiana


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 27194
> View attachment 27196
> Also I was telling @wade about these bushes that I find most of my morels under told him I would get some good pictures well here they are


Those are the honey suckle bushes


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Todays finds I believe it’s devils urn and some more crappies


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Those are the honey suckle bushes


I know that’s what shocked me because I was going to ask about them today and then you did so it was great timing


----------



## leo6960 (May 2, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> I always obsess about the ones I missed.
> _
> "I found zero today, ok, now can someone please tell me exactly how many I missed?
> Is it hundreds? Was it one?"_
> ...


Me too, I also wonder if a better mushroom hunter was there would they see all the morels that I don’t.....


----------



## leo6960 (May 2, 2014)

The Provider said:


> Whit
> I very seldom find yellows and greys in the same spot as blacks here in central Indiana. I have maybe a couple of times in the 40 years I've been hunting morels. Find most of the blacks in sandy soil which warms quicker. I feel that by the time its warmed up enough for yellows, the sand soil has become way too dry and hot for yellows to flush. Just my way thoughts on it.


Wow, I never thought of it that way. I think I might test the moisture in different areas this year.


----------



## leo6960 (May 2, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 27184
> well 3:30 we have a 2 1/2 hr drive home so heres what we managed today... not too bad 4 a spot that was being HEAVILY hunted but we had very little option for places to hunt around here


We have only have 1 year where we had picker heads on our property. They were so much fun to find. Nice pics and good job!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 27198
> View attachment 27200
> View attachment 27202
> View attachment 27204
> But my second tree here are these no idea what they are I heard possibly Osage orange always look dead and super hard can hardly break small sticks almost every other one has morels


Looks like it could be locust.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 27294
> View attachment 27296
> Todays finds I believe it’s devils urn and some more crappies


I see a 5 part mini series in the future "The Crappie King". Nice catch. I got to fish for a few hrs on Saturday, first cast of the year produced a small bass, 1 for 1, then nothing for the next 2 hrs. Still good to fish.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

shroomsearcher said:


> Nice! Sounds like an adventure in these COVID-19 times! Something we all could use! I agree with you elmgirl. There a 4WD track leading into a woods where I hunt. It was by accident that I found one of the biggest morels of my life growing alongside this track. About 2" from being run over by an ATV tire! Now I've slowed down to where I have the chance to notice things! And I find more morels! Also, don't forget to explore new territory.
> 
> New territory doesn't mean land miles away! It can be 10, 20, 30 ,40 yards from where you are currently finding them. I pushed back a little further into the woods last year from where I was finding morels toward the edge. I found a lot more, and bigger! Keep pushing! Keep pushing the envelope.


There is a lot of wisdom in your post.

I'll never forget the time I parked my bike in the woods, 
walked a concentric circle for 90 minutes, not finding a single morel.

Defeated, and back at my bike, I bent down to at least pick a 
flower or two for my GF. 

And lo and behold, right below my bike pedals, were two 
small grey morels. Exactly under where I parked my bike!

That spot became a hot spot and still produces today.

If I didn't see those two, I may have never came back 
and totally missed a real honey hole.

I'll see if I can find the picture.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Here we are...right under the Trek!


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

well, that's the last of last years crop in my belly, dandelions out this weekend, watching my asparagus for first sprout, thinking this weekend will be slim pickins but got to try,


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

leo6960 said:


> I also wonder if a better mushroom hunter was there would they see all the morels that I don’t.....


Last year, over here in "Buckeye Nation" my neighbor and I went over the same 70 ft of stream bank 4 times in a row one day, finding Black Morels each time that we'd missed on the previous first, second & third passes.

Same thing happened yesterday, I started to pick up my bag to leave only to find another Black Morel just 30 inches from where I parked my mushroom bag. Well . . . after harvesting that Morel and feeling both humbled and satisfied I picked up the bag to go . . . and 15 inches from the last morel was another one barely the size of a little finger.

There's one at each end of the knife, immediately below.









This Morel I thought would be my last (below), so I took this pic showing how close it was to where I set my bag down while picking.








. . .only to see another little one below. It is actually in the upper right of the pic above, I believe -- but I can's see it -- too tiny.

I covered it with leaves.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Went to my Jennings Co woods nothing just still seams early.
I miss the Knaw Bone Tenderloin of there not far from Story.


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 27198
> View attachment 27200
> View attachment 27202
> View attachment 27204
> But my second tree here are these no idea what they are I heard possibly Osage orange always look dead and super hard can hardly break small sticks almost every other one has morels


I agree with elm girl on the first pic, def looks like honeysuckle. The other pics look too big, I think possibly black locust (good call Ja) or maybe even sassafras. A good idea would be to strip just the tiniest little bit, maybe a 4 inch strip, from the top bark so you can see the color underneath. That will tell you loads more info about a tree. Sassafras will score a vivid rusty red underneath, as will osage, but the contrast wont be as heavy on osage. Honeysuckle bark will be stringy and show a layer of green between the outer bark and the pulp. 

Man, the things we do to occupy mental space before gametime...


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh and check for thorns. Black locust for sure if thorns are present...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

parrothead said:


> Went to my Jennings Co woods nothing just still seams early.
> I miss the Knaw Bone Tenderloin of there not far from Story.


oh..dang...has that old eatery taken the secret to the grave with it..?
How can something that GOOD and ESTABLISHED be left to disappear


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

leo6960 said:


> I also wonder if a better mushroom hunter would see all the morels that I don’t.....


leo6960 -- One more hint. *"Freeze" *when you find a Morel. Look around, closer, farther, left, right . . . re-find your Morel, after looking away a few times, get your eyeballs closer to the ground and scan from that oblique angle close to the ground.

Yesterday I didn't expect to find any black morels and when I sighted the first I had to stop myself from gleefully rushing up to get it -- like it was going to escape, ha!

I slowly looked around and counted 6-7 more, before finally moving to cut the first one. The 6 or so little ones that I found and covered with leaves, I found by looking from a vantage point of my eyes about 20" from the ground. From that perspective, the 3/4 inch little ones still stood out. 

These techniques will help make you a better hunter.


----------



## hag7899 (Mar 5, 2015)

funamongus said:


> still early in monroe county, I think we're a week out for the flush, weather permitting,


I think your right, I was out by lake monroe & didn't see anything. mayapples are up & some wild flowers but not much else


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

if Yall remember last Monday Robinbluebird and Me..driving southeast on I-74 ..with no redbuds blooming for the whole 100 mile trip..until we got to Cincinnati we. began to see redbuds Everywhere beginning to bloom ..
but now 8 days later we are Rollin down 
I-74 again and still not seeing much change..but we are seeing redbuds along the way today..but just barely blooming


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Amfb1234 said:


> When does everyone think southern indiana (spencer county) will be prime time I'm thinking not this Monday but next monday????


They got the morel jitters.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Wade you get to go out tomorrow, correct?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

scoondog said:


> well, that's the last of last years crop in my belly, dandelions out this weekend, watching my asparagus for first sprout, thinking this weekend will be slim pickins but got to try,


Making last seasons Morels last till the start of the new season? You sir posses a lot more self discipline than I


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Stat park campgrounds closed but parks are still open.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

parrothead said:


> Wade you get to go out tomorrow, correct?


yep tomorrow afternoon


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Good luck wade let us know


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

All for that soul map of Kokomo got a new shroom bag to break in lol (hope anyways)


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rockytop69 said:


> Good luck wade let us know


yep..im Exspecting slim pickns ..
still; its just time to be in the woods.
" I Won't Know if I Don't Go "
i will be Enjoying


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Enjoy we all need time in the woods now and days


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Check out mayapples this evening. I saw a farmer planting corn on my way home from work. Small greys could start coming up by Saturday at this point.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

sb said:


> leo6960 -- One more hint. *"Freeze" *when you find a Morel. Look around, closer, farther, left, right . . . re-find your Morel, after looking away a few times, get your eyeballs closer to the ground and scan from that oblique angle close to the ground.
> 
> Yesterday I didn't expect to find any black morels and when I sighted the first I had to stop myself from gleefully rushing up to get it -- like it was going to escape, ha!
> 
> ...


Wow! Your woods are a lot more green than ours are! And I do exactly what you do. When I spot a morel, I SLOW WAY DOWN! I freeze in place and scan, looking for others. Once I think I have all morels in the vicinity spotted, I'll move forward and begin to gather.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> I know that’s what shocked me because I was going to ask about them today and then you did so it was great timing


My brother in law who calls himself the mushroom hunter of all time argued with me about these 4 hours I told him I always find them under honey suckle but he said no such thing however it's under the honey suckle It seems they are plentiful but never really get that big, how bout the ones you find?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

leo6960 said:


> We have only have 1 year where we had picker heads on our property. They were so much fun to find. Nice pics and good job!


Thx. 
I imagine we live real close to one another lol 
And I found so many peckerheads last year I eventually left em 
There are tons of them in Michigan


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 27184
> well 3:30 we have a 2 1/2 hr drive home so heres what we managed today... not too bad 4 a spot that was being HEAVILY hunted but we had very little option for places to hunt around here


Looks like a good haul their, a mixed bag of everything their


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Tomorrow I go back to work I've had my 1yr old grandson every weekday for the past 3 weeks trying to keep him safe from the virus but tomorrow it's back to work for me short day 8-11 then I'm heading to check one of my spots an hour away, Jeremiah went today after work and found nothing so fingers crossed my spot dont let me down I cannot let him get ahead of me I'm about 90% sure my spot wont disappoint but if it does imma go back to my spot that has blacks and see if anyone found em if not they should be many more there


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Toastyjakes said:


> Yea got into my spots in Illinois yesterday, met with this
> View attachment 27190


Yea I heard that about Illinois last week, no hunting, fishing because of this damn plague


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@Toastyjakes you are in Illinois?
Ever find em around swamp oak?


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

br5 said:


> First dandelions coming up in town today. I'm now targeting 3rd full week of April for start.


Yup saw my first dandelion in yard today also over here in grant county. All things considered it progressing right on time. Heck last week had couple nights still right at freezing temps


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> My brother in law who calls himself the mushroom hunter of all time argued with me about these 4 hours I told him I always find them under honey suckle but he said no such thing however it's under the honey suckle It seems they are plentiful but never really get that big, how bout the ones you find?


i find all sizes under them for me it’s about how long will I let them go considering this is public land


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Still think it's early here in the central part of the state, but got extra time, so heading out to the Parke/Putnam co. area, private property, to do a little fishing, and I will have to take a break and stroll through the woods.
What's the saying @wade "You won't know if you don't go"


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> Still think it's early here in the central part of the state, but got extra time, so heading out to the Parke/Putnam co. area, private property, to do a little fishing, and I will have to take a break and stroll through the woods.
> What's the saying @wade "You won't know if you don't go"


That's it


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

well, there is my sign , will be treating clothes tonight ,getting ready for my first look around this weekend


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

sb said:


> Last year, over here in "Buckeye Nation" my neighbor and I went over the same 70 ft of stream bank 4 times in a row one day, finding Black Morels each time that we'd missed on the previous first, second & third passes.
> 
> Same thing happened yesterday, I started to pick up my bag to leave only to find another Black Morel just 30 inches from where I parked my mushroom bag. Well . . . after harvesting that Morel and feeling both humbled and satisfied I picked up the bag to go . . . and 15 inches from the last morel was another one barely the size of a little finger.
> 
> ...


I'm now thinking I should be hunting stems, not caps.

Seems like my only chance at actually seeing them.

Those are very hard to see.

LOL


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

i will not be Hunting today..i need to Disc four acres of ground that i left plow turned over the winter


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jeff Evans said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I would like to make a bet about first morel found in northern indiana. I will pay $100 to the first person who can prove it by newspaper and shoot a picture of themselves with it.
> 
> ...


Be nice if they were also holding a copy of Indiana Auto & RV.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Thx.
> I imagine we live real close to one another lol
> And I found so many peckerheads last year I eventually left em
> There are tons of them in Michigan


I actually prefer their taste to true morels.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Sad sad day the governor of Iowa closed all the parks and I get 95% from a certain park that there is no way to get in with out them knowing all fences and gates I guess I will not be getting any morels this season I’m so depressed


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Dont worry a bout it Wade I found 0 again in Jennings Co

Scoondog I love fresh asparagus even though it makes my pee smell. Mine has not popped yet.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

14 day doesnt look good for Jennings CO. Lows in 30s and some 20s there.


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

parrothead said:


> Dont worry a bout it Wade I found 0 again in Jennings Co
> 
> Scoondog I love fresh asparagus even though it makes my pee smell. Mine has not popped yet.


I have always had a wild patch on my place enough for about one meal a week, but planted 30 domestic in a raised bed 4yrs ago this is the first year I can really pick hard, i get a good hand full every day


----------



## leo6960 (May 2, 2014)

sb said:


> Last year, over here in "Buckeye Nation" my neighbor and I went over the same 70 ft of stream bank 4 times in a row one day, finding Black Morels each time that we'd missed on the previous first, second & third passes.
> 
> Same thing happened yesterday, I started to pick up my bag to leave only to find another Black Morel just 30 inches from where I parked my mushroom bag. Well . . . after harvesting that Morel and feeling both humbled and satisfied I picked up the bag to go . . . and 15 inches from the last morel was another one barely the size of a little finger.
> 
> ...


You just summed up what happens to me all the time. Lol now I mark them and wait for my better half to come home and point out all the ones around the marked ones that I totally overlooked.


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Norther Indiana - Marshall county Indiana on the board. I found 8 tiny morels today in Marshall county. Will post pics in a bit.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

It amazes me how fast that stuff grows.


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Ya they weren’t there two days ago when I looked. That are always early in that spot! But was exciting to see!


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Franklin county wife and I found these 25 all in a 20 yard area heading 3 hours s














outh tmw where we found a couple hundred this time last year hope there up


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

80 degrees today, back to freezing by weekend, oh no!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> Sad sad day the governor of Iowa closed all the parks and I get 95% from a certain park that there is no way to get in with out them knowing all fences and gates I guess I will not be getting any morels this season I’m so depressed


That's a huge disappointment. I'm checking on places I hunt up north and so far they're open. Hope this planes out soon.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

funamongus said:


> 80 degrees today, back to freezing by weekend, oh no!


It may burn them a little, but we we've hunting them with a heavy frost in the morning before up north. My best years have always leaned toward colder side.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

sTEPHEN said:


> Norther Indiana - Marshall county Indiana on the board. I found 8 tiny morels today in Marshall county. Will post pics in a bit.


Next week should be really good. Supposed to get rain tonight as well.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Covered alot of ground today was very hot and dry someone picked my blacksand my reliable spot was bone dry definitely needs rain all in all I found 1 small one lol back at it tomorrow


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

deerslayer5656 said:


> Franklin county wife and I found these 25 all in a 20 yard area heading 3 hours s
> View attachment 27442
> View attachment 27444
> outh tmw where we found a couple hundred this time last year hope there up


Nice finds


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Bet Stephen those look like the be worth 100 bucks being northern indiana


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Mr Evans got 100 bounty


----------



## scottyg11 (Apr 23, 2016)

Martin county on the board. Looked at my early spots but it just doesn’t feel right. Too dry. Found these next to a couple small dead elms with a lot of skin still on and lower elevation next to the bottom portion of a wash. The elms were about 25 yards from each other. Headed home be back down there on Friday. Good luck to all.


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Ya I’ll run back tomorrow with a date, and get a pic. Think a cell phone with the date would suffice?


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Ok. Doesn’t matter to me! I just like finding them!


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Be better get store receipt or paper with date on it put beside shrooms take a pic no one will be able argue with that


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Ok will do. Thanks rockytop60


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

U r welcome


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

wade said:


> i will not be Hunting today..i need to Disc four acres of ground that i left plow turned over the winter


Thought about you and Robin last week when I found some old garlic on our shelves, and planted it in the garden


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

funamongus said:


> 80 degrees today, back to freezing by weekend, oh no!


I have been in Putnam/Owen co twice and Brown once the last 5 days and the woods is much further along to the west in Putnam/Owen. I think the cool temps will put the central part of the state on the same time line.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Didn’t find any morels, but caught a bunch of big bass today, 2 giants on top water, maybe the best day of bass fishing I’ve ever had in Indiana


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> Thought about you and Robin last week when I found some old garlic on our shelves, and planted it in the garden


that will be sooo Goood


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Here’s a pic with receipt. Date is in the bottom right corner...


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Attach.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

jashroomer said:


> Didn’t find any morels, but caught a bunch of big bass today, 2 giants on top water, maybe the best day of bass fishing I’ve ever had in Indiana


 Looks like you had a great day fishing good luck Shrooming


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

Visited (2) of my usual spots in central Indiana today- no luck... But feel like it won't be long now!! 

Stay Classy Morel Modders!!


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

tggmjcg said:


> Visited (2) of my usual spots in central Indiana today- no luck... But feel like it won't be long now!!
> 
> Stay Classy Morel Modders!!


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Well Mr Evans think u owe Stephen here 100 looks legit to me.Best of luck the rest of season looks like u off to a good start to me Stephen CONGRATS


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

1st one of the year. Only thing sticking up out of the ground was the top.only one. Still early and the coming temps they will go dormant. Looks like I may be right on target about it being 1st of may here in Henry County


----------



## hag7899 (Mar 5, 2015)

I went out today, but didn't find anything. it's still early yet. in about a week we should be knee deep in them!


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks! Good luck to you and everyone else! Had a great year last year! Hoping for another this year! I will keep posting pics as these grow, and with whatever else I can find!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jashroomer said:


> Didn’t find any morels, but caught a bunch of big bass today, 2 giants on top water, maybe the best day of bass fishing I’ve ever had in Indiana


What did you use? POP-R, Chug N Spit, Hulu Popper, Zara Spook?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

The Moon sure was Beautiful Rising


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

Amfb1234 said:


> View attachment 27494
> View attachment 27494
> View attachment 27494


Perry county


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

No Stephen beat ur post made


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

And with a receipt pic


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Ya I’m pretty sure it’s the same person... and it’s actually a copy of my pic...


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

It’s from the first pics I posted. When I didn’t post with a receipt or anything.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

br5 said:


> That's a huge disappointment. I'm checking on places I hunt up north and so far they're open. Hope this planes out soon.


I thought I read where you could still hike and stuff, just no camping and facilities closed. I have a few spots I will be hiking into from adjacent land if I can't drive in. Not going to let them rot. Makes no sense if Walmart has a 100 people or more wandering through it


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Is ur pic


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ya wish I could do that I’ve been trying to think of a way and I totally agree with you on the Walmart thing my wife drug me there and I was like you are to close to me I felt like I was in a Petri dish


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> What did you use? POP-R, Chug N Spit, Hulu Popper, Zara Spook?


I was using a weedless frog. Also caught several on my new favorite plastic, Gene Larew 6" Hawg Craw, didn't seem to matter what color.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jashroomer said:


> I was using a weedless frog. Also caught several on my new favorite plastic, Gene Larew 6" Hawg Craw, didn't seem to matter what color.
> View attachment 27522


Very nice.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Moderators, I'll just say it...

Can we get rid of this *SPAM* on here of "money for mushrooms"? 

This thread is gonna get all clogged up with garbage on 
some BS offer and desperate people falling for it.

I won't mention it again.


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Good morning guys n gals, this weekend should be go time id hope. But this cold spell coming will slow em down a bit id say. Wont know if you dont go


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Clothes all treated,ready to go,my main woods in Brown County is loaded with ticks, don't remember having that problem just a few years ago in that area ,cant help but wander what has changed, they have always been thick down in the far southern counties,must have migrated up


----------



## scottyg11 (Apr 23, 2016)

scoondog said:


> Clothes all treated,ready to go,my main woods in Brown County is loaded with ticks, don't remember having that problem just a few years ago in that area ,cant help but wander what has changed, they have always been thick down in the far southern counties,must have migrated up


It started getting real bad the last few years in Martin County close to Hoosier National. I think that’s why I have been treating my hunting clothes with this for the last 3 years. My wife wouldn’t wear the treated clothes I had for her and she had 5 ticks on her after yesterday’s hunt. I on the other hand.....had zero.

I appreciate all of the great advice here. Thank you Thank you.


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Whoa, hardly desperate... as I said, I could care less about the “bounty”. Just posting what I found, in northern Indiana.

And after pointing out it was fake, I had no intention of talking about it again.


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

scottyg11 said:


> View attachment 27540
> 
> It started getting real bad the last few years in Martin County close to Hoosier National. I think that’s why I have been treating my hunting clothes with this for the last 3 years. My wife wouldn’t wear the treated clothes I had for her and she had 5 ticks on her after yesterday’s hunt. I on the other hand.....had zero.
> 
> I appreciate all of the great advice here. Thank you Thank you.


Some worry about the chemical thing , i think its the least of the two evils when the only other alternative is to not go , we did used to use skin so soft, a complete rub down of the body before you dressed and it work for chiggers well ,not sure if it would repel ticks


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

I saw these mild winters have not helped to kill off any critters.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

scoondog said:


> Some worry about the chemical thing , i think its the least of the two evils when the only other alternative is to not go , we did used to use skin so soft, a complete rub down of the body before you dressed and it work for chiggers well ,not sure if it would repel ticks


I agree buddy. I think _prevention _to ticks is a good strategy.

However, I read the warnings on the bottle and if some people 
aren't inclined to read directions, I'd offer reading those several times!

This stuff is highly toxic and must be used as directed. 
The directions are very specific. And very small! LOL

Best.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

sTEPHEN said:


> Whoa, hardly desperate... as I said, I could care less about the “bounty”. Just posting what I found, in northern Indiana.
> 
> And after pointing out it was fake, I had no intention of talking about it again.


No heat on that buddy.

We've seen some weird sh*t on this board over the years...

Some for the record books. And some to never be discussed again.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

parrothead said:


> I saw these mild winters have not helped to kill off any critters.


Yes..i would think so..
as even our harshest winters haven't ever killed them completely out..
these Mild after Mild for Many years now
has surely added to what seem to me to be an their increase


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Noskydaddy will agree with you.stephen u did good true pic I believe thanks for sharing.i hunt northern part state to and like to keep up with people on this chat who I believe u can trust what they post. Money for shrooms is a joke but sometimes gotta call it out so u know who u can’t trust on this chat to.So wasn’t try to offend but gotta call B.S


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Yes I agree Nosky. I’ve been around awhile, just don’t post much... just making sure you didn’t think I was only posting that for the money... more to prove his post wrong when he said it “wouldn’t be this week”

I completely agree with that rocky... I didn’t think it was true, but did want to prove that they are starting to pop in northern Indiana! 

will be interesting to see what this colder weather will do... I was really enjoying the weather we have had the last two days. 

To a great year Gents!


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Haven’t used that one put the repel tick spray works very well to. I have watched tick crawl up my pants made just above knee and they both just fell off


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

sTEPHEN said:


> Yes I agree Nosky. I’ve been around awhile, just don’t post much... just making sure you didn’t think I was only posting that for the money... more to prove his post wrong when he said it “wouldn’t be this week”
> 
> I completely agree with that rocky... I didn’t think it was true, but did want to prove that they are starting to pop in northern Indiana!
> 
> ...


Awesome! We're all back on solid ground. Thank you for the kind reply gents.

Now, let's SHROOOOOM


----------



## fanger (Jan 14, 2013)

Out this morning for an hour, at my early spot. Really dry. Hoping this rain were expecting in BOONE county will help get things going. Forest floor had a few may apples and the first dandelions are still in bloom so might be a bit early..had to look after the last 3 days weather. Hope this cold front doesn't hurt us to much.....welcome the rain for sure


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> I agree buddy. I think _prevention _to ticks is a good strategy.
> 
> However, I read the warnings on the bottle and if some people
> aren't inclined to read directions, I'd offer reading those several times!
> ...


your right, I chose to dilute the concentrate after a lot of research,(the direction suggest not doing this) for most I would buy the premix ,I just couldn't find at the time I needed it , now I buy the premix specifically for clothes and give my boots a quick spray with the other before I go in,


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Nothing in Jennings Co. Only excitement was when I was going to my spot I go down a hill and there set 4 State Troopers trucks. This is in the country. On way back I go pass again. 4 trucks about 10 troopers all putting on their bullet proof vest and bright yellow reflective jackets. Not sure if it was a warrant thing or drug bust or they really wanted some mushrooms.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Won’t be long now found about eight false morels this morning in the woods did a little fishing again catching Croppie and bluegill on a 6 inch black worm with an orange tail


----------



## cahibomom (Apr 18, 2015)

parrothead said:


> Nothing in Jennings Co. Only excitement was when I was going to my spot I go down a hill and there set 4 State Troopers trucks. This is in the country. On way back I go pass again. 4 trucks about 10 troopers all putting on their bullet proof vest and bright yellow reflective jackets. Not sure if it was a warrant thing or drug bust or they really wanted some mushrooms.



Time to go!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

parrothead said:


> Nothing in Jennings Co. Only excitement was when I was going to my spot I go down a hill and there set 4 State Troopers trucks. This is in the country. On way back I go pass again. 4 trucks about 10 troopers all putting on their bullet proof vest and bright yellow reflective jackets. Not sure if it was a warrant thing or drug bust or they really wanted some mushrooms.


I am guessing state troopers like Morels too.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff Evans said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I would like to make a bet about first morel found in northern indiana. I will pay $100 to the first person who can prove it by newspaper and shoot a picture of themselves with it.
> 
> ...


they've already been found in N. In., go to fb and find Indiana morels. There is a guy north of Grand Rapids that has documented on a newspaper as well.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 27560
> View attachment 27562
> View attachment 27564
> Won’t be long now found about eight false morels this morning in the woods did a little fishing again catching Croppie and bluegill on a 6 inch black worm with an orange tail


You hunt blacks at all @Kokomorel ?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> You hunt blacks at all @Kokomorel ?


First year really trying for blacks no luck yet but it’s looking good out there


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Howard county on the map found 8 little one all like that


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Covered with few leaves hope cold not get them


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Nice!!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

parrothead said:


> Nothing in Jennings Co. Only excitement was when I was going to my spot I go down a hill and there set 4 State Troopers trucks. This is in the country. On way back I go pass again. 4 trucks about 10 troopers all putting on their bullet proof vest and bright yellow reflective jackets. Not sure if it was a warrant thing or drug bust or they really wanted some mushrooms.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Funny Stuff..if a team like that even got Lucky and snuck up on me..
I'd be outa site in 15 seconds..
and plumb damm gone in 60...
and to anyone and everyone 
You Should Already Know 
i will never just hold my hands out..
to be cuffed...
They'd be the ones Wondering what happened and how did they get hand cuffed to a tree


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

well Wade anything today


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

scottyg11 said:


> View attachment 27540
> 
> It started getting real bad the last few years in Martin County close to Hoosier National. I think that’s why I have been treating my hunting clothes with this for the last 3 years. My wife wouldn’t wear the treated clothes I had for her and she had 5 ticks on her after yesterday’s hunt. I on the other hand.....had zero.
> 
> I appreciate all of the great advice here. Thank you Thank you.


I just use the tea tree oil mix


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

scoondog said:


> Clothes all treated,ready to go,my main w/s/oods in Brown County is loaded with ticks, don't remember having that problem just a few years ago in that area ,cant help but wander wa hat has changed, they have always been thick down in the far southern counties,must have migrated up


Just finished a hunt/hike along the Tecumseh Trail between MMF and Yellowood SF with the wife and pups. Found some new areas with some giant old Poplar and Ash, not much Elm, didn't look like the logging has hit this part in a while. Wet and then cold, not sure that will keep me out of the woods. 
Oh, gave a quick spray with Off, may not have applied as well as i should have, and ended up with one of the little ones (deer and/or turkey tick) on my back.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Forgot to mention, buddy sent me pics of a handful of blacks he found just south of Jasonville.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Manchester area


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Lilac and apple tree blooms in Kokomo. Rain tonight, this time next week we should start seeing them.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

br5 said:


> Lilac and apple tree blooms in Kokomo. Rain tonight, this time next week we should start seeing them.
> View attachment 27616
> View attachment 27618


 Rain is on its way hope it’ll do some good


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Well hope you guys get more than we did hailed for five minutes then rain five minutes then gone


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Here comes the rain


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)




----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Hey boys and girls, just as we all get excited for go time, the 10 day forecast takes us on a roller coaster ride with temps. Will be interesting to see what lows in the uppwe 30's and highs in the 40's, thru 4/16 do to our shrooms. Got plenty of time to find out. Actually temps are probably moving more towards normal, today's high was the second warmest for this date. 

We can decipher the data next year when @br5, adds this to the past years info.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jashroomer said:


> Hey boys and girls, just as we all get excited for go time, the 10 day forecast takes us on a roller coaster ride with temps. Will be interesting to see what lows in the uppwe 30's and highs in the 40's, thru 4/16 do to our shrooms. Got plenty of time to find out. Actually temps are probably moving more towards normal, today's high was the second warmest for this date.
> 
> We can decipher the data next year when @br5, adds this to the past years info.


My previous best years are when it got hot than cooled down with plenty of moisture. Heat brings up ground temps and cooler weather prolongs mushrooms. Best Indiana season I ever had was in mid 90's and I hunted in a sweat shirt. All my data plus $8 and will also get you a grande at Star Bucks.


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Pike county today found 60


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Nice job deer slayer!!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

parrothead said:


> well Wade anything today


i been working on the farm..
But i Guarantee if id been in the woods we'd been finding Morels..
im pretty tired..but probably, Probably gonna make Myself go in the morning


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

deerslayer5656 said:


> Pike county today found 60
> View attachment 27626
> View attachment 27628
> View attachment 27630
> View attachment 27632


Excellent. Thank You for Reporting for all of us


----------



## alex fugate (Apr 9, 2020)

hey dose anyone know when they should be poping up in logansport indiana?


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Alex, I would start looking now. I’m north of you around Plymouth, and have found a few small ones... colder weather coming, but I’ll be out looking more!


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyone want to share their best ways of cooking morels? wanting to try some different ways to prepare them.


----------



## hawks88 (Apr 15, 2016)

scoondog said:


> Clothes all treated,ready to go,my main woods in Brown County is loaded with ticks, don't remember having that problem just a few years ago in that area ,cant help but wander what has changed, they have always been thick down in the far southern counties,must have migrated up


Any luck in Brown Co yet? Still pretty brown in my part of the wood.


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

Jtr said:


> View attachment 27622


Jtr what will you do with all of those?


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

deerslayer5656 said:


> Pike county today found 60
> View attachment 27626
> View attachment 27628
> View attachment 27630
> View attachment 27632


Those sure look like end of the season Yellows to me. Hard to believe those came from the Indi area this year!


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

Stelthshroomer said:


> Jtr what will you do with all of those?


I eat as much Fresh during the season as I can... Use the leaves for salads... The bulbs and stems in place of garlic/onion for most recipes... The rest get turned into pesto(leaves) and I pickle the bulbs and stems... Last year I harvested just over 200lbs, this year could be more considering the current situation...


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

jashroomer said:


> Just finished a hunt/hike along the Tecumseh Trail between MMF and Yellowood SF with the wife and pups. Found some new areas with some giant old Poplar and Ash, not much Elm, didn't look like the logging has hit this part in a while. Wet and then cold, not sure that will keep me out of the woods.
> Oh, gave a quick spray with Off, may not have applied as well as i should have, and ended up with one of the little ones (deer and/or turkey tick) on my back.


the little ones suck, sometimes its a few days before you find them had one in my belly button once for several days


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

I say this every year. I’ll never forget the time a acquaintance of the family found like three hundred morels under a Apple tree two weeks before I found my 1st mushroom. If it would have been anyone else and I hadn’t seen it for myself I would have called bullshit. You just never know. Granted he wasn’t even hunting, it was by luck but it happens.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Robinbluebird, Chewy & Me are in the Woods


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

rockytop69 said:


> Anyone want to share their best ways of cooking morels? wanting to try some different ways to prepare them.


My favorite way to cook them is...

make a mixture of jalapeños and cream cheese... I dice the jalapeños and mix them into cream cheese. I put that mixture in a bag and cut the corner off...

Squeeze that into a whole shroom... roll shroom in flour salt and pepper mix and deep fry them. I call them mushroom poppers and they are amazing!


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Finally on bd in Jennings Co. 4 peckerheads 2 small blacks


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

Wade's in the woods!
Still early here ... May apple's poppin up. I hear tree frogs.Got some trilliums blooming.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Sounds really good Stephen.I will give it a try and thx for the info


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Just an up dated map go get them you Hoosiers !!!!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

deerslayer5656 said:


> Pike county today found 60
> View attachment 27626
> View attachment 27628
> View attachment 27630
> View attachment 27632


Great pics, way to go Slayer. You hunt trees or mushrooms?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

alex fugate said:


> hey dose anyone know when they should be poping up in logansport indiana?


I work in Logansport and it wouldn't hurt to hit Frances Park is they're open. Logansport is a bit of an anomaly, in that they can find them there sooner than they're popping in Kokomo. Sandy soil I suppose. Tell us how you do and what you're seeing.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Anyone want to share their best ways of cooking morels? wanting to try some different ways to prepare them.


Here's three ways you can try simultaneously:
1) Fry in butter
2) Lightly flour and fry in butter
3) Dip in eggs and milk mixture, flour and fry in butter

I always add a small bit of olive oil to my butter to keep it from burning. I prefer number 2.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Stelthshroomer said:


> Those sure look like end of the season Yellows to me. Hard to believe those came from the Indi area this year!


Supposed it could have been photo shopped with receipt and all, but that's a lot of work for a few likes. Micro-climate maybe??? LOL


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jtr said:


> I eat as much Fresh during the season as I can... Use the leaves for salads... The bulbs and stems in place of garlic/onion for most recipes... The rest get turned into pesto(leaves) and I pickle the bulbs and stems... Last year I harvested just over 200lbs, this year could be more considering the current situation...


Are those from Indiana?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Nothing


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

wade said:


> Nothing


I’m not going to throw a like on this


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Well I went out this morning 4 a bit but I've had a bad sinus headache and my arms are in pain (allergic to freakin briar bushes) I get stuck by em n they fill up like big blisters and are very sensitive to touch so yep actin like a baby today and calling it a day off...plus I need to rest to get ready for Sunday...Jeremiah wants to go to his spot the spot I have hated for years until finally it paid off last year! So this time I kinda looking forward to it just not looking forward to the terrain


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Robinbluebird said:


> Wade's in the woods!
> Still early here ... May apple's poppin up. I hear tree frogs.Got some trilliums blooming.
> View attachment 27662


starting to green up fast , hope it doesn't outpace the mushrooms


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

br5 said:


> Are those from Indiana?


Just across the border in MI... I hunt both sides of the Line... I have a honey hole that has over ten acres of them, it looks like a carpet...


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

Asparagus just starting to pop... Won’t be long for Fungi!!!


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

BR5 is that ice cream place still open in Logansport? If I remember it was an old fashion type place


----------



## LauraMommaMorel (Mar 30, 2020)

Raised in Paoli, so wish I was there TODAY!


----------



## LauraMommaMorel (Mar 30, 2020)

jashroomer said:


> Just finished a hunt/hike along the Tecumseh Trail between MMF and Yellowood SF with the wife and pups. Found some new areas with some giant old Poplar and Ash, not much Elm, didn't look like the logging has hit this part in a while. Wet and then cold, not sure that will keep me out of the woods.
> Oh, gave a quick spray with Off, may not have applied as well as i should have, and ended up with one of the little ones (deer and/or turkey tick) on my back.


Well it's getting warmer. Be careful.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Our Quick Short Hunt today tells us Much
* We had a Great time its Beautiful Out.
* Very Happy that We didn't find Much
* But We found Nothing 
* Next Man.. April 17th will be Poppin














Chewy found 2 He Remembered this spot at the top of "Loud Holler" from last year.. and went Right to it.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Robinbluebird insisted on bringing a few of them home..
to put on our Hamburgers tonight..


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> View attachment 27698
> Robinbluebird insisted on bringing a few of them home..
> to put on our Hamburgers tonight..


 Let’s see some pics from dinner


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

today.. we have.. 
* white bread buttered thick
*Ground Beef 
* egg sunny side up
* small fresh Morels


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

br5 said:


> Great pics, way to go Slayer. You hunt trees or mushrooms?


I look for certain trees and head that way


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

scoondog said:


> starting to green up fast , hope it doesn't outpace the mushrooms


Yea that's been my thoughts in 2 of my areas


----------



## Hambone82 (Apr 9, 2020)

what is this mushroom? Any Info?


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

Hambone82 said:


> View attachment 27734
> 
> 
> 
> what is this mushroom? Any Info?


Don't EAT!!!


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

Hambone82 said:


> View attachment 27734
> 
> 
> 
> what is this mushroom? Any Info?


A FALSEY!!!


----------



## Love morels (Apr 20, 2019)

wade said:


> today.. we have..
> * white bread buttered thick
> *Ground Beef
> * egg sunny side up
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

Hambone82 said:


> View attachment 27734
> 
> 
> 
> what is this mushroom? Any Info?


Gyromitra esculenta!!!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

deerslayer5656 said:


> I look for certain trees and head that way


Did you find them in groups or small patches?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Hambone82 said:


> View attachment 27734
> 
> 
> 
> what is this mushroom? Any Info?


Do not eat, when in doubt throw it out.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

parrothead said:


> BR5 is that ice cream place still open in Logansport? If I remember it was an old fashion type place


Not sure, there's a place called the sycamore that's still there. And they're open now.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Light snow in the N.E. corner today. Big difference in temps. between here and and Southern In


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

hard frost coming here tonight in Jackson Co. Had to cover some things in garden.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Robinbluebird said:


> Wade's in the woods!
> Still early here ... May apple's poppin up. I hear tree frogs.Got some trilliums blooming.
> View attachment 27662


I wish I was there with you!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

wade said:


> Nothing


Far out!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Well the power is back on after 22hrs, although we got lucky, we're 3 miles from Mooresville, the tornado was on the ground west of us, then hit Mooresville.

Mother Nature is going to slow things down starting Monday, 5 nights with lows in the 30's. Puts things about on schedule here 7-10 days out. Still gonna hunt.

Nice find Wade, Robin, and Chewy. My two pups aren't earning their keep.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Hambone82 said:


> View attachment 27734
> 
> 
> 
> what is this mushroom? Any Info?





Jtr said:


> Gyromitra esculenta!!!


Yes! DO NOT EAT! Poisonous! Quite a few species of Gyromitra out there. To me, they don't really look like morels, but I did a whole lot of reading and studying getting ready to go hunt. 

You may also want to familiarize yourself with two other false morels in the Verpa genus. Verpa bohemica and Verpa conica. These resemble the "dog pecker" or "half free" morel, Morchella semilibera! Close resemblance to the half frees, but easy to tell apart. All true morels are completely hollow! Gyromitra and Verpa are not! Gyromitra stems are divided up into multiple chambers, and cannot in any way be considered hollow. Verpa stems have a white, cottony substance in them. 

If you're finding Gyros, you're looking in the right place. Keep looking and good luck to you.


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

rockytop69 said:


> Anyone want to share their best ways of cooking morels? wanting to try some different ways to prepare them.


My favorite way to prepare morels is with Drakes. I use light egg & milk, then roll them in Drakes. Fry in peanut or canola oil. Mmmm!


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thx morel fancy hopefully going to get enough shrooms to try different ways this year.


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

I haven't been out mushroom 'finding' yet but yall got me pumped up to go tomorrow! I 'find' around Carroll and Clinton Counties. Anyone else hunting, I mean 'finding' in these areas? Haha


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

rockytop69 said:


> Thx morel fancy hopefully going to get enough shrooms to try different ways this year.


For sure! Last year I added a little bit of unblanched almond flour to my Drakes - gave it a nutty flavor. Was good for a change.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

MorelFanci said:


> My favorite way to prepare morels is with Drakes. I use light egg & milk, then roll them in Drakes. Fry in peanut or canola oil. Mmmm!


I liked Drakes, good product, I just wanted a sealed bag for freshness and safety concerns. Lou Leonard, their president, is not considering his change of production at this time.


----------



## Tim4Morels (Apr 9, 2020)

Live in eastern Noble County... nothing yet


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

wade said:


> View attachment 27698
> Robinbluebird insisted on bringing a few of them home..
> to put on our Hamburgers tonight..


My wife and I sautéed a few blacks to put on our venison burgers tonight also!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

I will say lightly floured, will try the almond flour with it. After reading here i have added grilled and sauteed to the menu.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Ok, so the 7 day forecast shows lows next wednesday in the mid 20's, blah.


----------



## Coolbob (Apr 21, 2018)

Jtr said:


> View attachment 27622


My ramps from my property in Brown County are not nearly that leafy


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jashroomer said:


> Well the power is back on after 22hrs, although we got lucky, we're 3 miles from Mooresville, the tornado was on the ground west of us, then hit Mooresville.
> 
> Mother Nature is going to slow things down starting Monday, 5 nights with lows in the 30's. Puts things about on schedule here 7-10 days out. Still gonna hunt.
> 
> Nice find Wade, Robin, and Chewy. My two pups aren't earning their keep.


We were in Wilbur driving home I was literally praying tree branches falling in front of us roads were black we couldn't see anything! By time we got to bell union a guy with a farm there a huge piece of his metal green roof flew right in front of us


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

12:35 and I'm up checking counties in Michigan lol I'm really hoping they dont close state lines we already know the Campgrounds will be closed but I have Jeremiah working on ideas for a makeshift shower and currently plan to just set up in the national forest ... I AM NOT MISSING MY TRIPS UP even if it means hitching a ride with a big trucker or whatever means it takes we were already laughing the other day someone said their spot was not reachable since they closed their parks and the area had gates up , our solution Jeremiah push me over then I'll pull him over but we will get to our spots


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hoping for same thing elm girl. Very afraid they will close.Cant say how bad that will suck.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> 12:35 and I'm up checking counties in Michigan lol I'm really hoping they dont close state lines we already know the Campgrounds will be closed but I have Jeremiah working on ideas for a makeshift shower and currently plan to just set up in the national forest ... I AM NOT MISSING MY TRIPS UP even if it means hitching a ride with a big trucker or whatever means it takes we were already laughing the other day someone said their spot was not reachable since they closed their parks and the area had gates up , our solution Jeremiah push me over then I'll pull him over but we will get to our spots


That was me I don’t think the dnr will Let me there all over that park like stink on @Made and I hate getting @Jeff Evans on my boots they going to try to be open May 1 and with this cold snap it may be just right let’s hope


----------



## TJC (Apr 22, 2018)

South Madison Co.. grays and a few blacks.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Just as I sit and think about taking a few days off from the woods, a coworker keeps posting pictures of blacks he is finding out in Parke county. 
My crystal ball quit working, sure would make finding them easier if it worked.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

TJC said:


> South Madison Co.. grays and a few blacks.
> View attachment 27766
> View attachment 27772


Congratulations, and nice pictures. 
I count 9 morels, and a stem.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

A little more info, the blacks being found were north of Rockville, near Turkey Run.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

1 pecker head, 2 yellows first of year and 2 greys in Jennings CO.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> Our Quick Short Hunt today tells us Much
> * We had a Great time its Beautiful Out.
> * Very Happy that We didn't find Much
> * But We found Nothing
> ...


Well bless his heart, damn good lil shroomin dog


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> We were in Wilbur driving home I was literally praying tree branches falling in front of us roads were black we couldn't see anything! By time we got to bell union a guy with a farm there a huge piece of his metal green roof flew right in front of us


Damn sounds like that was a interesting drive


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Damn just as was getting really really excited to go it gets cold again n gonna push them back a lil more. The way it was snowing last night if it had been 2-3 months ago we would have been waking up too a few inches of white on the ground today


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> That was me I don’t think the dnr will Let me there all over that park like stink on @Made and I hate getting @Jeff Evans on my boots they going to try to be open May 1 and with this cold snap it may be just right let’s hope


That sounds promising! Hoping you get to hunt and have a record season!


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

Coolbob said:


> My ramps from my property in Brown County are not nearly that leafy


These are old growth haven’t been touched in over seven years... when you harvest only pick 10% or less and that way they will flourish, spread, and get big...


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

found 17 wells county in.first of the year


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

My favorite way to prepare, them besides sautéed in butter with salt/pepper, is to make bolognese and replace the ground beef with them or steep a couple of handfuls in veggie stock to make an amazing Ramen Broth... Here is some foragers sushi from last year(asparagus, morels, black garlic rice, wrapped in ramp leaves)... I call it MORUSHI!!!


----------



## brushbusterbutch (Apr 19, 2015)

Mtmike79 said:


> [found 17 wells county in.first of the year


Way to go. I am in Huntington County and haven't even considered going out yet. The weather for the next 10 days doesn't look conducive for them to pop. From the picture, it looks like you found some younguns.


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

.


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

elmgirl said:


> Another crazy thing the ones I do find around honey suckle bushes never get big I left some last year went back 7 days later same size for some reason they remain small


It's a honeysuckle. I have one in my backyard just like that bark.


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Franklin county only 18 today guess I need to go south again wondering if this weather is going to ruin our season


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

jashroomer said:


> Ok, so the 7 day forecast shows lows next wednesday in the mid 20's, blah.


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

celticcurl said:


> I wish I was there with you!


By next week surely more will be poppin. It's just the beginning.. we need more rain and a lot of sunshine.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

deerslayer5656 said:


> Franklin county only 18 today guess I need to go south again wondering if this weather is going to ruin our season


Most years, in Morgan co. the 3rd week of April is normally when things take off, usually Little 500 weekend. I think the fact most of us have had some extra time to be out in the woods, the great weather, is making us excited a bit early. This cold snap should put us right on time in the central part of the state. Lots of early finds here and there posted in each state, but down south and out in OK, things have gone well as their seasons have progressed.
And yes, if you have some spots further south, check'em out, there are shrooms up if you're lucky enough be right.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Jtr said:


> My favorite way to prepare, them besides sautéed in butter with salt/pepper, is to make bolognese and replace the ground beef with them or steep a couple of handfuls in veggie stock to make an amazing Ramen Broth... Here is some foragers sushi from last year(asparagus, morels, black garlic rice, wrapped in ramp leaves)... I call it MORUSHI!!!


Looks good; are the morels raw or did you cook 'em first?


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

That was last Saturday and here is the temps for this coming week


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

What do you all think go time next week?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Jtr said:


> My favorite way to prepare, them besides sautéed in butter with salt/pepper, is to make bolognese and replace the ground beef with them or steep a couple of handfuls in veggie stock to make an amazing Ramen Broth... Here is some foragers sushi from last year(asparagus, morels, black garlic rice, wrapped in ramp leaves)... I call it MORUSHI!!!
> View attachment 27824


I'm impressed!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> 12:35 and I'm up checking counties in Michigan lol I'm really hoping they dont close state lines we already know the Campgrounds will be closed but I have Jeremiah working on ideas for a makeshift shower and currently plan to just set up in the national forest ... I AM NOT MISSING MY TRIPS UP even if it means hitching a ride with a big trucker or whatever means it takes we were already laughing the other day someone said their spot was not reachable since they closed their parks and the area had gates up , our solution Jeremiah push me over then I'll pull him over but we will get to our spots


You're up here? Dang girl... lets meet up!


----------



## Big Black Conk (Apr 11, 2020)

Found 47 greys today. All around 1 tree. Warren county.


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

morelsxs said:


> Looks good; are the morels raw or did you cook 'em first?


Yes sautéed first in butter of course...


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> I'm impressed!


Thanks... Last year I found about 25lbs within ten minutes of my house, still have two pounds dehydrated... I’m a classically trained chef turned surveyor... So I love to cook them and get paid to find them...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Jtr said:


> My favorite way to prepare, them besides sautéed in butter with salt/pepper, is to make bolognese and replace the ground beef with them or steep a couple of handfuls in veggie stock to make an amazing Ramen Broth... Here is some foragers sushi from last year(asparagus, morels, black garlic rice, wrapped in ramp leaves)... I call it MORUSHI!!!
> View attachment 27824


Very Nice..


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Big Black Conk said:


> Found 47 greys today. All around 1 tree. Warren county.


Nice Find..
Thank You for your information


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Amfb1234 said:


> What do you all think go time next week?


Yep..We will have a little more each day now


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

My dad and I went out today in Carroll County. We didn't find any.  
It seemed like, from the foliage, it's a bit early for my spots. 
It was still a good time hanging out with my 86 year old dad! 
Happy hunting yall!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Robinbluebird said:


> By next week surely more will be poppin. It's just the beginning.. we need more rain and a lot of sunshine.


Could use rain in Kokomo as well. Good chance Sunday and Monday.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jtr said:


> Thanks... Last year I found about 25lbs within ten minutes of my house, still have two pounds dehydrated... I’m a classically trained chef turned surveyor... So I love to cook them and get paid to find them...


Last year was one for the record books in Indiana for sure.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

br5 said:


> Could use rain in Kokomo as well. Good chance Sunday and Monday.


 Yeah it’s pretty dry here in Miami County also pretty crunchy in the woods But it’s a beautiful morning in the woods can’t find them if you don’t go


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

todays finds


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

yesterdays


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

for the ones in bowl, i think there are 4 types of morels, blacks, greys, yellows, and peckerheads. what do you guys think are in the bowl?


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

U down south funamongus?


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Todays finds, found lots but tooooo small to pick. Its on like Donkey Kong next weekend


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

I got to vent. I’m so damn pissed. My brother went hunting today and said over half the damn park is orange fenced off and everyone is packed on the two remaining trails that are open. Wait what! So I go to the DNR website. They’ve closed like 90 percent of the trails in some of these state parks. Who the hell thought this through, to keep the parks open but only allow two of the 10 trails to be accessed. Now everyone is crammed together in one area. I swear geniuses! It won’t stop me thou, however the lack of common sense just irritates me. If Indiana wants to keep there state parks open then keep all trails in them open so social distancing can be maintained. Duh! 
F’n idiots!


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

found 6 good sized yellows today in Jennings Co.

Question are yellows the last to come up?


----------



## golddustshroomin (Apr 18, 2016)

Found my first one yesterday. Need rain!


----------



## golddustshroomin (Apr 18, 2016)

parrothead said:


> found 6 good sized yellows today in Jennings Co.
> 
> Question are yellows the last to come up?


In my experience they pop up later than greys


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

funamongus said:


> for the ones in bowl, i think there are 4 types of morels, blacks, greys, yellows, and peckerheads. what do you guys think are in the bowl?


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

My son is in the woods south of Bloomington, found these a few hours ago, and a grey.


----------



## mickelcat (Apr 18, 2018)

I have a crop of 12 false morels in my backyard. Sturgis,MI


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

funamongus said:


> for the ones in bowl, i think there are 4 types of morels, blacks, greys, yellows, and peckerheads. what do you guys think are in the bowl?


Oh Shit !! i new i should be out there today..but im still driving tractor Disc'n
our Feild..its gonna be Pop Pop Pop'n Week ahead


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> View attachment 27948
> View attachment 27948
> My son is in the woods south of Bloomington, found these a few hours ago, and a grey.


wooo those are Nice


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jslwalls said:


> I got to vent. I’m so damn pissed. My brother went hunting today and said over half the damn park is orange fenced off and everyone is packed on the two remaining trails that are open. Wait what! So I go to the DNR website. They’ve closed like 90 percent of the trails in some of these state parks. Who the hell thought this through, to keep the parks open but only allow two of the 10 trails to be accessed. Now everyone is crammed together in one area. I swear geniuses! It won’t stop me thou, however the lack of common sense just irritates me. If Indiana wants to keep there state parks open then keep all trails in them open so social distancing can be maintained. Duh!
> F’n idiots!


Stealth it


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

parrothead said:


> found 6 good sized yellows today in Jennings Co.
> 
> Question are yellows the last to come up?


it mostly like that but it can still be a slight mix of types


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

golddustshroomin said:


> Found my first one yesterday. Need rain!
> View attachment 27944


Now some of the vintage members are starting to show up!


----------



## wayne hall (Apr 13, 2017)

Ok so to be sure what are these. Thought they were peckerheads but they had a very small stem and were just out of the ground. Thinking that is what they are and just came up and have not had time for the stem to grow. Want to be sure before i cook them.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jslwalls said:


> I got to vent. I’m so damn pissed. My brother went hunting today and said over half the damn park is orange fenced off and everyone is packed on the two remaining trails that are open. Wait what! So I go to the DNR website. They’ve closed like 90 percent of the trails in some of these state parks. Who the hell thought this through, to keep the parks open but only allow two of the 10 trails to be accessed. Now everyone is crammed together in one area. I swear geniuses! It won’t stop me thou, however the lack of common sense just irritates me. If Indiana wants to keep there state parks open then keep all trails in them open so social distancing can be maintained. Duh!
> F’n idiots!


They closed fishing for motorboats in Michigan yesterday. Hacked fisherman off everywhere!

But they permit canoes, kayaks, sailboats, and non-motorized boats.

What does a motor do to add more risk to COVID19???
That's the confusing part.

Plus people can still buy pot, liquor, and lotto tix. 
But a guy can't fish by himself in his boat in the middle of nowhere.

They messed up big time on this one.
Bananas!


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

I go by a general rule if it looks like a honeycomb, its good. if it looks like a brain leave it alone.




wayne hall said:


> Ok so to be sure what are these. Thought they were peckerheads but they had a very small stem and were just out of the ground. Thinking that is what they are and just came up and have not had time for the stem to grow. Want to be sure before i cook them.
> View attachment 27974
> View attachment 27974
> View attachment 27974
> ...


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wayne hall said:


> Ok so to be sure what are these. Thought they were peckerheads but they had a very small stem and were just out of the ground. Thinking that is what they are and just came up and have not had time for the stem to grow. Want to be sure before i cook them.
> View attachment 27974
> View attachment 27974
> View attachment 27974
> ...


Looks like a regular black Morel.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

wayne hall said:


> Ok so to be sure what are these. Thought they were peckerheads but they had a very small stem and were just out of the ground. Thinking that is what they are and just came up and have not had time for the stem to grow. Want to be sure before i cook them.
> View attachment 27974
> View attachment 27974
> View attachment 27974
> ...


Cut one in half of its hollow all the way through and no white web looking stuff inside than I say go for it


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Well no skunk today lol babies


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

And as for the trees


----------



## wayne hall (Apr 13, 2017)

funamongus said:


> I go by a general rule if it looks like a honeycomb, its good. if it looks like a brain leave it alone.


Does not look like a brain.


----------



## wayne hall (Apr 13, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Cut one in half of its hollow all the way through and no white web looking stuff inside than I say go for it


Stem is hallow all the way up.


----------



## wayne hall (Apr 13, 2017)

mmh said:


> Looks like a regular black Morel.


I thought that but it does not look like a morel more like the top of a peckerhead with black streaks. Thought maybe i got them as they were coming up and did not have a chance to put the big stem on yet.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wayne hall said:


> I thought that but it does not look like a morel more like the top of a peckerhead with black streaks. Thought maybe i got them as they were coming up and did not have a chance to put the big stem on yet.


The smaller stem is throwing you off, doesn't have to have a big stem, they all grow differently. I'd say that's just how it was gonna be for it's duration..


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

yesterday wells county indiana


----------



## wayne hall (Apr 13, 2017)

guff76 said:


> The smaller stem is throwing you off, doesn't have to have a big stem, they all grow differently. I'd say that's just how it was gonna be for it's duration..


Just never have seen them with the small stem.


----------



## mickelcat (Apr 18, 2018)

I found one black where i always find the first one. Sturgis, MI


----------



## mickelcat (Apr 18, 2018)

I've been reading your posts on this site for years now. I never posted before. this makes my third post, so maybe I can add a picture now.


----------



## mickelcat (Apr 18, 2018)

I have lots of these false/poison morels along my yard.


----------



## mickelcat (Apr 18, 2018)

This is my first black today. Sturgis, MI


----------



## mickelcat (Apr 18, 2018)

I don't want you guys to ban me, so I ran out to the spot to show you the stem. I hope people believe me. My friends didn't when I sent the the picture. People have found tiny, tiny ones in the last few days. I guess they've been showing them on facebook, but I dont do that.


----------



## mickelcat (Apr 18, 2018)

I usually find blacks around large elms. It's funny, but I find most where there is myrtle growing in my neighborhood. Along the road, sandy soil, lots of sun, on bluffs around a lake. I pull 200-400 around my neighborhood each year. I won't go into the woods that far for a couple of weeks; don't want to walk on them. Blacks first, then small greys, then small yellows and maybe a couple of big yellows.


----------



## mickelcat (Apr 18, 2018)

mickelcat said:


> I usually find blacks around large elms. It's funny, but I find most where there is myrtle growing in my neighborhood. Along the road, sandy soil, lots of sun, on bluffs around a lake. I pull 200-400 around my neighborhood each year. I won't go into the woods that far for a couple of weeks; don't want to walk on them. Blacks first, then small greys, then small yellows and maybe a couple of big yellows.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 27990
> View attachment 27992
> Well no skunk today lol babies


IOWA?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

jslwalls said:


> I got to vent. I’m so damn pissed. My brother went hunting today and said over half the damn park is orange fenced off and everyone is packed on the two remaining trails that are open. Wait what! So I go to the DNR website. They’ve closed like 90 percent of the trails in some of these state parks. Who the hell thought this through, to keep the parks open but only allow two of the 10 trails to be accessed. Now everyone is crammed together in one area. I swear geniuses! It won’t stop me thou, however the lack of common sense just irritates me. If Indiana wants to keep there state parks open then keep all trails in them open so social distancing can be maintained. Duh!
> F’n idiots!





wade said:


> Stealth it


I like that idea. Or, send a letter or e-mail pointing out their lack of common sense!



noskydaddy said:


> They closed fishing for motorboats in Michigan yesterday. Hacked fisherman off everywhere!
> 
> But they permit canoes, kayaks, sailboats, and non-motorized boats.
> 
> ...


Our tax dollars at work! We have a bunch of pseudo-intellectuals running things today. I once heard "intellectuals" defined thus. "Intellectuals are people who have been educated beyond the level of their intelligence!" Don't remember the author. Aldous Huxley, author of _Brave New World_ said, "Some ideas are so stupid that only intellectuals can believe in them!"



wayne hall said:


> I thought that but it does not look like a morel more like the top of a peckerhead with black streaks. Thought maybe i got them as they were coming up and did not have a chance to put the big stem on yet.





mickelcat said:


> I have lots of these false/poison morels along my yard.


Wayne, you can't count on size! You really don't know what you are finding out there! Take things as they present themselves to you! Do not make assumptions! You never know what may show itself to you out there!

And mickelcat, good of you to stay away, those are Gyromitra! But, continue to look there, as sometime true morels can follow false ones!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> I like that idea. Or, send a letter or e-mail pointing out their lack of common sense!
> I Wouldn't Even call um Educated
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

I wish everyone posting would include their county... 

If you aren't interested in contributing any help regarding the progression of growth (which you ARE free to abstain from, this is a free country), it's kinda like all ur doing is showing off, imo...

Anywho, here's hoping that this weather shows us mercy again this week. If it does what my WTHR app is saying, it could be the death of the season in most of central Indiana.
Now THAT might just be the spark that ignites the zenithing powder keg that is my sanity in this world of cockamamie BS built by our so called leaders.

Mark my words, if I get no morels this year, you will be seeing RIOTS IN THE STREETS OF MARION INDIANA on your local news feed.


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Been out every day the past 5 days. Still nothin.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

noskydaddy said:


> IOWA?


Yes live in il mostly hunt Iowa in the quad cities but I will say same spot last year was April 22 so should be almost time in your neck of the woods


----------



## sheababy (May 5, 2018)

I miss you guys and posting my finds at this moment!!! I can visualize my usual spots that I’ve went to for over a decade. Found about 400 last year  I cannot go there at the moment so my husband said we can go visit a few areas tomorrow. Wish us luck! Last 5 years I didn’t find anything in southern Johnson County until the 15th


----------



## sheababy (May 5, 2018)

Cold air is stunting them yall. Always does this time in Indiana so just be patient another week


----------



## sheababy (May 5, 2018)

indy_nebo said:


> Been out every day the past 5 days. Still nothin.


Patience is virtue ❤


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

indy_nebo said:


> I wish everyone posting would include their county...
> 
> If you aren't interested in contributing any help regarding the progression of growth (which you ARE free to abstain from, this is a free country), it's kinda like all ur doing is showing off, imo...
> 
> ...


Tear this damn city down lol really dislike it lol
Went up to the resivior for quick scan n nothing but figured as much. Was dry n woods just didn't feel right. Need this rain n some heat. Hopefully this time next week, but hard to tell cause weather not gonna be the greatest


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

engalwood said:


> Todays finds, found lots but tooooo small to pick. Its on like Donkey Kong next weekend
> View attachment 27922
> View attachment 27924
> View attachment 27926
> ...


Thank You for your Excellent Reporting information and Pictures 
@engalwood


----------



## IndianaNut (Apr 12, 2020)

wayne hall said:


> Ok so to be sure what are these. Thought they were peckerheads but they had a very small stem and were just out of the ground. Thinking that is what they are and just came up and have not had time for the stem to grow. Want to be sure before i cook them.
> View attachment 27974
> View attachment 27974
> View attachment 27974
> ...


I found a few of the same. Those are half-free morels. Good to go


----------



## gametrail (Apr 10, 2020)

Found yesterday evening Eagle Creek Park, Marion County


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> I got to vent. I’m so damn pissed. My brother went hunting today and said over half the damn park is orange fenced off and everyone is packed on the two remaining trails that are open. Wait what! So I go to the DNR website. They’ve closed like 90 percent of the trails in some of these state parks. Who the hell thought this through, to keep the parks open but only allow two of the 10 trails to be accessed. Now everyone is crammed together in one area. I swear geniuses! It won’t stop me thou, however the lack of common sense just irritates me. If Indiana wants to keep there state parks open then keep all trails in them open so social distancing can be maintained. Duh!
> F’n idiots!


Which park you referring to?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

parrothead said:


> found 6 good sized yellows today in Jennings Co.
> 
> Question are yellows the last to come up?


Pretty much, if conditions are right they go big foot though.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> They closed fishing for motorboats in Michigan yesterday. Hacked fisherman off everywhere!
> 
> But they permit canoes, kayaks, sailboats, and non-motorized boats.
> 
> ...


The result of lower level berucrats finding themselves selves with untethered power. A county commissioner here in Kokomo decided stores could be open but only for essentials that of course he choose what was essential. Reporter at Indy Star picked up on it and showed where that was illegal. But in Michigan's case studies did find outboard motors did have a link to increased Corona. Reminds me of the Jerk where he said "stay away from these cans"


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

mickelcat said:


> I have lots of these false/poison morels along my yard.


Looks like you mastered that skill as well. Those are always a good sign the season is close.


----------



## Tboof (Apr 10, 2020)

Found 20 or so small whites in Harrison County on Thursday April 9th.


----------



## Tboof (Apr 10, 2020)

Gonna post 3 messages so I can post a photo


----------



## Tboof (Apr 10, 2020)

Last one I promise!


----------



## Tboof (Apr 10, 2020)

Harrison County
4-09-2020


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

wade said:


> Stealth it


Lol, oh I’m going to it’s just stupid that I


br5 said:


> Which park you referring to?





br5 said:


> Which park you referring to?


Turkey run but here’s a partial list


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Trying to decide what week I need to take a vacation been blessed so far found 125 in 3 trips few greys blondes and nice yellows all from franklin and pike county thinking week after next or do I wait 2 weeks then take off hmmmm not sure depends on temps I guess


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

deerslayer5656 said:


> Trying to decide what week I need to take a vacation been blessed so far found 125 in 3 trips few greys blondes and nice yellows all from franklin and pike county thinking week after next or do I wait 2 weeks then take off hmmmm not sure depends on temps I guess


Depends on woods undergrowth, difficulty in getting to your spots so they don't get hit, and how much notice you need to give work. Other than that it's an easy decision.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 28078
> 
> Lol, oh I’m going to it’s just stupid that I
> 
> ...


I get their logic now, they used trail dice to decide which trails stay open. Once you get deep enough just wander off away from the masses.


----------



## WHIT (Mar 29, 2020)

I went out Saturday for Turkey scouting and looked for shrooms. I went back to a spot that produced 25 black morels the last 2 weeks. Only found 2. This is in Jackson County, IN. I been looking elsewhere but haven't found anything else. Need more rain AND WARM TEMPS.


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

39 more wells county indiana


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

WHIT said:


> I went out Saturday for Turkey scouting and looked for shrooms. I went back to a spot that produced 25 black morels the last 2 weeks. Only found 2. This is in Jackson County, IN. I been looking elsewhere but haven't found anything else. Need more rain AND WARM TEMPS.


interesting information
Thank You


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 28094
> View attachment 28096
> 39 more wells county indiana


Looking Good Man


----------



## JSTB1723 (Apr 10, 2020)

Only about 2 hrs south of me...thankyou for this information..cant wait,nice find


----------



## RPshroomer (Apr 11, 2020)

On the board in Hendricks county today with 15 or so small but fresh grays. Left them in hopes they’ll grow a bit but forecast doesn’t look too great. If you happen to come across them please don’t pick em.. ha!
Still early out there. Happy Easter and Happy hunting!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

sheababy said:


> Cold air is stunting them yall. Always does this time in Indiana so just be patient another week


I agree! Does the same thing in NE Ohio! 2 nights ago was below freeing! Why should we be surprised that morels don't come early?! It's because the soil's not the right temp! Highest reading I've recorded so far this Spring is 48*. And it's colder now!


----------



## wayne hall (Apr 13, 2017)

IndianaNut said:


> I found a few of the same. Those are half-free morels. Good to go


Good deal i ate them today.


----------



## golddustshroomin (Apr 18, 2016)

shroomsearcher said:


> I agree! Does the same thing in NE Ohio! 2 nights ago was below freeing! Why should we be surprised that morels don't come early?! It's because the soil's not the right temp! Highest reading I've recorded so far this Spring is 48*. And it's colder now!


Soil temp, about 50, in my experience Is a major indicator. Get a soil tester if you don’t have one they’re not expensive and a wonderful tool!


----------



## golddustshroomin (Apr 18, 2016)

The ground here is warm and the shrooms are just popping. However, temps for the next several days at night are 28-30 degrees and daytime highs less than 50. Tomorrow, 40 for a high & wind advisory.... I think I need to check out early from work tomorrow and pick anything I can find because it’s going to get wind burned, freeze, and die....

If anyone thinks I shouldn’t do this please let me know but my instincts are telling me to get my booty out there and pick every single one I can find...


----------



## golddustshroomin (Apr 18, 2016)

golddustshroomin said:


> The ground here is warm and the shrooms are just popping. However, temps for the next several days at night are 28-30 degrees and daytime highs less than 5. 40 for a high tomorrow & wind advisory.... I think I need to check out early from work tomorrow and pick anything I can find because it’ going to freeze and die....
> 
> If anyone thinks I shouldn’t do this please let me know but my instincts are telling me to get my booty out there and pick every single one I can find...





mickelcat said:


> I have lots of these false/poison morels along my yard.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

wayne hall said:


> Good deal i ate them today.


@wayne hall 
How ya doin Man


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

golddustshroomin said:


> The ground here is warm and the shrooms are just popping. However, temps for the next several days at night are 28-30 degrees and daytime highs less than 50. Tomorrow, 40 for a high & wind advisory.... I think I need to check out early from work tomorrow and pick anything I can find because it’s going to get wind burned, freeze, and die....
> 
> If anyone thinks I shouldn’t do this please let me know but my instincts are telling me to get my booty out there and pick every single one I can find...


Howdy @golddustshroomin
Wade here.. Robinbluebird and Myself
have some early spots that are in thin trees very minimal canopy these are always brought up earlier by the direct sunlight. and then they will only withstand that direct sunlight about three days and they Quickly cook and dry up.
THEY R ALSO VULNERABLE TO FREEZE
another location is of highest elevation above trees with even less surroundings to protect them and they also will only survive 3 days in the sun and ..
ARE VULNERABLE TO FREEZE
we have other areas that are so very very surrounded by hills trees other Growth and Canopy that We have no need to worry about...
Robinbluebird said she wants us to go get or VULNERABLE ones...
we might.. but if we don't they will be there again next year..and there will still be plenty of fresh Morels Popping after this little 8 hour cold dip..
if you do choose to go retrieve you bounty
perhaps leave one or two in each location
then you will see how this little cold dip might have affected them..and it will Provide Very interesting information for us all..
Thank You


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

br5 said:


> The result of lower level berucrats finding themselves selves with untethered power. A county commissioner here in Kokomo decided stores could be open but only for essentials that of course he choose what was essential. Reporter at Indy Star picked up on it and showed where that was illegal. But in Michigan's case studies did find outboard motors did have a link to increased Corona. Reminds me of the Jerk where he said "stay away from these cans"


. . . and then there's my neighbor who, when I sent him a pic of my first find of 23 nice Black Morels last week emailed back that there was a known link between Black Morels & Covid-19 and that he'd volunteer to get rid of them for me before I got infected, as his work was classified "essential" and he traveled daily, thereby giving opportunity to get rid of them.

He sounded soo sincere and rational. I think this is best discussed with him over a good Bourbon. Well . . . that and . . . I already ate them. Ha! 

I left 6 and tomorrow I'm going back to get them and look for more. That's my story. 
Good hunting everyone!!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

And the Preacher said,
You Know you always have the Lord by your side..







Still within a Perfect range of Weather 
This will put the Final Touches on a Magnificent Flushing of Morels of Every Kind..All across Indiana and Neighboring States including Missouri and Pennsylvania


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

wade said:


> And the Preacher said,
> You Know you always have the Lord by your side..
> View attachment 28156
> Still within a Perfect range of Weather
> This will put the Final Touches on a Magnificent Flushing of Morels of Every Kind..All across Indiana and Neighboring States including Missouri and Pennsylvania


I thought originally it was going to get colder, they'll be just fine. be ready for big flush next week and a half.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

funamongus said:


> I thought originally it was going to get colder, they'll be just fine. be ready for big flush next week and a half.


Yep..Thats What im Seeing


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

RPshroomer said:


> On the board in Hendricks county today with 15 or so small but fresh grays. Left them in hopes they’ll grow a bit but forecast doesn’t look too great. If you happen to come across them please don’t pick em.. ha!
> Still early out there. Happy Easter and Happy hunting!


Learned well you have young Jedi, elusive are the Morels. Congrats.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

anyone goin today?


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

wade said:


> anyone goin today?


Went yesterday to Putnam co. still nothing. 
Hope to look at a spot near Mooresville today, probably eary, but everytime i think it's early someone posts/sends a picture of morel finds north, south and west of me, and I all I do is think about mushroom hunting.
Might try MMF/YSF mid week.


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

the small one was from lowest elev. southern tip of Brown county, next at upper elev. same area, last was mid Johnson county same day,
so going south must not always mean better conditions


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Picked a bad time to blow a knee out, went anyway Saturday about 6 hrs, can barley walk today


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

10 yellows this morning in the 4-6 inch range. Same spot as the previous days. Wind really picked up so I got out of woods. To many widow makers in the woods. Jennings Co.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Broke the seal today, found these little guys in extreme SW Marion county. Around some dead ash and a lot of honeysuckle, that






requires some hand to hand combat to get thru.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I would strongly urge people to check them honeysuckles 
And on I side not everyone please be careful with the weather popping up mostly south but watch that wind if your in the timber


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

scoondog said:


> Picked a bad time to blow a knee out, went anyway Saturday about 6 hrs, can barley walk today


Man dog better take it easy for when it ramps up


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

parrothead said:


> 10 yellows this morning in the 4-6 inch range. Same spot as the previous days. Wind really picked up so I got out of woods. To many widow makers in the woods. Jennings Co.


Ty for the update and the heads up


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

noskydaddy said:


> They closed fishing for motorboats in Michigan yesterday. Hacked fisherman off everywhere!
> 
> But they permit canoes, kayaks, sailboats, and non-motorized boats.
> 
> ...


I agree Nosky, doesn't make one bit of sense. So I had to put my pontoon in Sun. just to piss the old hag off! They'll have to pull me off the lake in cuffs before I quit fishing!


----------



## JSTB1723 (Apr 10, 2020)

Yeah buddie...closer and closer to my area everyday..


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> Man dog better take it easy for when it ramps up


I will for for a few day's then there is not much choice, just takes some of the fun out of it,probably cover little less ground


----------



## Brian888 (Apr 9, 2019)

Found a few more in Warrick Co over the weekend


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Wade have you been finding anything?


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

scoondog said:


> Picked a bad time to blow a knee out, went anyway Saturday about 6 hrs, can barley walk today


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

parrothead said:


> Wade have you been finding anything?


oh..i would be Guarantee it
but we are waiting ..im missing um.
someone else is out there finding where Robinbluebird and Me usually keep um cleaned up.
but there is still gonna be a Huge Amount Flushing this coming weekend


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

wade said:


> And the Preacher said,
> You Know you always have the Lord by your side..
> View attachment 28156
> Still within a Perfect range of Weather
> This will put the Final Touches on a Magnificent Flushing of Morels of Every Kind..All across Indiana and Neighboring States including Missouri and Pennsylvania


We need rain in Kokomo bad. Area's normally loaded with frogs are completely dry right now. Keeps looking like we're going to get it and then it's not happening.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

VERY SAD DAY TODAY... a tree fell on a 5 year old boy while he n his parents were mushroom hunting he was life lined to Riley hospital


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

scoondog said:


> Picked a bad time to blow a knee out, went anyway Saturday about 6 hrs, can barley walk today


When is a good time to blow out a knee? How'd you do it? I had significant rotator cuff surgery on Jan. 6th and I'm about 75% healed. Can't throw at all, but don't need that skill to pick morels.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> I would strongly urge people to check them honeysuckles
> And on I side not everyone please be careful with the weather popping up mostly south but watch that wind if your in the timber


Bad time to hunt around dead ash.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

br5 said:


> We need rain in Kokomo bad. Area's normally loaded with frogs are completely dry right now. Keeps looking like we're going to get it and then it's not happening.


Damm.. Your in the Pocket This Time
that can still change Right on time...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

br5 said:


> Bad time to hunt around dead ash.


@br5 ..
why you saying that about my ash trees


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Wish I could go check a spot but one more week of keeping the grandson and hopefully they r sending my daughter home with equipment to work from home then I'm spending every free minute in the woods


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> VERY SAD DAY TODAY... a tree fell on a 5 year old boy while he n his parents were mushroom hunting he was life lined to Riley hospital


Oh my...so Terrible are some of the things we find ourselves facing and must go through .. so Hurtful


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> VERY SAD DAY TODAY... a tree fell on a 5 year old boy while he n his parents were mushroom hunting he was life lined to Riley hospital


Sad indeed. (I'm fighting off the urge to hit the LIKE button, but obviously CAN'T).


----------



## wayne hall (Apr 13, 2017)

wade said:


> @wayne hall
> How ya doin Man


Still upright.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Sad to hear elmgirl. That is why I got out of the woods this morning. It's not worth the risk. So many dead trees in the woods. Keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Well have tmw off heading out to check a spot in franklin county seen where some one found 90 in same area I will be going better than sitting at home hopefully i will stumble on a patch or 2


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Pray for the little boy and his family


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

wade said:


> @br5 ..
> why you saying that about my ash trees


Cause when it's windy they'll kill you.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Are these ramps? I know what they look like in Minnesota, but not Indiana.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

May apples in Kokomo. Still a week or more out here.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

br5 said:


> View attachment 28242
> Are these ramps? I know what they look like in Minnesota, but not Indiana.


Taste


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

br5 said:


> View attachment 28252
> May apples in Kokomo. Still a week or more out here.


Looking like we all gonna have us a Fine Season of Poppin and Finding


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Wish I could go check a spot but one more week of keeping the grandson and hopefully they r sending my daughter home with equipment to work from home then I'm spending every free minute in the woods


That sounds Good


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

deerslayer5656 said:


> Well have tmw off heading out to check a spot in franklin county seen where some one found 90 in same area I will be going better than sitting at home hopefully i will stumble on a patch or 2


oh..You Will be Finding... You Will be ..


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

wade said:


> Looking like we all gonna have us a Fine Season of Poppin and Finding


Yea, we worry and watch, but Mother Nature says I make the time line, and we all just follow a few days behind. With a little luck, knowledge, and help from our friends we all find our way thru the fun and wonderful world of morels. Carpe Shroomem.


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

View attachment 28254
View attachment 28256
View attachment 28258

Hi guys, Been a while. They are popping. Dangerous conditions with the wind. Lot of widow makers out there with the blights and emerald ash borers. Mixed bag the last week. Morgan and Putnam counties . All public ground. May be another micro clime year. Good shroomin .Wish I could post the pics but i don't want to post two more post in the same nite. tired from walking.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> Yea, we worry and watch, but Mother Nature says I make the time line, and we all just follow a few days behind. With a little luck, knowledge, and help from our friends we all find our way thru the fun and wonderful world of morels. Carpe Shroomem.


My my,.. 
Don't We all just Love it So soo Much
what a Wonderful time we share


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

jim_t57 said:


> View attachment 28254
> View attachment 28256
> View attachment 28258
> 
> Hi guys, Been a while. They are popping. Dangerous conditions with the wind. Lot of widow makers out there with the blights and emerald ash borers. Mixed bag the last week. Morgan and Putnam counties . All public ground. May be another micro clime year. Good shroomin .Wish I could post the pics but i don't want to post two more post in the same nite. tired from walking.





wade said:


> My my,..
> Don't We all just Love it So soo Much
> what a Wonderful time we share


Greatest time of the year for a lot of us!!!


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

jim_t57 said:


> Greatest time of the year for a lot of us!!!


Don"t know how I got the moniker "young Morel" lol 64.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jim_t57 said:


> Don"t know how I got the moniker "young Morel" lol 64.


Your reputation is "new" buddy. Your experience on the board is "young."


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

jim_t57 said:


> Don"t know how I got the moniker "young Morel" lol 64.









View attachment 28274


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Gotcha. I understand. Why I havn't posted in a while.


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

jim_t57 said:


> Gotcha. I understand. Why I havn't posted in a while.


Better Thanks! Lets get after them tomorrow.


----------



## Sureshot312 (Apr 14, 2020)

kb said:


> Well now I have morels being picked on cedar in Indiana also. Funny, up until 2013 I had never picked a morel on cedar, then had a pick in S. Kansas like yours. A pure cedar thicket filled with morels. Spent two days picking them. Last year was a big blow up in Okl. Which is why I always figure I can learn something more. In the 70' s is was all elm and cottonwood. As time went on I added river maples. Then came sycamores and last year the river birch in parts of Mo. were stupid with morels. Sometimes young willow groves. Maybe it will be something else this year. Maybe corn fields?


Funny you mention corn fields I found 30-40 last season in the outer rows of our corn field. And cedars here in north east kansas seem to be good place as well.


----------



## golddustshroomin (Apr 18, 2016)

Left work early (thank you amazing bosses) and boy was I surprised!!!! I did not expect to find so many greys. All different sizes but same deliciousness!!! Newton County.
Thank you Wade for your response to my freaking out about freezing night temps for the next several days. I did leave a few small ones and I’m sure I missed many!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

golddustshroomi -- Your last pic, above, tells me that you should consider sharing *Dinner Pics and Recipes* with us all. Don't hold back, now. Under *Forums*; *Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes*
Thanks.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

I should be asleep lol since I gotta get up with the grandson at 7:30 ! And let me tell ya a year n half old little boy wears you out worse that mushroom huntinghowever here I am 1:45 in the morning with morels on the mind...If it's not windy tomorrow I might take him and check some easy spots I cant help it lol this is driving me crazy!!!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

golddustshroomin said:


> Left work early (thank you amazing bosses) and boy was I surprised!!!! I did not expect to find so many greys. All different sizes but same deliciousness!!! Newton County.
> Thank you Wade for your response to my freaking out about freezing night temps for the next several days. I did leave a few small ones and I’m sure I missed many!


yep the look good


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

br5 said:


> View attachment 28242
> Are these ramps? I know what they look like in Minnesota, but not Indiana.


Those don’t look the same as the ones I harvest. I don’t think they are.


----------



## Slicksdf1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Slicksdf1 (Apr 14, 2020)

It’s been a year since I’ve had you in my sights
The seasons have changed and there’s been all those long lonely nights .

Through summers hot rays to the colorful autumn timber , through the long winter months that my wood stove glows with embers

I thank the Lord for this day so bright , as I enter the woods after a warm rainy night .
I see you standing there with your friends
It’s so nice to see you I say with a grin .

For its not a woman’s love that stirs my inner fires , This fresh patch of mushrooms is what my heart so desires .

called morels , mushrooms or sometimes Dry Land fish , the season has come with the grant of my wish .

I propose a toast to mushrooms with a beer , oh how I look forward to this time next year .

KC Collins 1998


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

br5 said:


> When is a good time to blow out a knee? How'd you do it? I had significant rotator cuff surgery on Jan. 6th and I'm about 75% healed. Can't throw at all, but don't need that skill to pick morels.


No idea just woke up one morning and it was fat,may slow me down but wont stop me


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

scoondog said:


> No idea just woke up one morning and it was fat,may slow me down but wont stop me


LOL, I woke up one day and my gut was like that. Had to get bigger pants.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> Those don’t look the same as the ones I harvest. I don’t think they are.


I know the stem profile is one thing to look at, but the ones I find up north also have purple/reddish hue on bulb area.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

br5 said:


> I know the stem profile is one thing to look at, but the ones I find up north also have purple/reddish hue on bulb area.


the ones I find have a fatter leaf and like you said, a pinkish hue on the stem below ground. the onion smell is unmistakable on the stem.


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

br5 said:


> LOL, I woke up one day and my gut was like that. Had to get bigger pants.


I know,,, right haha


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

jslwalls said:


> Those don’t look the same as the ones I harvest. I don’t think they are.


You are correct, they are not ramps...


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

br5 said:


> View attachment 28242
> Are these ramps? I know what they look like in Minnesota, but not Indiana.


Those look like ramps to me there are 2 different types ones with fat leafs with pink or reddish color around the base and ones with skinny leafs that dont have the pink or red around the base dig one up and if it smells like onion garlic and has a bulb its a ramp


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice jslwalls what county?

Elmgirl any update on the young boy?


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

This was amazing for my 1st find this year. Probably over 150 morels under this one elm tree. I brought home 82 of them. The rest were just to small. I doubt I find a better tree this year. It’s a once every three or four year tree. I wanted so bad to let them grow and film the harvest. However it was just to close to the road and a trail. Now I did walk to some of my other spots and they were just starting, babies. This area for some reason was way ahead of my other spots.
Montgomery county


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Praying for the young boy and his family!!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice find buddy


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 28364
> This was amazing for my 1st find this year. Probably over 150 morels under this one elm tree. I brought home 82 of them. The rest were just to small. I doubt I find a better tree this year. It’s a once every three or four year tree. I wanted so bad to let them grow and film the harvest. However it was just to close to the road and a trail. Now I did walk to some of my other spots and they were just starting, babies. This area for some reason was way ahead of my other spots.
> Montgomery county


oh Man.. this is killn me...
i gotta get in the woods...Ooooo


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Well that does it,,,I work close to Washington st on the east side of Indy and a guy just found a nice blk under a walnut tree in the yard, found the big 0 on Saturday but I am headed out when I get home,


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Wade what the heck you doing. Your usually out walking from daylight till dark.

Looks like you guys from Central IN and North are going to get some snow end of this week


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm wanting to go tomorrow but winds going to be 17mph.... think that's ok? Or not smart?


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

What's everyone's opinion on that?


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

jg010682 said:


> Those look like ramps to me there are 2 different types ones with fat leafs with pink or reddish color around the base and ones with skinny leafs that dont have the pink or red around the base dig one up and if it smells like onion garlic and has a bulb its a ramp
> View attachment 28360


I see several patches in a woods i run by that have leaves and look more like this pic. Private property so i haven't ventured there to harvest any.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Amfb1234 said:


> I'm wanting to go tomorrow but winds going to be 17mph.... think that's ok? Or not smart?


You should be fine


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

17 mph wouldnt bother me to go


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 28384
> 
> 
> You should be fine


Thank you!


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

parrothead said:


> Wade what the heck you doing. Your usually out walking from daylight till dark.
> 
> Looks like you guys from Central IN and North are going to get some snow end of this week


im.bout to go


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Not much but on the board in johnson county


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

jashroomer said:


> I see several patches in a woods i run by that have leaves and look more like this pic. Private property so i haven't ventured there to harvest any.


That picture that i left has both types of ramps in it for you if you look on the right side there is one with the redish color by the base just for reference


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

scoondog said:


> Not much but on the board in johnson county


it's a start. We know how hard they are to find. congrats.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

scoondog said:


> Not much but on the board in johnson county


Those look good..
Thank You for Reporting to us..


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

golddustshroomin said:


> Left work early (thank you amazing bosses) and boy was I surprised!!!! I did not expect to find so many greys. All different sizes but same deliciousness!!! Newton County.
> Thank you Wade for your response to my freaking out about freezing night temps for the next several days. I did leave a few small ones and I’m sure I missed many!


Are those sand shrooms?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Finally About to Begin Morel Hunting 
i got my tires on my on my little 4x4
Almost New..from the local U-Pull auto salvage..Mount & balance $42 each
and they brought me up higher
given me 2" more inches ...
of ground clearance ..
Gonna begin Camouflage Painting ..
it this Weekend ..


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

wade said:


> Finally About to Begin Morel Hunting
> i got my tires on my on my little 4x4
> Almost New..from the local U-Pull auto salvage..Mount & balance $42 each
> and they brought me up higher
> ...


A morel hunting legend in my region had a van he drove sometimes out pickin. No doubt what Leroy was looking for. He had a giant morel painted on the side.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

parrothead said:


> Nice jslwalls what county?
> 
> Elmgirl any update on the young boy?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

From what I understand the tree was on his abdomen neck and head 
Chopper landed on edge of woods 2 miles from the boy mother performed CPR and sherriff' took over he has many injuries including a punctured lung I cant imagine being the parents and only 1 of them allowed to be by his side my heart hurts 4 them


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Man that doesnt sound good.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

HARD frost last night. Glad I covered my strawberries they have tons of blooms.


----------



## fanger (Jan 14, 2013)

Out yesterday in Boone County..more may apples but nothing in my early spots. Starting to green up though..get through this cool week and things should start coming on!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 28364
> This was amazing for my 1st find this year. Probably over 150 morels under this one elm tree. I brought home 82 of them. The rest were just to small. I doubt I find a better tree this year. It’s a once every three or four year tree. I wanted so bad to let them grow and film the harvest. However it was just to close to the road and a trail. Now I did walk to some of my other spots and they were just starting, babies. This area for some reason was way ahead of my other spots.
> Montgomery county


This picture represents my reason for the season! My special place. 
Very nice. Fresh as monkey's breath!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone else wake up to this


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Got my dads old lucky mushroom stick he made with me ready to go,what are these mushrooms I find a lot in this woods, not blk, grey or yellow, they never get much bigger than 2-4 in tall ,taste good just takes a lot of them to fill a bag


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Found 5 older ones in Jennings Co. this morning


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

scoondog said:


> Got my dads old lucky mushroom stick he made with me ready to go,what are these mushrooms I find a lot in this woods, not blk, grey or yellow, they never get much bigger than 2-4 in tall ,taste good just takes a lot of them to fill a bag


That looks like a bud light on the tailgate buddy good luck shrooming buy the way nice shrooming stick


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Scoondog, I find a bunch of them every year as well... and they never get very big... they do taste good. I call em popcorn morels. Lol


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Kokomorel said:


> That looks like a bud light on the tailgate buddy good luck shrooming buy the way nice shrooming stick


Thanks on the stick I remember dad spending a lot of time on it, and as for the Bud Light well my knee was hurting and all and a man can get thirsty out in the woods


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

sTEPHEN said:


> Scoondog, I find a bunch of them every year as well... and they never get very big... they do taste good. I call em popcorn morels. Lol


guess that's what I will start calling them, sounds good


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

French Ramp Soup...


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Jtr said:


> View attachment 28420


That's a beautiful basket there, I have been looking but don't think they are around in central IN. at least the reddish ones like those


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

scoondog said:


> That's a beautiful basket there, I have been looking but don't think they are around in central IN. at least the reddish ones like those


Northern Indiana is Ramp Paradise right now... Ramps as far as the eye can see, last year they were withering away by middle of may because of the heat... Gotta get as many as you can before then... Also once Morels start popping I give up on the ramps... Mainly because I’m stocked up but also it takes away from my shrooming time...


----------



## RPshroomer (Apr 11, 2020)

Morels are funny... 
out for a walk with the girlfriend and pup before the rain/snow hits Marian county. Walking along a public trail when we hit it big. Over 100 grays in one grassy patch less than 10 feet from the trail. Most were fresh, some were a little frost bit and mushy. Hope this cold doesn’t last too long and the big yellows in central indiana will be poppin’!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Not liking this Miami Co


----------



## WHIT (Mar 29, 2020)

I went out into a park in Marion county and found 6 small morels. Found them all under a cedar tree! I picked them due to the weather but I think they're could still have grown? What do you guys think? Should I have left them for another week?


----------



## golddustshroomin (Apr 18, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> Are those sand shrooms?


Sand shroom? They were found in sandy soil so I guess so. Never heard them called that...


----------



## golddustshroomin (Apr 18, 2016)

WHIT said:


> I went out into a park in Marion county and found 6 small morels. Found them all under a cedar tree! I picked them due to the weather but I think they're could still have grown? What do you guys think? Should I have left them for another week?


I picked what could find before the freezing night temps and wind. With several days in a row with freezing night temps I was not going to chance it!


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

I went to one of my early spot and got some again this morning in snow flurries. I’m leaving small ones in a lot other areas but central Indiana is going to explode this year I feel.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Don’t think really started in Howard county found just very small ones in very early spot last week so at least this cold weather just delay them instead of wipe em out.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 28510
> Anyone else wake up to this


Looks the same in Steuben county with 1 to 2 inches predicted for Friday. Soil temp. here 36 degrees
5 day average 44.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

43 was the count today all from
the same spot. South side of the woods, out in the sun. Sorry about the double post but the picture just looks better when they are cleaned up and out of the bag on my wife’s iphone 10, damn that phone has a good camera


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jg010682 said:


> Those look like ramps to me there are 2 different types ones with fat leafs with pink or reddish color around the base and ones with skinny leafs that dont have the pink or red around the base dig one up and if it smells like onion garlic and has a bulb its a ramp
> View attachment 28360


There's a bunch in the woods behind my house. I'll dig one up tonight and smell it. Doubt I'll eat any though until I can get positive identification.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 28358


Wow, what a good find. Very fresh as well. Iv'e heard small greys are up in Howard county. Below are high and low temps. plus rain fall amounts in Kokomo comparing 2019 to 2020. Next to it are my charts on all three. You'll notice daily highs are slightly above last year, daily lows in bottom left chart are averaging higher for period but spot on over last 7 days or so. Problem is lower right chart, we need rain if we hope to match last years finds around here. Please keep in mind the information I share is for Kokomo only and not intended for personal use as it may lead to premature mushroom hunting in your particular area.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Amfb1234 said:


> I'm wanting to go tomorrow but winds going to be 17mph.... think that's ok? Or not smart?


Depends on your woods, just be very alert and tell others where your at. In my woods I can find areas on back side of hills where winds coming out of NW don't effect it much. If theres a bunch of ash where you hunt I'd stay home.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 28364
> This was amazing for my 1st find this year. Probably over 150 morels under this one elm tree. I brought home 82 of them. The rest were just to small. I doubt I find a better tree this year. It’s a once every three or four year tree. I wanted so bad to let them grow and film the harvest. However it was just to close to the road and a trail. Now I did walk to some of my other spots and they were just starting, babies. This area for some reason was way ahead of my other spots.
> Montgomery county


Take some pictures of them in their wild unpicked state next time you go out. Very nice find.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

kb said:


> A morel hunting legend in my region had a van he drove sometimes out pickin. No doubt what Leroy was looking for. He had a giant morel painted on the side.


I think Neil Young wrote a song about him, was it an Econoline van?


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Waiting on the "Wade Report" to see what he found


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

Ok I have a ? That's been bothering me...it was warm for awhile then started getting in the 30s at night some morels have been up since April 6th...does the cold weather at night affect the growth??


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

last Saturday but this cold weather is making me paranoid


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

parrothead said:


> Waiting on the "Wade Report" to see what he found


Wait till Saturday .
i will be finding and i will be Reporting several times every day for 20+ days
and this is odd me waiting till the last minute to hit it..
i would have been finding some this week
and Reporting that waiting till Saturday would be when it really gets to Popping
its Really a no Brainier at this point..
Gonna be just a lot of Fun and Miles of Findings


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

This is odd for you Wade.


----------



## Wyatt Lichtsinn (May 11, 2018)

Anyone having anything pop up around Fort Wayne?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

sTEPHEN said:


> Scoondog, I find a bunch of them every year as well... and they never get very big... they do taste good. I call em popcorn morels. Lol


Have you ever heard them called Tulip morels?

Check out _"morchella diminutiva"_


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Jtr said:


> Northern Indiana is Ramp Paradise right now... Ramps as far as the eye can see, last year they were withering away by middle of may because of the heat... Gotta get as many as you can before then... Also once Morels start popping I give up on the ramps... Mainly because I’m stocked up but also it takes away from my shrooming time...


@Jtr you're the Ramp Whisperer!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

golddustshroomin said:


> Sand shroom? They were found in sandy soil so I guess so. Never heard them called that...


Oh yeah. Sandy soil is one of the first place to pop.

I find morels on the dunes and beaches of Lake Michigan. 

I thought the very first one I ever found was dog crap, 
so I turned my bike around, and there were 12 sand shrooms.


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Nosky, Yes I have heard that term, once by my uncle quite a few years ago. Thanks for the actual ID on them! I don’t find them all over, but in my experience, when I find them, there is a bunch of them.


----------



## Bev1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi all


----------



## Bev1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Any findings in north east yet


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

br5 said:


> I think Neil Young wrote a song about him, was it an Econoline van?


If he did't he should have. Leroy was one of a kind, iconic midwestern American. He had pictures of morels in piles three feet high and 5 feet long. First guy I ever knew who chased the morels from Texas to Minn., and eventually to the mountains and Alaska. Knowing Leroy he is probably still pickin and grinnin somewhere. If someone should start a morel hunters Hall of Fame, he would be my nomination and I imagine many of you know someone like him you could nominate also. His son is now carrying on the tradition and adding to the family legacy. Go out and get em Indiana your season is on and as Leroy once told me " If you don't go look you'll never know, next year is to far away."


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

scoondog said:


> Got my dads old lucky mushroom stick he made with me ready to go,what are these mushrooms I find a lot in this woods, not blk, grey or yellow, they never get much bigger than 2-4 in tall ,taste good just takes a lot of them to fill a bag





noskydaddy said:


> Have you ever heard them called Tulip morels?
> 
> Check out _"morchella diminutiva"_


Beat me to it! I was thinking _Morchella diminutiva _or _Morchella tulipfera_! Don't know that I've ever found either, but who knows?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 28364
> This was amazing for my 1st find this year. Probably over 150 morels under this one elm tree. I brought home 82 of them. The rest were just to small. I doubt I find a better tree this year. It’s a once every three or four year tree. I wanted so bad to let them grow and film the harvest. However it was just to close to the road and a trail. Now I did walk to some of my other spots and they were just starting, babies. This area for some reason was way ahead of my other spots.
> Montgomery county


Nothing like a loaded tree. Gets the heart beating and you just feel more alive. People that don't hunt morels don't get it. Even more fun to do it with someone who appreciates it as much as you. I remember the last time my dad was able to go on a hunt with my brother and I. He was 81 then. Saw a big old elm close enough to the road that he could get to it. Pulled over and could see all the big yellows by the time we got within 30 yards. I wish I would have filmed dad, the big grin on his face, the quickening of his steps. I knew his heart was beating faster because mine was. I mostly watched him scramble around, probably doing like he did when we were kids, picking and laughing. We picked 179 on that tree, dad still talks about it. It is too dangerous now to take him in the timber at 89 but if I can find a tree next to the road its still on. I feel your pain in leaving the tinies. I did the same yesterday, many fingernail size, and as cold as it is here it may take 5 days or more to get them big enough. I am the same latitude as you, but it looks like a better season for you guys so far.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Amfb1234 said:


> Ok I have a ? That's been bothering me...it was warm for awhile then started getting in the 30s at night some morels have been up since April 6th...does the cold weather at night affect the growth??


It does stall it some and can burn the top if freeze actually reaches them, however they can begin growing again and cooler temps help them stay fresh longer than hot temps do. I mainly hunt MN and I can tell you that in May it can get very cold at night up there. I've found the following to be true:
1)Ground temperature gets them started
2)Amount of precipitation helps determine quantity
3)Temperatures determine length of season
A little luck and persavierance go along way to increase your odds.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Amfb1234 said:


> View attachment 28624


Amfb,
You ever been to T & T Repairables in Spencer?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

kb said:


> Nothing like a loaded tree. Gets the heart beating and you just feel more alive. People that don't hunt morels don't get it. Even more fun to do it with someone who appreciates it as much as you. I remember the last time my dad was able to go on a hunt with my brother and I. He was 81 then. Saw a big old elm close enough to the road that he could get to it. Pulled over and could see all the big yellows by the time we got within 30 yards. I wish I would have filmed dad, the big grin on his face, the quickening of his steps. I knew his heart was beating faster because mine was. I mostly watched him scramble around, probably doing like he did when we were kids, picking and laughing. We picked 179 on that tree, dad still talks about it. It is too dangerous now to take him in the timber at 89 but if I can find a tree next to the road its still on. I feel your pain in leaving the tinies. I did the same yesterday, many fingernail size, and as cold as it is here it may take 5 days or more to get them big enough. I am the same latitude as you, but it looks like a better season for you guys so far.


Great story about you dad. Times like those will stay with us for ever. My son has been going with me for the past two years and it brightens my heart.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

sTEPHEN said:


> Nosky, Yes I have heard that term, once by my uncle quite a few years ago. Thanks for the actual ID on them! I don’t find them all over, but in my experience, when I find them, there is a bunch of them.


If morels aren't already hard to find, the tulip morels are even harder. Smaller. 
Fun hunt but man are they tiny. Good thing there are BIGFOOTS to find as well.

MONSTERS! PINEAPPLE SIZED.


----------



## brushbusterbutch (Apr 19, 2015)

A friend from Central Illinois sent this today. I've never hunted them in the snow, but there's a first time for everything.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

br5 said:


> Great story about you dad. Times like those will stay with us for ever. My son has been going with me for the past two years and it brightens my heart.
> View attachment 28696


Looks like he is a picker. Man what a beautiful timber shot also.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

br5 said:


> It does stall it some and can burn the top if freeze actually reaches them, however they can begin growing again and cooler temps help them stay fresh longer than hot temps do. I mainly hunt MN and I can tell you that in May it can get very cold at night up there. I've found the following to be true:
> 1)Ground temperature gets them started
> 2)Amount of precipitation helps determine quantity
> 3)Temperatures determine length of season
> A little luck and persavierance go along way to increase your odds.


Great synopsis. Many times the trees look early but the ground is warm enough. Fine line on the just enough precip., and stop please you are ruining what is up. I would be happy with 4 weeks of 60 degree days and 40 degree nights once they get growing. Slower growth means better shrooms. Worst thing about the frost nip is the funk smell they get when they then get rained on.


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

br5 said:


> Amfb,
> You ever been to T & T Repairables in Spencer?


No I haven't never heard of it what is it?


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

Amfb1234 said:


> No I haven't never heard of it what is it?


Im.not from.owen county lol I live in spencer county by near holiday world


----------



## golddustshroomin (Apr 18, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> Oh yeah. Sandy soil is one of the first place to pop.
> 
> I find morels on the dunes and beaches of Lake Michigan.
> 
> ...


Sandy soils get warmer more quickly so thatm


noskydaddy said:


> Oh yeah. Sandy soil is one of the first place to pop.
> 
> I find morels on the dunes and beaches of Lake Michigan.
> 
> ...


Im not too far from the dunes and when my brother lived up there he scored!!! I certainly find my area popping earlier than some northern Indiana areas and I certainly attribute that to the sandy soil...
Sand shrooms


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

kb said:


> Nothing like a loaded tree. Gets the heart beating and you just feel more alive. People that don't hunt morels don't get it. Even more fun to do it with someone who appreciates it as much as you. I remember the last time my dad was able to go on a hunt with my brother and I. He was 81 then. Saw a big old elm close enough to the road that he could get to it. Pulled over and could see all the big yellows by the time we got within 30 yards. I wish I would have filmed dad, the big grin on his face, the quickening of his steps. I knew his heart was beating faster because mine was. I mostly watched him scramble around, probably doing like he did when we were kids, picking and laughing. We picked 179 on that tree, dad still talks about it. It is too dangerous now to take him in the timber at 89 but if I can find a tree next to the road its still on. I feel your pain in leaving the tinies. I did the same yesterday, many fingernail size, and as cold as it is here it may take 5 days or more to get them big enough. I am the same latitude as you, but it looks like a better season for you guys so far.


Awesome post, my dad is fighting cancer and installed the love of mushroom hunting in me. I’m sure you and I and most hunters have shared many of the same type of memories with a loved one, cool story


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

br5 said:


> Wow, what a good find. Very fresh as well. Iv'e heard small greys are up in Howard county. Below are high and low temps. plus rain fall amounts in Kokomo comparing 2019 to 2020. Next to it are my charts on all three. You'll notice daily highs are slightly above last year, daily lows in bottom left chart are averaging higher for period but spot on over last 7 days or so. Problem is lower right chart, we need rain if we hope to match last years finds around here. Please keep in mind the information I share is for Kokomo only and not intended for personal use as it may lead to premature mushroom hunting in your particular area.
> View attachment 28604
> View attachment 28606
> View attachment 28608
> View attachment 28610


You crazy mad scientist! Been blocked out the last week the site thought I was a spammer. But never fear @wade is here straightened the shiznit right out. Thanks Wade!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Stelthshroomer said:


> You crazy mad scientist! Been blocked out the last week the site thought I was a spammer. But never fear @wade is here straightened the shiznit right out. Thanks Wade!


Awesome Brother @Stelthshroomer 
lets get it goin


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

br5 said:


> Take some pictures of them in their wild unpicked state next time you go out. Very nice find.


br5 Like you I also love in the field action photos. Morels are extremely photogenic and I know they like having their pictures taken. That being said if you don't want the entire world to know the exact location, time, and date the picture was taken you have to turn off your location setting on your phone. That information is embedded in the pictures and anyone can get it. The expressions on peoples faces when I tell them this and they didn't know, is priceless. You can see the wheels turn, eyes usually drift left or right, the light goes on, and then the dread all over their faces when they relies what they did. Pride to dread in seconds.


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> Have you ever heard them called Tulip morels?
> 
> Check out _"morchella diminutiva"_


I researched last year and you are correct, just forgot and wanted to see if anyone else knew


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

sTEPHEN said:


> Nosky, Yes I have heard that term, once by my uncle quite a few years ago. Thanks for the actual ID on them! I don’t find them all over, but in my experience, when I find them, there is a bunch of them.


yup if you find a couple there are usually a ton just hard to see


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> If morels aren't already hard to find, the tulip morels are even harder. Smaller.
> Fun hunt but man are they tiny. Good thing there are BIGFOOTS to find as well.
> 
> MONSTERS! PINEAPPLE SIZED.


kinda liked the popcorn name but tulip will be what I will stick with,what I have found is they don't flush in the same spot every year, last year over a 100 same spot this year 5 but will keep checking


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Sorry if not allowed, to funny,there have been 5 trucks parking at the edge of my best woods all week,stopped them to see what was up, all Mexicans clearing trees for Duke Energy along a high line ,it kills me cause I know there are doing some shrooming too, have seen the tracks and I have sole permission, would love to catch them but they are gone when I get home


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

scoondog said:


> I researched last year and you are correct, just forgot and wanted to see if anyone else knew


Ya I found a patch of them strange thing was they where all under pine trees all the small ones where under the pine the bigger ones where in another spot


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Had a killer small woods to hunt last couple years, big fancy house w/ 10 acre of woods,felt it was inappropriate to stop by to ask permission this year w/ the lock down knowing they have kids,so I put a letter in there mailbox asking if it was OK and they could text me if so, thought sure that would be it w/o the face to face contact and a handshake, I'll be dogged if I didn't get a text with the OK to go and wished me luck ,,,, hell yes


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

scoondog said:


> Sorry if not allowed, to funny,there have been 5 trucks parking at the edge of my best woods all week,stopped them to see what was up, all Mexicans clearing trees for Duke Energy along a high line ,it kills me cause I know there are doing some shrooming too, have seen the tracks and I have sole permission, would love to catch them but they are gone when I get home


On the bright side maybe the trees they cleared and cut will produce morels for you next year I hope. With the price of morels what it is, and the unemployment rate reaching levels unseen since the 1930's I think the competition will only get heavier. Brother can you spare a dime? Of course today that would need to be a Five.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

jslwalls said:


> Awesome post, my dad is fighting cancer and installed the love of mushroom hunting in me. I’m sure you and I and most hunters have shared many of the same type of memories with a loved one, cool story


Hope your dad's fight goes well, it sounds like he has good family to help. My dad has lived with prostate cancer now for about 12 years. Doc says old age will get him first. Many types are treatable that once were not.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Back out in Jennings Co this morning 5 small older ones. Not looking good here guys and gals. Not finding the numbers like I have in past in normal spots. Last 2 years have been really off.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> Have you ever heard them called Tulip morels?
> 
> Check out _"morchella diminutiva"_


My last house had them come up every year around some giant poplars


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Here you go. 1st one today so I’m not skunked. Hunting only elms on 45 degree south facing slopes. Aren’t many yet. I really don’t understand how I can find a 6 inch yellow and then 1/2 baby greys right next to it that are to small to pick but it is what it is. Good luck everyone


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 28732
> 
> Ya I found a patch of them strange thing was they where all under pine trees all the small ones where under the pine the bigger ones where in another spot


one year I found nice gray's under every big shaggy bark hickory in one woods, have never found one under them since, shrooms don't play fair


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Amfb1234 said:


> No I haven't never heard of it what is it?


It's place that sells a lot of hail damaged cars. You can get a late model car for about half price sometimes.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Stelthshroomer said:


> You crazy mad scientist! Been blocked out the last week the site thought I was a spammer. But never fear @wade is here straightened the shiznit right out. Thanks Wade!


It did that to me about a month ago. I had to shorten post which pretty much gutted content before it allowed it to go through. Wonder what the algorithm for span doesn't like?


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

scoondog said:


> Sorry if not allowed, to funny,there have been 5 trucks parking at the edge of my best woods all week,stopped them to see what was up, all Mexicans clearing trees for Duke Energy along a high line ,it kills me cause I know there are doing some shrooming too, have seen the tracks and I have sole permission, would love to catch them but they are gone when I get home


 you name the day @scoondog and we will go patrol that edge with you or for you..and give you all the shrooms we find or just leave them if you prefer..
And we wiil make sure those Son'of'a's
see our Guns and the Death in our eyes
and we will make it Very clear to ..
KEEP OUT and we will unload Fireing into the Ground Why'll standing right in there Face looking them right in the eyes
Screaming and Pointing Astalavesta!!!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

On a little lighter Feel...
We Will be making Our first Pass through the Big Beaver Over this Weekend.








We have Thousands our Acres and Hundreds of Miles to go Before We Sleep..


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 28750


awesome.


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

wade said:


> you name the day @scoondog and we will go patrol that edge with you or for you..and give you all the shrooms we find or just leave them if you prefer..
> And we wiil make sure those Son'of'a's
> see our Guns and the Death in our eyes
> and we will make it Very clear to ..
> ...


HAHA,,,, thanks for the back up man


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 28750


Should have taken a selfie to show that big a$$ grin on your face when you walked up on that


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

br5 said:


> It did that to me about a month ago. I had to shorten post which pretty much gutted content before it allowed it to go through. Wonder what the algorithm for span doesn't like?


Well it doesn't like the word a$$ , just tried


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

wade said:


> you name the day @scoondog and we will go patrol that edge with you or for you..and give you all the shrooms we find or just leave them if you prefer..
> And we wiil make sure those Son'of'a's
> see our Guns and the Death in our eyes
> and we will make it Very clear to ..
> ...


Like Yosemite Sam haha 
I Love it!!!


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks like snow from Indy North and from Fort Wayne North 4-6 inches


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Morgan Monroe today. Most found around 3 dead elms. East facing slopes on a steep ravine. Only found 1 near ash so far this year. Thought it was interesting that the dryad saddles were this large this early. I was able to hunt where ever I wanted today without find boot prints or stumps. The dogwoods are getting ready to open near Martinsville so it should be pretty good in the next 3 weeks or so in my opinion. Could use a nice warm rain or two. Good shrooming!


----------



## wayne hall (Apr 13, 2017)

Found 3 small greys in Newton County today. Picked them we are supposed to get 5" of snow tonight. Need the moisure though.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Jim looks like some of those have been up for a while?


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Yes Parrothead The largest ones were dehydrated some . Yesterday was pretty windy. They have been there a few days I suspect. The ones bent were fresh and just coming up. There was one that was pretty old. Went to where I found some last and no more came up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

parrothead said:


> Looks like snow from Indy North and from Fort Wayne North 4-6 inches


That is gonna be Perfect and Beautiful


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jim_t57 said:


> Morgan Monroe today. Most found around 3 dead elms. East facing slopes on a steep ravine. Only found 1 near ash so far this year. Thought it was interesting that the dryad saddles were this large this early. I was able to hunt where ever I wanted today without find boot prints or stumps. The dogwoods are getting ready to open near Martinsville so it should be pretty good in the next 3 weeks or so in my opinion. Could use a nice warm rain or two. Good shrooming!


Great pics.


----------



## golddustshroomin (Apr 18, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 28750


Gorgeous daaarling!!!!


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks br5. My phone is antique. But it is a galaxy zoom. It's actually a camera with phone capabilities. Wish i knew how to clean the lens internally.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Stelthshroomer said:


> br5 Like you I also love in the field action photos. Morels are extremely photogenic and I know they like having their pictures taken. That being said if you don't want the entire world to know the exact location, time, and date the picture was taken you have to turn off your location setting on your phone. That information is embedded in the pictures and anyone can get it. The expressions on peoples faces when I tell them this and they didn't know, is priceless. You can see the wheels turn, eyes usually drift left or right, the light goes on, and then the dread all over their faces when they relies what they did. Pride to dread in seconds.


He's 100% right about this! I started taking screen shots of the pictures (while at home) any time I post a picture.

So if you cannot turn off the location tagging info, you can take a screenshot of the image.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

scoondog said:


> yup if you find a couple there are usually a ton just hard to see


I actually crawl around looking for them. They are the advanced morel hunt!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

scoondog said:


> Had a killer small woods to hunt last couple years, big fancy house w/ 10 acre of woods,felt it was inappropriate to stop by to ask permission this year w/ the lock down knowing they have kids,so I put a letter in there mailbox asking if it was OK and they could text me if so, thought sure that would be it w/o the face to face contact and a handshake, I'll be dogged if I didn't get a text with the OK to go and wished me luck ,,,, hell yes


I like this approach. Can you share how you worded the letter exactly?


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Shoot . Did it again. Wish i was more tech savvy. But really if someone can tell me how to plot elevation I would be appreciative, an app or something.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

parrothead said:


> Looks like snow from Indy North and from Fort Wayne North 4-6 inches


The Fort Wayne local news is on right now and I think he said last nights low was a new record.
A significant snowfall expected here, soil temps. in the mid 30's, others finding nice yellows downstate!
I feel my sanity slowly slipping into a zone that only Morels can bring me back from. I know it will happen
but how long must I live this way? LOL


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

mmh said:


> The Fort Wayne local news is on right now and I think he said last nights low was a new record.
> A significant snowfall expected here, soil temps. in the mid 30's, others finding nice yellows downstate!
> I feel my sanity slowly slipping into a zone that only Morels can bring me back from. I know it will happen
> but how long must I live this way? LOL


I know right, seeing n hearing people to the South of us finding them is torture!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

im almost in the woods..
im already having anxiety..
im already having trouble sleeping..
im im im
im Finally gonna be in the woods..
Yep, im in Saturday morning..
Begins Our Hunt...
Everyday for 20+ days
I Will Hunt....We Will Hunt ....I Will Hunt
We Will Hunt....I Will Hunt...We Will Hunt
I Will Love Every Minute and Mile of it....
and Find NOTHING


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Well it’s finally Friday the 17th, the weekend is here for some of you. Hope everyone kills it. It’s going to be good


----------



## IndianaNut (Apr 12, 2020)

Took another walk in the woods last night in Marion County. Found ~50 goosenecks. Fairly thin woods on south slope.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Snow on the ground is stored water! Water soon to be released as liquid into your hunting grounds.

That's the way I look at snow, as it falls, inches of it, on Apr 17th.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Well it happened last night, first morel dream/disaster. I've never found morels that have been damaged from the cold, but in my dream it was a large patch of somewhat rotting morels. I woke up crying a little.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

mmh said:


> The Fort Wayne local news is on right now and I think he said last nights low was a new record.
> A significant snowfall expected here, soil temps. in the mid 30's, others finding nice yellows downstate!
> I feel my sanity slowly slipping into a zone that only Morels can bring me back from. I know it will happen
> but how long must I live this way? LOL


 by the end of next week, we will be finding blacks in Stueben!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Well all the snow that fell yesterday melted and again today I wake up to two more inches will all be gone again buy tonight as the high today is like 45 


wade said:


> im almost in the woods..
> im already having anxiety..
> im already having trouble sleeping..
> im im im
> ...


 good luck may your bags be full of those yummy yummies


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

noskydaddy said:


> Snow on the ground is stored water! Water soon to be released as liquid into your hunting grounds.
> 
> That's the way I look at snow, as it falls, inches of it, on Apr 17th.


I always liked snow in April. Seasons are usually good when it snows. It’s a slow release water and usually doesn’t hurt the ground temperature. I think it will be good for you all up north, it does test your patience thou


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jslwalls said:


> I always liked snow in April. Seasons are usually good when it snows. It’s a slow release water and usually doesn’t hurt the ground temperature. I think it will be good for you all up North


I was just commenting to someone on the beautiful 
contrast of fresh white and fresh green side by side.

It's a rare occurrence but spectacular when you see it.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Well all the snow that fell yesterday melted and again today I wake up to two more inches will all be gone again buy tonight as the high today is like 45
> good luck may your bags be full of those yummy yummies


it is gonna be so interesting to here your Morel Report..im thinkin your snow and temps are gonna be within the just fine and Good range


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ya look at this forecast
Going tomorrow to check those babies we hound/ Found last week so we will see what happens


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> I like this approach. Can you share how you worded the letter exactly?





noskydaddy said:


> I like this approach. Can you share how you worded the letter exactly?


Here is the letter and response


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

This warmup after this snow for two days should be an explosion coming our way !!!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

scoondog said:


> Here is the letter and response


Thank you...

This is great. It would be great to master the art of introducing 
oneself and communicating well to hunt on private property. 

We've all seen choice land we'd love to hunt. But somehow we 
keep on going for fear the people would not be open to our "intruding."

I think this is a mistake. Even if only 1 in 10 said yes, 
that would be one new spot to hunt.

If you did this every year, you'd never run out of 
land and opportunity. And new beauty.

As in business, we must always be prospecting new clientele, 
as old clientele falls off the back end. (We call it attrition.)

I'm wondering if anyone else has tried cold calling property 
owners and what may have worked well to gain their favor 
and thus permission?


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> Thank you...
> 
> This is great. It would be great to master the art of introducing
> oneself and communicating well to hunt on private property.
> ...


I literally drove by this property for years and could not get the balls to ask, one day I saw them out side and just whipped in, was blown away when they said sure no problem, and its been a good little spot ,like my grandpa always said about fishing,,, they can't do more than tell you no


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> Thank you...
> 
> This is great. It would be great to master the art of introducing
> oneself and communicating well to hunt on private property.
> ...


The one thing that has helped me is I really like to see that the homeowner is outside when i pull in, it just seems they are more receptive than when you go banging on the door


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

noskydaddy said:


> Thank you...
> 
> This is great. It would be great to master the art of introducing
> oneself and communicating well to hunt on private property.
> ...


You Know what Man.. @noskydaddy and @scoondog 
that does sound Good..
i definitely don't want to be on any Private Property that would be Angering to the Owners.
As a Young Man in my Teens & 20's
i had no Reservations about asking Farmers and Landowners for Permission
to **** Hunt with my Dogs, Deer Hunt, Squirrel Hunt, or Trapping..
They would always say Yes and Give me Permission.. that was the 1980's
** Now as an Adult 57 yrs old in 2020's
i feel Reluctant..
Even through Everyone i have Ever approached in any Manner of Business
Easily Perceive that i am a Legitimate Person, Neighbor and Man..
I still feel intimidated to Ask for Permission to Morel Hunt..
and I Never have ask Permission..
I've Always just Hunted Where i Always have for 55yrs and Where my Family before Me have Always Hunted..
But times are changing Quickly..
Permission? ? Hmmm?
Yep.. Right..
May...Need to Be Working on that







We are headed out Saturday morning


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

scoondog said:


> The one thing that has helped me is I really like to see that the homeowner is outside when i pull in, it just seems they are more receptive than when you go banging on the door


Right! Now see that is a great tip!

"Yard working folks are more receptive than TV watching folks!"

Also, it demonstrates that perhaps they appreciate nature, too.

A common ground.

I also liked how you offered up some of your score to them in advance.

When we ask for ice fishing permission on lakes,
it's known that you share the bluegills and perch with the landowners.

Consider them the tax man! They get their share no matter what.

I even go a step further and offer venison, mushrooms, or liquor
should the old lady not like to cook fish in the house!
(Gendered)

All these things are well bartered!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

noskydaddy said:


> Right! Now see that is a great tip!
> 
> "Yard working folks are more receptive that TV watching folks!"
> 
> ...


Bartered... thats the Way Man


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

HAHA


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

1 old one in Jennings Co. this morning. Not looking good here.


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

Picked10 little grays before snow scared would kill them.wells county


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Mtmike79 said:


> Picked10 little grays before snow scared would kill them.wells county


yep..probably would have gotten Mushy


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

Getting some good rain today in central indiana. Calling for warmer temps starting this weekend.will miss the blacks again this year in henry county but fiming is right on the money for yellows and a few greys 1st week of may. Might even get some greys flushing last week of april. For those of you who hunt east central indiana, mark your calendars for May 2nd. If we continue to recieve moderate rain on and off, it should be the weekend. Gotta stay warm though.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

noskydaddy said:


> Thank you...
> 
> This is great. It would be great to master the art of introducing
> oneself and communicating well to hunt on private property.
> ...


 My son bought a plat map with owners names. He would study the good areas then go to the doors with their name and ask. He found an awesome woods that lasted about 5 years then became an addition. Like many of the woods around me, it's getting hard to find anything!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> im almost in the woods..
> im already having anxiety..
> im already having trouble sleeping..
> im im im
> ...


I hope you find "Nothing" post pictures when you do.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

cwlake said:


> by the end of next week, we will be finding blacks in Stueben!


I hope you are right, the forecast looks promising.


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

cwlake said:


> My son bought a plat map with owners names. He would study the good areas then go to the doors with their name and ask. He found an awesome woods that lasted about 5 years then became an addition. Like many of the woods around me, it's getting hard to find anything!


I always look up property owners on Beacon and address them by name when I walk up , makes them think somehow you know them


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

guff76 said:


> I know right, seeing n hearing people to the South of us finding them is torture!


@guff76 , I'm digging really DEEP but I can't find any sympathies for you. lol . Just think about us People to the north of you. Ground temperatures went down almost 10 degrees from recent snow. Add this Covid19 mess and we are all in real torture. Hang in there!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

scoondog said:


> I always look up property owners on Beacon and address them by name when I walk up , makes them think somehow you know them


ok..Tricky Dick


----------



## golddustshroomin (Apr 18, 2016)

parrothead said:


> 1 old one in Jennings Co. this morning. Not looking good here.


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Found 15 Tuesday in Hamilton county, some really small, but they were in well trafficked area so I had to pick.









15 more just a few minutes ago in Grant county! Very fresh looking, glad to know this cold isnt TOO detrimental. However I did find two dead from frost  
Left a few babies to see if tonight's temps will hurt them.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

indy_nebo said:


> Found 15 Tuesday in Hamilton county, some really small, but they were in well trafficked area so I had to pick.
> View attachment 28932
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear, spent today inside, going to start early tomorrow, carpe shroomem


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

This Couldn't be Better


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Hope I got the goods anyone ever use this brand ? Farm n fleet


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Another decent hunt today. Putnam county. Sycamores ,hardly any ground cover. Sorry don't have a new receipt. Sun pops out tomorrow,look out. Good luck all.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Hope I got the goods anyone ever use this brand ? Farm n fleet
> View attachment 28944


 also should I do 25% or 50%


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Sorry for the repeat pics.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

This Couldnbe Better
View attachment 28940



Tool fan said:


> Hope I got the goods anyone ever use this brand ? Farm n fleet
> View attachment 28944


I was just reading a post fro. someone. 
who said they use to use that type


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> also should I do 25% or 50%


id start low at 25% and see if that gets the job done fine..
and Only increase to 50% of you ever notice the need


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

who all plans to go Hunt somewhere 
tomorrow??


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I am for sure 60 and sunny


----------



## snowghost (Apr 8, 2019)

wade said:


> Awesome Brother @Stelthshroomer
> lets get it goin


Newbie here. How do I post a question. When I try to start a conversation it says I need to address to someone


----------



## snowghost (Apr 8, 2019)

wade said:


> who all plans to go Hunt somewhere
> tomorrow??





wade said:


> who all plans to go Hunt somewhere
> tomorrow??


Relative newbie here, self taught and in second year of hunting. Last year, I found 25 total scattered in different locations. I have a Vietnamese friend whose sister is somewhat of an expert morel hunter who states morels don't grow in/around moss but I have seen pictures of them on moss. I have been skunked this year despite logging in over 100 hours of hunting public land. Can I get others opinions please?


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Dont forget youth turkey season starts tom


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

snowghost said:


> Relative newbie here, self taught and in second year of hunting. Last year, I found 25 total scattered in different locations. I have a Vietnamese friend whose sister is somewhat of an expert morel hunter who states morels don't grow in/around moss but I have seen pictures of them on moss. I have been skunked this year despite logging in over 100 hours of hunting public land. Can I get others opinions please?


What counties are you hunting?


----------



## Coolbob (Apr 21, 2018)

wade said:


> im almost in the woods..
> im already having anxiety..
> im already having trouble sleeping..
> im im im
> ...


Is that a Hoosier Haiku?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> Well it happened last night, first morel dream/disaster. I've never found morels that have been damaged from the cold, but in my dream it was a large patch of somewhat rotting morels. I woke up crying a little.


this season has been quit the Emotional Roller coaster..
so im Exspecting Huge Rewards 
as we Hunt


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Coolbob said:


> Is that a Hoosier Haiku?


it just might be Remembered as that


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 , I'm digging really DEEP but I can't find any sympathies for you. lol . Just think about us People to the north of you. Ground temperatures went down almost 10 degrees from recent snow. Add this Covid19 mess and we are all in real torture. Hang in there!


Yea was thinking that was harder for you all cause it is much longer wait. 
Just saw hope nebo found some in the same county, so I got the boy this weekend so it's time to get the golf clubs out he's been asking to go


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Time to get Goin...
anyone else Hunting today ?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> Time to get Goin...
> anyone else Hunting today ?


Good luck


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Probably head out about noon. Forgot about youth turkey season. Thanks for the heads up Parrothead!


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

No problem then turkey season for everyone open Wed.


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

wade said:


> Time to get Goin...
> anyone else Hunting today ?


Heading to pike county in a few found 60 yellows there but was over a week ago hope it is not a wasted drive


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Good luck everyone one headed in soon


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

snowghost said:


> Relative newbie here, self taught and in second year of hunting. Last year, I found 25 total scattered in different locations. I have a Vietnamese friend whose sister is somewhat of an expert morel hunter who states morels don't grow in/around moss but I have seen pictures of them on moss. I have been skunked this year despite logging in over 100 hours of hunting public land. Can I get others opinions please?


What area of Indiana are you in?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Nothing


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> also should I do 25% or 50%


Repel that I use from Rural King is 1/2 a percent, 25% is dangerous to use because of it coming into contact with your skin. Pesticide concentrates should be handled with extreme care. When I had my license we'd say a little will kill a bug and a little more will kill you.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> Nothing
> View attachment 28986


Did chewy find that one Wade or did you


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Br5 or are you finding them around your house yet my neighbor showed me pics of 10 grays he picked here in Howard county last weekend


----------



## jesterman5 (May 1, 2016)

It is tough yet encouraging watching you southern brethren finding. Us northern folk can only wait and train our eyes on your wonderful pictures. When we hit our stride this board is usually a lot quieter. Feel like I should start heading to the Michigan board to feel that feeling you all must have. 
In all honesty I appreciate all the stuff everyone shares on here. I've been hunting for 40 years, and have still learned so much from all of you. My dad instilled the passion in me for this time of year. I have really only seen that same passion I have on this site. So keep going brothers and sisters.

As Wade would say. Keep on looking and finding NOTHING!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Nothing


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Sweet!!


----------



## harleyrider (Apr 15, 2018)

That’s a nice one!

HR


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@jashroomer finding Nothing


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

snowghost said:


> Relative newbie here, self taught and in second year of hunting. Last year, I found 25 total scattered in different locations. I have a Vietnamese friend whose sister is somewhat of an expert morel hunter who states morels don't grow in/around moss but I have seen pictures of them on moss. I have been skunked this year despite logging in over 100 hours of hunting public land. Can I get others opinions please?


It's really not a question of who is right and who is wrong. They grow where they grow. 

People do find morels in moss: Generally early as moss traps moisture and heat.

However, people looking for a nice bounty of morels will hunt trees more and vegetation less.

In the end, the answer is, "THEY GROW WHERE THEY GROW."

You both win!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

snowghost said:


> Newbie here. How do I post a question. When I try to start a conversation it says I need to address to someone


What button are you pressing to "Start a Conversation"
I'm trying to understand your goal.

Then I can offer some help.

When addressing someone in general, if you want to get their attention, you would use the "AT" (@) symbol before their handle. Syntax = @ + name, (@ + noskydaddy) No space in between either.

So for example, you would do this for me *@noskydaddy *

But maybe this isn't your question. Let me know.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Nothing Nothing


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> Nothing
> View attachment 28990


The look on Cheweys face appears to say, "I found that one, its mine"


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

@snowghost are you referring to the, starting a new conversation?


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

What county you hitting today Wade


----------



## harleyrider (Apr 15, 2018)

I’m heading out in a bit. I want to check the “nursery”. I found over 50 yellows in a spot last weekend but left them because they were pretty small. 

I checked them a couple times during the week and they’re growing, but the cold is making it slow going. I want to see how the last couple days of frost & rain have affected them.

I did bring home about 25 half free morels to eat w/ dinner the other night. 


HR


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

Walking in now... I can smell them in the air!!! I have (3) different sets of kin i give my first finds too- I dont get mine until after my first two lbs. - much more joy in making those deliveries each spring then eating them myself... Where would any of us be if not for those that struggled before us!! 

Good luck and stay safe all!

-TG


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

tggmjcg said:


> Walking in now... I can smell them in the air!!! I have (3) different sets of kin i give my first finds too- I dont get mine until after my first two lbs. - much more joy in making those deliveries each spring then eating them myself... Where would any of us be if not for those that struggled before us!!
> 
> Good luck and stay safe all!
> 
> -TG


Well said


----------



## Brian888 (Apr 9, 2019)

Found 11 this morning in Warrick Co.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Wade is a mushroom blood hound. Found nothing as well, several times.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jashroomer said:


> View attachment 29030
> View attachment 29030
> View attachment 29032
> Wade is a mushroom blood hound. Found nothing as well, several times.


It feels go to find "Nothing"


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

51 more nothings in wells County indiana


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

jashroomer said:


> View attachment 29030
> View attachment 29030
> View attachment 29032
> Wade is a mushroom blood hound. Found nothing as well, several times.


So nothing from nothing leaves something?????? Keep it up ...best of luck..


----------



## scottyg11 (Apr 23, 2016)

Martin County today around 2:30 pm 4/18/2020


noskydaddy said:


> It's really not a question of who is right and who is wrong. They grow where they grow.
> 
> People do find morels in moss: Generally early as moss traps moisture and heat.
> 
> ...


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Forgot to give some info on the finds. Almost all were found 1 or 2 at a time, no big flushes yet. Almost all were near elm, ash, a few sycamores, and the big poplars were producing. All were seemed very fresh, the cold didn't bother them at all. Things should hopefully only get better.


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

tggmjcg said:


> Walking in now... I can smell them in the air!!! I have (3) different sets of kin i give my first finds too- I dont get mine until after my first two lbs. - much more joy in making those deliveries each spring then eating them myself... Where would any of us be if not for those that struggled before us!!
> 
> Good luck and stay safe all!
> 
> -TG


Ended the day with a modest find- but felt damn good being right where i was suppose to be today!!!


----------



## IndianaNut (Apr 12, 2020)

Marion county hunt today yielded 77. Greys and goosenecks


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kokomorel said:


> Br5 or are you finding them around your house yet my neighbor showed me pics of 10 grays he picked here in Howard county last weekend


Nothing yet, and I check it from kitchen window. Start working from home on Monday. Plan to set trail camera up once they start. I think we're a week out at my house.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jesterman5 said:


> It is tough yet encouraging watching you southern brethren finding. Us northern folk can only wait and train our eyes on your wonderful pictures. When we hit our stride this board is usually a lot quieter. Feel like I should start heading to the Michigan board to feel that feeling you all must have.
> In all honesty I appreciate all the stuff everyone shares on here. I've been hunting for 40 years, and have still learned so much from all of you. My dad instilled the passion in me for this time of year. I have really only seen that same passion I have on this site. So keep going brothers and sisters.
> 
> As Wade would say. Keep on looking and finding NOTHING!


Jester,
Where you out of? I hunt Indiana to get the eye of the mushroom, and take vacation to MN to get serious.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 29044
> View attachment 29046
> View attachment 29048
> 51 more nothings in wells County indiana


That first picture of a black is calendar material.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

br5 said:


> Repel that I use from Rural King is 1/2 a percent, 25% is dangerous to use because of it coming into contact with your skin. Pesticide concentrates should be handled with extreme care. When I had my license we'd say a little will kill a bug and a little more will kill you.


 so what should I do 1/2 also or less idk never used it and I don’t need chemical burn


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

My finds for the day some baby nothings but the snow and cold seemed to do nothing as well I couldn’t resist had to take some for a snack we left a bunch of pinkys


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Opps


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

ok here are the two I found last week 














And here they are a week later after the two snow events and the cold snap


----------



## harleyrider (Apr 15, 2018)

Found a few more today behind my house here in Morgan County. 5 yellows and a handful of half frees. Checked on the flush of wee yellows that I’ve been watching for a week, but they haven’t grown much more. Hoping a few days of warmer days/nights will wake them up.

HR


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> so what should I do 1/2 also or less idk never used it and I don’t need chemical burn


@Tool fan, I'd say 1/2% also based on the following. Gordons seems to be 10% permethrin, whereas Farmgard is 13.3%

Farmgard instructions says:

0.50% = 

1 1/3 (8 tsps.) to 1 quart water


Sawyers label of premixed ready to spray and say .5% permethrin:








I hope this helps. Sorry for any intrusion of your conversations. ITW


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> Did chewy find that one Wade or did you


i did, i think? Chewy Knows whats up


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

mmh said:


> It feels go to find "Nothing"


yes There is Nothing like it


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 29044
> View attachment 29046
> View attachment 29048
> 51 more nothings in wells County indiana


Wells county..come'n in more daily
Thank You for Reporting


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

redfred said:


> So nothing from nothing leaves something?????? Keep it up ...best of luck..


Smiling laughing


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Brian888 said:


> Found 11 this morning in Warrick Co.


Freash from Warrick county 
Thank You for Reporting


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

scottyg11 said:


> View attachment 29056
> 
> Martin County today around 2:30 pm 4/18/2020


Really Nice Picture @scottyg11


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> Forgot to give some info on the finds. Almost all were found 1 or 2 at a time, no big flushes yet. Almost all were near elm, ash, a few sycamores, and the big poplars were producing. All were seemed very fresh, the cold didn't bother them at all. Things should hopefully only get better.


Excellent Reporting @jashroomer 
Thank You


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

tggmjcg said:


> Ended the day with a modest find- but felt damn good being right where i was suppose to be today!!!
> View attachment 29106
> View attachment 29108
> View attachment 29106
> ...


Those are looking Good


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

IndianaNut said:


> Marion county hunt today yielded 77. Greys and goosenecks


very interesting


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

br5 said:


> Nothing yet, and I check it from kitchen window. Start working from home on Monday. Plan to set trail camera up once they start. I think we're a week out at my house.


More Very interesting information


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 29166
> View attachment 29168
> View attachment 29170
> View attachment 29172
> ...


Awesome..these are some Beautys


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> ok here are the two I found last week
> View attachment 29194
> View attachment 29196
> And here they are a week later after the two snow events and the cold snap
> ...


that is some Awesome information 
Thank You


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

harleyrider said:


> View attachment 29202
> View attachment 29204
> View attachment 29162
> Found a few more today behind my house here in Morgan County. 5 yellows and a handful of half frees. Checked on the flush of wee yellows that I’ve been watching for a week, but they haven’t grown much more. Hoping a few days of warmer days/nights will wake them up.
> ...


Yep, thats what im seeing is ahead


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> @Tool fan, I'd say 1/2% also based on the following. Gordons seems to be 10% permethrin, whereas Farmgard is 13.3%
> 
> Farmgard instructions says:
> 
> ...


TYVM all info helps


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Midnight snack..
*Big Ground Turkey Burger, seasoned
*cooked Med-Rare
*in butter
*fresh little Morels
*on buttered white toast


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Amfb1234 said:


> View attachment 29230


Genius


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

and one for Chewy





















and of course he eats the Morels first


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 29044
> View attachment 29046
> View attachment 29048
> 51 more nothings in wells County indiana


You first picture of the black morel is stunning.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Just about to step in the woods s right at daybreak it’s a beautiful thing


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Nothing


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Breakfast
*3 egg Omelet
*cook in butter
*in same ol skillet from last night
*fresh Early Morels from yesterday
*I'll Sharing with Chewy


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

Headed back to woods


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 29258
> Headed back to woods


Breakfast of Genius


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

We Really are getting Perfect Weather 
it is So Amazing..







Awesome


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Amfb1234 said:


> View attachment 29232


Where did you get that blue sack? I have a white one like that but I need a more camo one.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Headed to a new spot today 
Again good luck today everyone


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Headed to a new spot today
> Again good luck today everyone


im working on my Tracker/Truck this morning then Hunt some this Afternoon


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> Just about to step in the woods s right at daybreak it’s a beautiful thing


Good luck, hope the shroom gods are good to you today.


----------



## imdavidmitchell (Apr 20, 2019)

Finally on the board.
Monroe co.


----------



## jesterman5 (May 1, 2016)

br5 said:


> Jester,
> Where you out of? I hunt Indiana to get the eye of the mushroom, and take vacation to MN to get serious.


I'm in mmh's neck of the woods. Fremont Steuben county. 

Some day I'm going to head up that way to have a look. Heard it can be epic!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

jashroomer said:


> Good luck, hope the shroom gods are good to you today.


I’m finding nothing but they’re awful small I will be bringing some home for supper tonight though


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

imdavidmitchell said:


> Finally on the board.
> Monroe co.


I like the photo composition! Nice Pic.


----------



## Ms Mushroom (Apr 19, 2020)

wade said:


> Breakfast of Genius


Where are you mushroom hinting at? I am visiting southern Alabama and was wondering if anybody knows if the season here is over?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jashroomer said:


> Good luck, hope the shroom gods are good to you today.


Good luck, I think hills there can produce them earlier than here in kokomo.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

br5 said:


> Good luck, I think hills there can produce them earlier than here in kokomo.


Hey BR I’m in Miami County leaving lots of them taken some home


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Where did you get that blue sack? I have a white one like that but I need a more camo one.





noskydaddy said:


> Where did you get that blue sack? I have a white one like that but I need a more camo one.


It was at Walmart had tennis balls in it


----------



## fanger (Jan 14, 2013)

Out again in Boone county and nothing but a big goose egg! Woods looking like they're holding more moisture than last time out but growth still minimal..hinted higher ground with direct sun exposure..mostly south facing slopes...come on warm weather!!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> so what should I do 1/2 also or less idk never used it and I don’t need chemical burn


I'd take it back and get Repel. It won't be a chemical burn, you will be poisoning yourself if it gets on you. Even at 1/2% it's not supposed to get on your skin. What you had is 12% of my memory serves me right. There's breakdown formulas on line of you decide to dilute it to 1/2%. Wear nitrile gloves if you dilute.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kokomorel said:


> Hey BR I’m in Miami County leaving lots of them taken some home


Got pics?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ms Mushroom said:


> Where are you mushroom hinting at? I am visiting southern Alabama and was wondering if anybody knows if the season here is over?


Check Alabama thread, but I'd guess it's been over there for two weeks.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

br5 said:


> Got pics?


Sorry, didn't see pics in later posts.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

br5 said:


> Got pics?


I posted one pic on the last page I will post more pics I’m still out in the woods moved to another words just a little further north see what happens here good luck Shrooming guys


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> I’m finding nothing but they’re awful small I will be bringing some home for supper tonight though


What Time, I'll just show up


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

br5 said:


> Check Alabama thread, but I'd guess it's been over there for two weeks.


ask @judymoon


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> What Time, I'll just show up


5 o’clock make sure you bring cold beer


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Ms Mushroom said:


> Where are you mushroom hinting at? I am visiting southern Alabama and was wondering if anybody knows if the season here is over?


I'd say very much yes bout 2 weeks ago
ask @judymoon


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

fanger said:


> Out again in Boone county and nothing but a big goose egg! Woods looking like they're holding more moisture than last time out but growth still minimal..hinted higher ground with direct sun exposure..mostly south facing slopes...come on warm weather!!


Very. Good information 
Thank You for Reporting


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

Into The Wild ...


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Not a bad day at Attubery yesterday. Very surprised to find big yellows!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

engalwood said:


> View attachment 29270
> View attachment 29272
> View attachment 29274
> View attachment 29276
> ...


Wooo..im a like'n 
Thank You fir Pics & Reporting


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

i


Kokomorel said:


> 5 o’clock make sure you bring cold beer


you may have t start without Me
oh..I'm guess'n You already have


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> i
> 
> you may have t start without Me
> oh..I'm guess'n You already have
> View attachment 29286


Yep popped a cold one when I got home


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Small fines today but at least I got something for supper


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

One of todays finds


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 29296
> Small fines today but at least I got something for supper


Way t go Man


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

Can anyone tell... Whats your best guess as to where we are in the season here in Central Indiana? Early - Mid - any thoughts??? 

Thought I'd have more luck than i am with finding "nothing" .... Maybe its just the Gods putting me in check??

Any thoughts on the matter will be greatly appreciated!! Good luck All. 



tggmjcg said:


> Into The Wild ...


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

tggmjcg said:


> Can anyone tell... Whats your best guess as to where we are in the season here in Central Indiana? Early - Mid - any thoughts???
> 
> Thought I'd have more luck than i am with finding "nothing" .... Maybe its just the Gods putting me in check??
> 
> Any thoughts on the matter will be greatly appreciated!! Good luck All.


For Central Indiana we’re pretty early I hunted Miami County today all mine were pretty small where are you at


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> For Central Indiana we’re pretty early I hunted Miami County today all mine were pretty small where are you at


SW Marion County and Morgan County


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

tggmjcg said:


> Can anyone tell... Whats your best guess as to where we are in the season here in Central Indiana? Early - Mid - any thoughts???
> 
> Thought I'd have more luck than i am with finding "nothing" .... Maybe its just the Gods putting me in check??
> 
> Any thoughts on the matter will be greatly appreciated!! Good luck All.


Have No Worries..
to ballpark a time frame..
central Indiana is in the ..
first 3 days of a 21 day season..
You will find a little more each day now
and if you haven't Found yet you will just keep Hunting. 
i suggest you hunt a different woods every day for 3 days then circle back to your first woods again.. and so continue


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

wade said:


> Have No Worries..
> to ballpark a time frame..
> central Indiana is in the ..
> first 3 days of a 21 day season..
> ...


I have been finding them in central in, since march 29, but few and far between, my honey holes havent hit yet, or some self quaretining hipster has found them, looking at weather, I should be finding hundreds mid week. Or I coming north to show the city boys how to find them, lol


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

funamongus said:


> I have been finding them in central in, since march 29, but few and far between, my honey holes havent hit yet, or some self quaretining hipster has found them, looking at weather, I should be finding hundreds mid week. Or I coming north to show the city boys how to find them, lol


yep i figured we'd heard from you today or soon,


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

last yrs daily count and this yrs so far


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

wade said:


> Have No Worries..
> to ballpark a time frame..
> central Indiana is in the ..
> first 3 days of a 21 day season..
> ...


Much obliged... Got frustrated today and talked myself angry and out of the woods after 4 hours... Ha. 

All in due time i reckon!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

funamongus said:


> View attachment 29320


thats interesting


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

tggmjcg said:


> Much obliged... Got frustrated today and talked myself angry and out of the woods after 4 hours... Ha.
> 
> All in due time i reckon!


get on internet and study trees, ash, poplar, wild cherries, sycamores, etc. I love the sycamores, when i first started out trying to find my own spots that wasn't my dads, I spent yrs and many miles looking. If you find some in area, always go back,a few times in a season and every year


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

funamongus said:


> I have been finding them in central in, since march 29, but few and far between, my honey holes havent hit yet, or some self quaretining hipster has found them, looking at weather, I should be finding hundreds mid week. Or I coming north to show the city boys how to find them, lol


Love it! Thanks for the encouragement!!


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

funamongus said:


> View attachment 29320


Great Post!!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Well I haven't been out yet, a bit early here in kokomo. But with all the pics of morels being prepared I thought I cook the lb. of dried ones. Brisket with morels. Started it at 9:10 this morning, took it off at 4:30. Look at that smoke ring!


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

good looking smoke ring


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Kokomorel said:


> For Central Indiana we’re pretty early I hunted Miami County today all mine were pretty small where are you at


I hunt Morgan , Putnam and Owen counties. Very spotty but have found all varieties. Thought I would do good yesterday but almost got skunked. Found 5 small grays. Wrong choice of areas. Going to Owen tomorrow. The best I can tell you is the larger ones were low on the hills if not in the bottom. My best advice for grays and yellows is when the dogwoods bloom start looking hard until the blossoms drop. South sides first then move gradually to the north facing hills or shady areas last. Look around all host trees. Still a mystery to me where to hunt if you don't have those. Hope this helps.


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hunted pike county yesterday ended up finding 62 some fresh some a few days old stopped at a buddys house and gave them to him have found around 200 so far frezzing them today trying to pick a county to walk tomorrow hmmm


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

tggmjcg said:


> Great Post!!


Man i wish I would have done that! I always do that with my garden rotation and how much i freeze and can.Excellent!!


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

finally on the board got the kids n ol lady out n found these, very fresh wasn't growing in this spot last weekend, had to pick cause public ground


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

guff76 said:


> View attachment 29342
> finally on the board got the kids n ol lady out n found these, very fresh wasn't growing in this spot last weekend, had to pick cause public ground


Find like that makes it even better with the family good luck Shrooming buddy


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Has anyone hunted the Cadillac/ Messick area of Michigan? If you had a bad day you saw ash bark when you closed your eyes and if you had a good day you saw mushroom webbing. hope that's not coming to an end. Haven't been in several years But ash were dying pretty badly. Anyone go last year. May be my last go at it.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

guff76 said:


> View attachment 29342
> finally on the board got the kids n ol lady out n found these, very fresh wasn't growing in this spot last weekend, had to pick cause public ground


what yhe heck are those Man


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

wade said:


> what yhe heck are those Man


That's what I was thinking lol wouldn't eat those!!


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Amfb1234 said:


> That's what I was thinking lol wouldn't eat those!!


Just older half frees . Just add them to an omelet. or fry them whole. Just peer inside the stem to make sure there are no critters hiding in there or it looks like cotton. You must have a good spot if those survived the onslaught of the weekend.


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey guys. Just an update on
The few I found awhile back, in Marshall county In. They aren’t doing so hot after the snow we got. 

Did find a couple very fresh half frees just coming up. So new growth after the snow! Can’t wait for a few more warm days, to start really hunting. Good luck all!


----------



## fungiforager (Apr 20, 2016)

wade said:


> what yhe heck are those Man


Half free/morchella semi libera is my guess


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

sTEPHEN said:


> Hey guys. Just an update on
> The few I found awhile back, in Marshall county In. They aren’t doing so hot after the snow we got.
> 
> Did find a couple very fresh half frees just coming up. So new growth after the snow! Can’t wait for a few more warm days, to start really hunting. Good luck all!


Don't worry about air temps. I promise you . If you are finding morels then don't question it. If its early and cool you will find darker colored shrooms. The years we find bright yellow colored shrooms its too hot early. Echoing Wade , conditions couldn't be better. Half frees and black morels like it cool. Ground temps are more important. But what I've seen posted disputes the 50+ guideline. Not a know it all but when I can't hunt any more I know I would like to pass it on. So if you put in the time and the miles you will be successful. Don"t dispute any knowledge that you hear. I know I'm nearing my end as a shroomer. Just remember I didn't steer you wrong. Also if you really weren't hunting when you found some small ones dang I'd like a spot like that. Sorry for the long winded reply. Love this game! Always have !! And all the family and friends that enjoy morels do too. Signs point to a long season in central In.


----------



## brushbusterbutch (Apr 19, 2015)

wade said:


> what yhe heck are those Man


My dad called the ones with a short stem spikes and a long stem peckerheads, but yeah, as others have pointed out they're half frees.


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Jim, thanks for the advice/knowledge! I’m in Northern In. And just meant a few more warmer day’s would help after the snow and below freezing temps we have had. The small ones I have found come up super early in The same spot every year... so I start there. Now I have found a couple others in new spots, so I can start Looking in my spots that are harder to access... which is what I meant by “really hunting” if that makes sense! Again thank you! Looking forward to seeing what this year brings.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Ended up with those pecker heads n couple of Grey's, did better than figured would since last week's weather


----------



## imdavidmitchell (Apr 20, 2019)

Ones the lonely number today. 
Loggers tore this spot up the last couple weeks. On to the next spot tomorrow.


----------



## wayne hall (Apr 13, 2017)

Found 16 small greys in Newton county today.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

wayne hall said:


> Found 16 small greys in Newton county today.


That is Awesome


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok a few things really quick first thing is how many do you see all I found today took none


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Second thing is can anyone help with this tree sorry I’m not a great photo guy but I stoped counting around forty all in a 10x10 foot section around this tree on the creek bank


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

sTEPHEN said:


> Jim, thanks for the advice/knowledge! I’m in Northern In. And just meant a few more warmer day’s would help after the snow and below freezing temps we have had. The small ones I have found come up super early in The same spot every year... so I start there. Now I have found a couple others in new spots, so I can start Looking in my spots that are harder to access... which is what I meant by “really hunting” if that makes sense! Again thank you! Looking forward to seeing what this year brings.


 You are talking like a true shroomer. There are morels that I have found year after year. Same ones but according to when they flush They could be bigger or smaller. Just according to the temp. Sorry did not mean to come across that way. This site is supposed to be about helping not flaunting. I will do my best to help anyone. Just ask my opinion. I can only vouch for where I hunt. Same spots every year just different conditions. Have never hunted northern In. So you are the expert there. Good luck to you!


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 29414
> View attachment 29416
> Ok a few things really quick first thing is how many do you see all I found today took none


I see 6 But I Can't see that well any more. Just detail.


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 29418
> View attachment 29420
> Second thing is can anyone help with this tree sorry I’m not a great photo guy but I stoped counting around forty all in a 10x10 foot section around this tree on the creek bank


I have found them around this kind of tree. Not sure what it is but i always look. i do believe it is an an uncommon type of elm. My opinion. Great observation!


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

You didn’t come across as anything but helpful to me!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

This weather is Perfect


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm in...just Me and Chewy today


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Going in thirty or so good luck @wade and chewy and everyone else


----------



## Ralph Kramden (Apr 19, 2020)

Maple?



Tool fan said:


> View attachment 29418
> View attachment 29420
> Second thing is can anyone help with this tree sorry I’m not a great photo guy but I stoped counting around forty all in a 10x10 foot section around this tree on the creek bank


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> I'm in...just Me and Chewy today
> View attachment 29482


Hope you find nothing


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Nothing







just beginning, come'n in Slowly


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Nothing


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

br5 said:


> Well I haven't been out yet, a bit early here in kokomo. But with all the pics of morels being prepared I thought I cook the lb. of dried ones. Brisket with morels. Started it at 9:10 this morning, took it off at 4:30. Look at that smoke ring!
> View attachment 29328
> View attachment 29330


Looks fantastic.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

leaving Nothing


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

i can smell um in the Oven


----------



## snowghost (Apr 8, 2019)

mmh said:


> @snowghost are you referring to the, starting a new conversation?


I wanted to ask question but did not want to barge in. Not sure how things work on this site.


----------



## snowghost (Apr 8, 2019)

noskydaddy said:


> What button are you pressing to "Start a Conversation"
> I'm trying to understand your goal.
> 
> Then I can offer some help.
> ...


Thanks, that helps. Can I jump in a conversation or do I just post a reply? Let say that I have a question but it is not a reply to anyone. How do I post the question?


----------



## snowghost (Apr 8, 2019)

br5 said:


> What area of Indiana are you in?


Northern part of Dearborn County.


----------



## snowghost (Apr 8, 2019)

jslwalls said:


> What counties are you hunting?


Indiana: Dearborn, Ripley, Brown County. Hamilton County in Ohio


----------



## snowghost (Apr 8, 2019)

jslwalls said:


> What counties are you hunting?


Dearborn, Ripley and Brown County in Indiana. Also, Hamilton County in Ohio


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Chewy's first one today


----------



## TJC (Apr 22, 2018)

wade said:


> i can smell um in the Oven
> View attachment 29500


Nothing never looked so good !!!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Nothing


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jim_t57 said:


> Just older half frees . Just add them to an omelet. or fry them whole. Just peer inside the stem to make sure there are no critters hiding in there or it looks like cotton. You must have a good spot if those survived the onslaught of the weekend.


My favorites for sure, used to find them in abundance 40 years ago.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jim_t57 said:


> Don't worry about air temps. I promise you . If you are finding morels then don't question it. If its early and cool you will find darker colored shrooms. The years we find bright yellow colored shrooms its too hot early. Echoing Wade , conditions couldn't be better. Half frees and black morels like it cool. Ground temps are more important. But what I've seen posted disputes the 50+ guideline. Not a know it all but when I can't hunt any more I know I would like to pass it on. So if you put in the time and the miles you will be successful. Don"t dispute any knowledge that you hear. I know I'm nearing my end as a shroomer. Just remember I didn't steer you wrong. Also if you really weren't hunting when you found some small ones dang I'd like a spot like that. Sorry for the long winded reply. Love this game! Always have !! And all the family and friends that enjoy morels do too. Signs point to a long season in central In.


Like your insight. I agree on the 50 degree nights of that's what you're referring to.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 29418
> View attachment 29420
> Second thing is can anyone help with this tree sorry I’m not a great photo guy but I stoped counting around forty all in a 10x10 foot section around this tree on the creek bank


Shagbark Hickory


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

wade said:


> Chewy's first one today
> View attachment 29502


He found a whopper!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

snowghost said:


> Thanks, that helps. Can I jump in a conversation or do I just post a reply? Let say that I have a question but it is not a reply to anyone. How do I post the question?


Just go to bottom of page and post a reply.


----------



## stou8042 (May 8, 2014)

Checked my lunch break spot in Huntington County. Did not find anything. Seemed pretty dry in most areas.


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

snowghost said:


> Thanks, that helps. Can I jump in a conversation or do I just post a reply? Let say that I have a question but it is not a reply to anyone. How do I post the question?


Just click "reply" it is set up a bit wierd that way- it'll be a new post.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

@snowghost Scroll to the bottom of a page, type in you message and click on post reply.


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Better but sad day today.My favorite and most productive woods in shambles after logging. Owen county. They took almost all the poplars and ash then girdled the small elms and beech. So sad to see. Only the deer and if there are any remaining grouse will benefit. . Was once a lush and beautiful forest.Sycamores still abound so we ll see .Going to make it easier to give it up one day. Good luck all.


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Sorry must start reviewing before I hit that button. Forgot yesterdays date stamp.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

After my mom had her woods logged I thought it would be a waste of time to hunt. That was some of the best hunting I ever experienced in that woods for several years


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Nothing times 6


----------



## Cody Smith (Apr 16, 2019)

Up to 88 in Madison county


jslwalls said:


> View attachment 29538
> Nothing times 6


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

Cody Smith said:


> View attachment 29540
> View attachment 29542
> Up to 88 in Madison county


the 2 in the middle of console is false morels, throw them out!!!! see how stem and cap are seperate, thats a false morel


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

parrothead said:


> After my mom had her woods logged I thought it would be a waste of time to hunt. That was some of the best hunting I ever experienced in that woods for several years


Thanks for the pick me up. Should find a few more this year plenty of stumps to hunt around. The woods is still way behind there. No dogwoods bloomed there yet.


----------



## fungiforager (Apr 20, 2016)

funamongus said:


> the 2 in the middle of console is false morels, throw them out!!!! see how stem and cap are seperate, thats a false morel


I'm pretty sure they are half free/semi libera which are true morels and perfectly edible.


----------



## Cody Smith (Apr 16, 2019)

funamongus said:


> the 2 in the middle of console is false morels, throw them out!!!! see how stem and cap are seperate, thats a





fungiforager said:


> I'm pretty sure they are half free/semi libera which are true morels and perfectly edible.


really, I’ve always picked them and are them. The taste is the same and never gotten sick. We’ve always called them woodys


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

We need rain desperately. I could not believe how dry the woods is. I’m afraid that lack of rain and those four nights of freezing temperatures happened during a crucial time of central Indiana fruiting. Of course I’m always nervous and the dandelions and lilac bushes tell me we are just starting. Time will tell. Good luck


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

In ...


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Ralph Kramden said:


> Maple?


I would agree, looks like a softmaple.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jim_t57 said:


> Better but sad day today.My favorite and most productive woods in shambles after logging. Owen county. They took almost all the poplars and ash then girdled the small elms and beech. So sad to see. Only the deer and if there are any remaining grouse will benefit. . Was once a lush and beautiful forest.Sycamores still abound so we ll see .Going to make it easier to give it up one day. Good luck all.


Areas of "disturbed" soil can produce for a while, don't give up on that area until it proves you wrong.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 29538
> Nothing times 6


Great find and fantastic picture.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 29538
> Nothing times 6


Great pic.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jim_t57 said:


> Better but sad day today.My favorite and most productive woods in shambles after logging. Owen county. They took almost all the poplars and ash then girdled the small elms and beech. So sad to see. Only the deer and if there are any remaining grouse will benefit. . Was once a lush and beautiful forest.Sycamores still abound so we ll see .Going to make it easier to give it up one day. Good luck all.


Sad indeed. If you were active outdoors in the 60,s you'd want to cry. We've destroyed so much habit and basically wiped out submergent vegetation in our rivers.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> We need rain desperately. I could not believe how dry the woods is. I’m afraid that lack of rain and those four nights of freezing temperatures happened during a crucial time of central Indiana fruiting. Of course I’m always nervous and the dandelions and lilac bushes tell me we are just starting. Time will tell. Good luck


I concur with you JS. Moisture is everything with morels. If we don't receive a decent amount of rain in next 10 days it's likely to be a mediocre year.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Cody Smith said:


> View attachment 29540
> View attachment 29542
> Up to 88 in Madison county


Do not take a chance on the two in the middle. I do not eat anything that the stem attaches to the cap in the top. People will eat what I call a "Verpa" which is the mushroom that has the cottony substance in the stem. I have heard they are O.K. and I have read that they do have a toxin that the body cannot flush out. I may overreact but I will not take that chance.


----------



## IndianaNut (Apr 12, 2020)

mmh said:


> Do not take a chance on the two in the middle. I do not eat anything that the stem attaches to the cap in the top. People will eat what I call a "Verpa" which is the mushroom that has the cottony substance in the stem. I have heard they are O.K. and I have read that they do have a toxin that the body cannot flush out. I may overreact but I will not take that chance.


 Can’t post as link


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

I eat them if they are hollow... like these. Just really fresh pecker heads...


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

parrothead said:


> After my mom had her woods logged I thought it would be a waste of time to hunt. That was some of the best hunting I ever experienced in that woods for several years


Yep! Stumps can produce like crazy! Keep hunting there. 



funamongus said:


> the 2 in the middle of console is false morels, throw them out!!!! see how stem and cap are seperate, thats a false morel


Plus they have cotton in the stem! Looks like _Verpa bohemica_ to me! To the poster who said they've eaten them, you've been lucky! I've heard of people going into comas from eating these shrooms. Everybody's body chemistry is different, but I'm not going to take the chance. Find lots of _Verpa conica_ where I find morels.


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

br5 said:


> Sad indeed. If you were active outdoors in the 60,s you'd want to cry. We've destroyed so much habit and basically wiped out submergent vegetation in our rivers.


Believe me I felt like that older commercial on tv of the American Indian paddling his canoe and weeping over the way we have become. Taking an anti depressent now. Roundup farming practices concerns me so much that the flood control lakes that I hunt and pick a lot of my shrooms in. Thinking about not going anymore as they absorb so much of it is very scary. Some of the fish I catch there are frightening. Going to try and not rant again tonight. This has always been the time of year that all my family wants to share in what I love. Sounds like a lot of people on this site can relate. Lets gettem when we can. Be safe.


----------



## imdavidmitchell (Apr 20, 2019)

Today’s haul. 
Not the biggest batch but at least they’re getting bigger.


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

tggmjcg said:


> In ...


Blanked AGAIN today... Still enjoyable but finding 'nothing is ALWAYS better!!

Stay Strong Morel Marauders !!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jslwalls said:


> We need rain desperately. I could not believe how dry the woods is. I’m afraid that lack of rain and those four nights of freezing temperatures happened during a crucial time of central Indiana fruiting. Of course I’m always nervous and the dandelions and lilac bushes tell me we are just starting. Time will tell. Good luck


yep..some good Rains would be Right on time


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 29414
> View attachment 29416
> Ok a few things really quick first thing is how many do you see all I found today took none


10


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 29538
> Nothing times 6


Where you from.cause I wanna go hunting with you next year lol your a beast!!!


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

Snake


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Amfb1234 said:


> Where you from.cause I wanna go hunting with you next year lol your a beast!!!


Lol, thanks, I live in Fountain county. What you don’t see is the 2 hours in between finds. I love being out in the woods during spring, it’s peaceful so I’m willing to put in the work


----------



## HoosierInTexas (Jun 4, 2018)

I gotta say, y'all's cameras/phones take great pictures! Tool fan, I counted 6 but I'm so rusty and out of practice -- what's the correct count? Thanks for posting everyone and shroom on -- I get a vicarious thrill at least from seeing your pictures!


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Good morning all. Wanted to share a few things. This is a pretty good manual on shrooms. You can reference by picture any shrooms you find then it gives a compete description ,edibility ,host trees lots of info. Amazon has them for less than $15.00. The pic of the wrinkled thimble cap shows the cottony interior of the stem. The edible one is the one with the hollow stem no cotton. Still totally a personal choice. I eat them . Havne't found enough in years to get much of a mess. False morels are the large elephant ears or red morels. The book was a thoughtful gift and makes excellent off season reading. Good day for shroomin!


----------



## fanger (Jan 14, 2013)

How we doing in boone Hendricks and Hamilton counties? I'm out every other day and still drawing blanks..anyone finding?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I don’t know the exact total just wanted everyone to see and play a lil game as I said in the earlier post I stopped counting around forty but not all in the picture I just hope they all grow up


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Also is there any other pictures or things you guys need to help with that tree identification


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Also I have a question regarding rain gear we got some but didn’t even last a year the thorns ate them up so dose anyone have any suggestions on some tougher gear that’s not crazy priced thank you


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jim_t57 said:


> Believe me I felt like that older commercial on tv of the American Indian paddling his canoe and weeping over the way we have become. Taking an anti depressent now. Roundup farming practices concerns me so much that the flood control lakes that I hunt and pick a lot of my shrooms in. Thinking about not going anymore as they absorb so much of it is very scary. Some of the fish I catch there are frightening. Going to try and not rant again tonight. This has always been the time of year that all my family wants to share in what I love. Sounds like a lot of people on this site can relate. Lets gettem when we can. Be safe.


Your spot on!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Amfb1234 said:


> Snake


Can't zoom in enough to identify. Do know what species it is. Snakes are a good animal indicator that season is on us.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> Also I have a question regarding rain gear we got some but didn’t even last a year the thorns ate them up so dose anyone have any suggestions on some tougher gear that’s not crazy priced thank you


I purchased a complete suite in MN one year. After first day buckthorn shredded pants and tore sleeves almost off. Carried it out in mushroom bag. Had to break down and buy nice one, it's held up well.


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Tool fan - I really like my Kryptek Rain gear. It’s not as crazy priced as some... and is much tougher than the frog togs or similar material...


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tool fan said:


> I don’t know the exact total just wanted everyone to see and play a lil game as I said in the earlier post I stopped counting around forty but not all in the picture I just hope they all grow up


There's definitely a 7th one.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

At least I can find them in pictures. Having a "HELVELLA" time in real life.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Nothing


----------



## brushbusterbutch (Apr 19, 2015)

I only had 1 1/2 hours to go out yesterday after work for my first look. The problem is that my one spot for early blacks is a 20 minute drive one way and a 15 minute walk one way. So you do the math (20 minutes of hunting). Thankfully, it told me what I needed to know as I found two fresh blacks. That means it is on in and around Huntington County! They ought to be popping by the weekend.

However, only having public land to hunt, I'm sure that there will be hoards in the woods due to people getting cabin fever with the stay at home order, which will give me a lot of competition. Additionally, there are a lot of unemployed people with time







on their hands that they didn't have before. Some of them will surely hit the woods.


----------



## Indyhunter21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Found about 15 peckerheads Indy,west... No morels yet ... would share pic, still to new


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Just looked at forecast for Kokomo. Thought we were going to get rain tomorrow, now there's none till this weekend. My yard already has has cracks which is pretty unusual for spring. It's not feeling like my patch in the front yard will yield much. Below is chart showing this year compared to last on rain fall in Kokomo.


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

Anybody know the best way to freeze mushrooms?


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

I have had great luck rolling them in flour salt and pepper mix, then freezing... and don’t thaw them when You want to cook them...


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

I throw them right in the pan frozen, once the butter is heated up...

I usually freeze them on a cookie sheet, and once froze, put them in sealed bags...

I have also froze them with plain (no flor mix) the same way, to put it in stuff...


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Here are some from last year...


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

sTEPHEN said:


> Here are some from last year...


I dont have a vacuum seal will that be ok if I get most air out? And dont deep fry in grease after frozen fry in butter?


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Yes ziplocks do fine as well... just freeze on cookie sheet first. Then place in the bags, and back into freezer. And yes, get as much air out as possible. Freezing first will “help” keep them separated... but you will still get some that stick together which is why I prefer vacuum sealing. 

and yes you could deep fry, I have, just prefer butter and pan... but again do it from frozen...


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

sTEPHEN said:


> Yes ziplocks do fine as well... just freeze on cookie sheet first. Then place in the bags, and back into freezer. And yes, get as much air out as possible. Freezing first will “help” keep them separated... but you will still get some that stick together which is why I prefer vacuum sealing.
> 
> and yes you could deep fry, I have, just prefer butter and pan... but again do it from frozen...


Ok thank you man!! One other quick question I dont have a deep freeze for cookie sheet to fit in so can I use a regular pan to freeze them in my freezer then move them to bags?


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Ya of coarse. Just something to keep them separated till they’re froze...


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

Ok thanks man good luck hunting


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

No Problem! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

Here we are going in Morgantown forest. Alot to look forward to..














Once we all got our footings into the fresh forest, some of us found about a few each at the beginning, then we walked around for a couple of hours and didn't find much to zero. I didn't see other mushrooms growing on trees, the ticks were out but not many falling from the trees. Thank goodness tho. We all enjoyed our hunt as it came and went. Here are my findings...















By the time our hike was over, we all climbed out of the woods together.. and chewy just barely made it..


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Poor Chewy that dog will be in great shape by the time season is over.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I do it the same way


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

TURKEY SEASON OPEN APRIL 22
Becareful out there people


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

parrothead said:


> TURKEY SEASON OPEN APRIL 22
> Becareful out there people


I wear hunter-orange caps on public land. And I really try not to sound like a wild animal during hunting season. 
Which is to say very quiet and comes very natural when mushroom hunting.

I cough a lot, and listen to podcasts. Again, only during these seasons.

Otherwise, you'd never know I was even there. LOL That's the fun part.


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

One mor ? I have them frozen can I roll the bag up to get all the air out or try to keep it flat?


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cause I dont know if I roll it up if they will all stick together


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

I would try to keep flat...but try a couple each way and see what you like better. Or maybe lay them flat, then more fold them over each other, trying to keep them separated. If that makes sense. 

I wouldn’t bunch them all at the bottom of the bag then roll.


----------



## IndianaNut (Apr 12, 2020)

fanger said:


> How we doing in boone Hendricks and Hamilton counties? I'm out every other day and still drawing blanks..anyone finding?


finding greys and goosenecks/peckerheads in Marion county. Another 4 dozen tonight


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

sTEPHEN said:


> I would try to keep flat...but try a couple each way and see what you like better. Or maybe lay them flat, then more fold them over each other, trying to keep them separated. If that makes sense. Ok thanks
> 
> I wouldn’t bunch them all at the bottom of the bag then roll.


----------



## Jester1023 (Apr 23, 2019)

funamongus said:


> the 2 in the middle of console is false morels, throw them out!!!! see how stem and cap are seperate, thats a false morel


No they aren’t, they are half free mushrooms, aka spikes, peckerheads, snake heads...ect. This is a false morel.


----------



## HockingCo.Morels (Apr 4, 2020)

Looking for advice. I never really hunt creeks but I have a good 15’ wide creek that has tall banks on both sides with ALOT of greenery. The flat parts of the banks are about 10’ above water level and the creek rarely over flows. Should I walk the flat part of the bank or stick to searching for new spots deep in the woods?


----------



## Jester1023 (Apr 23, 2019)

mmh said:


> Do not take a chance on the two in the middle. I do not eat anything that the stem attaches to the cap in the top. People will eat what I call a "Verpa" which is the mushroom that has the cottony substance in the stem. I have heard they are O.K. and I have read that they do have a toxin that the body cannot flush out. I may overreact but I will not take that chance.


They are perfectly edible half free mushrooms. Not only are they edible, they are delicious. I’ve been eating them for 41 years of my 43 year life. The main woods I hunt produces these almost exclusively. They have many characteristics of the black morel. You can pass them up all you want, just tell me where you left them and I’ll clean up for ya.


----------



## Jester1023 (Apr 23, 2019)

jim_t57 said:


> Good morning all. Wanted to share a few things. This is a pretty good manual on shrooms. You can reference by picture any shrooms you find then it gives a compete description ,edibility ,host trees lots of info. Amazon has them for less than $15.00. The pic of the wrinkled thimble cap shows the cottony interior of the stem. The edible one is the one with the hollow stem no cotton. Still totally a personal choice. I eat them . Havne't found enough in years to get much of a mess. False morels are the large elephant ears or red morels. The book was a thoughtful gift and makes excellent off season reading. Good day for shroomin!


Great info!


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 29708
> View attachment 29710
> I do it the same way


DO IT SAME WAY WORKS GREAT FOR ME


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

wade said:


> yep..some good Rains would be Right on time


I find this bizarre! Indiana is the next state west of Ohio. I live in NE Ohio, and we've been getting rain every 2-3 days! I cut the grass yesterday after 2 bright, sunny, but not warm days. The tires were shiny from the moisture! We've had plenty of rain. We need some warmth! 



jim_t57 said:


> Good morning all. Wanted to share a few things. This is a pretty good manual on shrooms. You can reference by picture any shrooms you find then it gives a compete description ,edibility ,host trees lots of info. Amazon has them for less than $15.00. The pic of the wrinkled thimble cap shows the cottony interior of the stem. The edible one is the one with the hollow stem no cotton. Still totally a personal choice. I eat them . Havne't found enough in years to get much of a mess. False morels are the large elephant ears or red morels. The book was a thoughtful gift and makes excellent off season reading. Good day for shroomin!


They are BOTH false morels! 



Jester1023 said:


> No they aren’t, they are half free mushrooms, aka spikes, peckerheads, snake heads...ect. This is a false morel.
> View attachment 29734


Man! I really hate misinformation on a mushroom hunting website! Both are false morels. The pics you posted are of Gyromitra! How anyone with a functional set of eyeballs could look at them and think that they look anything like a true morel puzzles me! 



Jester1023 said:


> They are perfectly edible half free mushrooms. Not only are they edible, they are delicious. I’ve been eating them for 41 years of my 43 year life. The main woods I hunt produces these almost exclusively. They have many characteristics of the black morel. You can pass them up all you want, just tell me where you left them and I’ll clean up for ya.


Hooray for you! I can see how people could confuse these with half-frees, since they do look similar. but there are ways to tell them apart. So, you've eaten them for a long time! Congratulations on still being alive! Verpa have put people into comas! You do realize that everybody's body chemistry is different right? Yet, you are willing to risk other people's health on your say so? I find your attitude horribly irresponsible. Yeah! I'll tell you where I left them after I stomp them into the ground!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I have also flash fried them and cookie sheet froze them but after testing both ways I like flour freeze better


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Half free morels - Morchella semilibera are edible! 

their look alikes are Verpa. Dont eat verpa.


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

There are ways to tell the difference between both of those. 

Biggest difference - Verpa have a cottony substance throughout the body... 

Morchella semilibera are hollow.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok maybe just maybe this will help


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

T


HockingCo.Morels said:


> Looking for advice. I never really hunt creeks but I have a good 15’ wide creek that has tall banks on both sides with ALOT of greenery. The flat parts of the banks are about 10’ above water level and the creek rarely over flows. Should I walk the flat part of the bank or stick to searching for new spots deep in the woods?


 if I have to choose I’d take the creek every time and the little tributaries that flow into it. Especially this year with our lack of rain. Elms love to get a drink but hate having the their feet drowned. That’s where you’ll find the most elms and the best patches of yellows. Plus lots of Sycamores


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

so Eat them, or don’t. That’s your decision. Stomp them in the ground even, I don’t care... I will continue to eat them! And yes they are great!


----------



## HockingCo.Morels (Apr 4, 2020)

jslwalls said:


> T
> if I have to choose I’d take the creek every time and the little tributaries that flow into it. Especially this year with our lack of rain. Elms love to get a drink but hate having the their feet drowned. That’s where you’ll find the most elms and the best patches of yellows. Plus lots of Sycamores


you think so eh? For some reason I never have luck in the spots that green up the quickest. I always have the best luck in dry/dull looking areas with hints of green. I’ll try to walk a mile at least of this creek tomorrow and update tomorrow.


----------



## Jester1023 (Apr 23, 2019)

Cody Smith said:


> View attachment 29540
> View attachment 29542
> Up to 88 in Madison county


Could you please do the argument a favor? If you can, please post a pic of those two in the middle of the group of four with them cut in half? Btw, I live in Madison County.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Amfb1234 said:


> Anybody know the best way to freeze mushrooms?


Done it couple different ways can batter and fry and freeze or what I like best is find them clean and half them let em dry and vacuuming seal. Take out frozen batter them frozen right into the pan and cook they come at really well


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jim_t57 said:


> Has anyone hunted the Cadillac/ Messick area of Michigan? If you had a bad day you saw ash bark when you closed your eyes and if you had a good day you saw mushroom webbing. hope that's not coming to an end. Haven't been in several years But ash were dying pretty badly. Anyone go last year. May be my last go at it.


I hunted that area last year and will be hunting it this year as well


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Elm


Tool fan said:


> View attachment 29418
> View attachment 29420
> Second thing is can anyone help with this tree sorry I’m not a great photo guy but I stoped counting around forty all in a 10x10 foot section around this tree on the creek bank





Tool fan said:


> View attachment 29418
> View attachment 29420
> Second thing is can anyone help with this tree sorry I’m not a great photo guy but I stoped counting around forty all in a 10x10 foot section around this tree on the creek bank


I've seen replies on this as a maple and someone else said shagbark hickory but I'd bet on it being a slippery elm, I have a spot where I hunt them on a creek as well they get big and do tend to look like a maple


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Know doubt, we Must Must Must
Confirm absolute/ times Three
not just speaking from Our own Memory..
Re Confirm and Re Learn Yourself 
Everytime before Expressing and Posting Your Information..
ok ..Please 
Thank You
from Wade


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Jeremiah and I didnt do too bad sunday in one of my spots an hour away then Monday after he got off work he went to his spot in Morgan county and found 10 seems to be iffy there right now, however tomorrow we will have about 2 hours after work were gonna go back and check it again.
Today I had the grandson but hit up a new woods that I could easily walk him in some areas 1st tree I picked out was a dead ash walked up and found a very very small one (putnam co) so I'll check that spot again in a couple days I'm actually dying to get back there because there seems to be lots of potential then this evening Jeremiah n I had about an hour to hunt over by lieber also putnam county I have alot of ppl that say they do really good there, I am not one of em I did find some but it's just not one of my favorite spots for morels now I do love it for other shrooms


----------



## Jester1023 (Apr 23, 2019)

shroomsearcher said:


> I find this bizarre! Indiana is the next state west of Ohio. I live in NE Ohio, and we've been getting rain every 2-3 days! I cut the grass yesterday after 2 bright, sunny, but not warm days. The tires were shiny from the moisture! We've had plenty of rain. We need some warmth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man! I really hate misinformation too, but I didn’t post any. If Cody can post a pic of those two cut down the middle, we can all see exactly what it is. If there is “cotton” inside them, I’ll stand corrected. 

The pic I posted is indeed a false morel. No, it looks nothing like a morel besides the color of stem and can sometimes have a similar colored head. However, when a total novice, beginner is just out looking, they can deceive. 

Verpa can deceive some seasoned hunters into thinking it’s a half free, but there are very distinct differences...the inside, once cut in half lengthwise is the tell. As others have stated, it looks like cotton or cotton candy inside. I personally haven’t found a single one in Indiana, but have seen them in person from a west Illinois hunter. 

...and yes, I have eaten half free morels damn near my entire life. I’ve also ran into hunters that are scared to eat anything, but a “sponge” (grey or yellow) mushroom with the bottom of the cap attached to the stem. They are so paranoid, they stomp any fungus that isn’t one. Ran across a guy a few years ago that even destroys black morels. 

I’m guessing that posting links from another website is forbidden, as my post wouldn’t load with them...so I can’t site a credible source. I can PM if interested.


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

How many?


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

I found 3 for sure. Lol


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> I find this bizarre! Indiana is the next state west of Ohio. I live in NE Ohio, and we've been getting rain every 2-3 days! I cut the grass yesterday after 2 bright, sunny, but not warm days. The tires were shiny from the moisture! We've had plenty of rain. We need some warmth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stomp them also.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Amfb1234 said:


> How many?


I say five


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> I hunted that area last year and will be hunting it this year as well


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

br5 said:


> Just looked at forecast for Kokomo. Thought we were going to get rain tomorrow, now there's none till this weekend. My yard already has has cracks which is pretty unusual for spring. It's not feeling like my patch in the front yard will yield much. Below is chart showing this year compared to last on rain fall in Kokomo.
> 
> View attachment 29688


Put out the sprinkler LOL


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

For those looking to bone up on mushroom info take a look at YouTube "Learn your land" Adam Harrington. Tons of excellent videos. Many morel videos. Also a friend shared an app. called Alltrails it tells you all the public walking trails near you. I am finding many new places I did not know about. Plus when you are somewhere unfamiliar it provides all the options. I love this app.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@Kokomorel
Finding Nothing this morning







Near the Hog Wash


----------



## fanger (Jan 14, 2013)

IndianaNut said:


> finding greys and goosenecks/peckerheads in Marion county. Another 4 dozen tonight


Alright. Giving me hope! Thank you!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

mmh said:


> I stomp them also.


Why not leave them for the critters to eat?


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

Into to wild ...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@Robinbluebird Finds Nothing 
in the Never Found


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

mmh said:


> I stomp them also.


If the stems are hollow bag um up Ill buy them those are half free's I also been enjoying for years


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@Kokomorel finding Nothing
in Ambush Pass


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

Or around then sometimes


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Amfb1234 said:


> Cause I dont know if I roll it up if they will all stick together


You can always use a straw to get the air out, just put the straw in bag close bag around straw then suck the air out then close up really quick


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

sTEPHEN said:


> I found 3 for sure. Lol


4


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

wade said:


> @Kokomorel
> Finding Nothing this morning
> View attachment 29772
> Near the Hog Wash


Great spot.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Was up in the northern part of Hendricks co today, found 13 w RAShroomer , all were beginning to dry out and 2 were too old. All on elms.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

scoondog said:


> Or around then sometimes


What about the dogwoods, carpenter bees, and may apples? Elm leaves the size of a squirrel's ear, even.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

One tree can save your day


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29834
> View attachment 29836
> ...


wow nice find!!!!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

13 today


----------



## HockingCo.Morels (Apr 4, 2020)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29834
> View attachment 29836
> ...


I need the details on these right now. lol... Give me as many details as possible..


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29834
> View attachment 29836
> ...


Yep, that's why we look and look, one last tree/spot. Can't wait to sit and count how many, i love playing this game. Great find.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Oh I forgot, the best part about today's find, it was new areas.


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29834
> View attachment 29836
> ...


The morel hunters dream sight!! The best tasting morels in my opinion. Congrats!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29834
> View attachment 29836
> ...


Ok, started counting lost track, will try later, although more alcohol probably won't help.


----------



## Big Black Conk (Apr 11, 2020)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29834
> View attachment 29836
> ...


Were these fountain county? I found 10 yellows in fountain today. Not quite that big, a couple slightly dry.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Big Black Conk said:


> Were these fountain county? I found 10 yellows in fountain today. Not quite that big, a couple slightly dry.


It was in Montgomery. The ones I found today before this tree were either damage from the frost or starved for water. Then we got lucky. Unfortunately It won’t be a good year in West Central Indiana but they can be found. Good luck


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Heavy rain and 59 degrees tonight for central Indy, that makes me happy.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

jslwalls said:


> It was in Montgomery. The ones I found today before this tree were either damage from the frost or starved for water. Then we got lucky. Unfortunately It won’t be a good year in West Central Indiana but they can be found. Good luck


Won't be good in central Indiana, looks good in Montgomery Co. I want what he's finding. Heavy rain and a warm night.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29834
> View attachment 29836
> ...


That's a large elm! Looks like that will be a spot for years buddy!!!


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29834
> View attachment 29836
> ...


So GLAD to see someone putting in the work is having a taste of success! Great find and great payoff!!

- Into the wild


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Got two small greys today just over the state line.

"HOOSIER-GANDER AREA"


----------



## harleyrider (Apr 15, 2018)

Well, the batch of small yellows I’ve been watching in Morgan County for the last 10 days apparently didn’t fare as well as I had hoped. I believe the combination of 3 nights of pretty hard frost with little rain over the last couple weeks kept them from growing much. I went ahead and picked them today, because a lot of them were starting to age. 54 for the pan. Ate em with our pizza tonight. Small but tasty!

HR


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Stelthshroomer said:


> Put out the sprinkler LOL


I actually did water them once every night after they came up a few years ago. It was year I put mason jars on some and let others grow while I took growth measurements.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Jester1023 said:


> Man! I really hate misinformation too, but I didn’t post any. If Cody can post a pic of those two cut down the middle, we can all see exactly what it is. If there is “cotton” inside them, I’ll stand corrected.
> 
> The pic I posted is indeed a false morel. No, it looks nothing like a morel besides the color of stem and can sometimes have a similar colored head. However, when a total novice, beginner is just out looking, they can deceive.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I'm confused now! I thought your original post said you ate Verpas regularly with no ill effects! Half frees are perfectly find to eat! Maybe I misread your post! There is a lot of bad information out there, and it gets me kind of cranked up! There are even folks out there who say they eat Gyromitra! If I am mistaken, I am very sorry!



jashroomer said:


> Heavy rain and 59 degrees tonight for central Indy, that makes me happy.


Wow! Amazing difference in night time temps not that far apart geographically. Mid-30's for us tonight.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 29708
> View attachment 29710
> I do it the same way


Looks like you're a dealer to me. How much do the small bags weigh?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

HockingCo.Morels said:


> Looking for advice. I never really hunt creeks but I have a good 15’ wide creek that has tall banks on both sides with ALOT of greenery. The flat parts of the banks are about 10’ above water level and the creek rarely over flows. Should I walk the flat part of the bank or stick to searching for new spots deep in the woods?


What part of state are you in? Creeks don't really encourage or discourage morels. If you're in Indiana look for moist soil right now.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Robinbluebird said:


> Here we are going in Morgantown forest. Alot to look forward to..
> View attachment 29692
> View attachment 29694
> Once we all got our footings into the fresh forest, some of us found about a few each at the beginning, then we walked around for a couple of hours and didn't find much to zero. I didn't see other mushrooms growing on trees, the ticks were out but not many falling from the trees. Thank goodness tho. We all enjoyed our hunt as it came and went. Here are my findings...
> ...


That is just plain dog abuse. LOL


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29834
> View attachment 29836
> ...


Those are beauties man.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

br5 said:


> Looks like you're a dealer to me. How much do the small bags weigh?


 I have no idea never weighed them before


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I just save enough for the whole year. Well I try to lol it’s hard sometimes


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I have two bags from 2018 pretty freezer burnt but I can’t just throw them out I’ve been using them as stir fry or soup or anything that has a lot of ingredients so you can’t even tell there freezer burnt


----------



## HoosierInTexas (Jun 4, 2018)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29834
> View attachment 29836
> ...


What a sight for sore eyes! Amazing!


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

br5 said:


> I actually did water them once every night after they came up a few years ago. It was year I put mason jars on some and let others grow while I took growth measurements.


Well I have to ask did watering help?


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

For those who may not know, your refrigerator freezer defrosts, warms up to melt ice build up. Something like every two months that's why your mushrooms only last about 4-6 months before becoming a big frost ball and turning your mushrooms to black yuck. A deep freezer does not do this and as such your shrooms will last longer. So if you wish to freez for longer periods you should use a deep freezer. Just a little FYI, hope it helps someone.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

harleyrider said:


> Well, the batch of small yellows I’ve been watching in Morgan County for the last 10 days apparently didn’t fare as well as I had hoped. I believe the combination of 3 nights of pretty hard frost with little rain over the last couple weeks kept them from growing much. I went ahead and picked them today, because a lot of them were starting to age. 54 for the pan. Ate em with our pizza tonight. Small but tasty!
> 
> HR
> 
> View attachment 29916


Nice find, I believe most if not all of those are the Morchella Diminutiva or Tulip Morel, they don't get very big. Used to have a house in Monrovia that had them every year.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Stelthshroomer said:


> For those who may not know, your refrigerator freezer defrosts, warms up to melt ice build up. Something like every two months that's why your mushrooms only last about 4-6 months before becoming a big frost ball and turning your mushrooms to black yuck. A deep freezer does not do this and as such your shrooms will last longer. So if you wish to freez for longer periods you should use a deep freezer. Just a little FYI, hope it helps someone.


No kidding? That's great info.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> I have two bags from 2018 pretty freezer burnt but I can’t just throw them out I’ve been using them as stir fry or soup or anything that has a lot of ingredients so you can’t even tell there freezer burnt


I ate some recently from 2012. One word: _dehydration

_


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

jslwalls said:


> One tree can save your day


Ulmus americana is normally that tree. Sweet haul!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Stelthshroomer said:


> Well I have to ask did watering help?


I think so, but I watered them all so I didn't have a control group. I can tell you that







putting jars on them didn't seem to make much difference.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Another nice little patch, I’m trying to keep them coming but my body is saying it’s time to rest. Homewards bound it is.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Stelthshroomer said:


> For those who may not know, your refrigerator freezer defrosts, warms up to melt ice build up. Something like every two months that's why your mushrooms only last about 4-6 months before becoming a big frost ball and turning your mushrooms to black yuck. A deep freezer does not do this and as such your shrooms will last longer. So if you wish to freez for longer periods you should use a deep freezer. Just a little FYI, hope it helps someone.


Had no clue, this is really helpful


----------



## fanger (Jan 14, 2013)

Loving this rain in central Indiana! Going to be on the hunt in the morning!


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Went on a long walk in Putnam county today. Found a dozen fresh around a dying elm. Beautiful spot . Hopefully the sun tomorrow will bring more of these !


----------



## HockingCo.Morels (Apr 4, 2020)

jim_t57 said:


> View attachment 30036
> View attachment 30034
> View attachment 30038
> Went on a long walk in Putnam county today. Found a dozen fresh around a dying elm. Beautiful spot . Hopefully the sun tomorrow will bring more of these !
> View attachment 30034


how much sun does that spot get?


----------



## Jester1023 (Apr 23, 2019)

shroomsearcher said:


> Sorry, but I'm confused now! I thought your original post said you ate Verpas regularly with no ill effects! Half frees are perfectly find to eat! Maybe I misread your post! There is a lot of bad information out there, and it gets me kind of cranked up! There are even folks out there who say they eat Gyromitra! If I am mistaken, I am very sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Amazing difference in night time temps not that far apart geographically. Mid-30's for us tonight.


No worries. My original statement was in regard to a posted pic by Cody Smith. It was stated that the two half free morels between two morels on a dash, were false morels.


----------



## fungiforager (Apr 20, 2016)

FYI to anyone that hunts in Illinois. State parks are re-opened may 1st...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

We've Really had Perfect Weather all Spring, Which started December 5th


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

25 more wells County 143 for the year great start


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Great pics.


----------



## RPshroomer (Apr 11, 2020)

The pups, girlfriend, and I went back to our honey hole this evening that produced around 100 grays about 10 days ago.. sure enough she produced again. Another 25 beautiful fresh yellows. Some would have grown much bigger, but with their close proximity to a public trail, we opted to pick em. This rain did us wonders! Will be out with JAshroomer bright and early tomorrow. Yellows are upon us in central Indiana!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29818
> View attachment 29834
> View attachment 29836
> ...


Intense jealously is setting In.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jashroomer said:


> Yep, that's why we look and look, one last tree/spot. Can't wait to sit and count how many, i love playing this game. Great find.


Yep, Its time to go home but I have to check that tree over there before we leave, then there is that "other" tree, and it continues.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

br5 said:


> I actually did water them once every night after they came up a few years ago. It was year I put mason jars on some and let others grow while I took growth measurements.


With all due respect may I refer to you as Professor br5?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jim_t57 said:


> View attachment 30036
> View attachment 30034
> View attachment 30038
> Went on a long walk in Putnam county today. Found a dozen fresh around a dying elm. Beautiful spot . Hopefully the sun tomorrow will bring more of these !
> View attachment 30034


May apples just coming up in Steuben county.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 30088
> View attachment 30090
> 25 more wells County 143 for the year great start


great pic and a great specimen.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Stelthshroomer said:


> For those who may not know, your refrigerator freezer defrosts, warms up to melt ice build up. Something like every two months that's why your mushrooms only last about 4-6 months before becoming a big frost ball and turning your mushrooms to black yuck. A deep freezer does not do this and as such your shrooms will last longer. So if you wish to freez for longer periods you should use a deep freezer. Just a little FYI, hope it helps someone.





Already Gone said:


> I ate some recently from 2012. One word: _dehydration_


Beat me to it, and great minds think alike! I dry them and keep them in brown paper lunch bags. Easy peasy! 





Jester1023 said:


> No worries. My original statement was in regard to a posted pic by Cody Smith. It was stated that the two half free morels between two morels on a dash, were false morels.


There's my screw up. Didn't look at the pic closely enough! 



mmh said:


> Yep, Its time to go home but I have to check that tree over there before we leave, then there is that "other" tree, and it continues.


Yep! There are times when I get home and my knees just scream at me! But it can pay off. Found a new spot last year when I just took a moment to look around after picking the last morel at an old spot. Hey! Is that another apple tree over there? It was, and I found another gang of morels around it. This is on my fish & game club, and there are apple trees scattered all over a 2,200 acre property! Lots of dead elms too, but they are too long dead to be any good any more.


----------



## CharlesCCC (Apr 10, 2020)

Already Gone said:


> I ate some recently from 2012. One word: _dehydration
> _


----------



## CharlesCCC (Apr 10, 2020)

Anyone know what this is


----------



## CharlesCCC (Apr 10, 2020)

What is this


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

CharlesCCC said:


> What is this


A very painful kidney stone?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Lol


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Jester1023 (Apr 23, 2019)

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 30108
> View attachment 30108


Were there any mushrooms growing near that tree you picked?


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 30108
> View attachment 30108


Wow.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jashroomer said:


> Wow.


Been smiling all day


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Heres another broke the stem falling down the hill best fall ever


----------



## fungiforager (Apr 20, 2016)

CharlesCCC said:


> Anyone know what this is


How big is it? Lions mane? Cant tell how big it is. Where did u find it and when?


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

mmh said:


> Intense jealously is setting In.


Agreed!..........


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

CharlesCCC said:


> What is this


Got any better photos?.....


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 30108
> View attachment 30108


Where are my smelling salts when I need them?! Way to go elmgirl! What a beauty!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Already Gone said:


> A very painful kidney stone?


Ha Ha...Good one!..cracked me up!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

sTEPHEN said:


> Tool fan - I really like my Kryptek Rain gear. It’s not as crazy priced as some... and is much tougher than the frog togs or similar material...


Dang 400.00 for a jacket that’s out of my range


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

HockingCo.Morels said:


> how much sun does that spot get?


Quite a bit it faces the rising sun.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Elm girl is that you that posted those on Indiana Morels FB


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Heading out, hoping the warm rain has pushed some morels up waiting to be found. Carpe Shroomem.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

YOu would have to cut that in half and then I bet cut each half in 1|6s i bet


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Who is Hunting Today?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

wade said:


> Who is Hunting Today?


All day in the rain new spot 
Good luck everyone


----------



## harleyrider (Apr 15, 2018)

wade said:


> Who is Hunting Today?


I’m going to try to get out later; have to work a bit first.

HR


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Tool fan, yes that’s crazy expensive and out of my price range too. Look at the kryptec poisedon II. It’s a better price, and can get both pants and jacket for under the price of the jacket you looked at. It’s still expensive, but if you use it quite a bit, it’s worth it. I use mine shroomin, hunting and fishing.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

mmh said:


> With all due respect may I refer to you as Professor br5?


I could change to PBR5, Newcomers would think I was 5 pabst deep.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 30088
> View attachment 30090
> 25 more wells County 143 for the year great start


That is a great picture, did you take that with your phone?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

shroomsearcher said:


> Beat me to it, and great minds think alike! I dry them and keep them in brown paper lunch bags. Easy peasy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My best find ever in Indiana was around some old apple trees with a couple dead elms in their midst. Filled two Walmart bags to the top. That was also a cool damp spring that produced for three weeks.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 30108
> View attachment 30108


I think we have a contender for largest bigfoot this year?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> Dang 400.00 for a jacket that’s out of my range


Only duck hunters, linemen, & storm chasers spend that much on rain gear.


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

br5 said:


> That is a great picture, did you take that with your phone?


Yes Samsung s10


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mtmike79 said:


> Yes Samsung s10


I need to upgrade.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Matherly's progression map. He's had to cancel his forays so far. Rain yesterday in Kokomo was a step in right direction, more on Saturday. Only time of year I want rain on my weekend!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

br5 said:


> Matherly's progression map. He's had to cancel his forays so far. Rain yesterday in Kokomo was a step in right direction, more on Saturday. Only time of year I want rain on my weekend!
> 
> View attachment 30154


Is that his most recent looks like he’s behind


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

@br5 what gear did you go with


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tool fan said:


> Is that his most recent looks like he’s behind


Agreed. He's wayyyy behind.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I watched his update on utube we looked sick from all this


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

wade said:


> Who is Hunting Today?


I'm hunting again... I've had several "dry runs" but that doesn't faze me! Maybe today dad and I will slay em!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> @br5 what gear did you go with


Don't know, I just bought something in a farm and fleet like store in MN a few years back. I do remember it was more than I wanted to spend so I only got bottoms. I already had parka that's made out of a thick rubber like material. I tell you that you get real hot real fast if temps are above 45.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

br5 said:


> I tell you that you get real hot real fast if temps are above 45.


Even with the fancy new "breathable" material, i sweat like an hooker in church.
If it's gonna rain, i keep my powder(and my behind) dry. Plus my dog gets muddy.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Wanted to hunt today but forced myself to sit it out my feet are in horrific pain posted the pics of my giants yesterday but was so exhausted what I didnt get to post was the day before Jeremiah n I went to " his spot" ugh the one you have to park n walk a mile just to get to the entrance of the woods yeah got there was a decent hunt with TONS of walking in difficult terrain then to top it off we got lost only good part was I found my first shroom in the darkfinally made it out at 10pm found about 10lbs between Wednesday n thursday but I'm tired today....


----------



## brushbusterbutch (Apr 19, 2015)

I went out to today to my never fail spot in Wabash County, plus tried out a new area. Walked 3.6 miles. I found 5 that looks to have been up for awhile and are not very big. I think they started to pop during the last warm days, but quit growing and began to dry out with the cold nights and dry weather. However, I did find 15 that are very fresh and I also left 8 that weren't big enough to pick. With the expected incoming rain and no hot weather on the horizon, we may be in for quite a flush around here in the next 10 days.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

good news is I found 32, bad news is farmer planted my field so I now have a 20 minute walk just to get to my woods.

Jennings Co.


----------



## Bingoman (Apr 27, 2018)

Does anyone have any good public forests or parks with morels near Indy? Can't make it to regular spot.


----------



## IndianaNut (Apr 12, 2020)

Bingoman said:


> Does anyone have any good public forests or parks with morels near Indy? Can't make it to regular spot.


you can get in the woods out at Fort Harrison State Park. Lots of woods there and in some un-named spots, they have been found before


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Well fifty ticks later found nothing 
All one tree


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

br5 said:


> I could change to PBR5, Newcomers would think I was 5 pabst deep.


what did i miss here?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 30236
> View attachment 30242
> View attachment 30244
> Well fifty ticks later found nothing
> All one tree


Wooo those are Nice.. @Tool fan


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

@wade 


mmh said:


> With all due respect may I refer to you as Professor br5?


----------



## cahibomom (Apr 18, 2015)

Doing a happy dance!! Brought 15 nice ones home today and enjoyed my time in the woods. All and all it was a good way to start.







Parke County


----------



## PORT (Nov 10, 2018)

Hamilton County. Good start to what seems to be a long wet season. Tried Mississenewa today with no luck.


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

Dad and I found a few grays today in Carroll County. I think a couple more days and and they'll be a poppin! ) I'm tired but I'll go tomorrow...and the next day...and the next...


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

All right guys.. we've been out hunting here and there and ran at least 13 miles in the last 5 days. In some places it's still early and some places we've been finding them. Today we had found 41 total in various parts. These were great findings..


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Got on em this evening in Decatur county all in a creek bottom around elm trees


----------



## Lehrmanrm (Apr 3, 2017)

Found my first 5 of the season in Adams county. Appear to have just popped could barely see them popping through some leaf litter. Left them go and will check on them daily. Hoping some more are right behind.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 30236
> View attachment 30242
> View attachment 30244
> Well fifty ticks later found nothing
> All one tree


Nice! Those are some beauties! Love that color.......


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

deerslayer5656 said:


> Got on em this evening in Decatur county all in a creek bottom around elm trees
> View attachment 30282
> View attachment 30284


Great photo of "The Golden Twins"! Never found any quite like that out here in CA. (but would love to!)...


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

deerslayer5656 said:


> Got on em this evening in Decatur county all in a creek bottom around elm trees
> View attachment 30282
> View attachment 30284
> [/QUOTE
> Nice bag of mushrooms.


----------



## Big Black Conk (Apr 11, 2020)

The main woods i hunt seems to be getting taken over by this type of tree. Any tree experts here that could tell me what it is? Im thinking some kind of buckeye tree? There has to be 100s of saplings in a 1 acre portion of the property, its like walking thru a jungle.


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

Here we go..


----------



## fungiforager (Apr 20, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 30236
> View attachment 30242
> View attachment 30244
> Well fifty ticks later found nothing
> All one tree


County?


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Big Black Conk said:


> The main woods i hunt seems to be getting taken over by this type of tree. Any tree experts here that could tell me what it is? Im thinking some kind of buckeye tree? There has to be 100s of saplings in a 1 acre portion of the property, its like walking thru a jungle.


Buckeye would be my guess


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Robinbluebird said:


> Here we go..
> View attachment 30322


The Camo Tracker on the hunt.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jashroomer said:


> Buckeye would be my guess





Big Black Conk said:


> The main woods i hunt seems to be getting taken over by this type of tree. Any tree experts here that could tell me what it is? Im thinking some kind of buckeye tree? There has to be 100s of saplings in a 1 acre portion of the property, its like walking thru a jungle.


Compare with Horse-Chestnut


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

fungiforager said:


> County?


Henry county Ia


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tool fan said:


> Henry county Ia


What is IA?

I keep seeing this? I saw it on your receipts too.

IA is IOWA?


----------



## fungiforager (Apr 20, 2016)

Already Gone said:


> I ate some recently from 2012. One word: _dehydration
> _


The wife and I are discussing if it would be possible to reconstitute some dried morels and batter and fry them. Care to weigh in? We are leaning towards no


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

fungiforager said:


> The wife and I are discussing if it would be possible to reconstitute some dried morels and batter and fry them. Care to weigh in? We are leaning towards no


People do, but i don't. Can't say one way or the other. Some folks like domestic beer.
We fry(saute) only fresh, large mushrooms that do not dehydrate as well(in my experience).
Most everything under 4" or so gets dehydrated. We eat a lot of venison and Canada goose meat.
We rarely re-hydrate them, but i've read that red wine works well for red meat.
Throw a handful of dried morels into stews. If you want a real treat, you can grind them up in an electric coffee grinder and encrust some back strap medallions. Freakin' killer.


----------



## fungiforager (Apr 20, 2016)

Already Gone said:


> People do, but i don't. Can't say one way or the other. Some folks like domestic beer.
> We fry(saute) only fresh, large mushrooms that do not dehydrate as well(in my experience).
> Most everything under 4" or so gets dehydrated. We eat a lot of venison and Canada goose meat.
> We rarely re-hydrate them, but iv'e read that red wine works well for red meat.
> Throw a handful of dried morels into stews. If you want a real treat, you can grind them up in an electric coffee grinder and encrust some back strap medallions. Freakin' killer.


We have used them in a quiche, a wild rice stuffing, a cream of foraged mushroom medley soup and that's all I can think of for dehydrated at the moment...we use fresh ones in a wider variety of dishes...thanks for the ideas


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

noskydaddy said:


> What is IA?
> 
> I keep seeing this? I saw it on your receipts too.
> 
> IA is IOWA?


Yes Iowa


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

So I am staying around the house today, didn’t get out on the big hunt but did hit a spot in SW Marion co for 45 minutes, did find a handful. All around dead ash in this area.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Drove the "Tree Hugger" across the Creek ..
to park on this side..
at "Big Beaver" Hunting Today


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@guff76. finding Nothing.. x 10
and a cluster or three.. Fallen elm


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

fungiforager said:


> We have used them in a quiche, a wild rice stuffing, a cream of foraged mushroom medley soup and that's all I can think of for dehydrated at the moment...we use fresh ones in a wider variety of dishes...thanks for the ideas


Backatcha. I was wondering how to incorporate morels and garlic into smoked whitefish meals and wild rice sounds like the proper vehicle. It's finally raining steadily here in Aurora, IL- it won't be long now before the butter is melting in cast iron.


----------



## judymoon (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks like aborted entoloma or shrimp of the woods! Edible I’d cut it in half see what it looks like


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 30108
> View attachment 30108


The nuclear power plant properties are usually closed to the public. How did you get permission to hunt there?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Nothing again


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Yesterday’s meal


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

funamongus said:


> View attachment 30430
> View attachment 30434
> View attachment 30436


i like um i like um a lot


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

81 more wells county


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Big Black Conk said:


> The main woods i hunt seems to be getting taken over by this type of tree. Any tree experts here that could tell me what it is? Im thinking some kind of buckeye tree? There has to be 100s of saplings in a 1 acre portion of the property, its like walking thru a jungle.


Looks like Buckeye


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 30454
> View attachment 30456
> 81 more wells county


Congrats on the finds, and putting on page 100. Nice pic.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 30454
> View attachment 30456
> 81 more wells county


Amazing 
Thank You for Reporting


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Perfect Weather Conditions Continue


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 30236
> View attachment 30242
> View attachment 30244
> Well fifty ticks later found nothing
> All one tree


Were those found in Iowa or Indiana?? Just asking BC of receipt and location of that Wendys...


----------



## RPshroomer (Apr 11, 2020)

Got out for a few hours in Marian county this afternoon. Found 43 in all. Most under elm, but a few under some dead ash trees. Loving this weather!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 30454
> View attachment 30456
> 81 more wells county


Any details you can share on the type of environment?


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Any details you can share on the type of environment?


South facing slope under all hickory and white oaks


----------



## jesterman5 (May 1, 2016)

tggmjcg said:


> Were those found in Iowa or Indiana?? Just asking BC of receipt and location of that Wendys...


Go back 1 page and you'll get your answer.


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

Finally some precipitation, the ground is getting saturated... My favorite Black Morels... It’s on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

Jtr said:


> View attachment 30496
> Finally some precipitation, the ground is getting saturated... My favorite Black Morels... It’s on like Donkey Kong!


What county


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

Good work..


----------



## PORT (Nov 10, 2018)

Nothing better than seeing our daughter find them on her own.


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

Anybody ever go hunting in the rain I am tomorrow


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm sure you all have lol


----------



## Ralph Kramden (Apr 19, 2020)

Still empty handed in La Porte county. It has been cold.


----------



## brushbusterbutch (Apr 19, 2015)

I went out for a couple of hours yesterday in Huntington County and found a dozen blacks, 5 greys, and 3 half frees. All are fresh. That gives me 35 (plus left 11 small ones) for the limited time I've had to hunt. Mtmike79 has the honey hole for blacks over in Wells Co. but I'm happy with the dozen I've found. So we're off to a good start up this way. With the predicted rain this week, I will be taking a couple of days off work to hunt. And to answer a question posted earlier, yes, I will be hunting in the rain. Gotta git 'em whjile the gittin's good.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

some of yesterday’s finds


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

brushbusterbutch said:


> I went out for a couple of hours yesterday in Huntington County and found a dozen blacks, 5 greys, and 3 half frees. All are fresh. That gives me 35 (plus left 11 small ones) for the limited time I've had to hunt. Mtmike79 has the honey hole for blacks over in Wells Co. but I'm happy with the dozen I've found. So we're off to a good start up this way. With the predicted rain this week, I will be taking a couple of days off work to hunt. And to answer a question posted earlier, yes, I will be hunting in the rain. Gotta git 'em whjile the gittin's good.
> View attachment 30546


Man .. them look good


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 30550
> some of yesterday’s finds


i lik um


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Amfb1234 said:


> I'm sure you all have lol


Oh . Humor ar ar ar


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Kbart said:


> The nuclear power plant properties are usually closed to the public. How did you get permission to hunt there?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

I'm definitely going to try encrusted backstraps that sounded so good


Already Gone said:


> People do, but i don't. Can't say one way or the other. Some folks like domestic beer.
> We fry(saute) only fresh, large mushrooms that do not dehydrate as well(in my experience).
> Most everything under 4" or so gets dehydrated. We eat a lot of venison and Canada goose meat.
> We rarely re-hydrate them, but i've read that red wine works well for red meat.
> Throw a handful of dried morels into stews. If you want a real treat, you can grind them up in an electric coffee grinder and encrust some back strap medallions. Freakin' killer.


----------



## fanger (Jan 14, 2013)

Why are people from other states posting on the Indiana page? Are you hunting in our state? If so that's great..if not, the info is confusing and not relevant to action happening here do please be specific to county and state...don't really care who the Bears drafted yesterday..just the colts..lol


----------



## sheababy (May 5, 2018)

4 yellows yesterday in central Johnson county. Worst year for me so far. Doesn’t help I lost my honey hole this past year.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

fanger said:


> Why are people from other states posting on the Indiana page? Are you hunting in our state? If so that's great..if not, the info is confusing and not relevant to action happening here do please be specific to county and state...don't really care who the Bears drafted yesterday..just the colts..lol


Not here to talk about basketball...


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

fanger said:


> Why are people from other states posting on the Indiana page? Are you hunting in our state? If so that's great..if not, the info is confusing and not relevant to action happening here do please be specific to county and state...don't really care who the Bears drafted yesterday..just the colts..lol


My bad I’ll just stop posting here


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

Yesterday's finds. Dad and I hunted about 4 hours. He found more than me. He does fantastic for 86 year old man!


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

Sorry I'm just learning how to do the pictures


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

Just starting to break the surface... Tread Carefully... Small Lives Matter!!!


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

Ralph Kramden said:


> Still empty handed in La Porte county. It has been cold.


Your just looking in the wrong places... Get back out there... Don’t give Up!!!


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

That's right! Don't give up! Here in Carroll County, I'm just now finding grays. You are further north. (Cold has everything to do with you not finding any.) I think this next week to week and half you'll be finding grays too!


----------



## harleyrider (Apr 15, 2018)

Finding lotta notta today in Morgan County, near Mooresville. Couple of the nicer ones:

















HR


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> My bad I’ll just stop posting here


Tool Fan feel free to keep posting on the thread we have many people from other states talking on the thread and we love to hear the information don’t let one bad apple spoil the bunch


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

33 in Jennings Co. Only a few were fresh.


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

105 more blacks 5 half frees .wells county had another good day


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 30620
> View attachment 30622
> 105 more blacks 5 half frees .wells county had another good day


Nice find


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

I really think I am winding down here in Jennings. Had to look in diff spots to find these
April 9 th was first find.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> Tool Fan feel free to keep posting on the thread we have many people from other states talking on the thread and we love to hear the information don’t let one bad apple spoil the bunch


I've been known to show up on other states threads, and sometimes I talk fish. Not the fish whisperer Kokomorel is but i catch a few.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

fanger said:


> Why are people from other states posting on the Indiana page? Are you hunting in our state? If so that's great..if not, the info is confusing and not relevant to action happening here do please be specific to county and state...don't really care who the Bears drafted yesterday..just the colts..lol


Actually, it is quite relevant. The morel, like Covid19, does not recognize man-made borders. I grew up in Hobart. If i want to talk smack here, i am allowed. It's about latitudes, not platitudes. Take the info...


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 30620
> View attachment 30622
> 105 more blacks 5 half frees .wells county had another good day


I'm not only envious of those morels, but the pics as well.


----------



## jamson3 (May 8, 2015)

Grant County


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

jashroomer said:


> I've been known to show up on other states threads, and sometimes I talk fish. Not the fish whisperer Kokomorel is but i catch a few.


 Going to head out in the morning do some shrooming but I can’t pass up the pond anymore it’s calling my name


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Just wanted to say I’m not going anywhere and ty for the concern


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

Well this afternoon didn't find many. Almost feel ashamed to post. Haha!


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

MorelFanci said:


> Well this afternoon didn't find many. Almost feel ashamed to post. Haha!
> View attachment 30656


Don't feel bad. Waded amongst the crowd and only found 8 bigfoots and a dozen small tulips. Had people ahead and behind me. it's all good. Nice day.


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

jim_t57 said:


> Don't feel bad. Waded amongst the crowd and only found 8 bigfoots and a dozen small tulips. Had people ahead and behind me. it's all good. Nice day.


Any day in the woods, hunting for mushrooms is great...The only thing that makes it a better day is finding them!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 30620
> View attachment 30622
> 105 more blacks 5 half frees .wells county had another good day


Nice way to post your finds.


----------



## Big Black Conk (Apr 11, 2020)

Anyone having luck in west central indiana? Found 12 more this weekend in warren county.


----------



## Big Black Conk (Apr 11, 2020)

Mostly smaller/medium greys. And couple big yellows.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

fanger said:


> Why are people from other states posting on the Indiana page? Are you hunting in our state? If so that's great..if not, the info is confusing and not relevant to action happening here do please be specific to county and state...don't really care who the Bears drafted yesterday..just the colts..lol


Members from other states are a big part of the Indiana board. They contribute ideas, information and data along with support and camaraderie. We as a whole not only welcome them but encourage them.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Mtmike79 said:


> South facing slope under all hickory and white oaks


Very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Amfb1234 said:


> Anybody ever go hunting in the rain I am tomorrow


I've never headed out in the rain, but I've been caught in couple of downpours! I knew the weather was chancy, but I went out anyway, without rain gear! Arrived back at the truck soaked and frozen, but I dried out! 



fanger said:


> Why are people from other states posting on the Indiana page? Are you hunting in our state? If so that's great..if not, the info is confusing and not relevant to action happening here do please be specific to county and state...don't really care who the Bears drafted yesterday..just the colts..lol


Wow! Didn't realize you were so exclusive here! I don't hunt Indiana, but this is a really active site and it's fun. I'm in NE Ohio and I look at other state's pages to follow the progression northward to get an idea when to head out. The only posts I will do are general info, like congrats, tree species, aspect to the sun, soil temps, and so on. 



MorelFanci said:


> Sorry I'm just learning how to do the pictures


Don't sweat it. Easy to double post pics early on. Depending on your computer, you may have to wait to see if the pic "took" when trying to load it to the website. And really look close to see any change in the reply box. I double posted many pics back in the day when I didn't know what to look for.


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 30454
> View attachment 30456
> 81 more wells county





Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 30620
> View attachment 30622
> 105 more blacks 5 half frees .wells county had another good day


Dang man, you are tearing it UP!
Please share with me what kind of woods you are finding them blacks in! Tulip Poplar and Black Cherry? Creeks? Elevation?... I have tried and tried year after year to find me a good spot for the black morel but I always strike out... any info would be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

indy_nebo said:


> Dang man, you are tearing it UP!
> Please share with me what kind of woods you are finding them blacks in! Tulip Poplar and Black Cherry? Creeks? Elevation?... I have tried and tried year after year to find me a good spot for the black morel but I always strike out... any info would be MUCH appreciated.


I'm with you indy_nebo, have looked some in the past for blacks, but this season has allowed some more time in the woods, so I put more time in hunting areas that seem favorable, up higher on the ridges with more oak, hickory, cherry, but with no luck.


----------



## scoondog (Apr 22, 2016)

hunted until I could walk anymore Friday and Saturday in Brown county to find nothing,tried every kind of terrain I could, back at home (Johnson) few tulips,couple grey's one big yellow enough for a mess, got a honey hole I have not touched gonna hit tonight, hope it saves me, on the up side @ 57yrs old I became a grandpa for the first time,and a home birth at that,it was incredible, and Its a BOY hell yes,


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

scoondog said:


> hunted until I could walk anymore Friday and Saturday in Brown county to find nothing,tried every kind of terrain I could, back at home (Johnson) few tulips,couple grey's one big yellow enough for a mess, got a honey hole I have not touched gonna hit tonight, hope it saves me, on the up side @ 57yrs old I became a grandpa for the first time,and a home birth at that,it was incredible, and Its a BOY hell yes,


Congratulations!!


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

got home yesterday from a trip n just couldn't resist going cause was so nice out, so got the kid n headed to missisinewa resivior n found these. Got lucky cause I know some people had walked right pass this area


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> Going to head out in the morning do some shrooming but I can’t pass up the pond anymore it’s calling my name


Well hell no you can't pass the pond up cause you need some fresh crappies to go with those fresh shrooms


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

PORT said:


> Nothing better than seeing our daughter find them on her own.


Mushroom hunting is a great time, but taking your young kids out and seeing them get excited doubles the enjoyment.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

fanger said:


> Why are people from other states posting on the Indiana page? Are you hunting in our state? If so that's great..if not, the info is confusing and not relevant to action happening here do please be specific to county and state...don't really care who the Bears drafted yesterday..just the colts..lol


Cause this is a rocking thread, we also spread it on thick in Indiana. Lol


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> My bad I’ll just stop posting here


You better not, you're carrying us right now.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kbart said:


> Not here to talk about basketball...


Hmmmmmm, the Bears have a basket ball team?


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

indy_nebo said:


> Dang man, you are tearing it UP!
> Please share with me what kind of woods you are finding them blacks in! Tulip Poplar and Black Cherry? Creeks? Elevation?... I have tried and tried year after year to find me a good spot for the black morel but I always strike out... any info would be MUCH appreciated.


I'm with you indy_nebo, have looked some in the past for blacks, but this season has allowed some more time in the woods, so I put more time in hunting areas that seem favorable, up higher on the ridges with more oak, hickory, cherry, but with no luck.


scoondog said:


> hunted until I could walk anymore Friday and Saturday in Brown county to find nothing,tried every kind of terrain I could, back at home (Johnson) few tulips,couple grey's one big yellow enough for a mess, got a honey hole I have not touched gonna hit tonight, hope it saves me, on the up side @ 57yrs old I became a grandpa for the first time,and a home birth at that,it was incredible, and Its a BOY hell yes,


Well congrats grandpa.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

MorelFanci said:


> Any day in the woods, hunting for mushrooms is great...The only thing that makes it a better day is finding them!


for the Love of the Hunt


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

The ELUSIVE Black morel. The morel's morel.

A hunt within a hunt.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Just to be Clear....
Yes we Absolutely want Members from all over the USA to join us here in our Postings .. i consider us all to be the closest of ..Friends, Brothers, Sisters and a Family..
Relax and Enjoy Our Hunt


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

br5 said:


> You better not, you're carrying us right now.


I like your posts Tool Fan. I'm in Northern Michigan where its not happening yet. But I love reading Indiana and occasionally
throw in my 2 cents worth!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

scoondog said:


> hunted until I could walk anymore Friday and Saturday in Brown county to find nothing,tried every kind of terrain I could, back at home (Johnson) few tulips,couple grey's one big yellow enough for a mess, got a honey hole I have not touched gonna hit tonight, hope it saves me, on the up side @ 57yrs old I became a grandpa for the first time,and a home birth at that,it was incredible, and Its a BOY hell yes,


Congratulations "Pops"


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Nothing from Yesterday


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

wade said:


> Nothing from Yesterday
> View attachment 30822


holy cow! What year was that stove born?!


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

wade said:


> Nothing from Yesterday
> View attachment 30822


Nice haul! Even a few half frees to boot.


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

A few from Owen co. Today. No crowds today.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

jim_t57 said:


> View attachment 30832
> View attachment 30834
> View attachment 30836
> View attachment 30838
> A few from Owen co. Today. No crowds today.


Beautiful! Those look as prime as they come!


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

Something has to change ... eventually- right?? Headed back at it...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kbart said:


> Beautiful! Those look as prime as they come!


i Agree


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

tggmjcg said:


> Something has to change ... eventually- right?? Headed back at it...
> View attachment 30842


Love the Hunt


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jim_t57 said:


> View attachment 30832
> View attachment 30834
> View attachment 30836
> View attachment 30838
> A few from Owen co. Today. No crowds today.


Thank You for Reporting to all of us


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

Didn't find many today. I think someone got there before me.  
I'm thankful for the ones I already found. Now I think I have a mess for me and my folks.


----------



## bjcol (May 6, 2019)

Went out with the kids for about an hour and a half here in West Lafayette. We found 4 or 5 tall blackheads, and 3 or 4 smallish but nice morels. Not much, but better than getting shutout.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyone hunting in northern Indiana yet?


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

Supper's ready! Mmmmm!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Found a couple of smalls today but fishing was good blue gill where hitting today bought 17 home released a bunch it was a great day and a damn good supper


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rockytop69 said:


> Anyone hunting in northern Indiana yet?


i would think so


----------



## bmeister (May 5, 2013)

Just got furloughed for a week so I was able to go out and look. Found one the size of my nail. So it's finally starting here (northern IN)


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 30894
> View attachment 30896
> View attachment 30898
> Found a couple of smalls today but fishing was good blue gill where hitting today bought 17 home released a bunch it was a great day and a damn good supper


Nice job Kokomo. Hoping for the trifecta tomorrow, heading out to Putnam Co. to turkey and morel hunt, then a little fishing.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 30894
> View attachment 30896
> View attachment 30898
> Found a couple of smalls today but fishing was good blue gill where hitting today bought 17 home released a bunch it was a great day and a damn good supper


Those are Bluegill fillets? Huh..


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Shellcracker or a hybrid?


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

growing outta of a rock!!!! sweet! Gotta see this


----------



## harleyrider (Apr 15, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 30894
> View attachment 30896
> View attachment 30898
> Found a couple of smalls today but fishing was good blue gill where hitting today bought 17 home released a bunch it was a great day and a damn good supper


Excellent! Bluegills are my favorite summer meal! 

Saterday night was our first bluegill meal of the year. Added a few morels, rice, broccoli, & a nice white wine. Nearly the perfect meal.

Last night was venison pie with butter fried morels on top. Stick to your ribs food!









HR


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Another 200 almost today in Montgomery county


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

harleyrider said:


> Excellent! Bluegills are my favorite summer meal!
> 
> Saterday night was our first bluegill meal of the year. Added a few morels, rice, broccoli, & a nice white wine. Nearly the perfect meal.
> 
> ...


Sounds and looks incredibly good!!


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

Mooresville area














today...


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 30932
> View attachment 30930
> Another 200 almost today in Montgomery county


What dreams are made of! Nice haul. Environment?


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

I’ve been out a little in Northern Indiana. They are starting, but all I’ve found so far have been small, and pecker heads.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

jashroomer said:


> Nice job Kokomo. Hoping for the trifecta tomorrow, heading out to Putnam Co. to turkey and morel hunt, then a little fishing.


Good luck buddy hope you get all three


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thx stephen


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

No problem! I’m hoping to get out more this weekend, to a few different spots.


----------



## wayne hall (Apr 13, 2017)

rockytop69 said:


> Thx stephen


I have been out in northwest Indiana and same thing small grays and pecker heads so far.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Already Gone said:


> Shellcracker or a hybrid?


I looked at the pic and honestly couldn't tell what it was, other than the skinniest sunfish I've ever seen!


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thx guys going give it a try


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

wayne hall said:


> I have been out in northwest Indiana and same thing small grays and pecker heads so far.


Good luck Wayne


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 30932
> View attachment 30930
> Another 200 almost today in Montgomery county


Fantastic day! Way to go!


----------



## scottyg11 (Apr 23, 2016)

Martin county last Tuesday.


----------



## scottyg11 (Apr 23, 2016)

Also
Last Tuesday Martin County in some cedar trees


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Kokomorel said:


> Tool Fan feel free to keep posting on the thread we have many people from other states talking on the thread and we love to hear the information don’t let one bad apple spoil the bunch


My thoughts too


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

scoondog said:


> hunted until I could walk anymore Friday and Saturday in Brown county to find nothing,tried every kind of terrain I could, back at home (Johnson) few tulips,couple grey's one big yellow enough for a mess, got a honey hole I have not touched gonna hit tonight, hope it saves me, on the up side @ 57yrs old I became a grandpa for the first time,and a home birth at that,it was incredible, and Its a BOY hell yes,


CONGRATULATIONS grandpa!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Perfect weather continues







we are headed out. will hunt all day


----------



## McHoop (Apr 30, 2018)

Retired and moved to Owen County, Indiana last fall. First official foray into the woods yesterday. Gathered probably two to three pounds in two hours and never got so far that I couldn't hear a distant mower from my neighborhood. 

Of interest:
*All varieties were found except half-frees, peckerheads and small blacks.
*A third were past their prime but still salvageable.
*Some were fresh as daisies with a couple of nice ones not completely unfurled from the ground.
*Sycamore trees are magnets. It got to the point where I simply started looking for them rather than mushrooms.
*Almost exclusively walked along the lower ground on either side(s) of many of the small feeder seeps/creeks that dot the area which flow towards the White. 

McHoop


----------



## Indyhunter21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Went out westside indy for a hr/half found 1 little 2 incher, hope my luck gets better... You guys really been motivating me to get out more


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jim_t57 said:


> View attachment 30832
> View attachment 30834
> View attachment 30836
> View attachment 30838
> A few from Owen co. Today. No crowds today.


Looks like you,re going after Elm Girl cfor largest big foot.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

McHoop said:


> Retired and moved to Owen County, Indiana last fall. First official foray into the woods yesterday. Gathered probably two to three pounds in two hours and never got so far that I couldn't hear a distant mower from my neighborhood.
> 
> Of interest:
> *All varieties were found except half-frees, peckerheads and small blacks.
> ...


Excellent reporting, we may make you official on the ground morel chaser.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Indyhunter21 said:


> Went out westside indy for a hr/half found 1 little 2 incher, hope my luck gets better... You guys really been motivating me to get out more


That's what this is all about, getting people off the couch and into the woods, just not my woods. lol


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 30894
> View attachment 30896
> View attachment 30898
> Found a couple of smalls today but fishing was good blue gill where hitting today bought 17 home released a bunch it was a great day and a damn good supper


You're killing us.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 30932
> View attachment 30930
> Another 200 almost today in Montgomery county


How's this measuring up to last year? Let's see your numbers again.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

shroomsearcher said:


> I looked at the pic and honestly couldn't tell what it was, other than the skinniest sunfish I've ever seen!


Koko also has very tiny hands that make the fish look bigger.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

scottyg11 said:


> Martin county last Tuesday.
> View attachment 30990


I think this could have unseated Elm Girl.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

My yard patch came up after good rain over weekend. If this is like previous years there could be 20 more in next couple of days. I also have about 10 snake heads marked in another part of my yard. I'll post pics later today.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

33 more in Jennings Co. Lots of older ones. Had not been there since Sunday


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

br5 said:


> How's this measuring up to last year? Let's see your numbers again.


I actually didn’t have that greatest of years last year. For one I didn’t put in the time like I have this year. I’m over 500 this year so it’s above average for me. Over 1000 would be considered stellar. I doubt I ever hit those numbers again because mushroom huntings popularity has exploded and it’s all public land.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

jslwalls said:


> I actually didn’t have that greatest of years last year. For one I didn’t put in the time like I have this year. I’m over 500 this year so it’s above average for me. Over 1000 would be considered stellar. I doubt I ever hit those numbers again because mushroom huntings popularity has exploded and it’s all public land.


Of course I think I have another week of good hunting still. I’ve only hunted dying elms. I believe from southern reports the sycamores will start popping soon. They did good last year but it took me awhile to catch on.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Another thing is the internet. I’m not naive to the fact that posting on these websites probably lowers my finds by a least 25 percent but I enjoying sharing with my fellow hunters. It just brings everyone out into the woods when only a few would know.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> I actually didn’t have that greatest of years last year. For one I didn’t put in the time like I have this year. I’m over 500 this year so it’s above average for me. Over 1000 would be considered stellar. I doubt I ever hit those numbers again because mushroom huntings popularity has exploded and it’s all public land.


Yep on public land it's all timing. That's what my data sets are for. I've gotten fairly good at timing MN season, problem is being able to be there right before word gets out. Last few years I pegged it and wasn't able to leave yet. Not happening this year.


----------



## jamson3 (May 8, 2015)

Another 40 in Huntington County today.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

br5 said:


> You're killing us.


This morning finds in Howard Co mostly around ash and honey suckle


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

MorelFanci said:


> Didn't find many today. I think someone got there before me.
> I'm thankful for the ones I already found. Now I think I have a mess for me and my folks.
> View attachment 30876


They look like the walls will be thick and meaty.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

rockytop69 said:


> Anyone hunting in northern Indiana yet?


I have bee out but have not found anything yet. Warmer temps and more rain on the way has me optimistic.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

McHoop said:


> Retired and moved to Owen County, Indiana last fall. First official foray into the woods yesterday. Gathered probably two to three pounds in two hours and never got so far that I couldn't hear a distant mower from my neighborhood.
> 
> Of interest:
> *All varieties were found except half-frees, peckerheads and small blacks.
> ...


Great detail in your report.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

br5 said:


> Koko also has very tiny hands that make the fish look bigger.


LOL


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

br5 said:


> My yard patch came up after good rain over weekend. If this is like previous years there could be 20 more in next couple of days. I also have about 10 snake heads marked in another part of my yard. I'll post pics later today.
> View attachment 31010


And yet another chapter in Brs book titled "How to hunt Morels while setting in a lawn chair"


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

A cool shot from a few days ago. Thought I’d share.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 31082
> 
> A cool shot from a few days ago. Thought I’d share.


this is an amazing picture I am truly jealous 
Just once I would like to walk up on that twenty five on one tree is my best but only been at this for a few years so I’m hoping and hunting and hoping and hunting it will happen some day anyway great find!!!!!


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

ANyone see the guy on Indiana Morels with the picture of 1,875 morels he said he found in E Central IN


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> this is an amazing picture I am truly jealous
> Just once I would like to walk up on that twenty five on one tree is my best but only been at this for a few years so I’m hoping and hunting and hoping and hunting it will happen some day anyway great find!!!!!


It sure won't happen if you ain't in the woods.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> this is an amazing picture I am truly jealous
> Just once I would like to walk up on that twenty five on one tree is my best but only been at this for a few years so I’m hoping and hunting and hoping and hunting it will happen some day anyway great find!!!!!


It will happen to you one day and I can’t wait to hear about it.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

parrothead said:


> ANyone see the guy on Indiana Morels with the picture of 1,875 morels he said he found in E Central IN


Yes, not to take anything away from them but it’s mostly tulip morels. They are very good eating.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Well 2 out 


Kokomorel said:


> Good luck buddy hope you get all three
> 
> 
> Kokomorel said:
> ...


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

McHoop said:


> Retired and moved to Owen County, Indiana last fall. First official foray into the woods yesterday. Gathered probably two to three pounds in two hours and never got so far that I couldn't hear a distant mower from my neighborhood.
> 
> Of interest:
> *All varieties were found except half-frees, peckerheads and small blacks.
> ...


Thanks for the info, like to hear about fresh finds


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

br5 said:


> My yard patch came up after good rain over weekend. If this is like previous years there could be 20 more in next couple of days. I also have about 10 snake heads marked in another part of my yard. I'll post pics later today.
> View attachment 31010


Way to go Morel farmer.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Hopefully Friday will be that day going to hit a spot that’s been locked up in Illinois been doing all Iowa but it is getting over run there after this ran it should be great


----------



## thewalkingstick (Apr 23, 2013)

Not finding any to brag about here in Lafayette area. Just a couple Grey's that I left alone. I've been out from Thursday last week to today, not finding any "new" dead trees either just ones from years ago.
More people hunting and less land to hunt on, seeing new posted signs, it's been a few years since I've been out.
Good luck guys!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Already Gone said:


> It sure won't happen if you ain't in the woods.


Everyday just not finding went back to the tree on the creek with the gray patch all stumps someone got them before we could but the stumps are all tiny so they took a mouthful was like forty this size


----------



## bjcol (May 6, 2019)

Found these today in West Lafayette.


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Think it is to early to look in st joe county thinking Thursday or Friday


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

thewalkingstick said:


> Not finding any to brag about here in Lafayette area. Just a couple Grey's that I left alone. I've been out from Thursday last week to today, not finding any "new" dead trees either just ones from years ago.
> More people hunting and less land to hunt on, seeing new posted signs, it's been a few years since I've been out.
> Good luck guys!


It’s been awhile since I’ve seen you on here. Welcome back. Get out there after this rain. It’s your prime time and good luck.


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Found some more fresh half frees today. Marshall county. And this. Anyone have any ideas what it is? Looks kinda like cedar Apple rust. Maybe. But there were two on the ground. I will have to go back and see what kinda tree it was by, and see if there were any more on the tree itself. Still pretty cool looking.


----------



## Ralph Kramden (Apr 19, 2020)

Found enough for an omelette this evening in La Porte county. Time to start paying attention. 



deerslayer5656 said:


> Think it is to early to look in st joe county thinking Thursday or Friday


----------



## wayne hall (Apr 13, 2017)

Found 29 fress yellows in Newton county today.


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

Love to see our youngsters at it!! A young man in W. Virginia had the find of the day with his dad and siblings.. No money in the world can outdue that moment!! Great stuff!!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

sTEPHEN said:


> Found some more fresh half frees today. Marshall county. And this. Anyone have any ideas what it is? Looks kinda like cedar Apple rust. Maybe. But there were two on the ground. I will have to go back and see what kinda tree it was by, and see if there were any more on the tree itself. Still pretty cool looking.


its one of those things from that thing
I have no clue


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

I hate sittin but took a slight foot injury, forced myself to stay out of the woods most of yesterday and today. So today I decided to surprise an elderly couple didnt know em personally but had heard him n his wife loved morels pulled up the drive and explained I knew I was supposed to be social distancing and explained to him his wife had mentioned to me how much he loved em but hadn't had any this year and that I had a bowl for him.... cheesing ear to ear he thanked me and said imma have my wife fry these up TONIGHT lol
Made my day hope everyone is having a great season I may try wrapping my ankle tomorrow and hit an easy spot or 2


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 31082
> 
> A cool shot from a few days ago. Thought I’d share.


Man I love pics like that! Never found a flush like that, but I'm always hoping.


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> Everyday just not finding went back to the tree on the creek with the gray patch all stumps someone got them before we could but the stumps are all tiny so they took a mouthful was like forty this size
> View attachment 31178


Love the frog!!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Big Black Conk (Apr 11, 2020)

Found the bigger yellows around the same tree i found the 50+ greys earlier this season. I believe the tree is an old apple tree thats dieing, still blossoms but doesnt produce. The ground is a little mossy and always produces before the rest of my property.


----------



## thewalkingstick (Apr 23, 2013)

sTEPHEN said:


> Found some more fresh half frees today. Marshall county. And this. Anyone have any ideas what it is? Looks kinda like cedar Apple rust. Maybe. But there were two on the ground. I will have to go back and see what kinda tree it was by, and see if there were any more on the tree itself. Still pretty cool looking.


Think ur right on that call, alien looking stuff


----------



## thewalkingstick (Apr 23, 2013)

wade said:


> View attachment 31226


Very N-I-C-E...I hear ya


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 31082
> 
> A cool shot from a few days ago. Thought I’d share.


I wish I could find them in the open like that. I mean when into get to a bunch...it looks like someone took a weed wacker to the area.


----------



## brushbusterbutch (Apr 19, 2015)

Found 65 today in Wabash County. Some have been up for awhile and are small and drying out. Most were small and fresh. With the rain predicted for the next couple of days, it should be game on in Northeast Indiana by the weekend.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> I hate sittin but took a slight foot injury, forced myself to stay out of the woods most of yesterday and today. So today I decided to surprise an elderly couple didnt know em personally but had heard him n his wife loved morels pulled up the drive and explained I knew I was supposed to be social distancing and explained to him his wife had mentioned to me how much he loved em but hadn't had any this year and that I had a bowl for him.... cheesing ear to ear he thanked me and said imma have my wife fry these up TONIGHT lol
> Made my day hope everyone is having a great season I may try wrapping my ankle tomorrow and hit an easy spot or 2


Nice to see there are people like you.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> View attachment 31226


Did you lay them out like that or did you just wake up in the morning and find them that way?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

mmh said:


> Nice to see there are people like you.


And like you! I brag all the time about you I've never meant anyone as dedicated to picking up trash in the woods like you....it inspired me to quit griping about all the trash I see but now I'm taking a bag for morels and one 4 trash!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

tggmjcg said:


> Love the frog!!


My wife has a lil Noam she puts and I have a frog in my pack it’s my good luck charm


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

sTEPHEN said:


> Found some more fresh half frees today. Marshall county. And this. Anyone have any ideas what it is? Looks kinda like cedar Apple rust. Maybe. But there were two on the ground. I will have to go back and see what kinda tree it was by, and see if there were any more on the tree itself. Still pretty cool looking.


Cedar apple rust. It normally grows on branches of cedar, maybe a limb got blown down? If u wanna see that stuff in full regalia, go to Ritchie Woods off of 106th in Fishers and walk the south marsh loop. There are a few big cedars that are infested with the stuff. Super creepy fungus, but I gotta give my vote to Octopus stinkhorn; the think looks like an alien species. Other noteworthy: dead man's fingers, bleeding tooth fungus, starfish fungus, oh and the parasitic cordyceps are pretty freaky! Nice find!


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

40 today.







³


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

mmh said:


> Did you lay them out like that or did you just wake up in the morning and find them that way?


Great question, LOL.


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks Indy_Nebo. I thought it was pretty cool. Some of the others you posted were pretty wild as well. Especially the parasitic cordyceps.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

indy_nebo said:


> 40 today.
> View attachment 31244
> ³


Nice bag, ma-a-a-an.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Went out this morning to a new spot little 10 acre woods found nothing


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

yesterday's pickings some big meaty shrooms


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Test working now ty @wade @mmh


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

Here's what I found yesterday


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> Test working now ty @wade @mmh


Yes


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Several of our members have had posting issues today. Wade contacted the site administrator and she asks that we Post anything that has happened out of the ordinary, include any screen shots if you have them. I ask all to post anything that went wrong today on the Announcement and support page which is at he top of the general forum page. If you have any questions feel free to postas I will be periodically checking the Indiana board for any questions. Thank You


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

@mmh Here she is


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

guff76 said:


> View attachment 31284
> View attachment 31280
> View attachment 31282
> View attachment 31284
> ...


 man them are looking good and what a monster I use Mountain Dew cans lol way to go


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> @mmh Here she is
> View attachment 31296
> View attachment 31298


Beautiful dog.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

mmh said:


> Beautiful dog.


 happiest dog I’ve ever had


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone that recently sent me a private message please resend, I saw the notifications but lost them.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Disregard my last post unless I have not responded to you.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> And like you! I brag all the time about you I've never meant anyone as dedicated to picking up trash in the woods like you....it inspired me to quit griping about all the trash I see but now I'm taking a bag for morels and one 4 trash!


Thank you @elmgirl. If anyone takes something in they should take it back out with them. I was in N. Mich. In the Pigeon area, no houses for miles, In about a quarter mile from the car and came across a galvanize tub with handles on it. The only thing that I could figure is that someone carried in deer bait or they really needed iced beer for the mushroom hunt. It still baffles me to this day.


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

Catch of the day! Lol
We didn't find lots but we found some dandies!


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Here’s some more pecker heads from today in Marshall county... they’ll eat!


----------



## jlw (Mar 26, 2020)

Just signed up for an account here, but I've been checking in on this thread for about a month. This is my first morel season since moving to the midwest and I want nothing more than to bring home a few to cook before the season ends. I used to live in Oregon and spent years enjoying copious amounts of chanterelles and the occasional bolete, lobster, or cauliflower mushroom. There in Oregon I had my spots, but now I need to learn a new terrain here in Bloomington. Been out looking a few times a week since early April and haven't found any so far.

Actually, I'm lying just slightly saying I haven't found any so far as the day before my birthday a couple of weeks ago, my girlfriend and I were leaving my apartment downtown and lo and behold down in this junky alleyway planter was a lone peckerhead standing proud among the small shrubs and wind-blown trash. She's the one who found it so I guess it's fair to say I still haven't found any myself. I did cook it up for a special breakfast the next morning though.

I took it as a birthday gift and a sign that I will achieve my wish this spring and fill a basket before too long. Wish me luck and any advise you have is fully welcome. I'll make sure to share when I find some.

Ah heck - go ahead and tell me all your spots!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

jlw said:


> Just signed up for an account here, but I've been checking in on this thread for about a month. This is my first morel season since moving to the midwest and I want nothing more than to bring home a few to cook before the season ends. I used to live in Oregon and spent years enjoying copious amounts of chanterelles and the occasional bolete, lobster, or cauliflower mushroom. There in Oregon I had my spots, but now I need to learn a new terrain here in Bloomington. Been out looking a few times a week since early April and haven't found any so far.
> 
> Actually, I'm lying just slightly saying I haven't found any so far as the day before my birthday a couple of weeks ago, my girlfriend and I were leaving my apartment downtown and lo and behold down in this junky alleyway planter was a lone peckerhead standing proud among the small shrubs and wind-blown trash. She's the one who found it so I guess it's fair to say I still haven't found any myself. I did cook it up for a special breakfast the next morning though.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard, here we all love the hunt. While you look for new spots, there are many wooded trails around Btown, don't pass on them thinking everyone is looking there. Just like that alley, there are overlooked shrooms. Goodluck.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Another 75 today, I’m starting to leave a few behind because of age but these were prime. It’s getting hard to get where people haven’t been. Montgomery county still.


----------



## gsbw (Apr 23, 2019)

Not a great bunch but nice ones.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 31356
> Another 75 today, I’m starting to leave a few behind because of age but these were prime. It’s getting hard to get where people haven’t been. Montgomery county still.


Legends are made on these pages. I want to be a morel hunter just like you when i grow up. Hunt on.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey @br5 om I good to go now


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

jashroomer said:


> Legends are made on these pages. I want to be a morel hunter just like you when i grow up. Hunt on.


There are way better hunters out there than me. I’m just fortunate enough to live near two of the most wonderful yet difficult to navigate state parks. Plus my father took me when I was very young so I memorized the parks before the invention of the gps. I can remember being set down on a log to sleep while he hunted and I’ll never forget the time I lost my glasses. Unfortunately he is battling cancer right now and I’m afraid we’ve had our last hunt together.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

jlw said:


> Just signed up for an account here, but I've been checking in on this thread for about a month. This is my first morel season since moving to the midwest and I want nothing more than to bring home a few to cook before the season ends. I used to live in Oregon and spent years enjoying copious amounts of chanterelles and the occasional bolete, lobster, or cauliflower mushroom. There in Oregon I had my spots, but now I need to learn a new terrain here in Bloomington. Been out looking a few times a week since early April and haven't found any so far.
> 
> Actually, I'm lying just slightly saying I haven't found any so far as the day before my birthday a couple of weeks ago, my girlfriend and I were leaving my apartment downtown and lo and behold down in this junky alleyway planter was a lone peckerhead standing proud among the small shrubs and wind-blown trash. She's the one who found it so I guess it's fair to say I still haven't found any myself. I did cook it up for a special breakfast the next morning though.
> 
> ...


welcome


----------



## DieselShroomer (May 12, 2019)

Went out Sunday for a couple hours, and yesterday for an hour and half. Brown county.




  








95019829_10222914676404185_4545602174142382080_o




__
DieselShroomer


__
Apr 29, 2020











  








95096833_10222904367746475_8666504869521129472_n




__
DieselShroomer


__
Apr 29, 2020











  








95580228_10222904368266488_567808175613411328_n




__
DieselShroomer


__
Apr 29, 2020











  








94771804_10222879718570261_3421620051801800704_o




__
DieselShroomer


__
Apr 29, 2020











  








95298620_10222875315780194_9171983831194927104_n




__
DieselShroomer


__
Apr 29, 2020











  








94716449_10222875316260206_2455212278027386880_n




__
DieselShroomer


__
Apr 29, 2020


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

Nice post, Diesel!


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

jslwalls said:


> There are way better hunters out there than me. I’m just fortunate enough to live near two of the most wonderful yet difficult to navigate state parks. Plus my father took me when I was very young so I memorized the parks before the invention of the gps. I can remember being set down on a log to sleep while he hunted and I’ll never forget the time I lost my glasses. Unfortunately he is battling cancer right now and I’m afraid we’ve had our last hunt together.


So sorry about your dad. (Prayers) My dad is 86, will be 87 soon. I love hunting with him. Every year he says "this might be our last year hunting together." Makes me sad and tear up.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jlw said:


> Just signed up for an account here, but I've been checking in on this thread for about a month. This is my first morel season since moving to the midwest and I want nothing more than to bring home a few to cook before the season ends. I used to live in Oregon and spent years enjoying copious amounts of chanterelles and the occasional bolete, lobster, or cauliflower mushroom. There in Oregon I had my spots, but now I need to learn a new terrain here in Bloomington. Been out looking a few times a week since early April and haven't found any so far.
> 
> Actually, I'm lying just slightly saying I haven't found any so far as the day before my birthday a couple of weeks ago, my girlfriend and I were leaving my apartment downtown and lo and behold down in this junky alleyway planter was a lone peckerhead standing proud among the small shrubs and wind-blown trash. She's the one who found it so I guess it's fair to say I still haven't found any myself. I did cook it up for a special breakfast the next morning though.
> 
> ...


I am happy to tell you my spot in Bloomington. I was a student that lived on a narrow one way street that was named Prow. It was very close to 10th and Dunn. I found them near our trash can that was behind the house next to the alley. They will grow where they want and when they want, good luck my friend.


----------



## Coolbob (Apr 21, 2018)

jlw said:


> Just signed up for an account here, but I've been checking in on this thread for about a month. This is my first morel season since moving to the midwest and I want nothing more than to bring home a few to cook before the season ends. I used to live in Oregon and spent years enjoying copious amounts of chanterelles and the occasional bolete, lobster, or cauliflower mushroom. There in Oregon I had my spots, but now I need to learn a new terrain here in Bloomington. Been out looking a few times a week since early April and haven't found any so far.
> 
> Actually, I'm lying just slightly saying I haven't found any so far as the day before my birthday a couple of weeks ago, my girlfriend and I were leaving my apartment downtown and lo and behold down in this junky alleyway planter was a lone peckerhead standing proud among the small shrubs and wind-blown trash. She's the one who found it so I guess it's fair to say I still haven't found any myself. I did cook it up for a special breakfast the next morning though.
> 
> ...


I lived out east of town on 46 near Birdie Galyan Rd. some good terrain out that way near Yellowood


----------



## Coolbob (Apr 21, 2018)

Found one loner today, while fishing in Boone Co. Could not locate the rest of its family?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jslwalls said:


> There are way better hunters out there than me. I’m just fortunate enough to live near two of the most wonderful yet difficult to navigate state parks. Plus my father took me when I was very young so I memorized the parks before the invention of the gps. I can remember being set down on a log to sleep while he hunted and I’ll never forget the time I lost my glasses. Unfortunately he is battling cancer right now and I’m afraid we’ve had our last hunt together.





MorelFanci said:


> So sorry about your dad. (Prayers) My dad is 86, will be 87 soon. I love hunting with him. Every year he says "this might be our last year hunting together." Makes me sad and tear up.


I am in the same situation with my Father, each year I have the same concern that it could be our last together.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Coolbob said:


> View attachment 31480
> 
> 
> Found one loner today, while fishing in Boone Co. Could not locate the rest of its family?


Congratulations brother Blutto.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> Hey @br5 om I good to go now
> View attachment 31384


Use the stuff in the yellow bottle n so far has worked very well, much better than than the repel plus it last a good long while


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

guff76 said:


> Use the stuff in the yellow bottle n so far has worked very well, much better than than the repel plus it last a good long while


ty figured could do gear in bottle and spray for skin


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

O and drink the coffee
265 g caffeine should get me going


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

br5 said to get repel permethrin and to not use what I had but could only find it online and I remember reeding some post about sawyer last week I had to pick over ten off me that had already started feeding didn’t like that much and wife had six she really fing hated it so let’s hope it helps at the very least


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone Hunting today?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> Anyone Hunting today?


I’m heading out to a spot l have not hunted this year yet hoping to walk out with bags full


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

MorelFanci said:


> So sorry about your dad. (Prayers) My dad is 86, will be 87 soon. I love hunting with him. Every year he says "this might be our last year hunting together." Makes me sad and tear up.


Thank you for thoughts and prayers. We know how each other feels.


----------



## D CORMICAN (Apr 30, 2020)

jslwalls said:


> There are way better hunters out there than me. I’m just fortunate enough to live near two of the most wonderful yet difficult to navigate state parks. Plus my father took me when I was very young so I memorized the parks before the invention of the gps. I can remember being set down on a log to sleep while he hunted and I’ll never forget the time I lost my glasses. Unfortunately he is battling cancer right now and I’m afraid we’ve had our last hunt together.


NICE HAUL!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

This continued Perfect weather makes for a Beautiful finish up of Our Morels here in Monroe county Indiana..
We will find less and less each day now.
till May 15th, 
Today, I will begin Hunting Northern Slopes in Monroe county..and moving to northern Indiana county's


----------



## brushbusterbutch (Apr 19, 2015)

jslwalls said:


> There are way better hunters out there than me. I’m just fortunate enough to live near two of the most wonderful yet difficult to navigate state parks. Plus my father took me when I was very young so I memorized the parks before the invention of the gps. I can remember being set down on a log to sleep while he hunted and I’ll never forget the time I lost my glasses. Unfortunately he is battling cancer right now and I’m afraid we’ve had our last hunt together.





MorelFanci said:


> So sorry about your dad. (Prayers) My dad is 86, will be 87 soon. I love hunting with him. Every year he says "this might be our last year hunting together." Makes me sad and tear up.





mmh said:


> I am in the same situation with my Father, each year I have the same concern that it could be our last together.



You guys understand how important it is with the time you have left hunting with your dad. It was a sad day the year my Dad told me that he just couldn't do it anymore. I lost him in 1994 and every year I still wish that he was with me when I find a big patch of yellows. I got my love for mushroom hunting from him. He had so much knowledge of morels and freely shared it with me. When I was a kid growing up and into adulthood in the 60's, 70's, and early 80's, I always looked forward to hitting the woods with him as much as possible.

We made several trips up to the Mesick/Mancelona area in late May. He had an old Ford pickup with a camper shell that we would sleep in. We would just find a pull-off on a country road and sleep in the back of the truck. Back in those days it didn't matter whether it was private land or not, because the landowners didn't care if you hunted. 

Although my adult son and I have a strained relationship, I can smile every time I see him post pics of fish he caught and a sack of 'shrooms he found, because I know that I instilled in him a love of the outdoors, something that is sorely missing today.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tool fan said:


> ty figured could do gear in bottle and spray for skin


That's how I do it. Works perfect.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Did all my gear yesterday and headed out very soon


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Br5 how’s the shrooms doing in your yard


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

wade said:


> i would think so


just started here up NE IN. Found spikes and a few greys on Mon.


----------



## Indyhunter21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Took tomarrow off, all I'm doing is standing around the past 4 day... gunna spend all day out, feel like tomorrow's gunna be my prime time.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> Hey @br5 om I good to go now
> View attachment 31384


Never thought about mixing it with nitro brew. Supposed that intoxicates them so pesticide death is easier. PETA approved. Lol


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow, you have to be on this forum at least twice a day to have a chance of keeping up. It's actually shaping up to be a pretty decent year. Remember we were all concerned about cooler temps and cold snap into the 20's a few weeks back. Good thing morels














didn't catch wind of it. If it stays cooler season will be prolonged. Here's some pics of my snake head patch, 11 so far marked with sticks.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 31356
> Another 75 today, I’m starting to leave a few behind because of age but these were prime. It’s getting hard to get where people haven’t been. Montgomery county still.


You're absolutely rocking it this year! I'm thinking morel hunting seminars are in your future.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 31082
> 
> A cool shot from a few days ago. Thought I’d share.


Nothing like the feeling of walking up on a nice patch like that.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> Yes, not to take anything away from them but it’s mostly tulip morels. They are very good eating.


They also seem to come up in enormous numbers if the year is right. If those were yellows and greys it would be an epic mother load find, especially for Indiana.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

tggmjcg said:


> Love to see our youngsters at it!! A young man in W. Virginia had the find of the day with his dad and siblings.. No money in the world can outdue that moment!! Great stuff!!
> View attachment 31222


Never seen a kid that small before? That is a big morel for sure!


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> ty figured could do gear in bottle and spray for skin


Well so far all I've had to do is just spray the clothes n haven't had to spray skin. But maybe where you're at they are worse who knows


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Not a bad morning 43 mostly all fresh southwest hillsides and sycamores would have done better but someone was in there before me that’s shrooming


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 31586
> View attachment 31588
> View attachment 31590
> View attachment 31592
> Not a bad morning 43 mostly all fresh southwest hillsides and sycamores would have done better but someone was in there before me that’s shrooming


Nice find, love the last pic.


----------



## Tony Bryant (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi everyone! I’m new to the site this year but have really enjoyed reading everyone’s posts and have learned a lot. I live in the Indy area and have had some luck hunting the state parks but have an invite to go hunting with a buddy in Jackson County tomorrow....is southern IN still good or should I stay here in central IN? Thanks for any input


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

jashroomer said:


> Nice find, love the last pic.


Hard to tell from the pic but there where 15 in that cluster


----------



## jlw (Mar 26, 2020)

mmh said:


> I am happy to tell you my spot in Bloomington. I was a student that lived on a narrow one way street that was named Prow. It was very close to 10th and Dunn. I found them near our trash can that was behind the house next to the alley. They will grow where they want and when they want, good luck my friend.


Thanks for sharing. I live very close to there. Went to check it out this morning just for kicks but didn't see any. I'll keep my eyes peeled when I'm out walking the dog - you're right, they seem to grow wherever they want.


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Got 80 today franklin count small ones then hit some giants 25 of the big boys all on elm and ash north hillside


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Tony Bryant said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to the site this year but have really enjoyed reading everyone’s posts and have learned a lot. I live in the Indy area and have had some luck hunting the state parks but have an invite to go hunting with a buddy in Jackson County tomorrow....is southern IN still good or should I stay here in central IN? Thanks for any input


Found these 4 fresh yellows in northern Brown co.
Grizzly Ridge, I gave it a name Wade. 
You probably still have time in Jackson co.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 31586
> View attachment 31588
> View attachment 31590
> View attachment 31592
> Not a bad morning 43 mostly all fresh southwest hillsides and sycamores would have done better but someone was in there before me that’s shrooming


That last picture is awesome, nice cluster!


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Tony Bryant said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to the site this year but have really enjoyed reading everyone’s posts and have learned a lot. I live in the Indy area and have had some luck hunting the state parks but have an invite to go hunting with a buddy in Jackson County tomorrow....is southern IN still good or should I stay here in central IN? Thanks for any input


I’d stay in Central or even a little north of Indy. The best area is probably 1.5 hours north of Indy now.


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

Today's catch of the day. Sure was chilly! Found 31 total.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jlw said:


> Thanks for sharing. I live very close to there. Went to check it out this morning just for kicks but didn't see any. I'll keep my eyes peeled when I'm out walking the dog - you're right, they seem to grow wherever they want.


I would sneak in through the alley, with no students around you may hit a mother lode. LOL


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Tony Bryant said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to the site this year but have really enjoyed reading everyone’s posts and have learned a lot. I live in the Indy area and have had some luck hunting the state parks but have an invite to go hunting with a buddy in Jackson County tomorrow....is southern IN still good or should I stay here in central IN? Thanks for any input


Welcome, now that you have posted you will likely become somewhat mentally unstable in the spring like many others on this board. One sign to look for is you don't give a damn that you have not mowed your lawn in three weeks because being in the woods is more important. Shroom on my friend


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

mmh said:


> Welcome, now that you have posted you will likely become somewhat mentally unstable in the spring like many others on this board. One sign to look for is you don't give a damn that you have not mowed your lawn in three weeks because being in the woods is more important. Shroom on my friend


I definitely haven't mowed n other day neighbor was complaining n all I could say was I'll get to it when no more shrooms to find lol


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Marshall county. Getting a little better! Ready to go hard this weekend!


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Playing hard to get in Owen Co. today. Enough for dinner. And a bag for the freezer. Same trees 4th trip.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> Found these 4 fresh yellows in northern Brown co.
> Grizzly Ridge, I gave it a name Wade.
> You probably still have time in Jackson co.


Awesome


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

mmh said:


> Welcome, now that you have posted you will likely become somewhat mentally unstable in the spring like many others on this board. One sign to look for is you don't give a damn that you have not mowed your lawn in three weeks because being in the woods is more important. Shroom on my friend


oh...yea.. i haven't even looked at the yard


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Nothing Again today..


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

*Chicken sausage & Ham
*Cheese 
*Today's Morels 
*on a 4 egg Omelet


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

wade said:


> *Chicken sausage & Ham
> *Cheese
> *Today's Morels
> *on a 4 egg Omelet
> View attachment 31686


That is living as a king.... well deserved!!


----------



## tggmjcg (May 5, 2014)

Didn't have my best year by any stretch-- enjoyed getting out tho. Unfortunately- took a bad fall and twist of the knee this afternoon so it's a wrap on the season for me. 

Good luck fellow junkies- stay safe out there on ALL fronts!! 

From SW Indy - TG 

- a side note.. my getting injured was painful but so was this trip to Lowes was for a gentleman I came across the other day! It's all about perspective I reckon!!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

deerslayer5656 said:


> Got 80 today franklin count small ones then hit some giants 25 of the big boys all on elm and ash north hillside
> View attachment 31598
> View attachment 31600
> View attachment 31602
> ...


Living or dying ash sir?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Got 7 in SW MI. (Michiana) They're heeeeeeere!


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

noskydaddy said:


> Got 7 in SW MI. (Michiana) They're heeeeeeere!


Hope your season is amazing!


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

This sign made me think of you two Wade.


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

noskydaddy said:


> Living or dying ash sir?


dying


noskydaddy said:


> Living or dying ash sir?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok few things first fifty today all Scott country Iowa

















































Twenty of them where in on the creek bottoms aka the banks all around honey suckle


----------



## wayne hall (Apr 13, 2017)

56 in Newton county today.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

But then we where walking back to the car and in the grass my wife found one I was like noway and then




























We found thirty not all in picture but it was some br5 stuff but all really dry I couldn’t pass them up


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

And one last thing here is a picture of my wife’s Noam


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ooo and idk if it matters but the trees in the grass where hedge ball trees


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Forgot my proof







o and zero ticks


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

I find it amazing that out of all the shroomers posting pics today,including myself that there are three different pics showing holes in either the top or side that were natural. Baffling just like every other facet of this game.


----------



## thewalkingstick (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey all, been reading since I posted last at page 109 great stories & pics! some of you guys did well, good to see.
Went out Friday late afternoon & picked up more trash than shrooms (7) went out today late afternoon found less trash & more shrooms (22) medium size yellows. All under a dead Ash near a small creek. Never saw it was dead, couldn't look up, due to thick cover so got lucky I bumped into it.
Found some yellow fungi on a dead limb I've never seen, see pic. Great day though, song birds, deer beds & owls...no turtles lol.


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

View attachment 31756
View attachment 31758
View attachment 31756
View attachment 31758



































View attachment 31756
View attachment 31758



































View attachment 31756
View attachment 31758


----------



## Jtr (May 9, 2018)

Oops!!!


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

jim_t57 said:


> I find it amazing that out of all the shroomers posting pics today,including myself that there are three different pics showing holes in either the top or side that were natural. Baffling just like every other facet of this game.


Yea I've noticed alot of that also, I've been wandering if something has been eating it or just didn't grow all the way. But like ya said it's baffling


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Jtr said:


> View attachment 31756
> View attachment 31758
> View attachment 31756
> View attachment 31758
> ...


Damn that looks tasty!! Have any leftovers lol


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> And one last thing here is a picture of my wife’s Noam
> View attachment 31716


That's pretty cool I like it


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Who’s headed out this morning?
And May your bags be full!!!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> Who’s headed out this morning?
> And May your bags be full!!!


I’ll be there


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

heading out now good luck all


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

jslwalls said:


> It takes a time or two to figure it out but I’ll be over for dinner.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Had to beat @wade at least once


----------



## HoosierInTexas (Jun 4, 2018)

br5 said:


> Wow, you have to be on this forum at least twice a day to have a chance of keeping up. It's actually shaping up to be a pretty decent year. Remember we were all concerned about cooler temps and cold snap into the 20's a few weeks back. Good thing morels
> View attachment 31550
> View attachment 31552
> didn't catch wind of it. If it stays cooler season will be prolonged. Here's some pics of my snake head patch, 11 so far marked with sticks.


Are those black walnuts in the last picture? I haven't heard of morels being associated with walnuts.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

jim_t57 said:


> I find it amazing that out of all the shroomers posting pics today,including myself that there are three different pics showing holes in either the top or side that were natural. Baffling just like every other facet of this game.


Maybe we are seeing pictures from mainly central Indiana where the frost killed the tops. The mushrooms then continued to grow and the damaged part fell off. I know I found a lot that where little and black burnt for a few days and they had me worried about my season. I even found completely small dead ones. If that three days of cold wouldn’t have happened this season would have competed for a spot in my top 5. It’s still been amazing but we lost a few during those days.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Jtr said:


> Oops!!!


It takes a time or two to figure it out but I’ll be over for dinner!


----------



## brushbusterbutch (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm heading out after it warms up just a little.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> My wife has a lil Noam she puts and I have a frog in my pack it’s my good luck charm


Your wife drags Chomsky to the woods?


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Glad to see our area is still


thewalkingstick said:


> Hey all, been reading since I posted last at page 109 great stories & pics! some of you guys did well, good to see.
> Went out Friday late afternoon & picked up more trash than shrooms (7) went out today late afternoon found less trash & more shrooms (22) medium size yellows. All under a dead Ash near a small creek. Never saw it was dead, couldn't look up, due to thick cover so got lucky I bumped into it.
> Found some yellow fungi on a dead limb I've never seen, see pic. Great day though, song birds, deer beds & owls...no turtles lol.
> View attachment 31750
> ...


Those are some good looking morels.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> Who’s headed out this morning?
> And May your bags be full!!!


Right after a few hours of work, gonna check a spot in SW Marion Co.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

HoosierInTexas said:


> Are those black walnuts in the last picture? I haven't heard of morels being associated with walnuts.


Yes, I don't actually hunt snake heads so I don't know. Do know that area of yard produces them every so often though.


----------



## thewalkingstick (Apr 23, 2013)

FYI woke up this morning & realized TODAY is Friday so my post is off a day. Laid off from work, visitation all messed up, has got me askew.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

thewalkingstick said:


> FYI woke up this morning & realized TODAY is Friday so my post is off a day. Laid off from work, visitation all messed up, has got me askew.


Been laid off also. Wife has to remind me what day of the week it is.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

mmh said:


> Been laid off also. Wife has to remind me what day of the week it is.


Wish I was laid this time of year so could be out shrooming every day ugh...


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

guff76 said:


> Wish I was laid this time of year so could be out shrooming every day ugh...


 Don’t worry Guff76 I’ll be out there finding the them shrooms for ya


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> Don’t worry Guff76 I’ll be out there finding the them shrooms for ya


Spending the night at the pond Shrooming and fishing


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Kokomorel said:


> Don’t worry Guff76 I’ll be out there finding the them shrooms for ya


@Kokomorel that is just darn mean. LOL


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 31862
> 
> Spending the night at the pond Shrooming and fishing


Wish I was there too.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Steuben county, 13 blacks on level ground, may apples up 8 to 10 inches. If corn cobs and walnut shells tasted like Morels it would have a much better day. Shroom on my friends.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

mmh said:


> Welcome, now that you have posted you will likely become somewhat mentally unstable in the spring like many others on this board. One sign to look for is you don't give a damn that you have not mowed your lawn in three weeks because being in the woods is more important. Shroom on my friend


mmh is right. I'm in Northern Michigan and I couldn't mow the lawn until late June because I kept finding morels. It was aweful!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

tggmjcg said:


> Didn't have my best year by any stretch-- enjoyed getting out tho. Unfortunately- took a bad fall and twist of the knee this afternoon so it's a wrap on the season for me.
> 
> Good luck fellow junkies- stay safe out there on ALL fronts!!
> 
> ...


Phew! it's just a Chevy. That was a close one!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 31862
> 
> Spending the night at the pond Shrooming and fishing


Looks like an awesome evening for you.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I rushed inside to post this. I have just joined the br5 club. I was mowing the lawn and came across three nice Morels, not grey and not yellow, maybe they were in transition. 
Professor br could you add another chapter to you book "how to hunt morels while setting in a lawn chair" to include "how to find Morels while riding on a lawn mower" ?


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

Didn't find many today, so I guess I have time to clean my shrooms and eat a big batch!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Going into the woods now already got dinner six crappy now all I need is some shrooms


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

mmh said:


> I rushed inside to post this. I have just joined the br5 club. I was mowing the lawn and came across three nice Morels, not grey and not yellow, maybe they were in transition.
> Professor br could you add another chapter to you book "how to hunt morels while setting in a lawn chair" to include "how to find Morels while riding on a lawn mower" ?


I'm guessing there's a chapter on hunting morels at night from bed? If so, I can contribute to that chapter....At this time of year I close my eyes and all I see are mushrooms here, there and everywhere! Haha!!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

MorelFanci said:


> I'm guessing there's a chapter on hunting morels at night from bed? If so, I can contribute to that chapter....At this time of year I close my eyes and all I see are mushrooms here, there and everywhere! Haha!!


Morel dreams are always pleasant and I wish I would never wake from them.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Kokomorel said:


> Going into the woods now already got dinner six crappy now all I need is some shrooms


Oh, if you could give it a little more effort I would travel the 3 and a half hours
to see you and I would bring the butter and drakes.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

The comma is our friend. Please don't neglect him. And his buddy, the period.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

mmh said:


> Oh, if you could give it a little more effort I would travel the 3 and a half hours
> to see you and I would bring the butter and drakes.


And cold beer


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> Don’t worry Guff76 I’ll be out there finding the them shrooms for ya


Does that mean you're gonna share your findings lol since I'm stuck at this big metal building I gotta call my work place


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

MorelFanci said:


> Didn't find many today, so I guess I have time to clean my shrooms and eat a big batch!
> View attachment 31916


Those are Beautiful


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Been a good day! Blacks,greys,half frees, snakeheads.Found by all types trees north central indiana


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I do Love this time of, Our Season.
it is so bitter sweet and full of ..
such Wonderful and Enjoyable Choices


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

wade said:


> Those are Beautiful


TONIGHT'S MENU:
**Mushrooms
**Ham n Beans
**Cornbread
**Homemade Applesauce




































Sending "virtual portions" to all my morel hunting friends!


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

rockytop69 said:


> Been a good day! Blacks,greys,half frees, snakeheads.Found by all types trees north central indiana


What county


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Such a peaceful and beautiful night


----------



## ChuckKeraga (May 2, 2020)

Glenn said:


> mmh is right. I'm in Northern Michigan and I couldn't mow the lawn until late June because I kept finding morels. It was aweful!


New to this whole thing, but recently bought property with a bunch of woods behind it. Curious if I’m too late to look for Morels. I’m in Lake County, Northwest Indiana.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Good luck Shrooming in the morning boys let’s get it


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

mmh said:


> I rushed inside to post this. I have just joined the br5 club. I was mowing the lawn and came across three nice Morels, not grey and not yellow, maybe they were in transition.
> Professor br could you add another chapter to you book "how to hunt morels while setting in a lawn chair" to include "how to find Morels while riding on a lawn mower" ?


I mowed today and actually mowed very slow of known spots, nothing and not like a Wade nothing, there really weren't any.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Mtmike they were in Kosciusko county today


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 31992
> View attachment 31994
> Good luck Shrooming in the morning boys let’s get it


That's just not right, any of you local guys get an invite? I know where he's at, I say we get possi and head that way.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Such ..
a Beautiful night for Camp'n out..
@Kokomorel Love it up Brother


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Well was not a complete bust but I feel like I left a lot out there idk going to new places can be tricky


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Twenty four four six hours Peoria Co IL I think some of these are tulip morels with the skinny stems


----------



## ChuckKeraga (May 2, 2020)

br5 said:


> Hard to believe 2020 season is upon us.
> It should start here in Indiana around mid-April, which is a mere 14 weeks away.
> Last year was a once every 10 or 20 year bounty.
> Rain is coming down heavy here in Kokomo and hopefully moisture stays with us.
> ...


New to this whole thing, but recently bought property with a bunch of woods behind it. Curious if I’m too late to look for Morels. I’m in Lake County, Northwest Indiana.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

D


ChuckKeraga said:


> New to this whole thing, but recently bought property with a bunch of woods behind it. Curious if I’m too late to look for Morels. I’m in Lake County, Northwest Indiana.


welcome to mushroom hunting. It’s probably just getting going good in your area. You probably got 14 days of good hunting before it starts to deteriorate. Learn what elm trees are and especially red elms. Good luck!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

ChuckKeraga said:


> New to this whole thing, but recently bought property with a bunch of woods behind it. Curious if I’m too late to look for Morels. I’m in Lake County, Northwest Indiana.


This is the perfect time to ask this question because your in the hot zone now. Get out there buddy.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Sun is about to come up 57° this morning it’s going to be a warm one today going to get a early start


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Mostly tulips yesterday on my nephews property in northern Morgan county.


----------



## brushbusterbutch (Apr 19, 2015)

I found 28 yesterday. Nine big yellows in one woods and the rest in another. One was in Grant County, the other in Wabash County.

I had an interesting thing happen. As I was walking through the woods that I found the large yellows in, I was thinking to myself that I have been hunting this woods since 1990 and I've never seen anyone else hunt it, probably due to the distance and difficulty getting to it, even though it is public land. Lo and behold, 15 minutes later, I came across a guy hunting about thirty yards to my left. He asked if I've found any and I said no and I asked the same of him and he also said no. He then began a conversation, but due to our distance I was having trouble hearing him and as we talked, we both started walking toward each other. Wouldn't you know it, right between us, I saw a large mushroom. At first, I was going to pretend I didn't see it until he left, but then I saw two more of substantial size and I know if I didn't say something, he would eventually see them. So I said there's one right there! And another. And another. He stopped in in his tracks and said he wouldn't invade my spot. I welcomed him to go ahead and hunt, but at first, he didn't do it, and we continued our conversation while I looked around and found a few more. I finally convinced him to go ahead and look, but by that time, there was only one left, which he found.

Anyway, it was a good news/bad news situation. The good news is that I at least found some after an arduous walk. The bad news is that I am now not the only person who knows about this area, so I will have competition from now on.

Since I only have public land to hunt, I am leaving the mushrooms to the weekend hoards and will resume my search early next week. Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to share.


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

found a few fresh ones in monore county yesterday, season is coming to end, but with rain sunday i should find a few more. Season in a hole was not very good here, mother nature didnt cooperate, with lack of rain, warm back to freezing, many new hunters out with quartine. Numbers compared to 2 yrs ago, last yr found around 650, this yr less than 200. But data will be input, info was learned. morels are finnicky fruit were weather conditions have to be about perfect, for those big finds. I envy my brothers and sisters up north this season, looks like conditions will be better for you. Good Luck and KEEP POSTING PICS OF THOSE NICE FINDS!


----------



## funamongus (Apr 9, 2016)

sorry dont know why it showed same pic 4 times!!!!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

mmh said:


> Professor br could you add another chapter to you book "how to hunt morels while setting in a lawn chair" to include "how to find Morels while riding on a lawn mower" ?


mmh - In my experience it is all about lawnmower blade height. This should be self-explanatory!!
Well then . . . after that, again in my experience, (ahem) it was my wife -- after I mowed -- that found most of the morels that have grown in the yard!! Ha!

Good hunting everyone!!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

If I had 10 or 20 grow in the yard like" Professor br" I could be cavilier. However last year there was only one -- causing me to be protective to let it get maximal size (three years prior I got 7).










So, I had my ferocious guard-cat protect it -- after putting a cage over it and then covering lightly on a windy day for moisture optimization as it was in the open.









It all worked -- It grew full size and dropped a good spore print into a jar.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

ChuckKeraga said:


> New to this whole thing, but recently bought property with a bunch of woods behind it. Curious if I’m too late to look for Morels. I’m in Lake County, Northwest Indiana.


Think your timing is about right, hit up MMH, he's up in that part of the state. He'd probably be glad to show you the ropes.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

funamongus said:


> sorry dont know why it showed same pic 4 times!!!!


That's the picture pride feature when you're really excited about your post.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

brushbusterbutch said:


> I found 28 yesterday. Nine big yellows in one woods and the rest in another. One was in Grant County, the other in Wabash County.
> 
> I had an interesting thing happen. As I was walking through the woods that I found the large yellows in, I was thinking to myself that I have been hunting this woods since 1990 and I've never seen anyone else hunt it, probably due to the distance and difficulty getting to it, even though it is public land. Lo and behold, 15 minutes later, I came across a guy hunting about thirty yards to my left. He asked if I've found any and I said no and I asked the same of him and he also said no. He then began a conversation, but due to our distance I was having trouble hearing him and as we talked, we both started walking toward each other. Wouldn't you know it, right between us, I saw a large mushroom. At first, I was going to pretend I didn't see it until he left, but then I saw two more of substantial size and I know if I didn't say something, he would eventually see them. So I said there's one right there! And another. And another. He stopped in in his tracks and said he wouldn't invade my spot. I welcomed him to go ahead and hunt, but at first, he didn't do it, and we continued our conversation while I looked around and found a few more. I finally convinced him to go ahead and look, but by that time, there was only one left, which he found.
> 
> ...


Two shroom hunters happening on the same spot, whatcha going to do. That's why I carry.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kokomorel said:


> Sun is about to come up 57° this morning it’s going to be a warm one today going to get a early start


I'll be hitting same county on Sunday with my deer hunting buddy. We got about a 100 acres of woods on private property to check. Hopefully find some sheds as well.


----------



## Cricket Beard (Apr 28, 2020)

ChuckKeraga said:


> New to this whole thing, but recently bought property with a bunch of woods behind it. Curious if I’m too late to look for Morels. I’m in Lake County, Northwest Indiana.


I’m in Elkhart and still only finding dog peckers but no yellows yet


----------



## Cricket Beard (Apr 28, 2020)

rockytop69 said:


> Been a good day! Blacks,greys,half frees, snakeheads.Found by all types trees north central indiana


Maybe I need to travel a little south. Only finding dog peckers here in Elkhart


----------



## Cricket Beard (Apr 28, 2020)

Cricket Beard said:


> I’m in Elkhart and still only finding dog peckers but no yellows yet


----------



## Cricket Beard (Apr 28, 2020)

Cricket Beard said:


> View attachment 32082
> View attachment 32078
> View attachment 32080
> View attachment 32082
> ...


Sorry about repeat pic my first time posting and I’m learning


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Ambush Pass


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Those look perfect 


wade said:


> Ambush Pass
> View attachment 32084


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

wade said:


> Ambush Pass
> View attachment 32084


Looks like a good day.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Chewy finds One..in







Ambush Pass


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

Had to bring my finds home, don't want them to get cooked in the truck.


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

101 more blacks 3 greys a few peckers wells county pretty good day


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Loud HOLLER


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

wade said:


> Loud HOLLER
> View attachment 32122


Now that's down right purdy!! 
Come on ol' yellar mini trees! 
I'm cheesin' - I found 6 big ones today. ))


----------



## morelladeville (May 2, 2020)

New here, finding a few here and there in NW Indiana. Greys and half frees? Any advice for this newbie and her eager boyfriend?


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 32114
> View attachment 32116
> 101 more blacks 3 greys a few peckers wells county pretty good day


Nice photo-bomb by the spider in pic #2.


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

Already Gone said:


> Nice photo-bomb by the spider in pic #2.


Didn't even notice lol


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Well guys and gals I think it is about a wrap here in Jennings CO. Found 4 small ones today. Will give it one more shot Monday.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

my olladys first find! She is so happy!!


----------



## DieselShroomer (May 12, 2019)

Stopped finding them in southern Brown county.. did find some oysters though!

View media item 466


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

guff76 said:


> View attachment 32186
> my olladys first find! She is so happy!!


Nice.....


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

at "Old'n Times"


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> Chewy finds One..in
> View attachment 32094
> Ambush Pass


Chewy scores again.


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

wade said:


> Ambush Pass
> View attachment 32084


No mistaking those. Beautiful!!


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 32114
> View attachment 32116
> 101 more blacks 3 greys a few peckers wells county pretty good day


Love those pics!! The spider is a nice touch!!


wade said:


> Loud HOLLER
> View attachment 32122


Quite a handful. Sweet!!


----------



## bjcol (May 6, 2019)

Found about 10 big yellows in West Lafayette today. Hard hunting, but glad to have found them. The big yellows also means the end of the season is close, unfortunately. Hoping we still have a week to go here we shall see.


----------



## brushbusterbutch (Apr 19, 2015)

So I contacted my friendly neighborhood horticulturist about all of the clumps of grass in my yard, making it look like crap. He diagnosed it as "mushroom hunter yard", saying it occurs in late April/early May at this latitude and advised that it will clear itself up soon.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

So... finished up this evening in a woods i hadn't been in since 1983...
use to drive in and around in there..its all grown up with trees in the trails now..
So Chewy had Never been Here
He and Me..Went in, up over round
and all over.. No trails..Ruged Ditches heavy Brush..
got in bout 3/4 mile.. got in deep and low elevation
the sun began to set Quick i knew we had to head back out Now or I'd be using my flashlight ..
i said lets go Bub...Lets Head Back to the Truck Before it gets Dark..
He Lead Me the whole Way ....
back to the Truck ..
Now He does this all the time in familiar territory...
but first time Here..i was Suprised and let Him know How Proud i was of Him
He is So Smart..He knew what i ment..


----------



## bjcol (May 6, 2019)

I was telling my dad today as we were hunting with his golden retriever we should get one of those "smeller" dogs to just hunt Morels. If they can be taught to smell drugs surely they can find morels? No? You would think so. Just find them and bark. Don't eat them!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

bjcol said:


> I was telling my dad today as we were hunting with his golden retriever we should get one of those "smeller" dogs to just hunt Morels. If they can be taught to smell drugs surely they can find morels? No? You would think so. Just find them and bark. Don't eat them!


that Golden Retriever should be totaly smart enough and anxious to be involved..it will just happen


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Chewy and Me Really Enjoyed Ourselves


----------



## bjcol (May 6, 2019)

She's content to just sit in the creek when she gets worn out. No help whatsoever. LOL.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

parrothead said:


> Well guys and gals I think it is about a wrap here in Jennings CO. Found 4 small ones today. Will give it one more shot Monday.


Don't like them there words cause that means it'll be over here before long


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

brushbusterbutch said:


> So I contacted my friendly neighborhood horticulturist about all of the clumps of grass in my yard, making it look like crap. He diagnosed it as "mushroom hunter yard", saying it occurs in late April/early May at this latitude and advised that it will clear itself up soon.
> 
> View attachment 32256


Got me beat still haven't mowed at all, normally by end of season gotta spend a day or so mowing n using the yard sweeper, but it's all worth it!


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> So... finished up this evening in a woods i hadn't been in since 1983...
> use to drive in and around in there..it all grow up with trees in the trails now..
> So Chewy had Never been Here
> He and Me..Went in, up over round
> ...


The ol tree hugger in action!! That's one awesome truck love it!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Well I ended up with some fresh Crappie from last night in a few shrooms to go with them good eating tonight


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Looks like everyone is doing good filling their bags and enjoying the beautiful outdoors.... I've been out a few times this past week cant complain seasons been good to us so far. We will do no hunting this weekend as we are tending to yard work and meal prep for our trip this upcoming Friday we will head up to Michigan, my mother's day gift every year no worries we will social distance it dont get no better than shacking up in the national forest I absolutely cannot wait. Probably stop in some woods in Northern indiana as well!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

guff76 said:


> The ol tree hugger in action!! That's one awesome truck love it!


yep the "ol tree hugger" 
Man im Love'n this truck


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Last nights snack


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Mtmike79 said:


> Didn't even notice lol


Don't feel bad. I've been an exterminator for 30 years.


----------



## fungiforager (Apr 20, 2016)

Question for everyone. Morels found near abandoned railroad tracks.....yay or nay? I know you are supposed to stay away from morels found near active tracks because train companies spray herbicides to inhibit plant growth......opinions please


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

I did 2 outings yesterday. Already posted my findings of the morning. The 2nd trip I took my dad. I passed by some really big ones to let him "find" them! Just like when I was a child he would do that for me. He would say, "Are we gonna leave this one behind?" GREAT DAY!














So, here are dad's mushrooms from the afternoon:


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

fungiforager said:


> Question for everyone. Morels found near abandoned railroad tracks.....yay or nay? I know you are supposed to stay away from morels found near active tracks because train companies spray herbicides to inhibit plant growth......opinions please


Since you ask, by *no means* would I eat those. Consider all the brake dust (asbestos?) that has built up in that soil over the past 100 years. Then, add copious amounts of pesticide on top year after year?

Lastly, the fact that mushrooms "bio-accumulate" toxins and heavy metals naturally?

No, buddy. No...


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

fungiforager said:


> Question for everyone. Morels found near abandoned railroad tracks.....yay or nay? I know you are supposed to stay away from morels found near active tracks because train companies spray herbicides to inhibit plant growth......opinions please


Yay, but not because of railroad tracks. In right conditions they'll grow where ever.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

noskydaddy said:


> Since you ask, by *no means* would I eat those. Consider all the brake dust (asbestos?) that has built up in that soil over the past 100 years. Then, add copious amounts of pesticide on top year after year?
> 
> Lastly, the fact that mushrooms "bio-accumulate" toxins and heavy metals naturally?
> 
> No, buddy. No...


Excellent points


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Went out for a shot walk to check wooded area adjacent to yard. Found these two and one other. Lilacs just started to open yesterday. Getting ready to north to hunt deer woods.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> Looks like everyone is doing good filling their bags and enjoying the beautiful outdoors.... I've been out a few times this past week cant complain seasons been good to us so far. We will do no hunting this weekend as we are tending to yard work and meal prep for our trip this upcoming Friday we will head up to Michigan, my mother's day gift every year no worries we will social distance it dont get no better than shacking up in the national forest I absolutely cannot wait. Probably stop in some woods in Northern indiana as well!


Wanna meet up? I might not be able to do much hunting cuz I jacked up my right knee in IN but I can make a camp fire and we can hang out.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

I was out this morning for about 2 hours the knees have had enough this weekend got to take a little break from the woods did find a few in Howard Co


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

fungiforager said:


> Question for everyone. Morels found near abandoned railroad tracks.....yay or nay? I know you are supposed to stay away from morels found near active tracks because train companies spray herbicides to inhibit plant growth......opinions please


I personally will not eat Morels from railroad tracks, landscaping or from a lawn that chemicals have been used on. I just wont take the chance.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I am probably going to regret it but will be taking my Sister out today. She bounds through the woods like a rabbit being chased by a fox. Every time we go into a woods I remind her how to use her compass, what direction to come out and set her G.P.S. and remind her how to use that too. But I always see a glazed over look in her eyes that tells me I wasted my time so I may be hunting Morels and her today.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

mmh said:


> I am probably going to regret it but will be taking my Sister out today. She bounds through the woods like a rabbit being chased by a fox. Every time we go into a woods I remind her how to use her compass, what direction to come out and set her G.P.S. and remind her how to use that too. But I always see a glazed over look in her eyes that tells me I wasted my time so I may be hunting Morels and her today.


Nothing like hunting with family


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ramp?







Or wild onion?


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

fungiforager said:


> Question for everyone. Morels found near abandoned railroad tracks.....yay or nay? I know you are supposed to stay away from morels found near active tracks because train companies spray herbicides to inhibit plant growth......opinions please


I know they have probably been abandoned for quite some time. But you have to wonder how they keep the vegetation completely controlled. I once saw a maintenance crew spraying an orange foam from a fire hose. I would be skeptical about keeping them. Only my opinion.


----------



## mushroompizza (May 3, 2020)

Hello! I’m new to this, but have been watching this thread here and there since last season for advice. Is anyone seeing morels pop up in northwest Indiana? I’ve been looking, but haven’t had luck yet. I’m guessing those few really cold days recently may have screwed the season up a bit.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> Ramp?
> View attachment 32422
> Or wild onion?


That is a ramp give it a tast it should smell like garlic and onions


----------



## rationalcog (May 21, 2019)

fungiforager said:


> Question for everyone. Morels found near abandoned railroad tracks.....yay or nay? I know you are supposed to stay away from morels found near active tracks because train companies spray herbicides to inhibit plant growth......opinions please


Beyond the spraying mentioned, the tracks themselves were likely built with ties treated with creosote, which can be a long-term soil pollutant. I would avoid looking near tracks to minimize the risk of having to make that awful decision to throw them out! 

If you decide to ditch em, perhaps toss em at the base of a living elm or ash tree near you and see if some morels grow in future years.


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

1 yellow and 14 more blacks wells county over 500 blacks for year


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

What you guys and gals think this is





















Some sort of oysters


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

One more for ya


----------



## shroomwithaview (May 8, 2014)

Yes sir they are up hit the woods my man mayapples are up and nice and flattened out temp is where it needs to be and plenty of moisture


mushroompizza said:


> Hello! I’m new to this, but have been watching this thread here and there since last season for advice. Is anyone seeing morels pop up in northwest Indiana? I’ve been looking, but haven’t had luck yet. I’m guessing those few really cold days recently may have screwed the season up a bit.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

This is what happens when you forget your mushroom bag. Picked 54 in two different spots. Went on to pick another 50 or so snake headd and four more sponge. Pretty dry in the woods around Peru.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> What you guys and gals think this is
> View attachment 32480
> View attachment 32482
> View attachment 32484
> Some sort of oysters


It might be oyster mushrooms were they attached to that chunk of wood thats in that pic


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

jg010682 said:


> It might be oyster mushrooms were they attached to that chunk of wood thats in that pic


Yes


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok having a snack from today BMR


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

@Tool fan did they smell like black licorice?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

jg010682 said:


> @Tool fan did they smell like black licorice?


For some reason ether I didn’t smell them or can’t remember was so excited to try my first ramps


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

I found some really nice ones today. I'm extremely tired from going up and down the ravines like a mountain goat! I'm so excited about going again tomorrow the GIANTS have arrived!!! 
Here's my findings:


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Most oysters smell like black licorice some can have a fishy smell also from what ive read never found any that didnt smell like black licorice though


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

Here's what my dad found on this afternoon's adventure:


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> What you guys and gals think this is
> View attachment 32480
> View attachment 32482
> View attachment 32484
> Some sort of oysters


i don't know Man


----------



## harleyrider (Apr 15, 2018)

Went out for a couple hours this afternoon near Mooresville, Morgan Co. before the storm hit. Found about 2 dozen yellows, evenly split between two trees, one a tulip poplar and the other I’m not sure of. Season winding down here; most of these were getting a bit long in the tooth. Still tasted good as a first course to our green chili venison roast tonite! 

First photo I think there’s 9 or 10 in the frame.






























HR


----------



## Cricket Beard (Apr 28, 2020)

mushroompizza said:


> Hello! I’m new to this, but have been watching this thread here and there since last season for advice. Is anyone seeing morels pop up in northwest Indiana? I’ve been looking, but haven’t had luck yet. I’m guessing those few really cold days recently may have screwed the season up a bit.


Here in Elkhart lots of dog peckers and greys. Yellows are just starting


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Well guys and gals think it is a wrap here in Jackson and Jennings CO. Just got back from my woods and it has really gotten thick with all the rain and warm temps. I found 2 older ones just left them. Hope you folks in Central and Northern IN get slaying them. I will be following along.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

parrothead said:


> Well guys and gals think it is a wrap here in Jackson and Jennings CO. Just got back from my woods and it has really gotten thick with all the rain and warm temps. I found 2 older ones just left them. Hope you folks in Central and Northern IN get slaying them. I will be following along.


That's always the deliama, to keep pushing on when you can barely see the ground. Since I'm surrounded on three sides by woods I'll take an evening walk and ring certain trees just to possibly catch a straggler or two. Once mosquitoes start buzzing it's done for me. Always kind of melancholy when you think about how short season is and have to wait an entire year for the next one.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

br5 said:


> This is what happens when you forget your mushroom bag. Picked 54 in two different spots. Went on to pick another 50 or so snake headd and four more sponge. Pretty dry in the woods around Peru.
> View attachment 32506


What a terrible problem to have, good looking mushrooms.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

It’s very quite here hmm where is everyone do we all have the Monday’s


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm gettin Rested today.
and will continue Hunting in Monroe county Indiana ..all day tomorrow ..
Why?....Why?...
Everyone Take a few guesses 
as to Why?...
then i will respond with my Reasons


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Tired from the hills like me 
Or tomorrow will de a banner day
Rain tonight and tomorrow here so probably resume Wednesday or in the rain tomorrow haven’t decided yet


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

* i could go non stop..
but after these past 17 straight days..
i think my knees and feet will benefit 
from Relaxing today.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Found 9 nice greys yesterday, My sister found 7 and I did not have to organize a search party to find her.


----------



## mickelcat (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jashroomer said:


> What a terrible problem to have, good looking mushrooms.


Really didn't expect to find many. Then we hit second producing elm and had a dilemma. Normally I'd at least taken a Walmart sack. We ended up with about 3 lbs. after we got into snake heads.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok making morel pizza tonight and can’t decide what toppings to put on it any ideas ? Pepperoni? Ramps? Sausage? Onion?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> Ok making morel pizza tonight and can’t decide what toppings to put on it any ideas ? Pepperoni? Ramps? Sausage? Onion?


I have never made Morel pizza but I would not put sausage or pepperoni on it for fear that they would cover or overpower the Morel flavor. I personally would consider ramps or onion but would use them sparingly for the same reason. Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I would like to know if any downstate hunters have ever come across swamps with Cypress trees growing in them. I found trees yesterday growing in water that fit all the descriptions I found on line. 
These trees had what they call "knees" a hard woody growth on shore that were about the size of my fist. I went to the Southern Indiana University web site and it said there are Cypress as far North the Wabash river.
I would also like to ask those that hunt under Cedar if they have found the trees growing in a year round swamp that had that woody growth in the water or on nearby soil. 
I sent an e-mail to the DNR but would also like any input you may have. Shroom on my friends


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> Ok making morel pizza tonight and can’t decide what toppings to put on it any ideas ? Pepperoni? Ramps? Sausage? Onion?


Shrooms and more shrooms


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> Ok making morel pizza tonight and can’t decide what toppings to put on it any ideas ? Pepperoni? Ramps? Sausage? Onion?


Ham and ramps r good


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Kokomorel said:


> Shrooms and more shrooms


Cant go wrong with Shrooms


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> Ok making morel pizza tonight and can’t decide what toppings to put on it any ideas ? Pepperoni? Ramps? Sausage? Onion?


Those pictures I posted of my pizzas had sausage pepperoni morels on one and the other one had just ham and morales on the other the ham was awesome


----------



## Indyhunter21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Finally!


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Here a few from the last couple days! Marshall county


----------



## bjcol (May 6, 2019)

Daughter and I found 2-pounds today in West Lafayette in an hour-and-a-half of hunting a new woods. Two pounds maybe not much to some on this site, but I was shocked---best day of hunting I've had in at least 10 years.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

mmh said:


> I would like to know if any downstate hunters have ever come across swamps with Cypress trees growing in them. I found trees yesterday growing in water that fit all the descriptions I found on line.
> These trees had what they call "knees" a hard woody growth on shore that were about the size of my fist. I went to the Southern Indiana University web site and it said there are Cypress as far North the Wabash river.
> I would also like to ask those that hunt under Cedar if they have found the trees growing in a year round swamp that had that woody growth in the water or on nearby soil.
> I sent an e-mail to the DNR but would also like any input you may have. Shroom on my friends


I have cedar knees near me in Ingham County MI. Never forget the first time I found them. Had a long search session before I figured out what they were called. Very cool.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

bjcol said:


> Daughter and I found 2-pounds today in West Lafayette in an hour-and-a-half of hunting a new woods. Two pounds maybe not much to some on this site, but I was shocked---best day of hunting I've had in at least 10 years.


2 pounds is something most of us would be happy with in an hour and a half. Keep on shroomin


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> I have cedar knees near me in Ingham County MI. Never forget the first time I found them. Had a long search session before I figured out what they were called. Very cool.





celticcurl said:


> I have cedar knees near me in Ingham County MI. Never forget the first time I found them. Had a long search session before I figured out what they were called. Very cool.


@celticcurl Thank you for the input. I found that some Cypress can be found as far North as the USDA 5 hardiness zone which really surprised me. Even if turns out to be cedar it was a fun find and education.
Shroom on my friend


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

What type of cedar are we talking about just wanted to see if there are any where I hunt


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok doing one pizza with just garlic butter and morels and cheese
More and pictures to come


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

here's Why I'm still Hunting Monroe county..
* I Love My Home Monroe county Indiana 
* i don't want to find any Morels Folks
* i just love finding Ticks
* im still finding a few fresh Pop Morels
* im finding Hiders that i & others missed
* These hiders are big and easy to see now
* Many in good fresh shape still
* even if they are to old and no good
* it gives me a time line there for next yr
* Most folks have given up by now.
* I've cleaned out my Regular spots
* and now im just Hunting and still finding in new areas..
* when i find, whatever the condition of the Morels..
* i have learned a new spot for next year
* i have already confirmed / found Morels in 7 new Locations ..
* i will add these new spots into my regular Hunting next Year....
* i will end my Monroe county Indiana Hunting and begin Hunting Northward
by this weeks end


----------



## bjcol (May 6, 2019)

I've been stalking this forum for years, but only now posting. Some years I don't even get out, but I try to at least once most years. Usually don't find much---no time to. I'm employed and getting paid, but there isn't an abundance of work right now. Covid-19 has been a boon to my Morel hunting. I completely forget about "all of it" when I'm out in the woods. One of those random good things to come out of all of this. I hope you and yours are well. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Here’s a teaser


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

And finished


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

And gone


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

mmh said:


> I would like to know if any downstate hunters have ever come across swamps with Cypress trees growing in them. I found trees yesterday growing in water that fit all the descriptions I found on line.
> These trees had what they call "knees" a hard woody growth on shore that were about the size of my fist. I went to the Southern Indiana University web site and it said there are Cypress as far North the Wabash river.
> I would also like to ask those that hunt under Cedar if they have found the trees growing in a year round swamp that had that woody growth in the water or on nearby soil.
> I sent an e-mail to the DNR but would also like any input you may have. Shroom on my friends


I know of a small cypress swamp near Lieber that have the knees sticking out of the water. Very small area. That"s the only spot I_'ve ran into. As far as the cedars , I've never hunted them. Hope this helps._


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

MorelFanci said:


> I found some really nice ones today. I'm extremely tired from going up and down the ravines like a mountain goat! I'm so excited about going again tomorrow the GIANTS have arrived!!!
> Here's my findings:
> View attachment 32546
> View attachment 32548
> View attachment 32550


The morel grand finale!!!


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

wade said:


> here's Why I'm still Hunting Monroe county..
> * I Love My Home Monroe county Indiana
> * i don't want to find any Morels Folks
> * i just love finding Ticks
> ...


Well said. My nephew and I did virtually the same thing in Owen county today. These are the few missed and the ones that just came up. May be my last hunt for the year. My knee will thank me. Lol. But if the dogwood has any petals left and the locust trees have,n't bloomed I almost can't resist. My major concern now is how to protect my garden from the freeze coming Friday.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

br5 said:


> That's always the deliama, to keep pushing on when you can barely see the ground. Since I'm surrounded on three sides by woods I'll take an evening walk and ring certain trees just to possibly catch a straggler or two. Once mosquitoes start buzzing it's done for me. Always kind of melancholy when you think about how short season is and have to wait an entire year for the next one.


I have the hardest time letting go as some know I chase it as far and aslong as I can


----------



## bjcol (May 6, 2019)

Tool fan said:


> And gone
> View attachment 32700


Curious how it tasted. I'm sure it wasn't awful, but I once made a pasta sauce with morels and was disappointed. I felt like while good, it wasn't as good as they usually taste fried in butter. There's got to be some good recipes though. I think on a pizza I would have diced them in a blender first, and then covered them around. But...I've never done it, so...not sure.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> Ok making morel pizza tonight and can’t decide what toppings to put on it any ideas ? Pepperoni? Ramps? Sausage? Onion?


All but the onion lol


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

All I can say about your post is that you planted too early. What else can I say? You have to use your head. If you want to stick


bjcol said:


> I was telling my dad today as we were hunting with his golden retriever we should get one of those "smeller" dogs to just hunt Morels. If they can be taught to smell drugs surely they can find morels? No? You would think so. Just find them and bark. Don't eat them!



seeds or plants in the ground at that time, you had better be prepared to protect them. If you can't, what the Hell are you doing?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> Here’s a teaser
> View attachment 32690
> View attachment 32692


Mannn that looks good I had sirloin with morel gravy


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I decided to just post that, instead of trying to figure things out, since nothing seemed to be working! Seems like this site is under attack again! Can't copy and post like usual.


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

shroomsearcher said:


> All I can say about your post is that you planted too early. What else can I say? You have to use your head. If you want to stick
> 
> 
> 
> seeds or plants in the ground at that time, you had better be prepared to protect them. If you can't, what the Hell are you doing?


Lol. I hear ya.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

bjcol said:


> Curious how it tasted. I'm sure it wasn't awful, but I once made a pasta sauce with morels and was disappointed. I felt like while good, it wasn't as good as they usually taste fried in butter. There's got to be some good recipes though. I think on a pizza I would have diced them in a blender first, and then covered them around. But...I've never done it, so...not sure.


It was very good the ones in red sauce taste like a regular button mushrooms almost will not put on regular pizza again butttttttttt
The ones in the garlic butter and cheese only mmmmmmmmmM again and again


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> The morel grand finale!!!


SAY IT AINT SO!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> I have the hardest time letting go as some know I chase it as far and aslong as I can


You heading north this year? MN is in a drought that's worse that 2016. If they don't get rain by this weekend, I'm contemplating staying home, will be first time in 11 years I haven't made trip.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> And finished
> View attachment 32696
> View attachment 32698


That looks epic.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

shroomsearcher said:


> I decided to just post that, instead of trying to figure things out, since nothing seemed to be working! Seems like this site is under attack again! Can't copy and post like usual.


I found it also doesn't like certain words or phrases either. It gutted my topic a couple of times, so I just didn't post.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

i busted/ dropped my phone one to many times im gonna be Limited and off line and off phone for some days till i get it fixed or new phone..


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

wade said:


> i busted/ dropped my phone one to many times im gonna be Limited and off line and off phone for some days till i get it fixed or new phone..


Well I’m not going to like that 
Best of luck getting it fixed and or a new one hope your hunting goes well find them big foots


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jim_t57 said:


> I know of a small cypress swamp near Lieber that have the knees sticking out of the water. Very small area. That"s the only spot I_'ve ran into. As far as the cedars , I've never hunted them. Hope this helps._


Thank you for the input.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Montgomery county checking out until next year. It was a good morning and even a better year. I discovered some honey holes for next year and manage another mess for my belly. Good luck again!


----------



## harleyrider (Apr 15, 2018)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 32772
> Montgomery county checking out until next year. It was a good morning and even a better year. I discovered some honey holes for next year and manage another mess for my belly. Good luck again!


Awesome finish! Lovely photo!

HR


----------



## brushbusterbutch (Apr 19, 2015)

I found four more in a one hour hunt on Roush Reservoir property in Huntington County yesterday evening. Combine the weekend crowds decimating the limited areas to hunt and cold temperatures moving in, I'm going to call it a year. I found around 180 which is good enough for this ol' boy. I will still check in for the next few weeks to see how everyone does up north, but otherwise, I had a good year in the woods and a good year here too. Thanks for the info, the recipes, the encouragement, and the occasional laugh.


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

Stopped in check spot after work Allen County found 3 fresh yellows and spikes


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

brushbusterbutch said:


> I found four more in a one hour hunt on Roush Reservoir property in Huntington County yesterday evening. Combine the weekend crowds decimating the limited areas to hunt and cold temperatures moving in, I'm going to call it a year. I found around 180 which is good enough for this ol' boy. I will still check in for the next few weeks to see how everyone does up north, but otherwise, I had a good year in the woods and a good year here too. Thanks for the info, the recipes, the encouragement, and the occasional laugh.


Why you giving up on Huntington County and wells just getting good


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 32772
> Montgomery county checking out until next year. It was a good morning and even a better year. I discovered some honey holes for next year and manage another mess for my belly. Good luck again!


All I can say is wow that's a nice patch!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

brushbusterbutch said:


> I found four more in a one hour hunt on Roush Reservoir property in Huntington County yesterday evening. Combine the weekend crowds decimating the limited areas to hunt and cold temperatures moving in, I'm going to call it a year. I found around 180 which is good enough for this ol' boy. I will still check in for the next few weeks to see how everyone does up north, but otherwise, I had a good year in the woods and a good year here too. Thanks for the info, the recipes, the encouragement, and the occasional laugh.


Glad to have you join us, see you again in April. Be safe.


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 32878
> View attachment 32880
> 
> Stopped in check spot after work Allen County found 3 fresh yellows and spikes


Man those pics are so vivid!! Dang I must have a phone like that!!!


----------



## Indyhunter21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Crab stuffed <3 would of had better pics, but they were too good and didnt last long


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Been killing it in northern 3rd of the state.

Hunted one last time today in Hamilton county with some buddies, spot produced over 100 last year, not so much this year but still pretty good considering the middle of the state's lack of production in most areas...


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Every year it seems these crazy little sons of guns throw some weird curveball my way and pop up in areas I thought in no way could harbor morels... this year, it was the reeds.


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

indy_nebo said:


> Every year it seems these crazy little sons of guns throw some weird curveball my way and pop up in areas I thought in no way could harbor morels... this year, it was the reeds.
> View attachment 32906


I have a couple of spots that I find them in the reeds. If the right tree is there they don’t care.


----------



## brushbusterbutch (Apr 19, 2015)

Mtmike79 said:


> Why you giving up on Huntington County and wells just getting good


I don't have any private land to hunt. The reservoir land has been stomped.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

indy_nebo said:


> View attachment 32900
> View attachment 32902
> 
> Been killing it in northern 3rd of the state.
> ...


Nice hauls.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

In post #2385 I talked about unusual trees I came across. I sent an e-mail to the DNR, three different 
people responded and all said that the description I gave is that of a Cypress tree. I would have never guessed I would find cypress trees growing in N.E. Indiana and ranks right up there with the fossilized coral I found as the most unusual/unexpected finds while Morel hunting. Shroom on my friends


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Gav





















e Morgan Monroe one last try for a couple hours today. Beautiful day!


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

Time to eat some of this gold now since we worked so hard hunting them..


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Found thirty split with a hunting partner but here is what I got to keep rock island county il didn’t go out to eat today so no proof


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Also check out this tree it’s crazy





















I can almost walk in side it


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Big old tree. Reminds me of the book, My Side of the Mountain, where the boy runs off to live in the wild and lives in an old tree.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> Found thirty split with a hunting partner but here is what I got to keep rock island county il didn’t go out to eat today so no proof
> View attachment 32988
> View attachment 32990
> View attachment 32992
> ...


U need no proof


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

Went to potato creek st park today seen 6 peckerheads and a small black sponge no yellows to early maybe so swung into salamonie st park found 20 yellows under 3 different elms woods been trampled to death still want to hunt man the state ground is getting smoked due to everyone being off not sure where to go driving myself nuts lol


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Today’s fine private land Miami County not bad could’ve been a little much better


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

jim_t57 said:


> Gav
> View attachment 32980
> View attachment 32982
> View attachment 32984
> e Morgan Monroe one last try for a couple hours today. Beautiful day!


I did the same, only to find one past prime, think i missed it last Thursday, thought a few more might be out, but not so much.


----------



## bjcol (May 6, 2019)

Found a lot more in West Lafayette today. I think the season is nearing an end here, but they're still out there. It's weird though. Have found almost 4 pounds in one woods. The woods literally a quarter mile down the road across the street? Practically nothing. And so it goes...


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Tool fan said:


> Also check out this tree it’s crazy
> View attachment 33000
> View attachment 33002
> View attachment 33004
> I can almost walk in side it


Look up info on "WOLF TREES" buddy.

I like Sleepy Hollow looking trees man.


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

jashroomer said:


> I did the same, only to find one past prime, think i missed it last Thursday, thought a few more might be out, but not so much.




Yes I walked pretty hard. These were in the direct sunlight under a recently dead ash. Found them the last fifteen years under this tree near the end of the season. Just a heads up the leaves are getting full on the trees. Lots of shade on the few sunny days we have had. If you have a late spot , don't give up on it yet in central In.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jim_t57 said:


> Yes I walked pretty hard. These were in the direct sunlight under a recently dead ash. Found them the last fifteen years under this tree near the end of the season. Just a heads up the leaves are getting full on the trees. Lots of shade on the few sunny days we have had. If you have a late spot , don't give up on it yet in central In.


thats Right


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

noskydaddy said:


> Look up info on "WOLF TREES" buddy.
> 
> I like Sleepy Hollow looking trees man.


Checked them out strange looking to say the least


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Robinbluebird said:


> Time to eat some of this gold now since we worked so hard hunting them..
> View attachment 32986


Enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

And here they are. 3 pound on Saturday the 3rd. The next picture is a photo of the one I found in switzerland county in the early 90's. The morel is side by side to a full roll paper towel. Biggest one I've ever found


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

Next is another large morel from switzerland county. Found this year opening day of turkey season


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

The Provider said:


> Next is another large morel from switzerland county. Found this year opening day of turkey season
> View attachment 33112


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

A few more.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> Also check out this tree it’s crazy
> View attachment 33000
> View attachment 33002
> View attachment 33004
> I can almost walk in side it


On the day I found the Cypress I also came across a huge tree that I think was about 70, 80 feet tall with branches that started 5 feet off of the ground and they were bigger than the size of my thigh.
The lower branches were dead and I could not accurately identify the small leaves that were up high.
I know it was not Oak or Maple so I will go back to try to I.D. soon.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

The Provider said:


> View attachment 33114


beautiful specimens.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> Also check out this tree it’s crazy
> View attachment 33000
> View attachment 33002
> View attachment 33004
> I can almost walk in side it


Neat to find things like that.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

The Provider said:


> View attachment 33114





The Provider said:


> View attachment 33114


Ideally you should cut the Morel above ground level and leave the "root" system.


----------



## k_kindig11 (May 2, 2015)

mmh said:


> I would like to know if any downstate hunters have ever come across swamps with Cypress trees growing in them. I found trees yesterday growing in water that fit all the descriptions I found on line.
> These trees had what they call "knees" a hard woody growth on shore that were about the size of my fist. I went to the Southern Indiana University web site and it said there are Cypress as far North the Wabash river.
> I would also like to ask those that hunt under Cedar if they have found the trees growing in a year round swamp that had that woody growth in the water or on nearby soil.
> I sent an e-mail to the DNR but would also like any input you may have. Shroom on my friends



Yes those sound like Cypress. I live about 45 minutes north of Wabash and the Wabash river and have several around my pond, but not in it. I suppose my pond is too deep for them to be in it. But they have the "knees" you speak of that grow out of the ground around it. I've hit a few of the knees with my mower - I don't recommend. Mine are bald cypress, probably given the name because they loose their needles in the fall/winter. Not sure if there are other types of cypress that grow around here or not. I may take a picture later today and post back if I remember.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

k_kindig11 said:


> Yes those sound like Cypress. I live about 45 minutes north of Wabash and the Wabash river and have several around my pond, but not in it. I suppose my pond is too deep for them to be in it. But they have the "knees" you speak of that grow out of the ground around it. I've hit a few of the knees with my mower - I don't recommend. Mine are bald cypress, probably given the name because they loose their needles in the fall/winter. Not sure if there are other types of cypress that grow around here or not. I may take a picture later today and post back if I remember.


yep same here


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

mmh said:


> In post #2385 I talked about unusual trees I came across. I sent an e-mail to the DNR, three different
> people responded and all said that the description I gave is that of a Cypress tree. I would have never guessed I would find cypress trees growing in N.E. Indiana and ranks right up there with the fossilized coral I found as the most unusual/unexpected finds while Morel hunting. Shroom on my friends


 my brother rented a house on Waldron lake near Rome city. It had several huge cypress trees on the property. Don't know if they were planted there or not but they sure looked out of place.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

jim_t57 said:


> Yes I walked pretty hard. These were in the direct sunlight under a recently dead ash. Found them the last fifteen years under this tree near the end of the season. Just a heads up the leaves are getting full on the trees. Lots of shade on the few sunny days we have had. If you have a late spot , don't give up on it yet in central In.


A buddy sent me pics of 13 lbs in Putnam co yesterday, including this one.


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

jashroomer said:


> A buddy sent me pics of 13 lbs in Putnam co yesterday, including this one.


Thanks for the info! On my way this afternoon.


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Only a couple of dry ones in Putnam co. for me today. Thought I would post my nephews find on his property in Morgan co. this evening. Pretty far gone but would have been impressive fresh. Under sycamore.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

I have 2 more spots to check, one is the Bulldog's backyard, the only time i found big yellows under a sycamore was at this spot. Hoping Morgan county has one more hunt.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@jim_t57 .. Howdy
Wade here...
i Really been likin, all of your late season finds and pics.. they have show us all, 
what i knew i would still be finding.
i had intended to continue hunting this week.
but have been making my self stop Hunting and,
Instead I'm Working around the house and Farm...
if i can get some things caught up,
i intend to head for Michigan later...
Thank You for, 
Reporting, Pictures and information


----------



## bjcol (May 6, 2019)

Pulled 14-ounces out today in West Lafayette. With the cold rain tomorrow and late freeze coming Saturday morning, I'm calling it quits. Best year I've ever had though---because I actually had tons of time to hunt. Only found one or two super-fresh today, but they weren't very big. All the others I found were still edible but drying out. Friend of mine found some massive---and I mean massive---yellows in Valpo yesterday. I won't be, but go north if you can!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

My finds today Scott county IA


----------



## bjcol (May 6, 2019)

Nice. By latitude, you'd be in the northern-most-part of Indiana. Which is where I'm hearing things are really getting good.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ya they are good size I think not crumbly yet so was very happy


----------



## chrisfrank (May 8, 2020)

wade said:


> here's Why I'm still Hunting Monroe county..
> * I Love My Home Monroe county Indiana
> * i don't want to find any Morels Folks
> * i just love finding Ticks
> ...


Nothing.


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

I hunted Monday morning and only found 4. Went out in the afternoon and only found 3. Tuesday morning went out and found ZERO. 
I was thinking Noskydaddy was right about the weekend being the grand finale. 
I'm going out tomorrow morning because Bjcol in West Lafayette found some yesterday and today! My feet, legs & back are rested - I'm encouraged - ready to find more, even if only a few.


----------



## bjcol (May 6, 2019)

I'm going out tomorrow morning because Bjcol in West Lafayette found some yesterday and today! My feet, legs & back are rested - I'm encouraged - ready to find more, even if only a few. [/QUOTE]

This year, I think I just found the perfect woods, and tore it up. Ridiculous luck. However, I wish that same luck on you, too.


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

bjcol said:


> I'm going out tomorrow morning because Bjcol in West Lafayette found some yesterday and today! My feet, legs & back are rested - I'm encouraged - ready to find more, even if only a few.


This year, I think I just found the perfect woods, and tore it up. Ridiculous luck. However, I wish that same luck on you, too. [/QUOTE]
Thank you! I found quite a few out here in/around Rossville. Can't complain but you know how it is...you ALWAYS want to find MORE!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> My finds today Scott county IA
> View attachment 33188
> View attachment 33190
> View attachment 33192
> ...


some Beautys


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

chrisfrank said:


> Hello wade,
> Student at Monroe county too. I just started my first time morel mushroom hunting today at Griffy lake area right along the trial, walking for 5 miles but find nothing except trees lol. I learned something about the tree identification but it doesn't work when I really jump into the forest, because I didn't see the right kind of tree I am looking for, or I just passed by and missed them. Since too naive in this interesting hunting, I wouldn't refuse to go hiking with an expert accompany. I bet I would learn a lot from even a simple movement of him/her. And it's not better than quarantine if I go hiking solo lol. Sincerely, I am wondering if I could go with you next time when you go hunting morels next time. It absolutely doesn't and no need to be your new/preferred locations, simply I'd love to know what the right trees, like elk, ash, etc, look like in real, instead of some blur pics from websites. and find some luck in my first morel during my whole life lol. Anyway I would be more than happy if you accept my invitation. Thanks!


No..!!! @chrisfrank
*Get "Yourself" into the Woods
*Put in the Hundreds of Miles
*Learn to "Love the Hunt"
*"You Won't Know if You Don't Go"
* Go back to at least 2017 on this Indiana Forum and Read forward to Currant.
*You will find the answer to Every Question you might have.
*Then Join in With Us
*and as you Read you will learn Who We are
while Enjoying an everything read..
*its a Comedy, a Drama, an Autobiography
a Hunters log, a Family of Friends,
a Brotherhood of Outdoorsman 
and Self Reliant Uplanders
*"Love the Hunt" @chrisfrank
*the Morels and Other Fungi Will find You


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

br5 said:


> You heading north this year? MN is in a drought that's worse that 2016. If they don't get rain by this weekend, I'm contemplating staying home, will be first time in 11 years I haven't made trip.


Yea I'm not thinking its gonna be much right now but hoping to find a few atleast. More of a need to get away


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> No..!!! @chrisfrank
> *Get "Yourself" into the Woods
> *Put in the Hundreds of Miles
> *Learn to "Love the Hunt"
> ...


You're right there about just gotta go
I'd say about 90% the time when I go im by myself or the only one who kinda has a clue what's going on lol but with shrooms a person doesn't really know what's going on you just make educated decisions n sometimes they right and every year it's different. I've even taken book that identifies trees with me to help learn my trees but I really never knew until I went out n got dirt on the bottom of my shoes. So like @wade says you don't know if you don't go so get on out there n go


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

wade said:


> @jim_t57 .. Howdy
> Wade here...
> i Really been likin, all of your late season finds and pics.. they have show us all,
> what i knew i would still be finding.
> ...


 Thanks Wade!! Appreciate that!! It's very hard to stop. I almost can't, the magnetic pull of the morel is real. Must be the American Indian side of my family that has always made me a hunter/ gatherer. Time to concentrate on the garden and preserving all I can as usual. Could be a year we really need it. I have enjoyed the comraderie of all of the members. I really do try to pass on valid and helpful info. I'll be checking in often. Good luck in Michigan !!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

guff76 said:


> You're right there about just gotta go
> I'd say about 90% the time when I go im by myself or the only one who kinda has a clue what's going on lol but with shrooms a person doesn't really know what's going on you just make educated decisions n sometimes they right and every year it's different. I've even taken book that identifies trees with me to help learn my trees but I really never knew until I went out n got dirt on the bottom of my shoes. So like @wade says you don't know if you don't go so get on out there n go


Well said.
It does take some time to know the trees, hell, after 50 yrs of hunting, I still climb way up a hillside to check a beautiful elm, only to get close and realize it's a damn Basswood. Nothing against Basswood, just don't find many morels around them.


----------



## Janelle Riegel (Apr 25, 2020)

scoondog said:


> View attachment 24138
> View attachment 24140
> My son and I both got a descent buck and doe a piece ,time to fire up the smokehouse, got to have some snacks for hunting turkey and mushrooms this spring, ready to see the lilacs start blooming


----------



## Janelle Riegel (Apr 25, 2020)

Last year's Turkey . He was Brutal!


----------



## spongemuncher (Apr 10, 2013)

wade said:


> i don't know Man


they are oysters if the gills go all the way down on stem. found 6 of those
last week in noble county. ate them and all is fine. a lot of chefs use in pasta soups and more.
cooked them on low heat and put butter garlic dried onions and they turned out good.
they cook fast, so watch them closely! cut into slender strips also.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jashroomer said:


> Well said.
> It does take some time to know the trees, hell, after 50 yrs of hunting, I still climb way up a hillside to check a beautiful elm, only to get close and realize it's a damn Basswood. Nothing against Basswood, just don't find many morels around them.


Damn Basswoods. LOL


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey @Kokomorel ..
When will the chanterelles begin?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Steuben county, expecting an overnight lo of 28 and a hard freeze. What the Heel is going on?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

mmh said:


> Steuben county, expecting an overnight lo of 28 and a hard freeze. What the Heel is going on?


same down here


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

The question is what is going to do to the shrooms? I really regret not calling off work yesterday n going..


----------



## jesterman5 (May 1, 2016)

Yesterday. DeKalb county south facing hill. It was really dry from all this wind. Had to leave a few that were too far gone.







Today. Steuben County. Same dry conditions. Fearful of what this cold night is going to do to us.


----------



## jim_t57 (Apr 30, 2016)

guff76 said:


> The question is what is going to do to the shrooms? I really regret not calling off work yesterday n going..


 Expect the next ones you find to have the brown tops is all. In Michigan I've broken them off frozen early in the morning.. No worries.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Well it's cold in Michigan didnt keep us from hunting nothing impressive but better than nothing going to hit some new spots tomorrow as our northern spots are not producing yet...


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok had a good day good to c everyone this just shows me how about trees this all really is private land no elms or ash found big ones buy creek tulip morels under some type of evergreen joy il














so then we where off to another spot of public land dead elms all over no big old ones just small and medium size


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

And dinner







white rice morels chicken onion orange bell pepper and asparagus


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Goodnight neverland


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> Hey @Kokomorel ..
> When will the chanterelles begin?


The end of June or the first of July


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> The end of June or the first of July


Can you perhaps start another thread for CHANTS?

I'd love to explore this topic more.


----------



## Sparky668 (Apr 27, 2020)

killing it in tippecanoe..


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Can you perhaps start another thread for CHANTS?
> 
> I'd love to explore this topic more.


We actually intended to set this thread up for both morels and chanterelles and all other fungi hoping to keep us all together and keep the thread going I checked my calendar for the last three years Chantels have been coming in the end of June 1 of July they love the hot wet weather


----------



## Janelle Riegel (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice to know, never looked for them, thanks. That's my prime money making time.. considering I am tattoo artist. Tell you, that summer sun is the worst time to get a tattoo. Fades the ink. But anyway, I'm going to be taking a break from that sh*t and check it out! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Sparky668 said:


> killing it in tippecanoe..
> View attachment 33356
> View attachment 33358
> View attachment 33360


Was that yesterday? If so I’m heading to the woods on Mother’s Day which will get me in the dog house!  just kidding, nice find.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jslwalls said:


> Was that yesterday? If so I’m heading to the woods on Mother’s Day which will get me in the dog house!  just kidding, nice find.


i bout jumped in my "Tree Hugger" with a tent and headed to Lafayette...
But Man i just shouldn't i need to tend to many many projects at home and on the farm for the next 10 days.
then maybe Michigan for Me


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Welp left Michigan to go check my Illinois spot I haven't been to in 2 years hoping it pans out anyone happen to know what all has opened back up in illinois? Might have to ditch the car n hike hike....lol


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Ok cool. 

Any specific trees I should be looking out for?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Welp left Michigan to go check my Illinois spot I haven't been to in 2 years hoping it pans out anyone happen to know what all has opened back up in illinois? Might have to ditch the car n hike hike....lol


All state parks are open now


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I’m in one as we speak







my wife found this one


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

Wells county 17 more this morning frost didn't kill them all


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Ok cool.
> 
> Any specific trees I should be looking out for?


Oak and beach


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Today’s small finds Howard Co


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I got one for you Hoosiers







just messin





















some I’m finding are to far gone 
Rock island county il


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> Oak and beach


Outstanding! Living or dying??


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Outstanding! Living or dying??


Living


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

First, Happy Mothers Day to all the Moms in morel world.

Second, it was a disaster this morning. My last few morels were set to be breakfast, but a momentary lapse in focus, and I turned them into little black charcoal chunks of blah. Rookie mistake.


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

15 more frost killed a few had to leave Allen county


----------



## MaxT (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

MaxT said:


> View attachment 33498


Nice find What county


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> Living


Even more outstanding!!!

Last one: The bigger the tree the better?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

MaxT said:


> View attachment 33498


Nice haul


----------



## gsbw (Apr 23, 2019)

I think they're just about done in Central Indiana.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Even more outstanding!!!
> 
> Last one: The bigger the tree the better?


U got it


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> Oak and beach


 I find more around red oak than anything but also find on shagbark hickory.


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Been finding some on pinoak this year... as well as ash, and a few elms...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

so...im under the impression that..
there are No chanterelles LOOK A LIKES
to be Easily confused with


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

@wade who is the person I should contact on here for identification purposes just wondering because I plan on looking for fungi tell winter?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

cwlake said:


> I find more around red oak than anything but also find on shagbark hickory.





sTEPHEN said:


> Been finding some on pinoak this year... as well as ash, and a few elms...


@Kokomorel is referring to find CHANTS, not morels. 

This is why I favor a seperate CHANTS page and not conmingled with the morels page.


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Oops, sorry about that.


----------



## rationalcog (May 21, 2019)

wade said:


> so...im under the impression that..
> there are No chanterelles LOOK A LIKES
> to be Easily confused with


It’s kind of like false morels and verpas... once you’ve seen a few morels, you’re not likely to mistake them. But when you’re just starting, it is important to double and triple check before you eat the wrong thing. Likewise, once you’ve got a good feel for what the ‘gill’ folds on a chanterelle look like, you’re probably going to have the right intuition. But since there are yellow and red-capped mushrooms that could be potentially dangerous, it is important for anyone IDing a new mushroom to eat to be very confident in their ID, whether that’s consulting several field guides, a known expert, or posting some quality pics on these forums to verify!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> @wade who is the person I should contact on here for identification purposes just wondering because I plan on looking for fungi tell winter?


@Tool fan ... and Everyone
refer to @jack for absolute confidence in Fungi Identification.
**and do Your Own intense research/study**
Additionally;
* i suggest that every one of us ..
that Before anyone of us Post any
* identifying Fungi information,
No matter how simple it may seem
* and No matter how sure you are
* Each of us SHOULD take time to ..
* re-referrance
* re-read
* re-learn
Before Posting any Absolutely Confirming Fungi Information
* it will only take a little xtra effort
* it Should Assure that you are correct
* it Could save a life
* and should keep us all at Our Best !!
Thank You 
from.. Wade


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

To continue the ID info comments...

I've noticed informed people have learned to say things like
"Compare with this mushroom" when commenting on people's
questions about mushroom ID.

So for example, if I post a picture saying, "What kind of mushroom is this?"
the useful (and safe) reply for someone who feels like they have feedback is
_"Compare with Oysters" or "Compare with 'pleurotus ostreatus'."_

This indicates no absolute confidence on one end,
and importantly it allows the person to do the research and decision making themselves.

I think it's a really smart way to communicate when foraging wild edibles.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

noskydaddy said:


> To continue the ID info comments...
> 
> I've noticed informed people have learned to say things like
> "Compare with this mushroom" when commenting on people's
> ...


Yes


----------



## CharlesCCC (Apr 10, 2020)

wade said:


> Yes


Anyone finding any still in central Indiana or is it over


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

CharlesCCC said:


> Anyone finding any still in central Indiana or is it over


im out in Monroe county Indiana right now..for what is probably my final look
central Indiana above Indianapolis..
id still be checking low elevations cool areas with no direct all day sun..northern slopes. With heavy canopy/ shade...
below Indianapolis Hunt same areas but turns into slim pickns ..we are always done by May 15th in Monroe county
*You won't know if you don't go"
it is Excellent weather and Beautiful out here
* Enjoy the Hunt *
finding is just a little part of it


----------



## Ihunter (May 5, 2020)

CharlesCCC said:


> Anyone finding any still in central Indiana or is it over


I found four in Grant county today.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Only 333 days till we find some more Fresh Morels in Monroe county Indiana
heres a sample of what we miss out there ..
* i call um Hiders..
we hunted past theses 4 times finding and picking 10 feet ..all around them.
they'll still be good with Breakfast or on a Hamburger for Lunch


----------



## CharlesCCC (Apr 10, 2020)

Ihunter said:


> I found four in Grant county today.


Did you have to hunt long to find em?Were they fresh?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Well this is what I’m freezing and this was dinner


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

wade said:


> @Tool fan ... and Everyone
> refer to @jack for absolute confidence in Fungi Identification.
> **and do Your Own intense research/study**
> Additionally;
> ...


Good advice Wade. Always better to be safe than sorry! In the past I had gotten EXTREMELY sick from trusting a friend who gave me a plate of already sliced up "Boletes"....it is no joke. At the time I thought I was gonna die and I wasn't all that sure it wouldn't have been better! Live & learn. It's definitely worth a little extra effort to confirm identification!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Hey Kokomorel, I was picking up near a place called Broke Off Meadows and took a break to throw a line in a creek. I caught a few brookies and as I was sitting there in the sun enjoying the sounds of nature, it reminded me of your pics and description last fall of that little pond you were fishing at so I had to shoot you a few photos. It was a great day! Happy Shroomin'..........


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

jdaniels313 said:


> Hey Kokomorel, I was picking up near a place called Broke Off Meadows and took a break to throw a line in a creek. I caught a few brookies and as I was sitting there in the sun enjoying the sounds of nature, it reminded me of your pics and description last fall of that little pond you were fishing at so I had to shoot you a few photos. It was a great day! Happy Shroomin'..........
> View attachment 33636
> View attachment 33638
> View attachment 33640


Looks like you had a beautiful day with some beautiful scenery very nice pics


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Five hours only two it’s about over picked and dry as it can be


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

But happy for the cluster of what (I think) are golden oysters














will let you know if I don’t die 
On a different note has anyone ever seen a bone like this came across it and it has me stumped looks like a reptile head almost and there isn’t any that big in Iowa


----------



## Troutthunter (May 4, 2018)

Anyone finding in st joe cty? I found some (sparse) yellows and grays last week. Nothing since the frost yesterday and today. Im kinda thinking it’ll pop early next week. Opinions?


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

I’m on the the Marshall St. joe line. Found a few here and there the last couple weeks... not many. I’m hoping they pop more after this warm and rain... idk tho. We shall see.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Toolfan.....

I will put my head on the block and say coccyx. The tailbone of some large animal. Looks like the rest of the pelvis is broken off.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

barndog said:


> Toolfan.....
> 
> I will put my head on the block and say coccyx. The tailbone of some large animal. Looks like the rest of the pelvis is broken off.


I have to agree, and that last pic is the one that does it. Looks like the base of the spinal chord.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

jdaniels313 said:


> Hey Kokomorel, I was picking up near a place called Broke Off Meadows and took a break to throw a line in a creek. I caught a few brookies and as I was sitting there in the sun enjoying the sounds of nature, it reminded me of your pics and description last fall of that little pond you were fishing at so I had to shoot you a few photos. It was a great day! Happy Shroomin'..........
> View attachment 33636
> View attachment 33638
> View attachment 33640


Is that white mushroom a puff ball?


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

well it was something, more than I figured fine, but it's something


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

guff76 said:


> View attachment 33766
> View attachment 33768
> well it was something, more than I figured fine, but it's something


those are nice..
* why didn't you expect more ?
* why do ya think ya didn't find more?


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> those are nice..
> * why didn't you expect more ?
> * why do ya think ya didn't find more?


Walked alot before found these, the resiviors have been hunted hard this year, actually found the pheasant backs first so went ahead n harvested them, and plus I ran out of daylight lol


----------



## Troutthunter (May 4, 2018)

sTEPHEN said:


> I’m on the the Marshall St. joe line. Found a few here and there the last couple weeks... not many. I’m hoping they pop more after this warm and rain... idk tho. We shall see.


Yea that’s what I’m kinda thinking. A guy I work with is all “season’s over it was jacked up from the weird weather.” I just agree and and try to looked as annoyed as him. But I don’t think it’s even begun. My ginormous oak tree is still only buds and the ground is still cold.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

All my woods is dry as a popcorn fart everything I found was dry


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

I went out last week a couple of times and never found a thing.  My season is over. 
Today I took some choice morels and crumbled them (more like, sacrificed, lol) and scattered them in my woods where I want them to come up.
I also tried my hand (again) at making a mushroom slurry. 5 gallon bucket, pinch of salt, molasses, water, elm saw dust, & mushrooms. I leave it set overnight, then take a dipper and cast it out in various places in my woods.
****Has anyone else ever tried thus or similar?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

MorelFanci said:


> I went out last week a couple of times and never found a thing.  My season is over.
> Today I took some choice morels and crumbled them (more like, sacrificed, lol) and scattered them in my woods where I want them to come up.
> I also tried my hand (again) at making a mushroom slurry. 5 gallon bucket, pinch of salt, molasses, water, elm saw dust, & mushrooms. I leave it set overnight, then take a dipper and cast it out in various places in my woods.
> ****Has anyone else ever tried thus or similar?


Some wood ashes I heard will help


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> Some wood ashes I heard will help


I've scattered ashes from wood burning stove from time to time too. (Sigh) I haven't seen much fruit (mushrooms) from my labors.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

Any of you fine Hoosier-folk coming up to michigan to continue the chase?! I’m in Jackson/washtenaw county. Happy to give some reporting and be of help if possible. I’m heading up to the Gaylord area for our annual mushroom camp foray next weekend the 22nd


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jms0001 said:


> Any of you fine Hoosier-folk coming up to michigan to continue the chase?! I’m in Jackson/washtenaw county. Happy to give some reporting and be of help if possible. I’m heading up to the Gaylord area for our annual mushroom camp foray next weekend the 22nd


For many years we have had a family foray in the Gaylord area but will not be able this year. Please keep me updated on all details. Thank you.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

N.E. Indiana, Last week or so most days and nights well below normal averages. Two nights with record lows. Rain expected for the next few days with normal daytime and well above night time normal's.
Lilacs starting to flower out so I hope we still have a flush left this year.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

MorelFanci said:


> I went out last week a couple of times and never found a thing.  My season is over.
> Today I took some choice morels and crumbled them (more like, sacrificed, lol) and scattered them in my woods where I want them to come up.
> I also tried my hand (again) at making a mushroom slurry. 5 gallon bucket, pinch of salt, molasses, water, elm saw dust, & mushrooms. I leave it set overnight, then take a dipper and cast it out in various places in my woods.
> ****Has anyone else ever tried thus or similar?


talk to @Stelthshroomer and @trahn008


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

mmh said:


> N.E. Indiana, Last week or so most days and nights well below normal averages. Two nights with record lows. Rain expected for the next few days with normal daytime and well above night time normal's.
> Lilacs starting to flower out so I hope we still have a flush left this year.


sounds Hopefull


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

MorelFanci said:


> I've scattered ashes from wood burning stove from time to time too. (Sigh) I haven't seen much fruit (mushrooms) from my labors.


 Ok to start of I don’t know a lot about this but I think I remember seeing that you should aerate the slurry something about the spores getting soggy and some other reasons but I would listen to wade not me


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

Found these this afternoon. First time this year that I've been in this woods. Got there late but I could see them everywhere. Picked these few before it got too dark. Will hit them hard tomorrow. Henry county


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

The Provider said:


> Found these this afternoon. First time this year that I've been in this woods. Got there late but I could see them everywhere. Picked these few before it got too dark. Will hit them hard tomorrow. Henry county


Really Awesome Reporting 
Thank You


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

mmh said:


> For many years we have had a family foray in the Gaylord area but will not be able this year. Please keep me updated on all details. Thank you.


Sorry to hear that. I’ll let you know how it goes for us


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

is anyone Hunting North of Indianapolis to Northern Indiana today


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

IM Hoping to make it out in Northern Indiana later this evening. After work... haven’t been finding much tho.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> is anyone Hunting North of Indianapolis to Northern Indiana today


Not today, storms off and on.


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

wade said:


> is anyone Hunting North of Indianapolis to Northern Indiana today


Hunting all weekend in wells County hope the rain helps


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Tomorrow I will be hunting northern Illinois above northern Indiana so I will give as much feed back as I can new spot so we will see wish me luck


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

@elmgirl did you have any luck up here in Illinois?


----------



## Cricket Beard (Apr 28, 2020)

wade said:


> is anyone Hunting North of Indianapolis to Northern Indiana today


I’m going out today in Elkhart will let you know how northern Indiana is doing


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Just a tease so far


----------



## mushroompizza (May 3, 2020)

Well, after a freeze, pouring rain and thunderstorms in NWI, it's 70 degrees & sunny right now.. I'm a newbie and hoping I can finally find something this weekend! From my attempts at researching, it sounds like LaPorte County might be the best bet around here... maybe less people around than Lake & Porter? We'll see I suppose. Fingers crossed, I don't think it's over!


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

2 wells county will be hunting hard tomorrow


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Well ether I suck at this or just bad luck was a very nice day everything seamed to be right but all I found was four and every other fungi


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Well ether I suck at this or just bad luck was a very nice day everything seamed to be right but all I found was four and every other fungi
> View attachment 33972
> View attachment 33974


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

@guff76 
Morel and Fishing clubs (for those that think they may be used as an axe. Not knowing anyone that would do that, but just saying.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> @guff76
> Morel and Fishing clubs (for those that think they may be used as an axe. Not knowing anyone that would do that, but just saying.


@Inthewild what do you use the hooked one for? Yea definitely don't think they will work very good as an axe, one hit n it'll break or just bend.
How are them there woods treating ya up north


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Question for all you Shroomers what’s the latest you ever found them in central Indiana


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

guff76 said:


> @Inthewild what do you use the hooked one for? Yea definitely don't think they will work very good as an axe, one hit n it'll break or just bend.
> How are them there woods treating ya up north


@guff76 It's a Gaff Guff. You know, to pull monster fish outta the water during ice fishing season. Well atleast I have a ice fishing season. Morels a different story up here in Wisconsin. NO moisture. Maybe rain late today or tomorrow. Then higher heat, that is if they haven't been baked at ground level.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 It's a Gaff Guff. You know, to pull monster fish outta the water during ice fishing season. Well atleast I have a ice fishing season. Morels a different story up here in Wisconsin. NO moisture. Maybe rain late today or tomorrow. Then higher heat, that is if they haven't been baked at ground level.


We will be done here in a week or so. I promise to do all that i can to direct rainfall your way.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 It's a Gaff Guff. You know, to pull monster fish outta the water during ice fishing season. Well atleast I have a ice fishing season. Morels a different story up here in Wisconsin. NO moisture. Maybe rain late today or tomorrow. Then higher heat, that is if they haven't been baked at ground level.


Ah I see, yea I've only been ice fishing once n was long time ago. Damn them must be some big fish you're pulling out. What are you catching that is that big?

Well maybe it'll turn out good for ya for some shrooms. I really wanted to go today but instead got the mower out n finally started cutting grass n it's going to take awhile lol it's tall n thick


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

guff76 said:


> Ah I see, yea I've only been ice fishing once n was long time ago. Damn them must be some big fish you're pulling out. What are you catching that is that big?
> 
> Well maybe it'll turn out good for ya for some shrooms. I really wanted to go today but instead got the mower out n finally started cutting grass n it's going to take awhile lol it's tall n thick


@guff76 Walleye, Northern Pike or Pickerel, Muskies, Sturgeon. The Fishing Club works great in deeper ice/snow conditions. Dry, dry, dry to quote a friend. No lilacs blooming. Maybe get some rain tonight and tomorrow. I would even eat Morel stumps if someone left them behind, but they ain't there. I ate some pheasantbacks today, not my favorite, but edible. The lawn can wait.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 Walleye, Northern Pike or Pickerel, Muskies, Sturgeon. The Fishing Club works great in deeper ice/snow conditions. Dry, dry, dry to quote a friend. No lilacs blooming. Maybe get some rain tonight and tomorrow. I would even eat Morel stumps if someone left them behind, but they ain't there. I ate some pheasantbacks today, not my favorite, but edible. The lawn can wait.


Yea I can see why ya would need a gaff then lol fingers crossed you all get some rain. We got some here this evening, maybe it'll go your way so can get you all some shrooms growing.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

How do my fellow shroom hunters cook pheasant backs? Have been seeing alot n might as well give it a whirl..so any ideas would be helpful


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

guff76 said:


> How do my fellow shroom hunters cook pheasant backs? Have been seeing alot n might as well give it a whirl..so any ideas would be helpful


@guff76 ..pheasant backs..
They are [email protected] should have a really good Recipe for that


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok have some thoughts and some questions first we went to northern Illinois Friday and Saturday only found four disappointing but had a great time in the woods found it strange that we found them all on the edge of the woods nothing nothing deep in the woods today we came across a patch off half frees














So my question is do most of you find half frees at the beginning of your season or did the first pops come before the freeze which I’ve seen pictures of with the tops freezer burnt 
Here was there weather for the last month







or has there season not fully come in the ground clutter was Thick what I would consider the end of the season around home or close to







so any thoughts would be appreciated?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Ok have some thoughts and some questions first we went to northern Illinois Friday and Saturday only found four disappointing but had a great time in the woods found it strange that we found them all on the edge of the woods nothing nothing deep in the woods today we came across a patch off half frees
> View attachment 34160
> View attachment 34162
> So my question is do most of you find half frees at the beginning of your season or did the first pops come before the freeze which I’ve seen pictures of with the tops freezer burnt
> ...


Yep ....Half frees and the little tulip Morels ..signal that You are into the last of the season in that area...
Not Over but almost .. so continue looking there everyday now because it should be Over in no more than a 5 - 8 day window
Sounds like you are already into the 5 days


----------



## IndianaNut (Apr 12, 2020)

wade said:


> Yep ....Half frees ..signal that You are into the last of the season in that area...
> Not Over but almost .. so continue looking there everyday now because it should be Over in no more than a 5 - 8 day window
> Sounds like you are already into the 5 days


I’ve always thought sequence was blacks, greys, half-free, then yellows with a fair amount of overlap. My season this year started with greys+half-free then half-frees ended and onto greys+yellows, then just yellows

Of course, not wanting to start a what grows when WAR! Just sharing my experiences


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Kokomorel said:


> Question for all you Shroomers what’s the latest you ever found them in central Indiana


May 13 is latest I’ve found NICE ones, and I’m really thinking about breaking that record today. It’s just more pleasant hunting earlier than later. The bugs and undergrowth aren’t as bad and the mushrooms are better quality. Of course later you may find the record breaker for size especially this year. I can tell you I haven’t been skunked yet and the last time I was out was the 11th. Of course your not going to find a great mess of them and it’s going to be very hard hunting. Try hunting in thick pine trees or steep ravines where the sun don’t get to at all. 

My friends wife who I take hunting always has a couple of big greys pop up next to her shed on the north side under about 10 pine trees every year about June. We always laugh at it and it’s almost unbelievable until you see the morels standing up. It just doesn’t get warm there until late.


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

When I hunt we don’t pick half-frees and I won’t let anybody else pick them either. It’s a long running joke from maybe 20 years ago. That season we picked so many damn half-frees it was insane but we didn’t find hardly any morels. So the saying became if you pick the half-frees that’s all you’ll find the rest of the day. We still pass them up to this day and associate half-frees with bad years but that’s probably not true at all.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

In my experience, half-frees are early. I don't see many blacks. The first grays and semilibera coincide in these parts.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

IndianaNut said:


> I’ve always thought sequence was blacks, greys, half-free, then yellows with a fair amount of overlap. My season this year started with greys+half-free then half-frees ended and onto greys+yellows, then just yellows
> 
> Of course, not wanting to start a what grows when WAR! Just sharing my experiences


In my personal experience, they did not follow to normal sequence this year. 
But I agree with your sequence. I would add Bigfoots to the *end *of the morel season however.


----------



## jesterman5 (May 1, 2016)

Nice rainy day up in northeast Indiana. All of these were pretty fresh. Only went for a couple hours. I know there are so many more out there. Unfortunately probably my last chance to get out. May try again Friday if I can.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jesterman5 said:


> View attachment 34222
> View attachment 34224
> Nice rainy day up in northeast Indiana. All of these were pretty fresh. Only went for a couple hours. I know there are so many more out there. Unfortunately probably my last chance to get out. May try again Friday if I can.


Looking Good 
THANK YOU for your Report


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

few more wells county


----------



## jamson3 (May 8, 2015)

Huntington County today


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Tool fan said:


> @elmgirl did you have any luck up here in Illinois?


A little but nothing to brag about needless to say my spot is now a horsecamp


----------



## Larry Cheddar (May 13, 2018)

Found a bunch of small grays on the state line, St Joe Co, on Friday. Pretty late for that woods but the weather has been weird. No peckerheads too which is odd. Lots of rain since then. Wednesday should be great.


----------



## Larry Cheddar (May 13, 2018)

Chicken of the Woods in May???? Thoughts??


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

Larry Cheddar said:


> Chicken of the Woods in May???? Thoughts??
> View attachment 34292


Yes, usually not a spring mushroom but I found one last year. I was educated about only harvesting the end yellow parts thou. I guess you can harvest it through out the year of you don’t take all of it.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

elmgirl said:


> A little but nothing to brag about needless to say my spot is now a horsecamp


@elmgirl I'm always amazed year after year how much can change. 

I have to admit, it seems like mushrooms spots attract people,
and garbage and huge fallen trees, horsecamps, etc etc.

Like all the energy in the universe is pulling like gravity to honey holes!

Since I noticed this a few years ago, I engage to always continue to open up new territory.
Always.

In business, we call this "attrition."

There are always customers falling off the back. So we need to constantly be adding to the front end.

Mushroom grounds, the same.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Larry Cheddar said:


> Chicken of the Woods in May???? Thoughts??
> View attachment 34292


 found this on May 8 few years back


----------



## Larry Cheddar (May 13, 2018)

jslwalls said:


> Yes, usually not a spring mushroom but I found one last year. I was educated about only harvesting the end yellow parts thou. I guess you can harvest it through out the year of you don’t take all of it.





Tool fan said:


> found this on May 8 few years back
> View attachment 34306


Thanks! I found out about trimming it off after I got to a phone signal.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

noskydaddy said:


> @elmgirl I'm always amazed year after year how much can change.
> 
> I have to admit, it seems like mushrooms spots attract people,
> and garbage and huge fallen trees, horsecamps, etc etc.
> ...


YES..and Motorcycle trails, right through the middle of so many Honey Holes...
Yet they never seem to see the Morels
Because I still find um right there


----------



## sTEPHEN (Apr 14, 2017)

Was out in northern Indiana some this weekend... found a few... here is what I found...


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

can anybody tell me what these are


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Larry Cheddar said:


> Chicken of the Woods in May???? Thoughts??
> View attachment 34292


It can happen. I've found meadow mushrooms, aka "pinkies", _Agaricus campestris_ in a very wet Spring, when I normally find them in the Fall. Right up until the first frost! 



Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 34398
> can anybody tell me what these are


Kind of looks like "squaw root". A very fresh pop. Don't know if they're good for anything, but they sure do fool you for morels when you're walking in the woods!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I found some very fresh chicken of the woods today on a log in front of my house. This is a log that produced last year also. I’m across the river in KY near Louisville. 1 1/2 lbs total.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rick said:


> View attachment 34428
> I found some very fresh chicken of the woods today on a log in front of my house. This is a log that produced last year also. I’m across the river in KY near Louisville. 1 1/2 lbs total.


John Connor..it is Time

THANK YOU !! @rick


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 34398
> can anybody tell me what these are





shroomsearcher said:


> It can happen. I've found meadow mushrooms, aka "pinkies", _Agaricus campestris_ in a very wet Spring, when I normally find them in the Fall. Right up until the first frost!
> 
> Kind of looks like "squaw root". A very fresh pop. Don't know if they're good for anything, but they sure do fool you for morels when you're walking in the woods!


Yeah the infamous squawroot. I call it bear corn. Same.

It's the most disaapointing thing for a morel hunter to see! LOL


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 34398
> can anybody tell me what these are


Yea, the things you see out of the corner of your eye and make your heart jump a beat, that plant. Good question.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Well looks like my morel season is over but CHANTS are about 42 days away good luck shrooming


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

I think its getting close to end not finding fresh shrooms


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 34522
> View attachment 34524
> I think its getting close to end not finding fresh shrooms


 still finding fresh ones along the state line but nothing south.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

jg010682 said:


> Is that white mushroom a puff ball?


Yes. I actually ran over it with my truck and when I got out to grab a Morel I seen it laying in my tire track! It was so firm and fresh that I was still able to clean it up and eat it! It was great mixed with sausage & scrambled eggs in the morning.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

cwlake said:


> still finding fresh ones along the state line but nothing south.


Will be out Thursday in Steuben Co. hoping to find late ones or find new turf.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 34512
> View attachment 34514
> View attachment 34516
> View attachment 34518
> ...


Let the Chant hunt begin.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

noskydaddy said:


> Yeah the infamous squawroot. I call it bear corn. Same.
> 
> It's the most disaapointing thing for a morel hunter to see! LOL


Corn cobs and walnut shells are also devastating.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

cwlake said:


> still finding fresh ones along the state line but nothing south.


Will be hitting just south of the state line Thursday, hope for finds and will report. Shroom on my friend


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

mmh said:


> Will be hitting just south of the state line Thursday, hope for finds and will report. Shroom on my friend


Thats Great..
REPORT in SOON !!!


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

Kokomorel said:


> Question for all you Shroomers what’s the latest you ever found them in central Indiana


May 23rd for me. Last time I was out was sunday. Found 7. None were fresh. Got a feeling it has ended here


----------



## The Provider (Mar 17, 2020)

wade said:


> Yep ....Half frees ..signal that You are into the last of the season in that area...
> Not Over but almost .. so continue looking there everyday now because it should be Over in no more than a 5 - 8 day window
> Sounds like you are already into the 5 days


Half frees are early for me. And you are correct. the undergrowth is getting so tall, that it could be hiding big yellows and you never see them. I believe if it had not been for the varying temperatures during the crucial growing time, it would have been a bumper year. Just goes to show how much critical a consistent temperature is for growth. My thoughts anyway.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Skunked today but did enjoy the time out with my sister. Spent time training her on tree I.D. came across two turkeys, one deer and a few Sand Hill Cranes in fields. Also learned a few things from a guy we came across fishing for Rainbow Trout. 
I had heart palpitations when I started finding squaw root for the first time. They were the size of the smallest one in post #2608. Gonna try it again tomorrow. Shroom on my friends


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 34512
> View attachment 34514
> View attachment 34516
> View attachment 34518
> ...


@Kokomorel...Love the photos!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Larry Cheddar said:


> Chicken of the Woods in May???? Thoughts??
> View attachment 34292


We get 'em out here in CA anywhere from Oct. to May depending on the heat (temp) and moisture! Cool find!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

mmh said:


> Corn cobs and walnut shells are also devastating.


Pine cones, dog turds, it goes on and on... LOL


----------



## Cricket Beard (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Cricket Beard (Apr 28, 2020)

Cricket Beard said:


> View attachment 34812


----------



## Cricket Beard (Apr 28, 2020)

I apologize for not knowing what I’m doing !! I’m trying to share what I’ve found in the woods here in Elkhart the past few days. I have to confess I do not eat mushrooms..... I just love the hunt the peacefulness the family time and the beauty and would like to share what I have saw this year


----------



## Cricket Beard (Apr 28, 2020)

Cricket Beard said:


> View attachment 34818
> View attachment 34820
> View attachment 34822
> View attachment 34824
> ...


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the pics! I would frame some of those.


----------



## Mtmike79 (Mar 31, 2018)

Well I'm all done for this year will be back in the spring.goodluck everyone going north


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

is anyone HUNTING TODAY??
Well ...Today is the Big day for Me..
My Dad Only Hunted Morels..
So thats all I've been Hunting for 55yrs
Shit Man that's Crazy......
Me and Chewy are headed out..
And anything FUNGI is what I'm Hunting
I'll check-in soon


----------



## Sparky668 (Apr 27, 2020)

So I came up to Noble County to visit friends and was wondering if anyone has been finding them around here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Sparky668 said:


> So I came up to Noble County to visit friends and was wondering if anyone has been finding them around here. Thanks in advance!


@Sparky668 .. be best to here from someone local like @mmh ..
But I know they were finding good fresh yellows bout 2 weeks ago..
So I would suggest pull off the sides of roads & hwys where there is a bridge crossing ditches or creeks..with Sycamore trees..and give a slow look because they hide so very well in Sycamore leaves even big yellow hide easily from you..
"You Won't Knowif You Don't Go"
So have a look and report to us all later


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

?? Pics #1


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

?? Pics #2


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

pic #3


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Breakfast of champions
> View attachment 34954


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 34956


Yumo for the Tumo


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

that all for Me & Chewy today..
Really Enjoyed slow walking without all the competition concerns..
We will circle back to this spot again


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Outstanding pictures.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Temps. in the 80s for a few days, My season is done.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Made a stop by the "zig zag" on the way home and found my first Chickens














and I see more


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

More...and Chewy spotted them also..








This one grew with a lollipop stick for Me


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Got'um cleaned up..
Time to Cook some with Breakfast


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Robinbluebird finally got her fill after 2 an a half skillets full


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Well I got about a month before Chants are gonna start coming on this is what I’ve been doing


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 35018
> View attachment 35020
> View attachment 35022
> View attachment 35024
> Well I got about a month before Chants are gonna start coming on this is what I’ve been doing


Remember to keep us posted on Chants! I want to learn how to hunt these better. 

I didn't get my fix with morels this year due to weather. (SAD FACE)


----------



## MaxT (May 10, 2020)

jms0001 said:


> Any of you fine Hoosier-folk coming up to michigan to continue the chase?! I’m in Jackson/washtenaw county. Happy to give some reporting and be of help if possible. I’m heading up to the Gaylord area for our annual mushroom camp foray next weekend the 22nd[/QU





jms0001 said:


> Any of you fine Hoosier-folk coming up to michigan to continue the chase?! I’m in Jackson/washtenaw county. Happy to give some reporting and be of help if possible. I’m heading up to the Gaylord area for our annual mushroom camp foray next weekend the 22nd


MC, HOPE YOUR CAMP FORAY WAS A GOOD ONE. THINKING OF COMING UP TO CADILLAC & GAYLORD AREA THIS WEEK INTO THE WEEKEND. WONDERING IF RAIN CAME IN UP IN THAT AREA? THANKS FOR ANY HELP.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

MaxT said:


> MC, HOPE YOUR CAMP FORAY WAS A GOOD ONE. THINKING OF COMING UP TO CADILLAC & GAYLORD AREA THIS WEEK INTO THE WEEKEND. WONDERING IF RAIN CAME IN UP IN THAT AREA? THANKS FOR ANY HELP.


Had great company and ate like kings!! I was there from Friday to Monday, we had 2 good soaking rains. My group found about 70 or so mushrooms over 2 hunts, one Saturday and one on Sunday. Also got meet the famous @jack! We finally got into a nice area and were scoring decent on north northwest facing hillsides and hilltops. All fresh grays and yellows just starting. I think that same area will be excellent by the end of the week or weekend for the big blondes. We were also finding fresh blacks at lower elevations. All dead standing ash trees. I’d be up there in a heart beat if I could but I have my daughter’s birthday this weekend. I recommend making the trip. We were in Johannesburg area just north of Lewiston. Hope this info helps, good luck if you make the trip!!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I Really Don't know a Thing about Hunting after Morel season.. FUNGI ..
LIKE;
* Chicken of the wood
* Chantelles
* and so many other fungi that I seen when I hunted just two days ago..
But now I've Learned the chicken of the Woods are to be found within 10 days of the End of Morels in my area..
So.... what else is about ready Out there
* Chantelles ?
* lions mane ?
* ??
Hhhmmm ? I don’t know?
But I'm about to find out..


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm not sure..
But according to my timing of season here in Monroe County Indiana...
Seems that Chicken of the woods should be found, 
Across the entire State of Indiana.. Now ?


----------



## MaxT (May 10, 2020)

jms0001 said:


> Had great company and ate like kings!! I was there from Friday to Monday, we had 2 good soaking rains. My group found about 70 or so mushrooms over 2 hunts, one Saturday and one on Sunday. Also got meet the famous @jack! We finally got into a nice area and were scoring decent on north northwest facing hillsides and hilltops. All fresh grays and yellows just starting. I think that same area will be excellent by the end of the week or weekend for the big blondes. We were also finding fresh blacks at lower elevations. All dead standing ash trees. I’d be up there in a heart beat if I could but I have my daughter’s birthday this weekend. I recommend making the trip. We were in Johannesburg area just north of Lewiston. Hope this info helps, good luck if you make the trip!!


Thanks much for the update, appreciated. Glad had great weekend. Have to keep up with your daughter. They grow up quickly. I have two! Quick question. Is the ground your on up that way state ground? I’ve been mushroom hunting 60+ yrs at home in Indiana & Cadillac. Have never hunted Wolverine area, but want to give it a go while I’m still able to walk the woods. Thanks


----------



## MaxT (May 10, 2020)

wade said:


> I'm not sure..
> But according to my timing of season here in Monroe County Indiana...
> Seems that Chicken of the woods should be found,
> Across the entire State of Indiana.. Now ?


Wade, I’m straight north of Indpls about 60 miles from MI line. I usually don’t find chicken mushrooms until July. Hen of the woods come up in late Sept, early Oct timeframe for me.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

MaxT said:


> Wade, I’m straight north of Indpls about 60 miles from MI line. I usually don’t find chicken mushrooms until July. Hen of the woods come up in late Sept, early Oct timeframe for me.


@MaxT ... and Everyone
That sounds about right.. Yet
We will only know forsure as the days pass
* I'd heard / seen chicken of the woods already found this year..
In..Kentucky, in Michigan
and Here in Monroe County by Another person..as well as Me..
** and just posted today in Wisconsin 
By @foodgirly **
I'm just trying to figure it out..
So far seems like they are just gonna come in scattered patches and finally fill in the Middles...similar as the Morels do..


----------



## PORT (Nov 10, 2018)

Anyone know what these are?


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

wade said:


> I Really Don't know a Thing about Hunting after Morel season.. FUNGI ..
> LIKE;
> * Chicken of the wood
> * Chantelles
> ...


Right about the same time morels are growing you should be able to start finding oysters then the chicken and crown tip corels should start to show up. After it has been good and hot like 90+ and rainy for a while your chantrells should show up here in mn its usually some time in July and then you should start to find lobsters. Hen of the woods is a fall mushroom so when it gets to late summer early fall (it might be later down) is when you should start to see them. And not sure if you guys have chaga down there or not but winter is when you should pick it. Hope that helps wade.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jg010682 said:


> Right about the same time morels are growing you should be able to start finding oysters then the chicken and crown tip corels should start to show up. After it has been good and hot like 90+ and rainy for a while your chantrells should show up here in mn its usually some time in July and then you should start to find lobsters. Hen of the woods is a fall mushroom so when it gets to late summer early fall (it might be later down) is when you should start to see them. And not sure if you guys have chaga down there or not but winter is when you should pick it. Hope that helps wade.


Yep Thank You @jg010682


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

MaxT said:


> Thanks much for the update, appreciated. Glad had great weekend. Have to keep up with your daughter. They grow up quickly. I have two! Quick question. Is the ground your on up that way state ground? I’ve been mushroom hunting 60+ yrs at home in Indiana & Cadillac. Have never hunted Wolverine area, but want to give it a go while I’m still able to walk the woods. Thanks


Yes all state ground. We camped out up there remotely, which is what we always do. But I think the state and private parks are still closed until sometime in June


----------



## River Birch Run (Mar 29, 2020)

@wade I found Lion's mane on Fri and Sat while I was cleaning up the last of the morels. I to also found chicken's on Mon. I thought the lions mane was outstanding. I read to put it in a med heat pan to cook out the water before putting the butter in. I've never tasted anything like it I can't wait for fall now to find more.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

River Birch Run said:


> @wade I found Lion's mane on Fri and Sat while I was cleaning up the last of the morels. I to also found chicken's on Mon. I thought the lions mane was outstanding. I read to put it in a med heat pan to cook out the water before putting the butter in. I've never tasted anything like it I can't wait for fall now to find more.


oh..Wow Thank You..
I knew I need to get Back out there..
So Very Encouraging Thank You..
I Might, Stay in the Woods this Summer
and allow the Spouse visit my campsites.. 
once or twice a week...WAIT
NO NO NO..
make that;
** Once every week or two
** and By Scheduled Appointment Only !!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Well well well what do we have here I spy with my little eye something orange on top and yellow on the bottom







and whats this looks yummy














And last but not least idk what these are














but thirty minute walk with the dog wanted to just take a look around so I’ll be going back for the crown tipped for sure any ideas on how much more it will grow or timeline of life thanks


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

PORT said:


> View attachment 35070
> Anyone know what these are?


maple


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Tool fan said:


> Well well well what do we have here I spy with my little eye something orange on top and yellow on the bottom
> View attachment 35158
> and whats this looks yummy
> View attachment 35160
> ...


Its so Very Amazing ..
all the FUNGI that is out there


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 35018
> View attachment 35020
> View attachment 35022
> View attachment 35024
> Well I got about a month before Chants are gonna start coming on this is what I’ve been doing


Man, I haven't had a good mess of crappy in a ****'s age! Him and those bass look like a good meal Kokomorel! I'm jealous! (nice catch!)


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

wade said:


> Made a stop by the "zig zag" on the way home and found my first Chickens
> View attachment 34962
> View attachment 34964
> and I see more


That looks like a fresh batch there Wade! I can feel a drop of drool forming in the corner of my mouth....!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Chewy and Me are in the Woods look'n


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

WHAT







? 
I'm guessing its either POISONIS 
Or Highly Medesonel..
But I'm telling right now
I ain't putting in my mouth


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

What ?? This















Here it is..Coral FUNGI


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

wade said:


> WHAT
> View attachment 35190
> ?
> I'm guessing its either POISONIS
> ...


That's a Stinkhorn Wade. Supposedly they are not poisonous but have a disgusting noxious smell! I agree....don't put it in your mouth! lol.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

wade said:


> WHAT
> View attachment 35190
> ?
> I'm guessing its either POISONIS
> ...





jdaniels313 said:


> That's a Stinkhorn Wade. Supposedly they are not poisonous but have a disgusting noxious smell! I agree....don't put it in your mouth! lol.


That IS the infamous stinkhorn. I call it the devil's dickhole. Or the devil's stink-finger.

One thing is for sure, it's a right of passage that all who come across is must smell it. 
I don't make the rules!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

These are old pics but looks like a cross between the two


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

My Morel season isnt over (at least in my dreams) found about 15 last night around 2 A.M.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Grandson said good job nana n papaw


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Grandson said good job nana n papaw
> View attachment 35270


That Feels Good..
Happy for Yall..


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

elmgirl said:


> Grandson said good job nana n papaw
> View attachment 35270


Awsome! How far north to get those?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

mmh said:


> My Morel season isnt over (at least in my dreams) found about 15 last night around 2 A.M.


It is, what it Was ....Keep Enjoy'n Dream'n
And ..Soon We'll have More Morels.
My Head & Heart, R Already Have'n Feel'ns
for Spring 2021


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

cwlake said:


> Awsome! How far north to get those?


Most came from charlevoix county and indian river area


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

wade said:


> That Feels Good..
> Happy for Yall..


Thanks @wade hope you guys r doing well


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

2020 season has come to a close for me.But sure had a good time and got to meet some new people along the way like elm girl and shroom crusher wished could have talked to u some more but we were all heading out like u so maybe next year and will be checking on ur first post next year to give us a heads up.To the rest of the mushroom forum May the good lord bless you and ur families.Hope see you all in 2021


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Grandson first ones ever 2020


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Dfiggy28 said:


> View attachment 35302
> View attachment 35304
> View attachment 35306
> View attachment 35306
> [/QUOTWhat county and what type of log was that on nice find


What county and what type of log was that on very nice find


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> What ?? This
> View attachment 35192
> View attachment 35194
> 
> ...


I found the very starts of the coral


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> It is, what it Was ....Keep Enjoy'n Dream'n
> And ..Soon We'll have More Morels.
> My Head & Heart, R Already Have'n Feel'ns
> for Spring 2021


Or we could go way north and find nothing


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Kokomorel said:


> Or we could go way north and find nothing


Wade I think I’m dreaming lm dreaming like mmh


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Kokomorel said:


> What county and what type of log was that on very nice find


I'm actually in Northern KY. It was on a fallen oak.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Dfiggy28 said:


> View attachment 35302
> View attachment 35304
> View attachment 35306
> View attachment 35306


 Is it a chicken?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Dfiggy28 said:


> Is it a chicken?


Looks like it to me one of my favs


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 35308
> 
> I found the very starts of the coral


Nice..i read that "Coral" FUNGI 
*is edible..
*but shouldn't eat much at once
*or can make cause Nausea 
*Everyone should read alot more about any Fungi ..and Learn a lot more before 
EATING ANY...
I only read one small article about "Coral"
So far.. so I'm still not confident enough to Eat any yet


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Dfiggy28 said:


> Is it a chicken?


It is a chicken very tasty


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Dfiggy28 said:


> View attachment 35302
> View attachment 35304
> View attachment 35306
> View attachment 35306


That would be lataporus cincinnatus one type of chicken of the woods it usually grows from the ground out of roots of trees but you have found one of the rare occasions were it will grow out of the tree itself


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

jg010682 said:


> That would be lataporus cincinnatus one type of chicken of the woods it usually grows from the ground out of roots of trees but you have found one of the rare occasions were it will grow out of the tree itself


Thanks for the info


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

No problem there are only 2 types that we need to wory about in this area of the us the 3rd grows over on the west coast and Alaska i dont think we have it anywere near Minnesota or Indiana


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jg010682 said:


> That would be lataporus cincinnatus one type of chicken of the woods it usually grows from the ground out of roots of trees but you have found one of the rare occasions were it will grow out of the tree itself


It sure looks fresh and good...
Very interesting ..Pastel colors


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Dfiggy28 said:


> I'm actually in Northern KY. It was on a fallen oak.


@Dfiggy28 
Northern Kentucky, Well it sure is Nice along that Ohio River...
Where are you Near ?


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Since we were talking about chickens this morning i just thought i would share this one with you had to pick it before the bugs destroyed it otherwise i would have left it for another day or two. But this one is going to be verry tender so its not so bad.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

jg010682 said:


> That would be lataporus cincinnatus one type of chicken of the woods it usually grows from the ground out of roots of trees but you have found one of the rare occasions were it will grow out of the tree itself


That's for the great info. I usually only hunt morels and oysters because of my uncertainty about others.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

wade said:


> @Dfiggy28
> Northern Kentucky, Well it sure is Nice along that Ohio River...
> Where are you Near ?


I'm close to the Ohio River here. Im just outside of Augusta KY.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Dfiggy28 said:


> That's for the great info. I usually only hunt morels and oysters because of my uncertainty about others.


Give them chickens a try I think you will like them


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Kokomorel said:


> Give them chickens a try I think you will like them


Will do. Any suggestions on prep? Butter and garlic is my usual go to.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Dfiggy28 said:


> Will do. Any suggestions on prep? Butter and garlic is my usual go to.


Go to the dinner plate trend for chickens alot of good ways to cook them


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Dfiggy28 said:


> View attachment 35322
> View attachment 35324
> View attachment 35326


Any clue? It was right under my chicken.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Im pretty sure that is a type of oyster mushroon cut one off and smell it. It should smell like black licorice.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

jg010682 said:


> Im pretty sure that is a type of oyster mushroon cut one off and smell it. It should smell like black licorice.


I thought it was oysters. It was bigger than any I've found before so I left them.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Man..this is such Beautiful weather across Indiana today..im Feel'n Really Good..
I want to get in the woods again this week and find something Fungi !!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

@jg010682
@Kokomorel
- thoughts gentleman? I'm trying to get the nerve to try this
one as I believe it to be _Laetiporous sulphureus, _Chicken of the woods. 

The real chicken on the woods is me trying new mushrooms.

Fallen oak log and just primo tender, clean, fresh.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

@noskydaddy fry that sucker up in some butter and garlic that is lataporus sulfurous (chicken of the woods) nice bright orange to it. Look at the underside of it should be a nice bright yellow just like the edges of it. There is another type of chicken of the woods that you guys should have there too its lataporus cincinnatus. Grows usually from roots of trees and gets more colorful as in red pink and orange colors with a white or cream colored underside. Here is a few pictures to reference for lataporus cincinnatus.


----------



## rationalcog (May 21, 2019)

Dfiggy28 said:


> Will do. Any suggestions on prep? Butter and garlic is my usual go to.


My two faves are fried up like chicken strips (or chicken parm), and slow cooked like shredded bbq chicken. They’ve got a texture that lends themselves to anything like that!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

wade said:


> I Really Don't know a Thing about Hunting after Morel season.. FUNGI ..
> LIKE;
> * Chicken of the wood
> * Chantelles
> ...


I'm picking before white season up here.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

jg010682 said:


> @noskydaddy fry that sucker up in some butter and garlic that is lataporus sulfurous (chicken of the woods) nice bright orange to it. Look at the underside of it should be a nice bright yellow just like the edges of it. There is another type of chicken of the woods that you guys should have there too its lataporus cincinnatus. Grows usually from roots of trees and gets more colorful as in red pink and orange colors with a white or cream colored underside. Here is a few pictures to reference for lataporus cincinnatus.
> View attachment 35346
> View attachment 35348
> View attachment 35350
> View attachment 35352


My favorite. Slight floral scent.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

celticcurl said:


> My favorite. Slight floral scent.


@Kokomorel @jg010682 

Well, I ate them and survived! They were excellent. Garlic and butter, as recommended. Sat great in my stomach too.

Thanks.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I have quite a pile of ...of...
Things? I need to accomplish 
Around the house, and on the Farm..
and other stuff...i will try to get in the woods Hunting again this week..
Me and Chewy took a 25 minute walk along the White River today it was enjoyable but not really good habitat for Fungi Hunting


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Did some fishing with the wife this weekend we caught quite a few we took a little walk in the woods and around found quite a few asparagus plants will put them in my GPS for next year a.k.a. my head


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Good Morning 2:18 am Tuesday 
... i woke up and Having a Cup of Coffee 
Then back to bed again later..
Probably be up for an Hour..
IS ANYONE ELSE AWAKE & ON HERE ?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Looks like a dry start for summer shrooms


----------



## ShroomerDan (Apr 2, 2020)

Found these this evening. I’m in western Michigan right now but I live in NWI. Michigan doesn’t have a thread like this so I’m posting em here 
First time finding reishi!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

ShroomerDan said:


> View attachment 35460
> View attachment 35462
> Found these this evening. I’m in western Michigan right now but I live in NWI. Michigan doesn’t have a thread like this so I’m posting em here
> First time finding reishi!


Howdy @ShroomerDan 
Will you be Hunting over this weekend or any next week


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

I was wondering if all o


Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 35440
> Looks like a dry start for summer shrooms


 I was wondering if all of the heat we had last week would get some chants started? I went for a quick walk on some trails Tues. and got mauled by mosquitos and deer flies.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

cwlake said:


> I was wondering if all o
> 
> I was wondering if all of the heat we had last week would get some chants started? I went for a quick walk on some trails Tues. and got mauled by mosquitos and deer flies.


I have been out once and didn't find any, ticks were bad. Does anyone know of a soil temp. range
where they should be up? Good luck Summer Shroomers, get ready to sweat.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

cwlake said:


> I was wondering if all o
> 
> I was wondering if all of the heat we had last week would get some chants started? I went for a quick walk on some trails Tues. and got mauled by mosquitos and deer flies.


It mite if you have the Moisture in the ground my first fines are usually end of June 1 of July


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

mmh said:


> I have been out once and didn't find any, ticks were bad. Does anyone know of a soil temp. range
> where they should be up? Good luck Summer Shroomers, get ready to sweat.


MMH I’ve never checked soil temperature during Chants season I will give it a try and let you know The season cannot come soon enough for me dreaming of the hunt


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

ShroomerDan said:


> View attachment 35460
> View attachment 35462
> Found these this evening. I’m in western Michigan right now but I live in NWI. Michigan doesn’t have a thread like this so I’m posting em here
> First time finding reishi!


Wow, those are spectacular! I'm guessing you found these more toward the big lake?


----------



## ShroomerDan (Apr 2, 2020)

wade said:


> Howdy @ShroomerDan
> Will you be Hunting over this weekend or any next week


I don’t think I’ll make it out this weekend, I’m helping my dad replace a retaining wall and we need to get it done before we head back to Indiana. I’ll try to get another hunt in on Monday though.


----------



## ShroomerDan (Apr 2, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Wow, those are spectacular! I'm guessing you found these more toward the big lake?


Yep, about 4 miles inland.


----------



## bjcol (May 6, 2019)

@Kokomorel I've never hunted chanterelles. Far as I know I've never eaten them either. Had so much fun finding morels this year I'm thinking about going on the hunt for these. I'm in West Lafayette which is roughly the same latitude as Kokomo. Can you give me a general idea of when chanterelle season is for us? You mentioned early finds end of June or 1st of July. When does the chanterelle season typically end for you? Thanks in advance for any tips!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

bjcol said:


> @Kokomorel I've never hunted chanterelles. Far as I know I've never eaten them either. Had so much fun finding morels this year I'm thinking about going on the hunt for these. I'm in West Lafayette which is roughly the same latitude as Kokomo. Can you give me a general idea of when chanterelle season is for us? You mentioned early finds end of June or 1st of July. When does the chanterelle season typically end for you? Thanks in advance for any tips!


I'm trying to get organized, to where I can get in the woods once a week
. So that whenever the time is right for chantrells and other Fungi..
I will already be right there with it.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

bjcol said:


> @Kokomorel I've never hunted chanterelles. Far as I know I've never eaten them either. Had so much fun finding morels this year I'm thinking about going on the hunt for these. I'm in West Lafayette which is roughly the same latitude as Kokomo. Can you give me a general idea of when chanterelle season is for us? You mentioned early finds end of June or 1st of July. When does the chanterelle season typically end for you? Thanks in advance for any tips!


Typically ends for me around September Depends on the weather if it’s hot and rainy they’ll be up


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

bjcol said:


> @Kokomorel I've never hunted chanterelles. Far as I know I've never eaten them either. Had so much fun finding morels this year I'm thinking about going on the hunt for these. I'm in West Lafayette which is roughly the same latitude as Kokomo. Can you give me a general idea of when chanterelle season is for us? You mentioned early finds end of June or 1st of July. When does the chanterelle season typically end for you? Thanks in advance for any tips!


You might check out the Indiana site Chants and summer mushrooms number three read through it you’ll find some good tips and places to hunt it’s last years thread good luck shrooming


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Why stop at MORELS!?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Heading out after work today hope to find some summer shrooms


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Not looking bad out there moisture in the ground wasn’t bad didn’t find any chants I think if things stay the same we keep moisture in the ground could look good bugs were not bad and no ticks good luck shrooming


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> Not looking bad out there moisture in the ground wasn’t bad didn’t find any chants I think if things stay the same we keep moisture in the ground could look good bugs were not bad and no ticks good luck shrooming


Keep us posted.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

We have the temps just need rain bad


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Happy Father’s Day to all good luck shrooming


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> Happy Father’s Day to all good luck shrooming


Dido


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey Guys and Gals, hope summer has been good to you. Stay safe, thinking of all of you.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

mmh said:


> Hey Guys and Gals, hope summer has been good to you. Stay safe, thinking of all of you.


 I need some woods time soon! Should be something out there by now. Chickens, Black stainer, or chants, I've found all of them in June.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Cwlake I’m in Miami County now getting some much-needed rain probably got close to an inch in the last two hours no chanterelles yet won’t be long though this rain will help plus the hot weather we got coming next week


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Well end up finding some under oak tree in a low spot probably 10 miles down the road from where I was earlier bunch of little Chants


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Some other finds from today


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Couldn’t take it had to pick a few fresh fish and shrooms tonight


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 35666
> View attachment 35668
> View attachment 35670
> Couldn’t take it had to pick a few fresh fish and shrooms tonight


Wow @Kokomorel those are some Awesome finds...
I gotta get out there


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Was out with my wife this morning for about a half hour this morning she found her first Chants


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 35746
> View attachment 35748
> Was out with my wife this morning for about a half hour this morning she found her first Chants


oh..Man
That gonna be good eat'n... @Kokomorel 
I've been Prioritizing working on Our Tractor


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Found some unique chants today Red Chants rarely grow half the size of the goldens these were pretty small but I had to pick them only the second time I’ve ever seen them Good luck shrooming


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Red and golden side by side


----------



## bjcol (May 6, 2019)

Curious if anyone can definitively identify these as chanterelles, or not chanterelles. And why or why not? Never hunted chanterelles so I don't know, even after looking at some videos and such. Could be jack-o-lanterns? Or something else? These were growing in my parents yard, but they live in a wooded area. They seem pretty dried out to me, and we haven't gotten near enough rain in West Lafayette lately, so I'm not sure these even fully developed properly compared to how they would if we had gotten more rain around here.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

bjcol said:


> Curious if anyone can definitively identify these as chanterelles, or not chanterelles. And why or why not? Never hunted chanterelles so I don't know, even after looking at some videos and such. Could be jack-o-lanterns? Or something else? These were growing in my parents yard, but they live in a wooded area. They seem pretty dried out to me, and we haven't gotten near enough rain in West Lafayette lately, so I'm not sure these even fully developed properly compared to how they would if we had gotten more rain around here.
> View attachment 35806
> View attachment 35808
> View attachment 35810
> ...


U have chants Chants grow from the ground Jack-o-lantern grow from trees here is a pic of jacks


----------



## bjcol (May 6, 2019)

Thank you! I _thought so_, but wanted to be sure.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 35820
> View attachment 35822
> 
> U have chants Chants grow from the ground Jack-o-lantern grow from trees here is a pic of jacks


Jacks can grow from the ground as well but usually growing from the root system of the tree. Also jacks are more orange, where chants are egg yoke yellow and don't grow in big clusters like jacks. the gills on jacks are sharp and close together. where as the chants have dull ridges. We need rain bad in the northern part of the state, hardly anything growing.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

cwlake said:


> Jacks can grow from the ground as well but usually growing from the root system of the tree. Also jacks are more orange, where chants are egg yoke yellow and don't grow in big clusters like jacks. the gills on jacks are sharp and close together. where as the chants have dull ridges. We need rain bad in the northern part of the state, hardly anything growing.


Yes you are right if there on the ground they are growing from roots


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Just got 2.75 inches of rain here in Kokomo tremendous winds the best thing about it the chanterelles will grow


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

My spots have got good rain pick about 3 pounds today with the wife she’s loving this Chants


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm going today! We got lots of rain.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Some pics from yesterday


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Mature living oaks right??


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Oaks is where I find them the bigger the better


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Right on! I went to a beech forest today where I found some last year, but not a chant in sight.

I'm hitting the oak forest tomorrow. I think I'll score.


----------



## River Birch Run (Mar 29, 2020)

You guys are killing me, i'm in OH and were near drought conditions. Haven't had rain hit the forest floor in 6 weeks or so. Got a few little rains this week but didn't even get the ground under my maple tree wet. How much rain does it take to pop the chants? I wanted to check them out this yr.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

On the board @Kokomorel ! Just underway. Only found any by real low areas next to ponds. Moist.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> On the board @Kokomorel ! Just underway. Only found any by real low areas next to ponds. Moist.
> 
> View attachment 36219
> 
> View attachment 36220


g
Looks good find them spots in the valleys and going to the rivers


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Got the day off tomorrow going to go out and check out some new spots I’ll let you know what’s happening


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Had a good day in the woods today new spots work out for me found Chants in every woods today finding them in valleys and low spots around oaks


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Sorry about the double post still trying to figure this site out


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

I walked right to em. New spot. Lot of tiny ones left. Biggest were 2" Look like they need rain.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> I walked right to em. New spot. Lot of tiny ones left. Biggest were 2" Look like they need rain.
> View attachment 36232
> View attachment 36233
> View attachment 36234


Take as they come if you leave them long the bugs will get them


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Found about 20 more today. Most we nice a clean.

If we get this forecasted rain, oh maaama!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Found about 20 more today. Most we nice a clean.
> 
> If we get this forecasted rain, oh maaama!


You still finding them around oaks


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Sure didnt take you long to get hooked on the chantrells. Lol those are my favorite summer shrooms and picking them is fun too you always seem to find atleast enough to eat. @noskydaddy


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> You still finding them around oaks


I haven't got any in oaks....YET. All in poplar stands.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jg010682 said:


> Sure didnt take you long to get hooked on the chantrells. Lol those are my favorite summer shrooms and picking them is fun too you always seem to find atleast enough to eat. @noskydaddy


True story. I fall in love easy!!! LOL


----------



## ShroomerDan (Apr 2, 2020)

Glad to see some of you are getting good chanterelle hauls. I’ve had some luck myself, found some nice ones today buried in grass in a stand of oaks.
I also came across some interesting shrooms that I could use help Identifying.
The weirdest ones (first photos) look like they have white powder or fuzz all over them—they remind me of shrimp of the woods but way bigger. I’d love to know if they’re edible because I left a bunch of them there.























These ones were secreting a milky substance when they were broken, if that helps.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

ShroomerDan said:


> Glad to see some of you are getting good chanterelle hauls. I’ve had some luck myself, found some nice ones today buried in grass in a stand of oaks.
> I also came across some interesting shrooms that I could use help Identifying.
> The weirdest ones (first photos) look like they have white powder or fuzz all over them—they remind me of shrimp of the woods but way bigger. I’d love to know if they’re edible because I left a bunch of them there.
> View attachment 36257
> ...


Compare the milky ones with LACTARIUS sp. ("milk caps")


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like you guys are finding smooth chanterelles while I'm finding yellow chants. Nice work!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

The fuzz looks like a hyposcomyce mold has attacked a mushroom. I see a russula under that... and then a lactarius... and then something I can't id without seeing the gills... then the chanterelles and then the Laccaria amethstina (possible, I'm really just guessing on that one).


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

celticcurl said:


> The fuzz looks like a hyposcomyce mold has attacked a mushroom. I see a russula under that... and then a lactarius... and then something I can't id without seeing the gills... then the chanterelles and then the Laccaria amethstina (possible, I'm really just guessing on that one).


Yes, I am reminded by @celticcurl that I see this mold on Russula sp. often. White and sometimes vibrant yellow mold.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

ShroomerDan said:


> Glad to see some of you are getting good chanterelle hauls. I’ve had some luck myself, found some nice ones today buried in grass in a stand of oaks.
> I also came across some interesting shrooms that I could use help Identifying.
> The weirdest ones (first photos) look like they have white powder or fuzz all over them—they remind me of shrimp of the woods but way bigger. I’d love to know if they’re edible because I left a bunch of them there.
> View attachment 36257
> ...


After the moldy ones you have a peppery milk cap or lactarius. thenyou have laccaria ochrepurporea, then the chants are last. And Iv'e probably misspelled everything.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Found a few more last night


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello everyone how’s everything hope you are all doing well just wanted to say hey and check out the new stuff looking good koko


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> Found a few more last night
> View attachment 36272
> View attachment 36273


So pretty


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

I think I got what the old timers call a HONEY HOLE!

Fun hunt today. The new mosquito net worked great too. Well worth the $13


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> Found a few more last night
> View attachment 36272
> View attachment 36273


I'm jealous of y'all finding all those beautiful Chants! It was 110 in the shade here Wed. (which ends most all shrooms here!) So I've been concentrating on other things. I thought you'd appreciate these Kokomorel......Happy Shroomin'!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> I think I got what the old timers call a HONEY HOLE!
> 
> Fun hunt today. The new mosquito net worked great too. Well worth the $13
> 
> ...


Nice! I'm droolin' here.......


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> Well well well what do we have here I spy with my little eye something orange on top and yellow on the bottom
> View attachment 35158
> and whats this looks yummy
> View attachment 35160
> ...


Cool photos! I don't know what photo #4 is, but I'd sure like to know if you ever find out! It's really cool looking with that dark up-rolled edge. Please post about it if you get any info in the future!


----------



## ~JaiMe~ (Jul 18, 2020)

jdaniels313 - pretty dang sure #4 are coprinoids aKa inky caps


----------



## ~JaiMe~ (Jul 18, 2020)

tool fan - chickens dont last long, they get buggy really fast... or woody/tough  dont wait too long!!


----------



## ShroomerDan (Apr 2, 2020)

I hit some good patches yesterday and today! My two hauls:


----------



## ShroomerDan (Apr 2, 2020)

What are you guys doing with your chanterelles?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

ShroomerDan said:


> What are you guys doing with your chanterelles?


I’m eating mine and drying them for later also have been making shroom dust for seasoning


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> I’m eating mine and drying them for later also have been making shroom dust for seasoning
> View attachment 36290


Please share how you make mushroom dust.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

ShroomerDan said:


> What are you guys doing with your chanterelles?


Sharing with family and friends.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hit em again today. Have found zero by oaks yet. Will keep trying.


----------



## ShroomerDan (Apr 2, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Hit em again today. Have found zero by oaks yet. Will keep trying.
> 
> View attachment 36291


Weird, I’ve found all of mine by oaks. Red oaks to be precise. I see you got some nice cinnabars too!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Please share how you make mushroom dust.


I take dehydrated chants put them in a food processor grind them up into dust and little chunks great on meat and fish


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

ShroomerDan said:


> Weird, I’ve found all of mine by oaks. Red oaks to be precise. I see you got some nice cinnabars too!


Ya, I believe it and that's good news in general. I have plenty of oaks around, plenty! Mature too.

And it's kind of cool to have a spot that is against that general rule.

Been finding a few fire chants, yes. Thanks for noticing!!!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> I take dehydrated chants put them in a food processor grind them up into dust and little chunks great on meat and fish


Very good! 

Dumb question time: is that dehydrator worth it? I've long wanted one and since all I like to do it hunt mushrooms, it always seemed like a no-brainer. Give me a reason to buy one!!!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Very good!
> 
> Dumb question time: is that dehydrator worth it? I've long wanted one and since all I like to do it hunt mushrooms, it always seemed like a no-brainer. Give me a reason to buy one!!!


Works great mine doesn’t have a fan it’s a cheap one but works I use it on shrooms veggies and meat


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

noskydaddy said:


> Very good!
> 
> Dumb question time: is that dehydrator worth it? I've long wanted one and since all I like to do it hunt mushrooms, it always seemed like a no-brainer. Give me a reason to buy one!!!


Look at thrift stores. I've picked up a lot of them over the years.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Been finding some fresh chickens lately. I believe this is a Laetipourus cincinnatus sp.

Found on the ground, buff on top and white on the fertile surface.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Yep definitely a cincinnatus.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

noskydaddy said:


> Very good!
> 
> Dumb question time: is that dehydrator worth it? I've long wanted one and since all I like to do it hunt mushrooms, it always seemed like a no-brainer. Give me a reason to buy one!!!


I love the dehydrator I got from bass pro. 10 trays that get filled with chants and others. Allows you to enjoy mushrooms all winter! It works real well for hen of the woods. I bag all the dried stuff and store in a large Tupperware tub in the garage.


----------



## ShroomerDan (Apr 2, 2020)

Look at these beauties!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

ShroomerDan said:


> Look at these beauties!
> View attachment 36307
> View attachment 36308
> View attachment 36309


Very nice batch and pics what kind of trees are they around


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

ShroomerDan said:


> Look at these beauties!
> View attachment 36307
> View attachment 36308
> View attachment 36309


So CLEAN!


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Just thought i would leave this here for you guys. I pocked them today and could have filled the basket but im going to go back again next week and should be able to get aboit the some. There was a ton of little ones just starting out there too


----------



## ShroomerDan (Apr 2, 2020)

Kokomorel said:


> Very nice batch and pics what kind of trees are they around


A big stand of old oaks with some elm and hickory mixed in. They were buried in the long grass so almost no dirt on them.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> Awesome photos!
> View attachment 35644
> View attachment 35646
> View attachment 35648
> ...


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

jg010682 said:


> Just thought i would leave this here for you guys. I pocked them today and could have filled the basket but im going to go back again next week and should be able to get aboit the some. There was a ton of little ones just starting out there too
> View attachment 36311


Man, those look in primo shape! Good score! Suddenly I'm hungry..........


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> I’m eating mine and drying them for later also have been making shroom dust for seasoning
> View attachment 36290


Have you guys ever par-boiled them and then freeze them?


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

~JaiMe~ said:


> jdaniels313 - pretty dang sure #4 are coprinoids aKa inky caps


I think you're probably right. Our C. comatus don't look like that when they "ink out". It might be a C. atramentaria (alcohol Inky) which I have yet to find. Really cool photo though! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

ShroomerDan said:


> I hit some good patches yesterday and today! My two hauls:
> View attachment 36288
> View attachment 36289


Wow! Great score!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

ShroomerDan said:


> Look at these beauties!
> View attachment 36307
> View attachment 36308
> View attachment 36309


Wow! Those are beauties. I've never found any of that size, but then I found them for the first time last year. All of mine seem to be smooth chants, no false gills. Maybe they don't run as big as those. Then again, the pic you posted of the habitat shows it to be a lot more lush then the oak ridge I find mine on. Hmmm. I just thought of a place near a creek that I should check out.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

It's official, tall grass is where the GIANTS live!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

ShroomerDan said:


> Look at these beauties!
> View attachment 36307
> View attachment 36308
> View attachment 36309


I hereby nominate @ShroomerDan for Chants of the year.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I commend all of you that have the courage to endure the heat, summer vegetation, which in my area can include nettles knee high, along with what I call swamp butt due to having to wear long pants in the heat. I usually hunt Northern Michigan and many may think it is nutty but I wear shorts unless the temps. are too cool. All of you are mushroom warriors, I read your posts and commentary frequently. Shroom on my friends


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

mmh said:


> I commend all of you that have the courage to endure the heat, summer vegetation, which in my area can include nettles knee high, along with what I call swamp butt due to having to wear long pants in the heat. I usually hunt Northern Michigan and many may think it is nutty but I wear shorts unless the temps. are too cool. All of you are mushroom warriors, I read your posts and commentary frequently. Shroom on my friends


May I call you D.J. ?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Koko, send private message


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

mmh said:


> May I call you D.J. ?


Yes


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Well I’m having shroom with draws have not been in the woods for about a week been on call going to hit it hard starting Monday Good Luck Shrooming everyone


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

noskydaddy said:


> It's official, tall grass is where the GIANTS live!


I find them in grassy areas too. Especially where theres shagbark hickory.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

mmh said:


> I commend all of you that have the courage to endure the heat, summer vegetation, which in my area can include nettles knee high, along with what I call swamp butt due to having to wear long pants in the heat. I usually hunt Northern Michigan and many may think it is nutty but I wear shorts unless the temps. are too cool. All of you are mushroom warriors, I read your posts and commentary frequently. Shroom on my friends


I wear shorts about half the time this time of year too. I do wear long pants on any given day I am freaked out by snakes. I have this innate ability to walk up on all kinds of wildlife, and snakes are one of them. Big snakes. 
Man I just don't love seeing em. Not in the mushroom patches! LOL

We call it swamp @$$, my brother used to called it "SWASS." haha


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

jdaniels313 said:


> Cool photos! I don't know what photo #4 is, but I'd sure like to know if you ever find out! It's really cool looking with that dark up-rolled edge. Please post about it if you get any info in the future!


Ya I’m not sure what they are pick 4 and five are the same just different stages


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Fishing is slow this morning, saw these growing in the grass . Anyone know these , not going to eat, just bored


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Fishing is slow this morning, saw these growing in the grass . Anyone know these , not going to eat, just bored


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

jashroomer said:


> Fishing is slow this morning, saw these growing in the grass . Anyone know these , not going to eat, just bored
> View attachment 36322
> View attachment 36323
> View attachment 36322


Bolete of some sort I’m not very good at identifying them sorry nice pics catch some more fish


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Walked in one helluva mess today. New spot. Twisted mess. But I finally walked up on a great patch of smooth chants.

And, and, finally under OAKS. My first oak chants!


----------



## morelladeville (May 2, 2020)

What I think are red chanterelles up here in the northwest...


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Had a good day lots of shrooms


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Koko's into them hard so I decided to look behind my house. Found 5 areas with chants and picked maybe 6. Also found a gorgeous snake, about 4' long. Think it's a bull snake.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> Well I’m having shroom with draws have not been in the woods for about a week been on call going to hit it hard starting Monday Good Luck Shrooming everyone


Yep @Kokomorel and everyone i too want to be back in the wood..
And i intend to hunt for chantrells today..
I've been focused on the Farm for 2 months and Right now cleaning up and tuning up Our old 1954 Ford NAA


Kokomorel said:


> Had a good day lots of shrooms
> View attachment 36355
> View attachment 36356
> View attachment 36357
> ...


Man I have so many piles of projects at home and farm to do..
I'm tryn to get back into the wood


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I just remembered this crazy mushroom dream from last night..
There in the woods near a creek, but hidden some what in the tall patches of under Growth...
Was big fluffy pure white foam puffs,
Like cheese puff snacks..but these where white and like 2ft tall fluffy almost floating away..as they sway with the wind...and mingle in with them..
Huge and so so fresh MORELS...
Like a foot and a half tall...
I even cut um in half to confirm they where Morels..
I can't remember where I was exactly


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

br5 said:


> Koko's into them hard so I decided to look behind my house. Found 5 areas with chants and picked maybe 6. Also found a gorgeous snake, about 4' long. Think it's a bull snake.


All right, you guys got me going. I have time Saturday, going to fish but come he’ll or high water I’m looking for some mushrooms. 
I think that might be a black rat snake, found a juvenile early this spring then one of the parents on my patio


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

What not to pick jack o lantern


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Heading back out going to be cooler today stuck at the BMV right now


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> All right, you guys got me going. I have time Saturday, going to fish but come he’ll or high water I’m looking for some mushrooms.
> I think that might be a black rat snake, found a juvenile early this spring then one of the parents on my patio
> View attachment 36384


Yep, likewise I've found a baby a couple days ago...we both saw one another at and startled one another at the same second.. it turn an disappeared quicker than I could realize it was only a little rat snake


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> What not to pick jack o lantern
> View attachment 36385





Kokomorel said:


> What not to pick jack o lantern
> View attachment 36385


VERY GOOD. What NOT to pick.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> Heading back out going to be cooler today stuck at the BMV right now


I call it the "leper colony"


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

22 today all new spots but found a ton of these bad ones


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> 22 today all new spots but found a ton of these bad ones
> View attachment 36391


Bone dry over here. Amazingly found 15 new fresh ones. Lot of "chant fossils" too.


----------



## ShroomerDan (Apr 2, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> Bone dry over here. Amazingly found 15 new fresh ones. Lot of "chant fossils" too.


Same here, most of the ones I passed over are now brown and starting to rot. This is my first chanterelle season—do they come and go in a few weeks like morels, or do new ones continue to pop up?


----------



## ShroomerDan (Apr 2, 2020)

Kokomorel said:


> Had a good day lots of shrooms
> View attachment 36355
> View attachment 36356
> View attachment 36357
> ...


Man, chickens must be all over where you hunt. I’ve only found one worth picking in NWI. Maybe I’m looking in the wrong spots.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

ShroomerDan said:


> Same here, most of the ones I passed over are now brown and starting to rot. This is my first chanterelle season—do they come and go in a few weeks like morels, or do new ones continue to pop up?


That's a good question perhaps @Kokomorel could maybe could comment on?

It's also my first chant season, but for some reason I thought chants persists longer than morels. IMO


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

@noskydaddy @ShroomerDan chantrelles will keep growing new mushrooms as long as the conditions stay good for them. In Minnesota last year i was picking them in july and was still finding them in September. Not sure on your season there hopefully this help you guys.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

jg010682 said:


> @noskydaddy @ShroomerDan chantrelles will keep growing new mushrooms as long as the conditions stay good for them. In Minnesota last year i was picking them in july and was still finding them in September. Not sure on your season there hopefully this help you guys.


Very good! That was my understanding too. We got rain and after about 2 days, I went out and am starting to see new growth.


----------



## ShroomerDan (Apr 2, 2020)

jg010682 said:


> @noskydaddy @ShroomerDan chantrelles will keep growing new mushrooms as long as the conditions stay good for them. In Minnesota last year i was picking them in july and was still finding them in September. Not sure on your season there hopefully this help you guys.


That’s good news!


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

So the rain was the missing ingredient!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> So the rain was the missing ingredient!
> 
> View attachment 36409
> 
> ...


Rain and warm temps keep them going. Well see what these cool temps do?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Found some yesterday pretty dry here


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Anyone know what this is


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kokomorel said:


> Anyone know what this is
> View attachment 36446


Compare with OLD MAN OF THE WOODS. (Bolete)

I find this mushroom a lot in fall.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Compare with OLD MAN OF THE WOODS. (Bolete)
> 
> I find this mushroom a lot in fall.


Thanks for the info going after them tomorrow there where about a dozen close to one of my Chant spots


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Went out today with a friend and not much going on.

I think it's still just too dry. Not sure the cool had much deterrence. 
Moisture however seems to be the issue.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Did find some nice Oysters on logs. Harvested.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I would like to ask you knuckleheads that have the courage to hunt Chants and probably suffer from a chronic case of "SWASS", (Thanks Nosky for providing an eloquent was to describe swamp a$$) How do you prepare the finds and how would you describe the flavor and texture?
I found one last year but did not harvest. If the temps. drop into the "cool" upper 70s I will give it a shot. 
I work in a hot environment, so dealing with SWASS is already a part time job for me now and do not need to "inflame" the situation any more. Shroom on my friends


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

mmh-

These were from yesterday in Central OH which is on the same latitude as Indianapolis.

They were so fragrant - smelling like apricots - that I was inspired to make a Chanterelle & Shrimp pie and invite my mushroom hunting neighbor. I use the recipe that Jack posted several years ago for Chanterelle Crawdad Pie.

This tastes so superb that I make it every year since my first try.

I also made my (7 year running) Chanterelle favorite: Chanterelle, yellow wax bean, yellow corn chowder. Because wife and & are both crazy over this I make it several times each season. It is posted first on the "Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes" forum as is the Pie.

Then comes Chants with scramboled eggs -- so easy and complimentary in taste pairing.

Happy Hunting everyone.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

mmh said:


> I would like to ask you knuckleheads that have the courage to hunt Chants and probably suffer from a chronic case of "SWASS", (Thanks Nosky for providing an eloquent was to describe swamp a$$) How do you prepare the finds and how would you describe the flavor and texture?
> I found one last year but did not harvest. If the temps. drop into the "cool" upper 70s I will give it a shot.
> I work in a hot environment, so dealing with SWASS is already a part time job for me now and do not need to "inflame" the situation any more. Shroom on my friends


Go to WalMart and check out Hanes X-Temp underwear. It is moisture wicking. It helps if you also have moisture wicking outerwear. A couple years ago I started changing all my golf clothes over into moisture wicking stuff. I looked at Under Armor, but $28 for 2 pair of undershorts was past me. Depending on the store, you can get 4 or 5 pair of Hanes for about $14. I no longer own any cotton underwear. Also, make sure you get the 100% polyester stuff. It works the best. Sure takes care of the SWASS.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I bid and Won 🏆 this at a local auction Saturday Morning...
But i see now that... They are.....


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I also have an old wooden box of number stamps from 0 to 9. I completely forget how they came into my possession, but they have come in handy. Quite a few years ago a buddy of mine who had moved to the Pittsburgh, PA area for work bought a boat from my next door neighbor and kept it at my place. 

When he wanted to sell the boat, the state of PA wanted a serial number for the boat trailer! I crawled all over that trailer and could find no such thing! We finally just made up a number and I stamped it into one of the frame rails with those stamps!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> I also have an old wooden box of number stamps from 0 to 9. I completely forget how they came into my possession, but they have come in handy. Quite a few years ago a buddy of mine who had moved to the Pittsburgh, PA area for work bought a boat from my next door neighbor and kept it at my place.
> 
> When he wanted to sell the boat, the state of PA wanted a serial number for the boat trailer! I crawled all over that trailer and could find no such thing! We finally just made up a number and I stamped it into one of the frame rails with those stamps!


Yep.. @shroomsearcher ...
Thats gonna be my main use for them
There are so very many trailers for sale cheap..with out title.. and will need a number..and lots of free boat and trailers..
But their Anti-Mushroom 🍄 😳 
Features will always be concerning Me


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> I bid and Won 🏆 this at a local auction Saturday Morning...
> But i see now that... They are.....
> View attachment 36463
> View attachment 36463


Who needs modern technology when old world tools are much more effective and durable.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> I also have an old wooden box of number stamps from 0 to 9. I completely forget how they came into my possession, but they have come in handy. Quite a few years ago a buddy of mine who had moved to the Pittsburgh, PA area for work bought a boat from my next door neighbor and kept it at my place.
> 
> When he wanted to sell the boat, the state of PA wanted a serial number for the boat trailer! I crawled all over that trailer and could find no such thing! We finally just made up a number and I stamped it into one of the frame rails with those stamps!


I was given my Grandfathers fishing boat and trailer when he passed ( many fond memories of time with him fishing) the boat had a title but the trailer did not, had a guy in our tool room make a hand stamped serial number to rivet on the trailer so no problem getting proper registation for it.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> Go to WalMart and check out Hanes X-Temp underwear. It is moisture wicking. It helps if you also have moisture wicking outerwear. A couple years ago I started changing all my golf clothes over into moisture wicking stuff. I looked at Under Armor, but $28 for 2 pair of undershorts was past me. Depending on the store, you can get 4 or 5 pair of Hanes for about $14. I no longer own any cotton underwear. Also, make sure you get the 100% polyester stuff. It works the best. Sure takes care of the SWASS.


Gold bond products also help.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

mmh said:


> Gold bond products also help.


Gold Bond does, but only up to a point. Especially with cotton garments. Combine Gold Bond with moisture wicking materials and it's pure magic! Nothing sticks to anything else!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> Gold Bond does, but only up to a point. Especially with cotton garments. Combine Gold Bond with moisture wicking materials and it's pure magic! Nothing sticks to anything else!


WHAT ??.. is all this
"Tuff Men Outdoorsmen"
Talk about Underwear....
* I haven't even worn underwear since I turned 16 years old in 1979.!!
Why ?... Because I figured that when out on a date...or at any opportune time..
That a Ladie was taken a liken to me and about give herself into my arms..
I sure didn't need to be wasting 1 extra second with My Own underwear..
and given Her even that 1 second to maybe change her mind...oh no...















* also heres a pic of something I found today
** and I use "Cortisone Cream" to get through the miles in the woods


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

wade said:


> WHAT ??.. is all this
> "Tuff Men Outdoorsmen"
> Talk about Underwear....
> * I haven't even worn underwear since I turned 16 years old in 1979.!!
> ...


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

The 39th annual squirrel fest going on. Fried squirrel and suckers from Big Walnut. Found some shrooms also I believe some chanterelles and monster puffball. Need some i’d On the others


















t


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

wade said:


> WHAT ??.. is all this
> "Tuff Men Outdoorsmen"
> Talk about Underwear....
> * I haven't even worn underwear since I turned 16 years old in 1979.!!
> ...


Being "comfortable" in the woods allows you to go more miles. I'm now 67 so I'm not that open to discomfort or inconvenience. I want thing as easily as I can possibly get them! Short of buying them in a grocery store.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

The white ones on the log are comb tooth coral they are delicious


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> Being "comfortable" in the woods allows you to go more miles. I'm now 67 so I'm not that open to discomfort or inconvenience. I want thing as easily as I can possibly get them! Short of buying them in a grocery store.


Yep.. i Agree Man..
And We will be hunting and finding Morels again here in just, 240 day.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

jg010682 said:


> The white ones on the log are comb tooth coral they are delicious


Thanks, after some investigating figured they were a type of coral, my buddies and i are still hesitant about expanding our mushroom menu beyond morels. The chanterelles were fairly dry and tough, so we didn't figure they would cook well at that point. I will make an effort to get out there next year a little earlier and to look for them.

The puffball was huge, and later in the night, one of the younger guys punted it, the scene that followed was similar to Ghost Busters blowing up the Stay Puff guy. Here's and intereting observation. We threw a large wad of Puffball guts on the fire, a large hot fire, and 15 minutes later the guts were still sitting there, seemingly fire proof. Took over 30 minutes to begin to brown and burn.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

wade said:


> Yep.. i Agree Man..
> And We will be hunting and finding Morels again here in just, 240 day.


I hope you are right! We had a terrible morel season here this year. Checked all my usual spots at various times, nothing doing! Looked at new spots, also nothing doing!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> I hope you are right! We had a terrible morel season here this year. Checked all my usual spots at various times, nothing doing! Looked at new spots, also nothing doing!


Then I'd Think you missed um by being there too early or another very experienced hunter got in to them just before you...
Did you look late also like a week even two weeks late would have encompassed the whole time line.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

The latest I've found them around here is May 22, and they were the _Morchella crassipes_, the big ones. I looked until May 30 this year, and not a one! I know there's someone who hunts one of the same spots I do. They hunt the weekends, so I thought to short circuit that by heading out on Thursday or Friday. And I can spot the stumps they leave because they cut their morels with a knife just like I do. I found stumps last year, which is how I figured out their schedule. No stumps this year. 

This was a weird Spring. Much drier than last year. The apple trees are normally blooming like crazy at peak morel time, since around them is where I find most of mine. Very few flowers on the apple trees this Spring. Same with the dogwoods! 

Oh well, there's always next year. I'll head out again tomorrow or the next day to see if there are more Chants. I figure the new chicken log I found this year is played out for the season unless we get some absolutely torrential rain! But, I'm certain that this is the first year that chickens have popped on that log since I've been walking past it for years! So I figure I got chickens in the future. 

And we'll see about the hens and pinkies toward Fall. 2 years ago was great for them around here, but last year was a bust. All you can do is keep looking.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> The latest I've found them around here is May 22, and they were the _Morchella crassipes_, the big ones. I looked until May 30 this year, and not a one! I know there's someone who hunts one of the same spots I do. They hunt the weekends, so I thought to short circuit that by heading out on Thursday or Friday. And I can spot the stumps they leave because they cut their morels with a knife just like I do. I found stumps last year, which is how I figured out their schedule. No stumps this year.
> 
> This was a weird Spring. Much drier than last year. The apple trees are normally blooming like crazy at peak morel time, since around them is where I find most of mine. Very few flowers on the apple trees this Spring. Same with the dogwoods!
> 
> ...


Good Morning Everyone..
Back at ya @shroomsearcher ..
Even when someone else got in ahead of me..they've never gotten them all..
Like you say.. it must be the Weather
and partly the Mystery, that is not ment for Man to ever comprehend.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Has anyone here heard of the movie "Fantastic Fungi"? Something about it was posted on a thread on another page here that I ran into by accident. I checked it out and was blown away! It illustrates just how amazing mushrooms are. Talk about the mystery than man is not meant to comprehend! 

You can probably still find it on Vimeo, which is the host site for it. I originally rented it for a limited time viewing. I went back and bought it, so that I can watch it whenever I wish! 

I have to admit to being kind of proud that one of the principal "characters" in the film is a local product. His name is Paul Stamets, and he grew up in Columbiana, OH, a small town about 10-15 miles south of where I live. The dude has lived an interesting life, and is absolutely amazing. He has a company in Washington state, and British Columbia, Canada, called Fungi Perfecti. 

He has found ways to use fungal mycelia to prevent Colony Collapse Disorder to protect bees, and also used them to eradicate, and then prevent, termite infestation. 

In other related videos, he had found ways of combating carpenter ant infestation. And, in a "Ted Talk", he reveals how he cured his mothers disease with mushrooms! 

I don't want to prattle on too long. I'd rather that you discover this for yourselves.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Yep... @shroomsearcher ...
I have that movie...
It is pretty cool...
I haven't watched it since last spring March 2020...
I need to watch it again...


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Also, look up Paul Stamets on YouTube, and watch that Ted Talk he gave. Phenomenal! There's also an interview he did with Joe Rogan, but it's pretty lengthy. You need to invest some time to see the whole thing.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Thought these might be an easy id for some of our more knowledgeable ahroomers.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

My guess was honey mushroom ,


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> Thought these might be an easy id for some of our more knowledgeable ahroomers.
> View attachment 36562


They sure look good enough to eat ..
But ????


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

For discerning between the Honey and the toxic Galerina go to this utube video by Adam Harriman:
Honey Mushroom vs Galerina
This (line above) should show be an active link to the YouTube video.
or click below: 




Found my first 2020 Jack-O-Lantern yesterday (Chanterelle sort-a look-alikes)

Happy Hunting everyone.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

wade said:


> They sure look good enough to eat ..
> But ????


Nope, not tasting.


sb said:


> For discerning between the Honey and the toxic Galerina go to this utube video by Adam Harriman:
> Honey Mushroom vs Galerina
> This (line above) should show be an active link to the YouTube video.
> or click below:
> ...


Thanks for the info, wasn't going to try them, if there too much discerning to do, I have to pass. Probably should have tried the comb tooth coral i found a few weeks ago after getting some info, and doing some investigating.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

So, did my first ever spore print, one of the things distinguishing honey mushrooms from deadly galerina is a white spore print vs brownish if it’s galerina. Still not ready to try.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> So, did my first ever spore print, one of the things distinguishing honey mushrooms from deadly galerina is a white spore print vs brownish if it’s galerina. Still not ready to try.
> View attachment 36593


Cool.. and Inspirational


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@Kokomorel ..
there is no pain you are Receding 
*But are you Receiving your notifications??


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

jashroomer said:


> So, did my first ever spore print, one of the things distinguishing honey mushrooms from deadly galerina is a white spore print vs brownish if it’s galerina. Still not ready to try.
> View attachment 36593


Cool print... It’s always good to learn and I try to use every resource I can and would like to thank everyone on this forum for all there help for me and others in our quest for knowledge..we all know when in doubt toss it out but have you tried when in doubt feed your spouse... This has work for me with my first 12 wives ( I’m not good at mushroom ID) but I do learn............ I hope I don’t really need to say this but just kidding..... good luck to all..


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Good one, red! I enjoyed that!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> @Kokomorel ..
> there is no pain you are Receding
> *But are you Receiving your notifications??


Just now letting me post


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@redfred ... I think the majority of us can Relate to that Humor 
Please bring some more 
Thank You


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Just wanting to check in and see how everyone is doing.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Just went back behind house to get in the woods, hit the paw paw jackpot.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

br5 said:


> Just went back behind house to get in the woods, hit the paw paw jackpot.
> View attachment 36639





br5 said:


> Just went back behind house to get in the woods, hit the paw paw jackpot.
> View attachment 36639


My Grandpa called them "Indiana Bananas" When I lived out in the country I had a couple of trees but never seemed to get to them before the wildlife (*****?) What can you tell em about them.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

You gotta get 'em before they hit the ground or shortly thereafter. Wildlife (***** and deer) come on the double when they smell those things! I've never found any, but have looked many times. Supposed to be delicious. Combo of pineapple and banana. You can shred them to make paw paw bread, or just peel and eat.

I read a post that said the way they draw deer, we should put out an over ripe banana when we hunt!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

*Paw Paw Ice Cream*

Very, flavorible, if ripe.































Paw Paw Ice Cream

2 cups pawpaw pulp (or more, if you have it)
1 cup sugar
2 cups cream
2 cups milk

Combine the pawpaw and sugar. Stir in the cream and milk. Pour mixture into an ice cream maker and freeze according the manufacturer’s directions.

Note: Vanilla, walnuts, and other flavors and ingredients work well with pawpaw. But* if this is your first batch, try it plain and to let the pawpaw stand on its own.*


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

sb said:


> *Paw Paw Ice Cream*
> 
> Very, flavorible, if ripe.
> 
> ...


Very cool, i know of a couple of patches of paw paw trees, hard to get to them before the critters do.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Found some chicken of the woods today Was not even looking for them I was putting up a tree stand today they were right behind it


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Those look nice and fresh!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kokomorel said:


> Found some chicken of the woods today Was not even looking for them I was putting up a tree stand today they were right behind it
> View attachment 36652


Cock a doodle do.. Bay bee...
Thats a lot of Chicken.. Bock bock kaa !!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Only bout 205 days till we will be finding Morels in Monroe County Indiana again


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Robinbluebird has added some dehydrated Morels to Our Chicken & Pasta meal this evening


----------



## ShroomerDan (Apr 2, 2020)

Kokomorel said:


> Found some chicken of the woods today Was not even looking for them I was putting up a tree stand today they were right behind it
> View attachment 36652


Man, great find! I’m always on the lookout for those but it’s hard to find them in prime condition.
Also, anyone seen any maitakes yet? When do they typically show up in Indiana?
It’s been pretty slim pickings here in NWI since the chants dried up.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

ShroomerDan said:


> Man, great find! I’m always on the lookout for those but it’s hard to find them in prime condition.
> Also, anyone seen any maitakes yet? When do they typically show up in Indiana?
> It’s been pretty slim pickings here in NWI since the chants dried up.


Some more chickens today


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@Kokomorel Some Beauties


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

ShroomerDan said:


> Man, great find! I’m always on the lookout for those but it’s hard to find them in prime condition.
> Also, anyone seen any maitakes yet? When do they typically show up in Indiana?
> It’s been pretty slim pickings here in NWI since the chants dried up.


I'm in the NE corner of the state and I've found several hens so far but they are drying up before they grow up! just found some fresh chickens yesterday. they were dripping wet. these shrooms have a way of pulling the moisture out of the tree because it is bone dry in the woods.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Chickens are everywhere here in central Indiana fresh and old puff balls too


----------



## ShroomerDan (Apr 2, 2020)

Finally got some good maitakes! I found 6 yesterday and left 2 to grow. Went back today and they were perfect size.














The other 4 were a little too old and tough, I’m gonna see if I can dry and powder them or something else. I was a little miffed because I was checking the one tree pretty regularly and somehow they popped up and got too big. They must grow fast.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Finally found some hens


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Good for you! Nothing doing so far in NE Ohio so far!


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Cluck cluck. Fresh as could be zero bugs but only one. Still decent size. Enough for hen jerky!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

gutterman said:


> Cluck cluck. Fresh as could be zero bugs but only one. Still decent size. Enough for hen jerky!
> View attachment 36807
> View attachment 36806


Can you tell us how you make your jerky


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Yep. I posted it a couple years ago I believe but here it is. It’s off 3foragers website. I enjoy it and been making for a while now. Can do it with or without the sriracha. I also don’t put fennel in it and use black pepper instead of white pepper.


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

It’s actually a good marinade for meat jerky as well.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

The hens are really coming on now in the NE. I have 12 freezer bags full of cleaned pieces that I'll pickle or make jerky. My wife says that I have a problem. The spare fridge is filling up and there are still more growing. Go get ya some!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Looked today in NE Ohio. Found two small hens, one a little larger than my fist and one a little smaller. Very pale and brand new looking. I'll go back in 3-4 days and have another look at them. Just getting going around here.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

cwlake said:


> The hens are really coming on now in the NE. I have 12 freezer bags full of cleaned pieces that I'll pickle or make jerky. My wife says that I have a problem. The spare fridge is filling up and there are still more growing. Go get ya some!


You may very well have a problem but its a good problem, dwindling fridge space.


----------



## ShroomerDan (Apr 2, 2020)

cwlake said:


> The hens are really coming on now in the NE. I have 12 freezer bags full of cleaned pieces that I'll pickle or make jerky.


What a haul! I’m jealous.

Anyone know of any good places to camp for free near NWI? I’d like to rough it for a couple days while it’s still warm, but I don’t want to camp next to a bunch of other tents and rvs.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

wade said:


> @Kokomorel Some Beauties


Hey Wade! Glad to see you're still kickin'! I've been a little distant with all the fire excitement, but I'm doing a rain dance and need a 'mushroom fix' hopefully soon! I'm hoping for some Shaggy Manes if we get a little moisture. How's that little shroom-mobile of yours doin'?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jdaniels313 said:


> Hey Wade! Glad to see you're still kickin'! I've been a little distant with all the fire excitement, but I'm doing a rain dance and need a 'mushroom fix' hopefully soon! I'm hoping for some Shaggy Manes if we get a little moisture. How's that little shroom-mobile of yours doin'?


Doin Real Good Here @jdaniels313 and Everyone.. I've had to dedicate my focus for the past four months to working on My 1953 ford Jubilee/ NAA Tractor..
If it doesn't Rain much today I will complete the final timing and carburetor adjustments and have it back in the field working..
Then I will be Digging in for Winter and building up My little ..
"Treehugger/ 98 Tracker" getting it Ready for spring 2021 Morel Season.
With in Which.. I intend to travel and follow The Progression in March then in April back Home to Monroe Co. Indiana
For Our Local Hunting.
Thank You
from Wade


----------



## ShroomerDan (Apr 2, 2020)

Here’s a great way to use a large batch of mushrooms, if you’re looking for ideas.
I’ve made this recipe a couple of times now and it’s a winner.

Grilled pickled mushrooms

Ingredients:


Wild mushrooms (so far I’ve used maitake and honeys, both turned out great)
Olive oil (or other oil of your choice)
Fresh thyme
Bay leaves
Fresh garlic
White vinegar
Mason jars

Steps:

Preheat grill to medium high heat.

Wash and prepare mushrooms. For the maitakes, I cut them into big ¾ inch slabs for grilling. The honeys I left whole and used a grill pan to keep them neat.

You will use a 3:1 ratio of water to vinegar; for 2lbs of mushrooms I use 3 cups of water and a cup of vinegar.

In a pot on the stovetop, combine the water with a few sprigs of thyme, a few bay leaves, whole garlic cloves, salt, and any other seasonings. I start with a couple teaspoons of salt and adjust to taste once everything is combined in the jars.

Bring the liquid to a boil while the mushrooms are grilling, then turn the heat down to low.

Thoroughly coat the mushrooms with oil and place on the grill. Grill until nicely marked/browned and barely cooked through—they should still have some firmness.

When the mushrooms are done grilling, cut them into bite size pieces if needed, and place them in the pickling liquid. Add the vinegar, stir everything to combine, and turn off the heat.

At this point I leave everything to cool for a few minutes before putting into jars. Using a slotted spoon, scoop the mushrooms into jars until they are mostly filled, then add enough of the liquid to fill to the top. Try to distribute the seasoning ingredients evenly between the jars. You can taste and adjust the salt at this point—I prefer to wait until they’re cold. I usually end up adding some more water as well to reduce the acidity.

Refrigerate overnight and enjoy! Feel free to experiment with other seasonings in the pickling mix—other herbs, peppercorns, sugar come to mind.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

So I think I found my first chicken





















h


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jashroomer said:


> So I think I found my first chicken
> View attachment 36858
> View attachment 36859
> View attachment 36860
> ...


NICE ! Very Exciting !


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey, All
I just emerged from COVID quarantine. I feel very fortunate, my symptoms were relatively mild compared to some of the stories I have heard. 
Stay safe my friends. MMH/Alex


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Glad to hear that.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

mmh said:


> Hey, All
> I just emerged from COVID quarantine. I feel very fortunate, my symptoms were relatively mild compared to some of the stories I have heard.
> Stay safe my friends. MMH/Alex


@mmh .. Man..You are Healthy like a Bear..
Only about 160 days till Morels are Popping here in Indiana again..


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

I believe I found some oysters, any thoughts.
Great view Big Walnut from a stand, just had an eagle fly by.












g


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Yep looks like oysters to me found some the other day when I picked up my deer meat at the processor deer steaks and oysters were pretty good


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Beautiful view from that stand


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I have finally finished up on the farm for winter. 95% of My tractor restoration is completed. Only 150 days till Morels will be
Popp'n here in Monroe County Indiana


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy Yall... Wade here...
I Barely Remember Woodstock, like most concerts I've been to..
But at age 6.. in August 1969 my Mother and Me jumped in to a Chevy Van with some other Hippies/family and rolled out of our little country town of Gosport Indiana. Monroe County
We had seen it on T.V. News..
in my Grand parents living room just a day earlier .. I Remember saying, Mom look its all our People We gotta go there







We also chained me to the front of a Bulldozer in Monroe County that Year trying to save our Forest..
and so much more to tell..
I Love Walking in the Woods & Mushrooms


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

wade said:


> Doin Real Good Here @jdaniels313 and Everyone.. I've had to dedicate my focus for the past four months to working on My 1953 ford Jubilee/ NAA Tractor..
> If it doesn't Rain much today I will complete the final timing and carburetor adjustments and have it back in the field working..
> Then I will be Digging in for Winter and building up My little ..
> "Treehugger/ 98 Tracker" getting it Ready for spring 2021 Morel Season.
> ...


Wow! What a cool project! It's looking great Wade; but I gotta say, that "Morel Assault Vehicle" is lookin' ready, willing, and able for spring shroomin' too! (as well as the 'co-pilot' there at the bottom left!) We finally got a little rain to help with the wildfires so I'm heading out to look for (anything!) Shaggy Manes and maby Matsutake or Chanterelle. All this virus crop has given me cabin fever and a bad attitude so I'm heading out to Mom Nature for some "therapy"! Good Luck finalizing the tractor Wade! Happy Shroomin' Wade..


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

jashroomer said:


> So I think I found my first chicken
> View attachment 36858
> View attachment 36859
> View attachment 36860
> ...


They look like the perfect age for eating!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

jdaniels313 said:


> They look like the perfect age for eating!


Yea, they probably were, but i still haven't tried to many other than morels and the pheasant backs when i had someone with me to ID them. Chickens, comb tooth coral, chanterelles, honey mushrooms, oysters, found them all but tried none.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Hey Everyone, with Big Brother trying to seperate us from our jobs, our friends, our families and most of our reasons for living, I'd like to send out a positive note to you all. This is a 4 minute video made for National Mushroom Month and I think a real breath of fresh air we all could use. I hope you all have a great Thanksgiving! Here's the link:


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone !!
and @jdaniels313 
Thank You for the Refreshing Video


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

wade said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone !!
> and @jdaniels313
> Thank You for the Refreshing Video


Merry Christmas Wade and all you shroomers hope you all have a great day and a better New Year


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Happy holidays hope everyone has a great one see u all soon been so busy


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Christmas morels! Went to the freezer to get my wife some ingredients to make Christmas cookies and look what I found buried in the freezer!
View attachment 36898
View attachment 36898
View attachment 36899


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Here's what Me and Robinbluebird have left.
Some we dehydrated from last season


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Christmas morels! Went to the freezer to get my wife some ingredients to make Christmas cookie and look what I found buried in the freezer!
View attachment 36898
View attachment 36898
I


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

I have one bag of frozen morels left saving for New Year’s Eve! Hopefully 2021 is as fruitful as the last few have been. Looking forward to trying for my first March morel this year. Hope everyone has a bountiful harvest here in few short months!


----------



## River Birch Run (Mar 29, 2020)

I did a little scouting yesterday while looking for sheds. Decided to take some PH reads since the ground still is not frozen.


----------

